# NY-BOSSMAN



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i picked up a 1978 cutlass dirt cheap from craigslist,she need some attention but nothing i cant handle. it was supposed to be a quick paint job and a simple 2 pump street set up but after i got started that changed reaaaal quick!!.


heres a pic of the victim its a 78 cutlass calais shes got the origonal 260 engine that runs great still and the car has around 90k on it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the story is i picked this car up last winter for my brother to build.
we installed 2 pumps and a set of 100spoked chinas but when it came
time to reinforce and paint he decided he wanted to get a car that needed
a little less work.i couldnt bear to watch someone steal this car so i bought it from him.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the car was pretty straight and solid which is damn near impossible to find in NEW YORK,luckily 
this car has only seen one winter ever and was only in NY for 2 years,it came from arizona :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

here are pics when it was first lifted,it was 2 pump ,6 batteries


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

14x6 rims he had laying around
















:thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

atleast he saved me some work and pulled all the old suspension for me :biggrin: 








thats my brother(wuzz up bro)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

one more unmolested pic,he test fitted the plaque


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is about where i took possesion of the ride,first thing is a game plan.and the plan is black on black so the body has to be real straight and the 14" had to go so i ordered some 13x7 black dish 100 spokes.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i started the body with out intentions of to much work just a scuff and spray ,but that changed when i started stripping the chrome and cleaning up the trouble spots,to my suprise the shell was very solid, the doors on the other hand had seen better days


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im missing a bunch of pics so ill add them when i find them ,but here it is with the black spokes and the body work started


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my plan is to tackle the body first while the weather allows,ill build a frame during the winter,being that the snow and the cold makes it near impossible to do body and paint


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i went to harbor freight and got a powdercoating kit and i picked up a toaster oven and proceeded to dress up my pumps with some black powder ,i did the backing plates,blocks,bearing caps and the checks and slowdowns aswell as the tank plugs,i was very happy with the results and just for the record there are 4 pumps ....... 
































i know these pics suck but i had to use my camera phone,but i have a nice camera now and the more recent pics will look much better


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

LOOK'S GOOD SO FAR KEEP IT UP BRO!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

of course i needed to install the pumps after they where done so i built a rack and mocked it all up :biggrin: 








pumps look crocked and they are but they are just sitting there loose for mock up


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

damn that shit looks tight.....just hope you wrap the shit out that frame....if not it will be be bent in about 2 days.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:56 AM~11856673
> *of course i needed to install the pumps after they where done so i built a rack and mocked it all up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet i like that battery configuration.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

its about time we seen whats getting built in New York :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 14 2008, 11:06 AM~11857046
> *damn that shit looks tight.....just hope you wrap the shit out that frame....if not it will be be bent in about 2 days.... :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT WRAPPED AND I WAS HONESTLY NERVOUS JUST LEAVING THE WEIGHT IN THE TRUNK WITHOUT REINFIORCMENT,I WONT EVEN HOOK IT UP TILL THE NEW FRAME IS DONE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+Oct 14 2008, 09:40 AM~11856619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CANT BASE NEW YORK ON MY MEDIOCER ASS :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 14 2008, 12:47 PM~11857752
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet i like that battery configuration.
> *


 :0 THANKS HOMIE ,GLAD YOU LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Its about time :biggrin: ...Nice cutty bro


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

really nice setup homie! cars coming out good! 
TTT for the ny homies! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Now I get to follow your build like you followed mine!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11861852
> *Now I get to follow your build like you followed mine!
> *


 :biggrin: that would be nice,i enjoyed your build and you did a hell of a job on that frame


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11861459
> *Its about time :biggrin: ...Nice cutty bro
> *


 :0 yeah i was slacking for a little while but im back at it,after that roadmaster i was kind hesitant to do another build topic  
but i cant go out like that :biggrin:....... thanx for checking out the topic :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

wuddup :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 14 2008, 07:05 PM~11861534
> *really nice setup homie! cars coming out good!
> TTT for the ny homies! :biggrin:
> *


thanx for the props and the support bro :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 14 2008, 08:34 PM~11862399
> *wuddup :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what ya think bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

dam, i had some more pics to post but the host is having problems


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

nice clean work great job maybe one day we will meet up

ttt for NY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

stocks went back on and these get stored in my dining room :biggrin: 








wifey snuck up and snapped a couple pics
















my little garage/where it all happens


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I just picked up a Cutlass to beat on while I finish the Regal.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 nice three :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 09:30 PM~11863065
> *I just picked up a Cutlass to beat on while I finish the Regal.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Oct 14 2008, 08:52 PM~11862595
> *nice clean work great job maybe one day we will meet up
> 
> ttt for NY
> *


thanx for the compliment and i almost garantee we will meet one day


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i got a 350 rockett outta one of those bitches goin in my fleetwood! yea-uh!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:22 AM~11856546
> *this is about where i took possesion of the ride,first thing is a game plan.and the plan is black on black so the body has to be real straight and the 14" had to go so i ordered some 13x7 black dish 100 spokes.
> *



hey if u got 14x6's for sale ill buy em'.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11863241
> *i got a 350 rockett outta one of those bitches goin in my fleetwood! yea-uh!
> *


 :0 i was just reading that build topic last night  i have a 355 thats going on the new frame biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 09:06 PM~11863518
> *:0 i was just reading that build topic last night   i have a 355 thats going on the new frame biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

If you do a frame, post it up in my topic!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11864195
> *If you do a frame, post it up in my topic!
> *


you know it!! :yes: im def doing a frame and its gotta be done and rolling by winters end,how long did your frame take and how much metal you go threw?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hard to say how long it took, it sat untouched a few times (bought a house etc...) Plus having work and the kid and a house to keep up I do only a little at a time. The guy doing the build with me has work kid AND school on top of that. I used almost two full 4 x 8 sheets of 1/4" and a litle over half of a 4x8 sheet of 3/8". I still need to get maerial for the rack


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 11:15 PM~11864387
> *Hard to say how long it took, it sat untouched a few times (bought a house etc...) Plus having work and the kid and a house to keep up I do only a little at a time. The guy doing the build with me has work  kid AND school on top of that. I used almost two full 4 x 8 sheets of 1/4" and a litle over half of a 4x8 sheet of 3/8". I still need to get maerial for the rack
> *


damn thats a LOT of materials :wow:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya Ive been wanting to weigh the frame


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11864743
> *Ya Ive been wanting to weigh the frame
> *


id guess 1500lbs :0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good thing I'm using the Lt1 lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:22 PM~11862961
> *stocks went back on and these get stored in my dining room :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


. nice chair :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 06:23 AM~11867621
> *. nice chair  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin: im a lazy bastard huh?!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11864614
> *damn thats a LOT of materials  :wow:
> *


yeah last time I checked 1-4'X8' of 1/4" was 180.00 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 09:22 PM~11862961
> *stocks went back on and these get stored in my dining room :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats funny, mine are in my closet with the rest of the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 07:56 AM~11867724
> *yeah last time I checked 1-4'X8' of 1/4" was 180.00 :0
> *


last i checked(month ago or so) it was 340 for a single sheet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 07:58 AM~11867728
> *thats funny, mine are in my closet with the rest of the chrome :biggrin:
> *


i got a set of 24z in my closet and these take up waaay less space so they go in the dining room and my kids use them as a jungle gym


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 09:00 AM~11867912
> *i got a set of 24z in my closet and these take up waaay less space so they go in the dining room and my kids use them as a jungle gym
> *


damn son my wife would be pissed :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 08:58 AM~11867907
> *last i checked(month ago or so) it was 340 for a single sheet
> *


damn, did you check a Steel Yard? I didnt know steel went up that much


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 15 2008, 05:52 AM~11867651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 welcome to the 90's :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 15 2008, 07:58 AM~11867907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will make a note to add that to the book i am writing tittled

"_shit kakalak dont know_"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 10:11 AM~11868177
> *me to homie
> :0 welcome to the 90's  :cheesy:
> damn near it, shit goes up almost everyday
> ...


fkr I dont hang around the steel yards keepin up on the prices :uh: I went there to buy my rack steel and I inquired about it........well its been over a year ago :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 09:31 AM~11868253
> *fkr I dont hang around the steel yards keepin up on the prices :uh: I went there to buy my rack steel and I inquired about it........well its been over a year ago :cheesy:
> *


 :rant: bullshit! you know your a steel yard whore


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 09:40 AM~11868029
> *damn son my wife would be pissed :biggrin:
> *


mine gave up on that shit a few years ago


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 10:11 AM~11868177
> *
> 
> i will make a note to add that to the book i am writing tittled
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 10:44 AM~11868326
> *:rant: bullshit! you know your a steel yard whore
> *


angry ass,i think you gonna need a time out! :|


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

someone ripped the trunk lock out while it was at my brothers house and rather that fix it i got rid of it 
i straightened it best i could then cut a small plug for the hole welded it in ,put a layer of reinforced filler followed by a layer of evercoat


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i also started patching up the door bottom,i had to do it in 2 pieces cuz the brake was to short..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

started cleaning this shit up


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking good, I love this body style


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 10:44 AM~11868326
> *:rant: bullshit! you know your a steel yard whore
> *


That was between you and me, DAMN I cant tell you nothing, your worse than a girl :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 11:31 AM~11868573
> *mine gave up on that shit a few years ago
> *


well mine does say much as long as its on my side of the closet, the living room is off limits, and could result in a penalty :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 15 2008, 10:36 AM~11868607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2. my wife just forced me to give up our spare bedroom... it looked all cool with fenders and chrome shit................. now it has a bed a little table and other girl like stuff.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 12:25 PM~11868950
> *That was between you and me, DAMN I cant tell you nothing, your worse than a girl :0  :0  :angry:
> *




i thought you said he was better than a chick :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 12:35 PM~11869027
> *
> :uh: have you considered now your not gonna be able to open your trunk  :uh:
> :angry:
> ...


 hno: :banghead:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the smaller of two parts piles at my place! My wife is used to it by now.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 15 2008, 02:05 PM~11869684
> *This is the smaller of two parts piles at my place!  My wife is used to it by now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice pile of goodies you got there bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 15 2008, 02:05 PM~11869684
> *This is the smaller of two parts piles at my place!  My wife is used to it by now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice pile of goodies you got there bro :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats not counting the office, and our bedroom. My whole house is a parts wherehouse!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 07:40 AM~11856424
> *i picked up a 1978 cutlass dirt cheap from craigslist,she need some attention but nothing i cant handle. it was supposed to be a quick paint job and a simple 2 pump street set up but after i got started that changed reaaaal quick!!.
> heres a pic of the victim its a 78 cutlass calais shes got the origonal 260 engine that runs great still and the car has around 90k on it
> 
> ...


STR8 OG STYLE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:57 PM~11869622
> *[/size][/color]
> i thought you said he was better than a chick  :scrutinize:
> *


well Classic always does what I say so thats more than what I can say for any girl I know :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 03:07 PM~11870691
> *well Classic always does what I say so thats more than what I can say for any girl I know :biggrin:
> *


thats what i am here for homie  


and don't forget. tomorrow is "hug a retard day" so don't freak out like you did last year............. ant nobody tryin to hurt you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11870889
> *thats what i am here for homie
> and don't forget. tomorrow is "hug a retard day" so don't freak out like you did last year............. ant nobody tryin to hurt you
> *


Its just that you tried to spoon me last year, because you know Im not "all there". I got feelings too and when I say no, that means no mkay!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 04:07 PM~11870691
> *well Classic always does what I say so thats more than what I can say for any girl I know :biggrin:
> *


he does go that extra mile to assure pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 03:28 PM~11870923
> *Its just that you tried to spoon me last year, because you know Im not "all there". I got feelings too and when I say no, that means no mkay!
> *





> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 03:35 PM~11870994
> *he does go that extra mile to assure pleasure :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: looks like some times i cross the line though. its just when i see kakalak walk it. amazes me, and when he talks, i am breathless, every time i see him i am at a lost for words



































































what can i say............... retard fascinates me :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11871051
> *:wow: looks like some times i cross the line though. its just when i see kakalak walk it. amazes me, and when he talks, i am breathless, every time i see him i am at a lost for words
> what can i say............... retard fascinates me  :biggrin:
> *


IDK WHAT TO SAY :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 06:58 AM~11867728
> *thats funny, mine are in my closet with the rest of the chrome :biggrin:
> *



well, when you come outta there, take that shit with you and put it on your car.



































:rofl: sorry, i couldnt help myself...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11872499
> *well, when you come outta there, take that shit with you and put it on your car.
> :rofl: sorry, i couldnt help myself...
> *


so kakalac himself is the only thing allowed in the closet according to his wifey :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 06:21 PM~11872842
> *so kakalac himself is the only thing allowed in the closet according to his wifey :0  :biggrin:
> *


i beat she dominates his ass... he suppose to be hooking me up with some pictures.............................i gotta feeling she is hot. you know how those hot chick be all up on goofy dudes.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11873274
> *i beat she dominates his ass... he suppose to be hooking me up with some pictures.............................i gotta feeling she is hot. you know how those hot chick be all up on goofy dudes.
> *


 i dunno bro,arent you the one that said on the internet were all fine :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

started straightening this door and its a messy job ,dust everywhere  
























i got it pretty straight and got a coat of primer on it but forgot to take pics ill get some today :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

look at my ghetto ass back yard


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

got a regal under there/i gotta get off my ass and take them rims and radiators to the scrap yard


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

theres the frame im going to modify and wrap for the cutty it came from the regal on the body stand :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i pulled the rear wheels to put on my cutty a couple days ago


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 AM~11879556
> *look at my ghetto ass back yard
> 
> 
> ...


the back yard dont count homie... you can have it look anyway you want.


thats why they put it in the back. :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11871051
> *:wow: looks like some times i cross the line though. its just when i see kakalak walks it amazes me, and when he talks, i am breathless, every time i see him i am at a lost for words, that dude is just smart az hell!!
> what can i say............... poptarts fascinate me  :biggrin:
> *


Im lost


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11872499
> *well, when you come outta there, take that shit with you and put it on your car.
> :rofl: sorry, i couldnt help myself...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11873274
> *i beat she dominates his ass... he suppose to be hooking me up with some pictures.............................i gotta feeling she is hot. you know how those hot chick be all up on goofy dudes.
> *


yeah just wait :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:22 AM~11879547
> *started straightening this door and its a messy job ,dust everywhere
> 
> 
> ...


was there a dent there or what, if there was did you get the metal as close as possible to right before applying your filler?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

oh I see you shaved your door handles too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 12:35 PM~11880515
> *was there a dent there or what, if there was did you get the metal as close as possible to right before applying your filler?
> *


it warped in that area when i was welding the patches on the back side of the door,it was totally my fault,i did get it as close as i could with hammer and dolly before filler went on


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 12:37 PM~11880531
> *oh I see you shaved your door handles too
> *


 :yes:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

QUOTE(KAKALAK @ Oct 16 2008, 12:37 PM) *
oh I see you shaved your door handles too cool.gif

yes.gif

M


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What the fuck was that? Im not sure why that happened sorry bro!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 11:32 AM~11880491
> *yeah just wait :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i got it pretty straight and got a coat of primer on it but forgot to take pics ill get some today :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

spent a few hours polishing and powdercoating fittings today....... not real chrome but they look better :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

powdered the checks and slowdowns too 
















powdered them all with my toaster oven and harborfreight gun


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 14 2008, 07:46 PM~11863259
> *hey if u got 14x6's for sale ill buy em'.
> *


  looks good over there , I gotta get over there and see in person :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 16 2008, 07:52 PM~11885426
> *  looks good over there , I gotta get over there and see in person :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: thanks brett ill be here when your ready


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:59 PM~11883333
> *it warped in that area when i was welding the patches on the back side of the door,it was totally my fault,i did get it as close as i could with hammer and dolly before filler went on
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

l


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i pulled everything out of the trunk just to get it all out of the way till the new frame is done,just thought id show how the rack was framed up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11893962
> *i pulled everything out of the trunk just to get it all out of the way till the new frame is done,just thought id show how the rack was framed up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 11:37 AM~11880531
> *oh I see you shaved your door handles too
> *


 :uh: now he is locked out of the trunk and the doors?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 01:51 PM~11893789
> *all assembled ,def not nice as chrome but better than mismatched fittings
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to look sweet with that black on black



is that a checkvalve before the adex?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 04:25 PM~11895635
> *this is going to look sweet with that black on black
> is that a checkvalve before the adex?
> *


 :uh: never mind. i had a stoner moment, its the slowdown, and its AFTER the adex any damn way


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

[/quote]
:0 damn bro nice set up  good use of space


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11895635
> *this is going to look sweet with that black on black
> is that a checkvalve before the adex?
> *


black on black slowdown :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 05:24 PM~11895617
> *:uh:  now he is locked out of the trunk and the doors?
> *


dukes of hazard style biach


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

>


:0 damn bro nice set up  good use of space
[/quote]
thanx homie,i was intending on doing this setup in the regal but that car is way on the back burner


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

very very nice fabrication homie! I like the fittings looks very clean! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the center pump support is off almost 1/4" ,i dunno how this happened,but ill fix that and i want to tie the upper pump mount into the bridge when i get it on the other frame


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 04:32 PM~11895718
> *black on black slowdown  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why are you not putting the slowdown before the adex


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 17 2008, 08:01 PM~11897144
> *very very nice fabrication homie! I like the fittings looks very clean!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: thanx i was almost not gonna do the fittings but i did one fitting as a test and looked at it with eyes squinted in the dark it kinda looked chrome :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2008, 10:36 PM~11898647
> *why are you not putting the slowdown before the adex
> *


normally i would but with the way my trunk is set up no one would see the adex :biggrin: 
not to mention if i have a problem with it from running it like this ill put in my spare adex and send the other off for service from andy ....for free :cheesy:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11898709
> *normally i would but with the way my trunk is set up no one would see the adex :biggrin:
> not to mention if i have a problem with it from running it like this ill put in my spare adex and send the other off for service from andy ....for free :cheesy:
> 
> ...


switch the front and rear pumps?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2008, 10:59 PM~11898939
> *switch the front and rear pumps?
> *


no cuz then id have to flip the plumbing around for the hoses to reach and that would totally kill the design


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11899113
> *no cuz then id have to flip the plumbing around for the hoses to reach and that would totally kill the design
> *


redo the whole setup so the adex will be cleary seen?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2008, 11:20 PM~11899191
> *redo the whole setup so the adex will be cleary seen?
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 17 2008, 10:20 PM~11899191
> *redo the whole setup so the adex will be cleary seen?
> *


 :uh: ya damn goooooooooooooooofy fucker. i have ran doubles with an adex and NO slowdown without any problems.......................... well from the adex anyways :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

yo todd. i cant find any cups, but i am waiting to hear back from a guy that thinks he has three sets of the BMH ones. whats the OD on the prohopper telescopes your gonna run


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill have to wait till wifey gets home... she's got my keys to the garage and i cant get in there to measure ,should be with in the hour ,thanx for looking into that for me


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

are you going to paint the trunk or add the og carpet in there? i was going to paint my cuttys trunk but it seem like to much work so i cleaned the carpet and threw it back in there and it looks real good


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:42 AM~11902177
> *ill have to wait till wifey gets home... she's got my keys to the garage and i cant get in there to measure ,should be with in the hour ,thanx for looking into that for me
> *


sorry homie, i let her over sleep. :0 she should be getting there about anytime  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 10:44 AM~11902403
> *sorry homie, i let her over sleep.  :0  she should be getting there about anytime    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: bastard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 09:04 AM~11902098
> *yo todd. i cant find any cups, but i am waiting to hear back from a guy that thinks he has three sets of the BMH ones. whats the OD on the prohopper telescopes your gonna run
> *


ok they ar 2" od bro.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Oct 18 2008, 10:28 AM~11902326
> *are you going to paint the trunk or add the og carpet in there? i was going to paint my cuttys trunk but it seem like to much work so i cleaned the carpet and threw it back in there and it looks real good
> 
> 
> ...


im going to do painted fiberglass panels to clean it up,big flake silver /black


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 18 2008, 10:18 AM~11902569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, then there the same as the BMH's. he is suppose to look and let me know by this weekend


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

body wasnt as straight as it looked once i took the block to it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 05:08 PM~11904133
> *:cheesy:
> sweet, then there the same as the BMH's. he is suppose to look and let me know by this weekend
> *


 :0 that shit would be tyte if he has some,lmk


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the lay out on the set up. I don't think I've ever seen it done that way before.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 04:08 PM~11904133
> *:cheesy:
> sweet, then there the same as the BMH's. he is suppose to look and let me know by this weekend
> *


 :uh: :dunno: 



i just sent him another pm, maybe he forgot???????????????????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 19 2008, 10:09 PM~11912660
> *I like the lay out on the set up. I don't think I've ever seen it done that way before.
> *


thank you bro,i have had it in the back of my mind for a while.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 09:48 AM~11916039
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> i just sent him another pm, maybe he forgot???????????????????
> *


no real rush,but if he's got some just let me know,thanx tommy :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 06:41 PM~11904498
> *body wasnt as straight as it looked once i took the block to it
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on that, I blocked a little of my rear quarters and seen the same thing, especialy at the corners and the bottom :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

fresh coat of primer on the 1/4's,look ate my neighbors enclosed porch








made some trunk panels while its accessible


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:09 AM~11916579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something you would dsee in a 3rd word country :0 :0


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 06:35 AM~11856598
> *my plan is to tackle the body first while the weather allows,ill build a frame during the winter,being that the snow and the cold makes it near impossible to do body and paint
> 
> 
> ...



CUTTY LOOKS NICE HOMIE..GOOD BUILD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN UR DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 08:59 AM~11868756
> *i also started patching up the door bottom,i had to do it in 2 pieces cuz the brake was to short..
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MODEL IS THAT HOBART WELDER..IS THAT 110V..GOING TO BE GETTN ONE HERE PRETTY SOON.. HOW IS IT WORKING OUT FOR U..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Test your skill and use a stick welder like I do :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 12:54 PM~11918163
> *Test your skill and use JB weld like I do :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 01:54 PM~11918163
> *Test your skill and use a stick welder like I do :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:i still use mine im just so used to it


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 01:40 PM~11918554
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 20 2008, 01:11 PM~11917772
> *WHAT MODEL IS THAT HOBART WELDER..IS THAT 110V..GOING TO BE GETTN ONE HERE PRETTY SOON.. HOW IS IT WORKING OUT FOR U..
> *


its a handler 210 and i live it so far,wish i made the investment along time ago oh and it runs on 220v


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 02:40 PM~11918554
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :angry: any idea how hard it is to make it look like a roll of dimes :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:43 AM~11918584
> *its a handler 210 and i live it so far,wish i made the investment along time ago oh and it runs on 220v
> *


KOO..THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 20 2008, 01:41 PM~11918560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask kakalak he knows whats up


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 09:09 AM~11916579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: where is your respirator young man :biggrin: .....looking good bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11920693
> *:nono: where is your respirator young man :biggrin: .....looking good bro
> *


 the grey boogies remind me to wear one also :yes: ill try my best to remember next time :biggrin: thanx for following along homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i had been putting off for a while making a cart for my welder and plasma,today i decided to do it ......i didnt even think of taking pics till after i began........so this is the first pic i cut some stuff and tacked a few pieces together ,i used flux core wire
















you can see how i was moving the welder around,with no tank,yes thats a wheel dolly  
















ugly welds  
























lost a couple pics somewhere but this is what it looked like when i stopped tonight ....ill get some castors tomarrow as well as add a shelf underneath and ad a couple of hose hooks or something,ill figure it out tomm


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

looks good bro u gonna bring it to any shows up here north of the border :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good man. diggin the cart . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11922087
> *looks good bro u gonna bring it to any shows up here north of the border :biggrin:
> *


thank you bro,i think i might show up at scrape......maybe :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11922140
> *looks good man. diggin the cart . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx i had to work with what little metal i had floating around,kinda made it up as i went along :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Any reason you didn't put the front pumps at the back since your more likely to have to service them before the rear pumps? Plus your hiding that Adex like that.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11924001
> *Any reason you didn't put the front pumps at the back since your more likely to have to service them before the rear pumps?  Plus your hiding that Adex like that.
> *


no real reason other than cosmetics :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you set the pumps in the other way and post pics? Just curious how it would look.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 20 2008, 11:05 PM~11924508
> *Can you set the pumps in the other way and post pics? Just curious how it would look.
> *


you mean to swap the front pumps and the rear?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes. No rush of course just that now you got me wondering which way looks better to me. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 20 2008, 11:28 PM~11924854
> *Yes. No rush of course just that now you got me wondering which way looks better to me. :biggrin:
> *


ill do it today if i get a chance,i had it like that and it just didnt look right to me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 02:40 PM~11918554
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 02:44 PM~11918597
> *:angry:  any idea how hard it is to make it look like a roll of dimes :biggrin:
> *


not that hard, practice homie , practice :biggrin: just do what Tommy does......hire a bunch of mexicans to do the work for you and then call it your own :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 08:14 AM~11927122
> *not that hard, practice homie , practice :biggrin: just do what Tommy does......hire a bunch of mexicans to do the work for you and then call it your own :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


a video of tommy picking up his workers :0 
video


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2008, 08:31 AM~11927176
> *a video of tommy picking up his workers :0
> video
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 21 2008, 07:14 AM~11927122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


       





:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 09:10 AM~11927282
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


your still our homie,and your secret is safe with us :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 09:57 AM~11927453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 mexicans weld good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 09:59 AM~11927466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that video is funny as hell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 11:44 AM~11928161
> *that video is funny as hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


old too :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

finished the welding cart yesterday but forgot pics ill get some today,its really beginning to get cold we are dropping down in the 30̊'s


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11931953
> *old too :biggrin:
> *


its still funny :angry:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 08:57 AM~11927453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 22 2008, 09:30 AM~11937936
> *:0
> *


HE WAS JUST TRYING TO SHOW HIS SKILLS ARE BETTER THAN MINE :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2008, 09:33 AM~11937956
> *HE WAS JUST TRYING TO SHOW HIS SKILLS ARE BETTER THAN MINE :angry:
> *


what a show off :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 08:09 PM~11922001
> *i had been putting off for a while making a cart for my welder and plasma,today i decided to do it ......i didnt even think of taking pics till after i began........so this is the first pic i cut some stuff and tacked a few pieces together ,i used flux core wire
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

had to get a longer block and figured why not just get the set 5"-30" bitch better straighten out now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11941283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2008, 02:07 PM~11941296
> *had to get a longer block and figured why not just get the set 5"-30" bitch better straighten out now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey i need that kit..Where at and how much


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 22 2008, 07:18 PM~11943307
> *hey i need that kit..Where at and how much
> *


the first link has a few different kits,but not the kit i got.....i ordered mine from ebay thats the second link,its the best price i found on that kit......im gonna go tomarrow to the local paint supply and grab a few more smaller shaped blocks ,theres a few funky shaped areas on the cutlass,i think ill pick up a gallon of slicksand while im there 
tcpglobal.com

durablock kit


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 06:39 AM~11927211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


la migra!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i forgot to mention them blocks work good,make a huge differance!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11944368
> *the first link has a few different kits,but not the kit i got.....i ordered  mine from ebay thats the second link,its the best price i found on that kit......im gonna go tomarrow to the local paint supply and grab a few more smaller shaped blocks ,theres a few funky shaped areas on the cutlass,i think ill pick up a gallon of slicksand while im there
> tcpglobal.com
> 
> ...


Good looking out homeboy..Just ordered one


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 22 2008, 10:00 PM~11945306
> *Good looking out homeboy..Just ordered one
> *


  NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF ILL HAVE ANY PROBLEMS SPRAYING THE POLYESTER PRIMER OVER 2K?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 23 2008, 08:59 AM~11949684
> *CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF ILL HAVE ANY PROBLEMS SPRAYING THE POLYESTER PRIMER OVER 2K?
> *


gimmi a second. i will rub my balls and see what it says 

















































sorry, they said i dont know shit about painting


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 PM~11944380
> *la migra!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

no real progress today,all though i spent a few hours blocking and prepping for the polyester primer ill spray tomarrow....i cant stress how straight i want this car!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

man i must say that polyester primer is thick!!!i sprayed 3 quarts on the trunk lid ,one door and the body,thats 3 thick ass coats!!!!.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

super thick shit :0


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 03:39 PM~11963590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! that is the thickest primer I have ever seen. :0 All the shit i have ever sprayed was water compared to that!!! :thumbsup: Looks like good stuff tho.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its super thick,it basicly thinned body filler,its a real problem solver,not just basic primer......sprayed it with no reducer for max build


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

tomorrow ill start blocking.........again


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin real good so far, keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2008, 01:07 PM~11941296
> *had to get a longer block and figured why not just get the set 5"-30" bitch better straighten out now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this are a mens best friend


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

your doing a good job keep us posted


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

this thing better get finished.................. looking good homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 08:07 PM~11965874
> *this thing better get finished.................. looking good homie
> *


 :0 i swear ,not 2 minutes ago i said that to wifey :scrutinize: ... .it will be on the road this summer!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 08:07 PM~11965874
> *this thing better get finished.................. looking good homie
> *


fuck that rodmaster!....i went threw 3 body offs for that car and every last one bit me in the ass.....so i treated it like the dirty bitch she was and sent her on her way


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

cool........... man i am crazy getting tore up like its my birthday or sommthun i gotta log off for i piss these butt hurt dweebs off :420:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 08:33 PM~11966086
> *cool........... man i am crazy getting tore up like its my birthday or sommthun i gotta log off for i piss these butt hurt dweebs off  :420:
> *


gonna be puking by 10 o-clock huh :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 08:16 PM~11966394
> *gonna be puking by 10 o-clock huh :cheesy:
> *


damn it ant ten yet



give me twenty xanax and I'll start popping them. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11966428
> *damn it ant ten yet
> give me twenty xanax and I'll start popping them.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 pill poppin tommy :loco:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

:wow: :420:  :thumbsup: :dunno: :wave:  :nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Oct 24 2008, 07:18 PM~11965478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thanx bro :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 09:49 PM~11966635
> *:wow:  :420:    :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :wave:    :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :420: :thumbsup:  :nono: :wave:  hno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good bro,


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 08:20 PM~11966428
> *give me twenty xanax and I'll start popping them.  :cheesy:
> *


LETS TALK.
 
:420:


..:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Oct 24 2008, 11:57 PM~11967811
> *lookin good bro,
> *


 :0 thanx for checking out the build homie,ive gotten plenty of insperation from your topic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 25 2008, 12:53 AM~11968252
> *LETS TALK.
> 
> :420:
> ...


so your something like a pez dispensor........... :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i couldnt get it to lay very smooth on the trunk,the door and body are not like this


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buffitout+Oct 24 2008, 11:53 PM~11968252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks like undercoat.... that is thick looking stuff


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

THAT'LL BUFF RIGHT OUT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 24 2008, 11:53 PM~11968252
> *LETS TALK.
> 
> :420:
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 25 2008, 09:49 AM~11969575
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> kinda looks like undercoat.... that is thick looking stuff
> *


ok as it dried it smoothed out a bit.\
i guidecoated and blocked it all and its gonna need 1 more coat of polyester over a couple trouble areas  .......but ill get that bitch straight eventually! ........right?!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD...


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 07:14 AM~11856516
> *atleast he saved me some work and pulled all the old suspension for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what it do
Bossman 

car is looking real good glad it got put in the right hands it hurt to let it go but aslong as it was you i do not mind because i know you will treat her right haha
well keep us all posted and keep hurting them

peace big bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88+Oct 25 2008, 06:08 PM~11971785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: its gonna be tite,cant wait to finish the body,i wanna work on the damn frame already :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

on more coat of polyester primer


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

nice build bro. tha pump rack looks badass


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good bro...How are those blocks working for ya


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 26 2008, 05:37 PM~11977211
> *nice build bro. tha pump rack looks badass
> *


thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 26 2008, 06:04 PM~11977338
> *Looking good bro...How are those blocks working for ya
> *


i like them,they work almost to good........showing me low spots i didnt even know it had,but that doubled my damn work  :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what color is it going to be? it looks lke you could put clear over that primer and it would look nice!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im painting it black.....really really black and its gonna look super deep i hope.
im gonna spray it with a single stage urethane then spray it with a clear/mixed 50/50 with the same black base and then clear it


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

any flake?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 05:33 PM~11977514
> *i like them,they work almost to good........showing me low spots i didnt even know it had,but that doubled my damn work    :biggrin:
> *


If you think about it. It actually cut your work in half. Finding the low spots after paint would have doubled your work.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 26 2008, 07:43 PM~11977974
> *any flake?
> *


only in the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 26 2008, 08:02 PM~11978150
> *If you think about it. It actually cut your work in half. Finding the low spots after paint would have doubled your work.
> *


damn thats true, i like the way you think :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Que vuelta Bossman!!!! Hows the whip comin along?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

me and my longboard are going to town in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 26 2008, 08:28 PM~11978348
> *Que vuelta Bossman!!!! Hows the whip comin along?
> *


 :cheesy: ^^^^^whats that mean? no espanol :dunno: :biggrin: 
shits coming along slowly ,i just dont know how some of these guys 
make it look so easy on here  >>>>>>>>>>>> mad props to them! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 07:25 PM~11978327
> *damn thats true, i like the way you think :biggrin:
> *


It's all about how you look at a situation.

Hey are you having any trouble with getting your gun cleaned fast enough with that primer? I know the pot life is real short and once it kicks your pretty much screwed. I'm assuming the temp is fairly low where your at so that probably buys you a little more work time. I was looking at using the same stuff on my next paint project.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 26 2008, 09:16 PM~11978734
> *It's all about how you look at a situation.
> 
> Hey are you having any trouble with getting your gun cleaned fast enough with that primer? I know the pot life is real short and once it kicks your pretty much screwed. I'm assuming the temp is fairly low where your at so that probably buys you a little more work time. I was looking at using the same stuff on my next paint project.
> *


no problems at all,its been around 60 degrees so that does help but i just wipe out the inside of the cup with paper towels then pour in a little acetone and spray till its clear,and repeat a couple more times


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 06:33 PM~11977514
> *i like them,they work almost to good........showing me low spots i didnt even know it had,but that doubled my damn work   :biggrin:
> *


x2 on that, I found a bunch, especially on the edges


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 AM~11982437
> *x2 on that, I found a bunch, especially on the edges
> *


thats where all mine are too mostly the quarter near the tail lights


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:41 AM~11982458
> *thats where all mine are too mostly the quarter near the tail lights
> *


and I was like......"Me Too" thats funny how it wasnt seen in the factory paint job, well I havent paid too much attention to a stock one


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 09:32 AM~11982437
> *x2 on that, I found a bunch, especially on the edges
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:57 AM~11982517
> *
> *




:dunno:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 08:57 AM~11982517
> *
> *


 :uh: WTF


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 04:05 PM~11985235
> *:uh: WTF
> *


***** didnt even reply,i dunno what the hell he was thinking :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 09:43 AM~11982468
> *and I was like......"Me Too" thats funny how it wasnt seen in the factory paint job, well I havent paid too much attention to a stock one
> *


it sucks but the polyester primer will make short work of it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:57 AM~11982517
> *
> *


im not real sure what happened there^^^^^ :happysad:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

I had to go head and get me some.. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 27 2008, 07:23 PM~11987038
> *I had to go head and get me some.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see the dvd must be in the dvd player already huh? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 05:48 PM~11986183
> *it sucks but the polyester primer will make short work of it
> *


yeah it should


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 05:49 PM~11986192
> *im not real sure what happened there^^^^^ :happysad:
> *


I think you know :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 08:05 AM~11992538
> *I think you know :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: shush *****


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 28 2008, 08:08 AM~11992546
> *:twak: shush *****
> *


 :biggrin: check out my build :0 :0 :0 I hope you dont have a weak stomach


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 07:05 AM~11992538
> *I think you know :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 09:12 AM~12003512
> *X2  :cheesy:
> *


thanx for the bump


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:39 AM~12003668
> *thanx for the bump
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 09:40 AM~12003676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 09:05 AM~12003836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TARD :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:12 AM~12003874
> *TARD  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 09:16 AM~12003895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:18 AM~12003903
> *:uh: WTF
> *


  why you so harsh


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pms :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking real good so far.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 09:25 AM~12003953
> *  why you so COOL
> *


 FIXED


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

what size tip you spraying that poly with? you'll be ready for color in no time, looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:55 AM~12004163
> *FIXED
> *


corny ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 29 2008, 10:42 AM~12004067
> *Looking real good so far.
> *


 :biggrin: ,thanx for checking out the topic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 29 2008, 11:53 AM~12004639
> *what size tip you spraying that poly with? you'll be ready for color in no time, looking good :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie
i used a 2.2 and i cant wait to get color on it


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 10:54 AM~12004647
> *Horny ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: WTF :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 11:59 AM~12004697
> *:uh: WTF :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:09 AM~11916579
> *made some trunk panels while its accessible
> 
> 
> ...


heres the templates i made








and here is them made of wood


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

you can see where i made 4 tabs and welded them to the trunk floor and the rear deck


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i took these little things (tee-nuts)and installed them threw the frontside of the board


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

double post


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

primered two batteries to see how it would go and and see if i like the color or not
and damn them things where dirty and ugly as hell


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

put some rug on them


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the rack and floor got a few cans of bedliner after a real good cleaning.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thats the 2 batts i painted...its a grey metalic but it looks black from some angles and they look blotchy but its the way the paint reflects.....
















you can see the actual color here


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good. One thing though. Have you tested that carpet to see how fire retardent it is? I would put a flame to a scrap piece to makes sure it doesn't flame up easy. You wouldn't want to encourage that wood to burn.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 07:14 PM~12009158
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 07:19 PM~12009699
> *the rack and floor got a few cans of bedliner after a real good cleaning.
> 
> 
> ...


TRUNKS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. I NEED TO START ON MINE SOON.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 29 2008, 11:13 PM~12010827
> *Looking good. One thing though. Have you tested that carpet to see how fire retardent it is? I would put a flame to a scrap piece to makes sure it doesn't flame up easy. You wouldn't want to encourage that wood to burn.
> *


i know when i was welding a few hot pieces landed on some of the scraps and melted threw it,but ill try the flame test when i go out there today ,thanx for bringing that up .....i didnt even think about it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 09:07 PM~12009610
> *primered two batteries to see how it would go and and see if i like the color or not
> and damn them things where dirty and ugly as hell
> 
> ...


I hope you used bulldog, but I sprayed bulldog before and then primer and the primer shrunk


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 06:52 AM~12013228
> *I hope you used bulldog, but I sprayed bulldog before and then primer and the primer shrunk
> *


nope no bulldog,i dont use that unless its a flexable piece.i sanded them down then primered ,sanded and primered again....but thats why i only did 2 batts ....to see if i had any problems doing it the way i did,and i didnt,but i dont know if i like the color or not so i may redo them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 07:33 AM~12013265
> *nope no bulldog,i dont use that unless its a flexable piece.i sanded them down then primered ,sanded and primered again....but thats why i only did 2 batts ....to see if i had any problems doing it the way i did,and i didnt,but i dont know if i like the color or not so i may redo them
> *


bulldog is an adhesion promoter not a flex agent :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:02 AM~12013463
> *bulldog is an adhesion promoter not a flex agent :uh:  :0  :0  :0
> *


i know what it is i have a can right here in my hand


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:12 AM~12013501
> *i know what it is i have a can right here in my hand
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 4 not using it, its designed for plastics :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:14 AM~12013512
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: 4 not using it, its designed for plastics :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no need,shit is preped fine and i will have no problems


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:15 AM~12013521
> *no need,shit is preped fine and i will have no problems
> *


Im sure you got sand paper in all of the little crevices


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:17 AM~12013533
> *Im sure you got sand paper in all of the little crevices
> *


 pretty much ,flap disk bitch, gets in where the fingers cant :yes:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 08:12 AM~12013501
> *i know what it is i have a can right here in my hand
> *


YA BUT ALL HE USED IS JB WELD :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 10:07 AM~12013785
> *YA BUT ALL HE USED IS JB WELD  :0
> *


 :0 true that :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 17 2008, 10:32 PM~11898599
> *the center pump support is off almost 1/4" ,i dunno how this happened,but ill fix that and i want to tie the upper pump mount into the bridge when i get it on the other frame
> 
> 
> ...











fixed that too


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:22 AM~12013856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN WORK BRO


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 10:22 AM~12013856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did you coat the rack with? Looks good


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 06:19 PM~12009699
> *the rack and floor got a few cans of bedliner after a real good cleaning.
> 
> 
> ...



ur trunk came out nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 12:28 PM~12014749
> *what did you coat the rack with? Looks good
> *


thanx yo! :biggrin: i used duplicolor bedliner spray


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 12:28 PM~12014749
> *what did you coat the rack with? Looks good
> *


thanx yo! :biggrin: i used duplicolor bedliner spray


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 10:24 AM~12013865
> *CLEAN WORK BRO
> *


thanx fam


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 30 2008, 12:42 PM~12014895
> *ur trunk came out nice.. :biggrin:
> *


thank you homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i was bored


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 02:09 PM~12016251
> *i was bored
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 03:09 PM~12016251
> *i was bored
> 
> 
> ...


im not feeling the battery color


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 03:47 PM~12016574
> *  NICE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

polished up the old accurates








biiiig differance


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn those polished up nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 30 2008, 07:34 PM~12018572
> *Damn those polished up nice
> *


i was like daaaaamn :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

much better match :tongue:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

gotta do the other 5 tomorrow


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im gonna try to rework the plumbing a little too


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 05:37 AM~12013216
> *i know when i was welding a few hot pieces landed on some of the scraps and melted threw it,but ill try the flame test when i go out there today ,thanx for bringing that up .....i didnt even think about it :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm here for. I just know how easy it is to get tunnel vision when you come up with a good idea and overlook shit without even knowing. Nothing I hate more than getting all done then realizing I did factor in something.

That red looks a little out of place but should look better once you get the car painted and they are against the black. Now you need to paint the logos on the backing plates red to match. That should keep you from getting bored for a few days. :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 damn you busy over ther , trunk is lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 30 2008, 09:35 PM~12019674
> *:0 damn you busy over ther , trunk is lookin good bro :biggrin:
> *


sup brett hows da caddy!!!!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 04:31 PM~12018546
> *polished up the old accurates
> 
> 
> ...



WOW...THOSE CLEANED UP REAL NICE..BLING...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whatd you use on them noids to make them so shiny?! i know brasso wont do that lol.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2008, 08:50 PM~12019284
> *Thats what I'm here for. I just know how easy it is to get tunnel vision when you come up with a good idea and overlook shit without even knowing. Nothing I hate more than getting all done then realizing I did factor in something.
> 
> That red looks a little out of place but should look better once you get the car painted and they are against the black. Now you need to paint the logos on the backing plates red to match. That should keep you from getting bored for a few days. :cheesy:
> *


well i needed something to break up the black.....it was all blending together and didnt really look good to me,the red was an imulse move while at homedepot :dunno: . if i decide i dont like the red i can change that when i replace the batts in the future,i was gonna flake them in silver but i couldnt see myself going threw all that for these old batteries.damn i wish i was ballin so i could go get everything id like ultimatley but i ll start with what i can afford and add on after that. its all about DoLLaRs N SeNsE :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 30 2008, 10:43 PM~12020435
> *whatd you use on them noids to make them so shiny?! i know brasso wont do that lol.
> *


i usually use some mothers mag and wheel polish but that wasnt doing shit so i bust out with this stuff i had leftover from some other shit i was polishing a while ago and tryed it on a spare noid just incase id damaged the plastic....but it didnt :biggrin: 
polishing compound
i used the spiral wheel
polishing wheels


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 11:02 PM~12020722
> *well i needed something to break up the black.....it was all blending together and didnt really look good to me,the red was an imulse move while at homedepot :dunno: . if i decide i dont like the red i can change that when i replace the batts in the future,i was gonna flake them in silver but i couldnt see myself going threw all that for these old batteries.damn i wish i was ballin so i could go get everything id like ultimatley but i ll start with what i can afford and add on after that. its all about DoLLaRs N SeNsE  :biggrin:
> *


I know thats right


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 30 2008, 09:35 PM~12019674
> *:0 damn you busy over ther , trunk is lookin good bro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you know how i do!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 09:51 AM~12024086
> *:biggrin: you know how i do IN THE BUTT !!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: NO WE DON;T :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 31 2008, 01:46 PM~12025464
> *:uh: NO WE DON;T  :angry:
> *


x2 on that chaz, And I dont think I want to know!!!! :nosad:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 12:49 PM~12025485
> *x2 on that chaz, And I dont think I want to know!!!! :nosad:
> *


ME NIETHER :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 31 2008, 01:52 PM~12025509
> *ME NIETHER :angry:
> *


I dont blame you one bit :nosad:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 12:53 PM~12025518
> *I dont blame you one bit :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 31 2008, 01:49 PM~12025485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: damn thats some bright red,is it to much?


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

GAWD DUMN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 02:04 PM~12026127
> *:wow: damn thats some bright red,is it to much?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: TO MUCH RED HOMIE.. LOOKS LIKE UR SMUGGLING IN KOOLIADE :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i agree,i got a few ideas i have to think about


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 03:54 PM~12026599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way your setup is, but Too much red.........now if you did some designs on the tops to take away some of the red, that would look cool. My .02 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 04:07 PM~12026739
> *I like the way your setup is, but Too much red.........now if you did some designs on the tops to take away some of the red, that would look cool. My .02 :biggrin:
> *


i thought about designs or patterns,but i got an idea, ill get to that later :biggrin: 
i appreciate the input doggie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 04:58 PM~12027263
> *i thought about designs or patterns,but i got an idea, ill get to that later :biggrin:
> i appreciate the input doggie
> *


no prob my kitty :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I look at the trunk and think of Valentines Day. :biggrin: Sup BOSSMAN??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 05:07 PM~12027342
> *no prob my kitty :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: ****!?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 31 2008, 05:30 PM~12027523
> *I look at the trunk and think of Valentines Day. :biggrin: Sup BOSSMAN??
> *


haha the red def turned out too damn red  

not much just doing some little things hear and there,im gonna spray the door jambs and the back half of the ride this weekend if things go right...then i gotta finish up the doors.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

set up is lookin sweet homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:420: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 1 2008, 07:05 PM~12034576
> *:420:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :loco: :biggrin: good to see ya back bro.....lil is like crack


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

teaser :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh shit! :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 1 2008, 05:43 PM~12034760
> *teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I want more. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 01:54 PM~12026599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup: I want to see it painted black before I say its to much red. Are you gonna have any other red on or in the car?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

on second thought fuck that leave that shit red. stealth mode until the trunk pops then ka-pow


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Nov 1 2008, 08:00 PM~12034842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you do,just be patient :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 1 2008, 09:01 PM~12035172
> *looks good :thumbsup: I want to see it painted black before I say its to much red. Are you gonna have any other red on or in the car?
> *


i think that that shade of red def has to go, im gonna leave it the way it is till i get some new batteries should be soon...im gonna go with a flaked out fireball red instead :biggrin: ....the engine,trans and a few other goodies will be colored to match


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Nov 1 2008, 09:04 PM~12035186
> *on second thought fuck that leave that shit red. ka-pow</span>
> *



</span>
thats the plan right there!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 1 2008, 04:42 PM~12034750
> *:0  :loco:  :biggrin: good to see ya back bro.....lil is like crack
> *


fuckin modahaters.... i just beat his butthurt ass to the punch :cheesy: 


build looking good though


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 2 2008, 11:05 AM~12038061
> *fuckin modahaters.... i just beat his butthurt ass to the punch  :cheesy:
> build looking good though
> *


haha,i been on this site since 2001 and have had atleast 20 names deleted by the mods.....now i just keep it cool.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 1 2008, 07:43 PM~12034760
> *teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

your doing a bad ass job keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 31 2008, 06:44 PM~12028175
> *set up is lookin sweet homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Psycho :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 2 2008, 07:42 PM~12040642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, the kind words go a longways for motivation :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 1 2008, 06:43 PM~12034760
> *teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 11:04 AM~12045404
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT START THAT SHIT :uh: :biggrin: THANX FOR TTT'ING BRO


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:19 AM~12045499
> *DONT START THAT SHIT :uh:  :biggrin: THANX FOR TTT'ING BRO
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: BE NICE ITS MONDAY WE GOT A LONG WEEK AHEAD :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 11:23 AM~12045517
> *:nono:  :scrutinize: BE NICE ITS MONDAY WE GOT A LONG WEEK AHEAD  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  okay :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:32 AM~12045568
> * okay  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 3 2008, 11:32 AM~12045566
> *Looking good!
> *


 :0 oooh shit you peepin out my build?! :biggrin: thanx bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 11:35 AM~12045588
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanx to everyone on this list for following my build


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

looks good, good luck on the build...


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

damn I looked at every page..nice car bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 78's and 79's my favorite uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 3 2008, 03:11 PM~12047343
> *damn I looked at every page..nice car bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 78's and 79's my favorite uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 3 2008, 03:11 PM~12047343
> *damn I looked at every page..nice car bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 78's and 79's my favorite uffin:
> *


 :0 wow thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 03:41 PM~12047601
> *:0 wow thanx homie :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 1 2008, 05:43 PM~12034760
> *teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED to see more of this..now :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 uffin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 05:21 PM~12040207
> *haha,i been on this site since 2001 and have had atleast 20 names deleted by the mods.....now i just keep it cool.
> *



what was your original name?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 3 2008, 04:21 PM~12047977
> *what was your original name?
> *


god i dont recal...ill try to remember a few of them
THESE THE BEST I CAN DO
NYS of Mind
2lowNY
kaptonkrewl2003 
KREWL INTENTIONS 
KrewLKustoms 
KrewlKustomZ 
krewlwun


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 02:28 PM~12048584
> *god i dont recal...ill try to remember a few of them
> THESE THE BEST I CAN DO
> NYS of Mind
> ...


gringoconnect


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i always wandered, you remember gumby right? were you the one who started the "dumby' screen name. lol used his avatar and everything.. 


i for some reason was thinking it was you. :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:34 PM~12048657
> *i always wandered, you remember gumby right? were you the one who started the "dumby' screen name. lol used his avatar and everything..
> i for some reason was thinking it was you.  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA THAT WAS ME...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:51 AM~12045696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF IS THAT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:31 PM~12048618
> *gringoconnect
> *


 :thumbsup: YUP


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 05:36 PM~12048682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED IT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 02:35 PM~12048668
> *:biggrin: HAHA THAT WAS ME...
> *


lol that's great. that fkr got so pissed. i haven't seen him back on since then, damn that seems like years ago lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 04:28 PM~12048584
> *god i dont recal...ill try to remember a few of them
> THESE THE BEST I CAN DO
> NYS of Mind
> ...



kaptonkrewl2003 


lol ok now i know who you are


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:44 PM~12048777
> *lol that's great. that fkr got so pissed. i haven't seen him back on since then, damn that seems like years ago lol
> *


lol yeah that was in 95' if i remember correctly :biggrin: he hated me soooo much!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 3 2008, 05:51 PM~12048873
> *kaptonkrewl2003
> lol ok now i know who you are
> *


 :biggrin: i had another name for a year or 2 but i can remember what the hell it was.


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

Very Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 3 2008, 07:57 PM~12050185
> *Very Nice! :biggrin:
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 04:37 PM~12048698
> *FIXED IT
> *


 :uh: GO REDSOX :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:10 AM~12055337
> *:uh: GO REDSOX :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 1 2008, 07:43 PM~12034760
> *teaser :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ive been working on the doors and sandblasting the hinges also im going to spray a coat of 2k on it and block the body one more time with 400g before i paint,hopefully this coming weekend :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:10 AM~12055337
> *:uh: GO REDTRUNK :angry:
> *


fixed :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the paint in the door jambs was just to see what it would look like sprayed over 320 ,it looks good but im gonna go with a 400g instead just to make sure......i sprayed 2 coats....once the car is all sprayed and assembled i will wetsand and clear coat.im using single stage urethane, shit shiiiines and looks wet as fuck!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 11:14 AM~12055738
> *fixed  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 11:18 AM~12055772
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 11:17 AM~12055766
> *the paint in the door jambs was just to see what it would look like sprayed over 320 ,it looks good but im gonna go with a 400g instead just to make sure......i sprayed 2 coats....once the car is all sprayed and assembled i will wetsand and clear coat.im using single stage urethane, shit shiiiines and looks wet as fuck!
> *


i gotta run on the paper but its not on the car,so i dont wanna hear shit :biggrin: 








looks like theres dust in it but its nothing but reflection,like a mirror :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 10:05 AM~12055687
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: JUST PLAYN


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 08:25 AM~12055820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 11:24 AM~12055810
> *i gotta run on the paper but its not on the car, but i still wanna hear some shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It must be too hot to spray that black candy.......cause its dripping :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 08:24 AM~12055810
> *i gotta run on the paper but its not on the car,so i dont wanna hear shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR PAINTED :biggrin: ..THAT BLACKS LOOKS SIC.. :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 12:08 PM~12056187
> *  :biggrin: JUST PLAYN
> *


i know how we get down :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 02:07 PM~12057168
> *It must be too hot to spray that black candy.......cause its dripping :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: hum..................... thanx for fixing my post you puttz :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Nov 4 2008, 02:23 PM~12057299
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE CAR PAINTED :biggrin: ..THAT BLACKS LOOKS SIC.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: its a nason paint cant remember what its called ,but the shit is super black and super wet.....i love it


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 01:34 PM~12057417
> *i know how we get down :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NOT LIKE THAT GHEYNESS :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 02:55 PM~12057643
> *:uh: NOT LIKE THAT GHEYNESS  :angry:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 02:36 PM~12057434
> *:angry: hum..................... thanx for fixing my post you puttz :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2008, 03:07 PM~11941296
> *had to get a longer block and figured why not just get the set 5"-30" bitch better straighten out now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 4 2008, 03:15 PM~12057814
> *uffin:    :thumbsup:
> *


too bad he doesnt know what side the sandpaper sticks to :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 04:14 PM~12058354
> *too bad he doesnt know what side the sandpaper sticks to :yessad:
> *


  c'mon man, why you gotta tell everybody :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 01:56 PM~12057648
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 03:06 PM~12057729
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 05:06 PM~12060182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I WAS THINKIN OF SPRAYIN MY BATTERIES BUT NOT TO SURE


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 06:06 PM~12060182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn nice setup. Maybe black bats would look better? :dunno: Red ain't too bad tho uffin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 4 2008, 07:10 PM~12060220
> *NICE I WAS THINKIN OF SPRAYIN MY BATTERIES BUT NOT TO SURE
> *


i had to paint mine,look how shitty they looked.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the red batteries..i think once the car is sprayed and the tie downs are painted that it's going to look even better.. very nice build so far TTT!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 05:16 PM~12060282
> *i had to paint mine,look how shitty they looked.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KINDA PAINT DO YOU USE, IM THINKIN ABOUT ASKIN HIM IF HE WANTS TO SPRAY THE RACK AND THE TIE-DOWNS FOR THE BATTS.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 4 2008, 07:41 PM~12060505
> *WHAT KINDA PAINT DO YOU USE, IM THINKIN ABOUT ASKIN HIM IF HE WANTS TO SPRAY THE RACK AND THE TIE-DOWNS FOR THE BATTS.
> *


use regular car paint,i used some cheapie cans cuz these batts are temporary,painted batts really adds to the setup for sure!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 4 2008, 07:37 PM~12060467
> *I like the red batteries..i think once the car is sprayed and the tie downs are painted that it's going to look even better.. very nice build so far TTT!
> *


thank you bro,i been getting a lot of mixed emotions on the battery color,i think its fine im gonna roll with it till i get new batts


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: i been busy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn....looking good bro :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 03:31 PM~12070790
> *:biggrin: i been busy beating off, no time to work on the car
> *


:wow:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 03:31 PM~12070790
> *:biggrin: i been busy prostituting for parts. No time for the car.
> *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 04:06 PM~12060182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THE RED..NICE SET-UP


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 07:45 PM~12060543
> *thank you bro,i been getting a lot of mixed emotions on the battery color,i think its fine im gonna roll with it till i get new batts
> *


I thought you were a dude :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 08:17 AM~12078544
> *I thought you were a dude  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


ITS A FEMALE :cheesy:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn that's not right. ..TTT!!! :0 oh yeah...any pics :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 10:57 AM~12078899
> *ITS A FEMALE :cheesy:
> *


when the emotions word got brought up thats the first thing I thought of :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 6 2008, 02:09 PM~12080167
> *:scrutinize:
> *


You coming up to Kissimmee for the Show Dec 6th homie??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 09:17 AM~12078544
> *I thought you were a dude  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 10:57 AM~12078899
> *ITS A FEMALE :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Nov 6 2008, 01:27 AM~12077066
> *I LIKE THE RED..NICE SET-UP
> *


 THANX CUZZ! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

THE CAR IS IN BLACK PRIMER AGAIN AND IM GONNA SAND IT WIT 400 TOMORROW,NEXT WILL BE PAINT


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 01:07 PM~12080141
> *when the emotions word got brought up thats the first thing I thought of :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: PITTY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 09:36 PM~12084162
> *:yessad: PITTY
> *


WTF GUYS//  




















































































:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

U LOST ME :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 6 2008, 09:45 PM~12084268
> *WTF GUYS//
> 
> 
> ...


but thats the only way I can get internet, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 09:59 PM~12084447
> *U LOST ME  :dunno:
> *


OOOOH BIG SURPRISE! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 10:04 PM~12084536
> *but thats the only way I can get internet,  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 7 2008, 08:43 AM~12088177
> *:roflmao:
> *


All my money that I have extra goes into my car :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 09:36 AM~12088303
> *All my money that I have extra goes into my car :yes: :biggrin:
> *


me too :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 10:14 AM~12088441
> *me too :yessad:
> *


shit I rarely get new clothes, My wife gets tired of me wearing the same clothes that I wore years ago so she buys me new ones.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 10:19 AM~12088467
> *shit I rarely get new clothes, My wife gets tired of me wearing the same clothes that I wore years ago so she buys me new ones.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit long as my kids and house are taken care of ,i could care less about fresh clothes/......and i absolutley can not make clothes last a year,6 months if im lucky


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 01:25 PM~12089889
> *shit long as my kids and house are taken care of ,i could care less about fresh clothes/......and i absolutley can not make clothes last a year,6 months if im lucky
> *


same here, I wont feel like changin before working on the car, I'll be think "I'll just becareful" low and behold the shirt ends up being a work shirt for the rest of its usable life


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

ain't that the damn truth.. :yessad:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

PICS........ :angry: :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 7 2008, 02:00 PM~12091242
> *PICS........ :angry:  :0
> *


X2


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 7 2008, 04:00 PM~12091242
> *PICS........ :angry:  :0
> *


preach it brotha :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77+Nov 7 2008, 04:00 PM~12091242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been kind of slacking not because i want to ,but because i hurt myself and need to go see the doctor before i do anymore damage.....i slipped a disk five or 6 months ago,and its getting worse i gotta see if i need surgery or not.thanx for following the build and keeping my shit to the top !!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 08:41 AM~12097507
> *preach it brotha :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  wish i could bro :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 08:42 AM~12097508
> *ive been kind of slacking not because i want to ,but because i hurt myself and need to go see the doctor before i do anymore damage.....i slipped a disk five or 6 months ago,and its getting worse i gotta see if i need surgery or not.thanx for following the build and keeping my shit to the top !!! :biggrin:
> *


Aggghhhh My Pussy hurts :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























































Just playing homie, I hope you get to feelin better


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 08:49 AM~12097511
> *Aggghhhh My ass/Pussy hurts cuz i ran out of vasoline and ****** ran a train on me :biggrin:  ......buy i looked like this alot too>>>>> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i fixed your post :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 08:58 AM~12097524
> *
> *


fail.......and you call yourself a Boss :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

your new name



Failman


:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

no I got a better one 



BrokeBackMountain Man



:barf: :barf: :barf:









:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn your still typing :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 09:04 AM~12097540
> *damn your still typing :uh:
> *


my 6 year old typed it for me......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 09:06 AM~12097545
> *my 6 year old typed it for me......
> *


you lazy bum :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 09:07 AM~12097548
> *you lazy bum :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 08:49 AM~12097511
> *Aggghhhh My ass/Pussy hurts cuz i ran out of vasoline and ****** ran a train on me  ......but i looked like this alot too>>>>>:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 09:10 AM~12097554
> *:0
> *


Hey fk'r I cant take what I dish out   


Im leaving :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 09:17 AM~12097583
> *Hey fk'r I cant take what I dish out
> Im leaving  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


  sorry :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 09:20 AM~12097590
> * sorry :biggrin:
> *


If your sorry, you wouldn't of done it  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 09:20 AM~12097590
> * sorry your pussy/ass hurts! :biggrin:
> *


fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 08:07 AM~12097548
> *you lazy bum :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CO-SIGNED :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I hope your pussy/ass gets better. :biggrin:

J/k bro! Get well soon so you can finish that bucket of yours!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 8 2008, 11:08 AM~12097859
> *I hope your pussy/ass gets better. :biggrin:
> 
> J/k bro! Get well soon so you can finish that bucket of yours!!! :thumbsup:
> *


damn kakalak,he wants you to get better,cuz your my pussy  



















thanx homes ,im not crippled or nothing,just need to make it right before it gets badd


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 05:49 PM~12099900
> *damn kakalak,he wants you to get better,cuz your my pussy
> thanx homes ,im not crippled or nothing,just need to make it right before it gets badd
> *



:roflmao:

Well take care of that shit man!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i went out to lock up the garage and snapped a couple pics :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 06:25 PM~12100559
> *i went out to lock up the garage and snapped a couple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN REAL GOOD, IM LIKING THAT LEAN ON THEM WHEELS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

leave it like that... paint all the chrome gloss black and put it back together. 

:0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

ohh yeh...

and smoke all the lenses. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 8 2008, 08:39 PM~12101003
> *leave it like that... paint all the chrome gloss black and put it back together.
> 
> :0
> *


I did that on a car for my boss per his request and it turned out looking real cool. We didn't leave it primer though, I sprayed it with that hot rod flats black to keep it from chaulking up. 

I'd rather see this ride painted a nice glossy black though. Your getting real close now Bossman. :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 9 2008, 01:16 AM~12102480
> *I did that on a car for my boss per his request and it turned out looking real cool. We didn't leave it primer though, I sprayed it with that hot rod flats black to keep it from chaulking up.
> 
> I'd rather see this ride painted a nice glossy black though. Your getting real close now Bossman. :thumbsup:
> *


you have any pics of his car? Was it a lowrider?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 8 2008, 09:21 PM~12100895
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD, IM LIKING THAT LEAN ON THEM WHEELS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats 1" and i took out all the shims :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+Nov 8 2008, 09:39 PM~12101003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i actually like that look,i just need some shine this time!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 9 2008, 01:16 AM~12102480
> *I did that on a car for my boss per his request and it turned out looking real cool. We didn't leave it primer though, I sprayed it with that hot rod flats black to keep it from chaulking up.
> 
> I'd rather see this ride painted a nice glossy black though. Your getting real close now Bossman. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: im cheesy like a little kid on christmas everytime i open the garage .every bit of progress feels good.....im def paintin this bitch as wet and deep as i can,its my first full paintjob and i cant f-ing wait!!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12099966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



datz right in your backyard homie!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12099966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You caught me rollin. Nice pic.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 9 2008, 03:05 PM~12105140
> *datz right in your backyard homie!
> *


 :0 i new it was when i was looking at the backround,that bitch looks cleeeeeeaaaan! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 9 2008, 04:14 PM~12105458
> *You caught me rollin. Nice pic.
> *


 :0 .......damn son i dont ever see cars like that in rochester,wish you were closer.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

T T T








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 07:27 PM~12100565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit, gangsta looking, i love black, ttt for this homie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 08:34 PM~12100599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 9 2008, 10:20 PM~12107704
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 10 2008, 01:00 AM~12109534
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Nov 10 2008, 01:31 AM~12109819
> *oh shit, gangsta looking, i love black, ttt for this homie :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


thanx homie,i loooove the black on black combo...isnt that what ya doin with the lac? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12112907
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank you for the bump homie :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 9 2008, 03:14 PM~12105458
> *You caught me rollin. Nice pic.
> *



busted!!!

i thought you might like that pic.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 07:33 PM~12100592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i dunno if anyones got a use for these, i bought them for my roadmaster but i dont have it any longer so id like to trade them for something i have more use for!
i need some caprice spindles


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 06:51 PM~12127453
> *i dunno if anyones got a use for these, i bought them for my roadmaster but i dont have it any longer so id like to trade them for something i have more use for!
> i need some caprice spindles or hydraulic parts or anything that will fit the cutty!
> i also need a handful of fittings,i need 4) 3/8 to #6 elbows and i need a pair of 1/2 to #8 45 degrees fittings also 4-8) 3/8to 3/8 elbows
> ...


Hows your chocha? Does it still hurt? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 11 2008, 10:07 PM~12129297
> *Hows your chocha? Does it still hurt? :biggrin:
> *


damn you :angry: :biggrin: 
you can hit him up at this link and ask him yo self  
KAKALAK


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2008, 08:42 AM~12097508
> *ive been kind of slacking not because i want to ,but because i hurt myself and need to go see the doctor before i do anymore damage.....i slipped a disk five or 6 months ago,and its getting worse i gotta see if i need surgery or not.thanx for following the build and keeping my shit to the top !!! :biggrin:
> *


appears i have clean bill of health,so ill get back to the car this coming weekend...im gonna put off the final sanding and paint till i get a few things done so i dont scratch,dent or damage anything.......i wanna begin with getting the setup operational and a few of the reinforcments done in the rear.im also gonna do a bridge and a some rear arm modifications


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT HOMIE


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 10:48 PM~12129707
> *damn you :angry:  :biggrin:
> you can hit him up at this link and ask him yo self
> KAKALAK
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2008, 05:49 PM~12138117
> *appears i have clean bill of health,so ill get back to the car this coming weekend...im gonna put off the final sanding and paint till i get a few things done so i dont scratch,dent or damage anything.......i wanna begin with getting the setup operational and a few of the reinforcments done in the rear.im also gonna do a bridge and a some rear arm modifications
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAR LOOKS BAD ASS MAN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 06:51 PM~12127453
> *i dunno if anyones got a use for these, i bought them for my girl but then I started to use them, so id like to trade them for something bigger, mi culo doesnt have use for them!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: I dont think we can be friends no more :nosad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 10:00 AM~12143735
> *:wow: I dont think we can be friends no more :nosad:
> *


yes now we can move on to OTHER THINGS WITH YO SWEET CHALKY WHITE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 9 2008, 11:00 PM~12109534
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Nov 13 2008, 08:47 AM~12143544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANX HOMIES,APPRECIATE IT MUCHO :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

U DELETED MY SHIT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

I dunno bout u but those blocks are wearing my ass out..And to think i had a perfectly straight car :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 13 2008, 12:49 PM~12144756
> *I dunno bout u but those blocks are wearing my ass out..And to think i had a perfectly straight car :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I know, Im going through the same thing.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 10:01 AM~12143742
> *yes now we can move on to OTHER THINGS WITH YO SWEET CHALKY WHITE ASS  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 13 2008, 12:49 PM~12144756
> *I dunno bout u but those blocks are wearing my ass out..And to think i had a perfectly straight car :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i actually can sand for hours with them its when of my GREAT SKILLS :biggrin: ..ive done the body 4 times completly in about 2 weeks  

i told ya soon as them blocks hit the primer,you will relize how much work there is involved and reality sets in :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Nov 13 2008, 12:49 PM~12144756
> *I dunno bout u but those blocks are wearing my ass out..And to think i had a perfectly straight car :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 did KAKALAK teach you to use those blocks,cuz their not supposed to be in your ass :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 01:03 PM~12144894
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 13 2008, 12:24 PM~12144561
> *U DELETED MY SHIT
> *


wtf shit you talkin bout  :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 01:53 PM~12145391
> *:0 did KAKALAK teach you to use those blocks,cuz their not supposed to be in your ass :biggrin:
> *


:rant: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 12:55 PM~12145411
> *wtf shit you talkin bout   :nono:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 13 2008, 01:58 PM~12145452
> *
> *


dont be like that little guy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 01:56 PM~12145427
> *:rant:  :angry:
> *


 :0 i was j/k ,your more than welcome to put them where you like  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:35 PM~12145907
> *:0 i was j/k ,your more than welcome to put them where you like   :biggrin:
> *


If I was In NY, they'd be in your culo :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 04:18 PM~12146845
> *If I was In NY, they'd be in your culo :0  :0  :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 06:06 PM~12147968
> *:loco:
> *


thats right, you know how us white people roll :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Car looks good man.. TTT!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 06:25 PM~12148128
> *thats right, you know how us white people roll :biggrin:
> *


its not how you roll that bothers me, its more the way you keep trying to molest boys :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 13 2008, 06:37 PM~12148239
> *Car looks good man..  TTT!!
> *


thanks holmes :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 08:01 AM~12143742
> *yes now we can move on to OTHER THINGS WITH YO SWEET CHALKY WHITE ASS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 07:20 PM~12148599
> *thanks holmes :biggrin:
> *


dont be stealing my props beeeecho!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 06:51 PM~12127453
> *i dunno if anyones got a use for these, i bought them for my roadmaster but i dont have it any longer so id like to trade them for something i have more use for!
> i need some caprice spindles
> 
> ...



Will that work for a g-body or is it just for the roadmaster?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 13 2008, 07:29 PM~12148675
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:53 AM~12145391
> *:0 did KAKALAK teach you to use those blocks,cuz their not supposed to be in your ass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12148682
> *Will that work for a g-body or is it just for the roadmaster?
> *


IT WILL WORK, YOU JUST HAVE TO CHANGE THE CALIPERS AND LINES AND MAYBE A COUPLE OTHER THINGS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 13 2008, 09:33 PM~12149710
> *IT WILL WORK, YOU JUST HAVE TO CHANGE THE CALIPERS AND LINES AND MAYBE A COUPLE OTHER THINGS
> *


 :twak: :twak: the drops fit g-body the only diff on the arms is that the end that mounts to the axle is like a 1/4 wider than g-body


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 07:57 PM~12149954
> *:twak:  :twak: the drops  fit g-body the only diff on the arms is that the end that mounts to the axle is like a 1/4 wider than g-body
> *


     AXLE?????? :uh: 

WE HAD TO CHANGE THE CALIPERS AND I THINK A LINE OR 2 TO MAKE THE SWAP OF THE SPINDLE  





AND T.T.T.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 15 2008, 09:38 AM~12163792
> *       AXLE??????  :uh:
> 
> WE HAD TO CHANGE THE CALIPERS AND I THINK A LINE OR 2 TO MAKE THE SWAP OF THE SPINDLE
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Whatcha got to say now Bossman :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Nov 13 2008, 07:30 PM~12148682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thing i said up thereVVVVV

the drops fit g-body the only diff on the arms is that the end that mounts to the axle is like a 1/4 wider than g-body 
i think ELMAÑOSO863 misunderstood the question


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 15 2008, 09:31 PM~12167201
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

X3


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 15 2008, 09:31 PM~12167201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hey whats up homies :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 16 2008, 08:11 AM~12170320
> *:0 hey whats up homies :cheesy:
> *


Chillin meng! Gonna cut my grass real quick and put some work in on the 4. You?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow: get to work!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2008, 10:40 AM~12170448
> *Chillin meng! Gonna cut my grass real quick and put some work in on the 4. You?
> *


im too ghetto to have grass,but ima put in some work,shits 35 degrees out here today with a little snow  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Nov 16 2008, 02:58 PM~12171524
> *:wow: get to work!
> *


i know i know :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 13 2008, 07:20 PM~12148599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I just got what you were talking about.....I thought I was in my topic when I posted that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 10:22 AM~12178405
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I just got what you were talking about.....I thought I was in my topic when I posted that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: pot head moment?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 17 2008, 12:57 PM~12179401
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: pot head moment?
> *


I think he posted in my topic too, thats why I ..................... Agh forget it.......It must have been a :420: moment :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn aint seen you on here in a while


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ive been busy with a ton of little things like reworking the plumbing, running some hoses and pulling the door hinges all apart and sprayed them and stripped all the bolts and powdercoated them and the door strikers too ....so i could get the doors back on the car after i spray the jambs,and waiting on some parts to come in...ill get a few pics tonight


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 10:53 AM~12189114
> *ive been busy with a ton of little things like reworking the plumbing, running some hoses and pulling the door hinges all apart and sprayed them and stripped all the bolts and powdercoated them and the door strikers too ....so i could get the doors back on the car after i spray the jambs,and waiting on some parts to come in...ill get a few pics tonight
> *


well you know the rule, so as far as I know you've been pullin your phud since you last post


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 11:03 AM~12189170
> *well you know the rule, so as far as I know you've been pullin your phud since you last post
> *


 :biggrin: i have but none the less ive gotten a few things done


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

more pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Nov 18 2008, 04:49 PM~12192289
> *more pics.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats what Ive been tellin him


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 07:53 AM~12189114
> *ive been busy with a ton of little things like reworking the plumbing, running some hoses and pulling the door hinges all apart and sprayed them and stripped all the bolts and powdercoated them and the door strikers too ....so i could get the doors back on the car after i spray the jambs,and waiting on some parts to come in...ill get a few pics tonight
> *


 :ugh: Well it's officially tonight


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it i left the camera in the garage,guess ill get the pics up tommarrow


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 04:56 PM~12194171
> *:biggrin:
> *


any new pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Nov 22 2008, 09:09 PM~12231648
> *any new pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: ill charge my camera today and get them up,thanx for bringing the topic back up bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2008, 09:28 PM~12231777
> *:wave:
> *


yo maaaaaaaando,whats happenin :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 23 2008, 06:13 AM~12234428
> *:yes: ill charge my camera today and get them up,thanx for bringing the topic back up bro :biggrin:
> *


Where's the pics????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 24 2008, 09:59 AM~12240995
> *Where's the pics?????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hes officially been declared as a "Bullshitter"



pics of the crowning tonight :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 AM~12241015
> *Hes officially been declared as a "Bullshitter"
> pics of the crowning tonight :0  :0
> *


   hno: hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 10:02 AM~12241015
> *Hes officially been declared as a "Bullshitter"
> pics of the crowning tonight :0  :0
> *


bitch, atleast i work on my car


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

any pics t~miester?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 10:42 AM~12241197
> *bitch, atleast i work on my car
> *


I cant help I work more than you  Nobody is above the LIL rule.......NOBODY!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHATS CRACKN HOMIES


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 05:43 PM~12244516
> *WHATS CRACKN HOMIES
> *


oh nothin just sitting here waiting for pics since last week :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2008, 05:27 PM~12244356
> *any pics t~miester?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 05:44 PM~12244535
> *oh nothin just sitting here waiting for pics since last week :uh:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i been just doing little misc shit .........
extended my rear deck 2"....








i used a piece of 1.25 angle 1/8 thick and formed it to match the contour of the rear seat, you can see i made a series of cuts to shape it then welded them up once they where in place


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i had to contour both sides so it followd the original deck here it is all welded up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i welded a tab in the center to just to stiffen it up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

made it to fit 6-6.5" speakers ,but im trying to work it out to fit 4-6x9s ,we will have to see what happens cylinders make it very difficult


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats one of my plans for spring, i want to move my subs to the rear deck, but i have to extend it forward... its only 2 10's im putting in there though...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2008, 10:16 PM~12247332
> *thats one of my plans for spring, i want to move my subs to the rear deck, but i have to extend it forward... its only 2 10's im putting in there though...
> *


i planned to run 4-8" subs there but when i mocked it up the rear seat looked rediculous sittin up straight as fuck so i scaled it down


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 10 2008, 12:00 AM~12109534
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...



*That's a good looking plaque man. It looks good in that bacc window.  *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmmm what else,
i tore the front end apart so i could get them started i also rolled the frame in the garage so i could get it torn apart as well :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 24 2008, 10:25 PM~12247457
> *That's a good looking plaque man.  It looks good in that bacc window.
> *


thank you bro,my boys here on layitlow made them for me :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my shit got snowed on and started to rust  








3.8 that was in the regal :barf: bitch gotta get the fuck off my frame


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i got it out couple hours ago :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i pulled all the brake and fuel lines too \


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 05:44 PM~12244535
> *oh nothin just sitting here waiting for pics since last week :uh:
> *


i hope your happy now :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill see if i can get a sheet and some c-channel by next weekend to start the wrap
gotta get some 2' box tubing to build some trailing arms......i do still need these to stretch out in there 24'z :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 09:43 PM~12247664
> *i pulled all the brake and fuel lines too \
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful bro


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 09:53 PM~12247778
> *ill see if i can get a sheet and some c-channel by next weekend to start the wrap
> gotta get some 2' box tubing to build some trailing arms......i do still need these to stretch out in there 24'z :biggrin:
> 
> ...



wowzers!! wut u gonna go with all o' that? :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2008, 10:56 PM~12247806
> *wowzers!! wut u gonna go with all o' that?  :cheesy:
> *


im gonna find kakalak and see if he wants em up his ass :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 10:54 PM~12247785
> *beautiful bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 05:39 AM~12251661
> *im gonna find kakalak and see if he wants em up his ass  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 07:39 AM~12251661
> *im gonna find kakalak and see if he wants em up his ass  :cheesy:
> *


as long as you dont want them after the journey..... sheit I'd through them on my hooptie :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12247331
> *made it to fit 6-6.5" speakers ,but im trying to work it out to fit 4-6x9s ,we will have to see what happens cylinders make it very difficult
> 
> 
> ...


Did your Cutty come with back speakers? Mine is a fuckin brougham, and didn't have shit...and the 4 x 10's are hideous :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12252979
> *Did your Cutty come with back speakers?  Mine is a fuckin brougham, and didn't have shit...and the 4 x 10's are hideous :0
> *


Im going to get rid of my rear speakers and replace them with something different too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 06:39 AM~12251661
> *im gonna find kakalak and see if he wants em up his ass  :cheesy:
> *



gonna break him off a piece?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 25 2008, 01:07 PM~12253163
> *gonna break him off a piece?
> *


everybody has a dream


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12252978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 06:16 PM~12247331
> *made it to fit 6-6.5" speakers ,but im trying to work it out to fit 4-6x9s ,we will have to see what happens cylinders make it very difficult
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good :thumbsup: i wanted to put 4 6x9s in the back window also when i had my 79 cutty..but i sold mine  ....ur speaker setup came out tight wit ur plaque flossin.. :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 06:27 PM~12247493
> *hmmmm what else,
> i tore the front end apart so i could get them started i also rolled the frame in the garage so i could get it torn apart as well :biggrin:
> 
> ...


much props workin out there in the snow..koo shop set up..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Nov 25 2008, 06:35 PM~12256008
> *lookn good :thumbsup: i wanted to put 4 6x9s in the back window also when i had my 79 cutty..but i sold mine   ....ur speaker setup came out tight wit ur plaque flossin.. :biggrin:
> *


thanx for the kind words bro/ :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Nov 25 2008, 06:39 PM~12256039
> *much props workin out there in the snow..koo shop set up..
> *


snow sucks but life has to go on,and so it shall :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Peezy420_@Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12252979
> *Did your Cutty come with back speakers?  Mine is a fuckin brougham, and didn't have shit...and the 4 x 10's are hideous :0
> *


it had 4x10s and that was not acceptable!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2008, 12:53 PM~12253019
> *Im going to get rid of my rear speakers and replace them with something different too.
> *


one of the most important mods you can make far as im concerned :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

removed all the steering components today and cleaned up the crossmember to get ready for the belly shrink :0 








cut this off too,shit was in the way of the shrink :biggrin: 








so fresh and so clean


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 08:23 PM~12256886
> *one of the most important mods you can make far as im concerned :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 09:39 AM~12262104
> *http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html
> *


 :thumbsdown: :loco:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 09:39 AM~12262104
> *http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html
> *


f'kn nasty :barf:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2008, 08:54 AM~12262171
> *f'kn nasty :barf:
> *


I CAN;T BELEIVE U WATCHED IT.....DID U WATCH THE WHOLE THING OR JUST THE GOOD PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 10:16 AM~12262273
> *I CAN;T BELEIVE U WATCHED IT.....DID U WATCH THE WHOLE THING OR JUST THE GOOD PARTS  :biggrin:
> *


I REALLY AND SERIOUSLY PUKED A LITTLE IN MY MOUTH


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

nice build....disgusting video lol


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

NOT MUCH GOING ON BUT I CUT THE OLD 6" BRIDGE OUT TO REPLACE WITH A 8" PIECE OF CHANNEL


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 28 2008, 07:58 AM~12280333
> *NOT MUCH GOING ON BUT I CUT THE OLD 6" BRIDGE OUT TO REPLACE WITH A 8" PIECE OF CHANNEL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 28 2008, 07:58 AM~12280333
> *NOT MUCH GOING ON BUT I CUT THE OLD 6" BRIDGE OUT TO REPLACE WITH A 8" PIECE OF CHANNEL
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :biggrin: i need to pull the body off my blue cutty wrap it and powder coat it and slide it under the monte now


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 08:16 PM~12247331
> *made it to fit 6-6.5" speakers ,but im trying to work it out to fit 4-6x9s ,we will have to see what happens cylinders make it very difficult
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: look badass


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 29 2008, 07:51 PM~12289742
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Nov 29 2008, 10:36 PM~12290645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you,shits been slow going due to the snow and the holidays.......it should pick back up real soon :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 30 2008, 07:31 PM~12296321
> *if only it was that easy
> 
> thank you,shits been slow going due to the snow and the holidays.......it should pick back up real soon :biggrin:
> *



i feel u dere


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 28 2008, 09:58 AM~12280333
> *NOT MUCH GOING ON BUT I CUT THE OLD 6" BRIDGE OUT TO REPLACE WITH A 8" PIECE OF CHANNEL
> 
> 
> ...


The bridge doesnt go there retard :uh: 

























































:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 06:41 AM~12300165
> *The bridge doesnt go there retard :uh:
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:   :wave:
> *


 :scrutinize: i dunno man 













































:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 11:43 AM~12300877
> *:scrutinize: i dunno man
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just thought I would tell you before you welded it  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 01:19 PM~12301414
> *:biggrin: just thought I would tell you before you welded it    :biggrin:
> *


good thing cuz i was fixin to use jb weld and we know that shiet dont come loose ever


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 08:46 PM~12305334
> *good thing cuz i was fixin to use jb weld and we know that shiet dont come loose ever
> *


I wouldnt know :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2008, 10:41 AM~12310697
> *I wouldnt know :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats poppin bro


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

looked thru the whole topic, lookin good bro


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 10:56 AM~12310776
> *:biggrin: whats poppin bro
> *


My collar :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2008, 11:06 AM~12322286
> *My collar :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ooooh thats gangsta :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:21 AM~12322398
> *ooooh thats gangsta :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


I know...... I'll teach you homie, but first practice your ebonics.... aight (1st word) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2008, 11:29 AM~12322447
> *I know...... I'll teach you homie, but first practice your ebonics.... aight (1st word) :biggrin:
> *


allrighty :cheesy: like that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:38 AM~12322502
> *allrighty  :cheesy:  like that
> *


:nosad: come on now say it with me.... a-i-g-h-t :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2008, 01:18 PM~12323183
> *:nosad: come on now say it with me....  a-i-g-h-t :yes:
> *


  i just cant be down,my whiteness is to strong


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wutup my cracka? Hows it going? Hows the whip coming along?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 3 2008, 02:47 PM~12323830
> * i just cant be down,my whiteness is to strong
> *


be patient young white devil, rome wasnt built in 1 night  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@Dec 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12316438
> *looked thru the whole topic, lookin good bro
> *


thanx for taking the time,i hope you enjoyed it :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 4 2008, 12:28 AM~12329848
> *Wutup my cracka? Hows it going? Hows the whip coming along?
> *


whats good with you maaando,i been chippin away at this car but this 20-30 degree weather gets to ya pretty quickly.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 12:59 PM~12333674
> *be patient young white devil, rome wasnt built in 1 night   :biggrin:
> *


sweeeeet so theres still a chance i could be one day possibly gangsta?! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

started this but i need to pick up some sheetmetal this week,its my first template so ill remake it a couple times till im happy with the fit,also debating on deleting the wipers too......it would reallllly clean the firewall up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I bet that nasty black shit was fun to take off


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 4 2008, 07:30 PM~12338492
> *started this but i need to pick up some sheetmetal this week,its my first template so ill remake it a couple times till im happy with the fit,also debating on deleting the wipers too......it would reallllly clean the firewall up
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: damn putting in work!! :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 4 2008, 10:22 PM~12339024
> *I bet that nasty black shit was fun to take off
> *


 i was actually really surprised how easily it came off,a few razor blades and a scrapper....5 minutes


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 4 2008, 10:26 PM~12339063
> *:uh: damn putting in work!! :thumbsup: looks good
> *


:no: im just pretending :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

your deleting the heater and you live where it snows....... :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good. I hate to delete the heater/AC in mine as well (since I live in MN) but man it cleans up the engine compartment in a major way! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2008, 12:21 PM~12343673
> *your deleting the heater and you live where it snows....... :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


oh yeah cuz ill be driving it in the snow so often :uh: 




























easy fix,if i decide i can run a small electrical heater from the rear of a van and tie it into the ducting


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 5 2008, 01:05 PM~12344094
> *Looking good. I hate to delete the heater/AC in mine as well (since I live in MN) but man it cleans up the engine compartment in a major way!  :biggrin:
> *


reffer to my last post


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wut it do?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

its 14 degrees outside and i cant do shit!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2008, 09:37 PM~12362933
> *its 14 degrees outside and i cant do shit!
> *



:yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2008, 05:06 PM~12347647
> *reffer to my last post
> *


That is not a bad idea.....mine will actually only be a "summer driver" so I won't need anything to replace what I rip out. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2008, 07:37 PM~12362933
> *its 14 degrees outside and i cant do shit!
> *


Oh come on...it was only 8 this weekend here in MN and we still put in work! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 8 2008, 10:24 AM~12366594
> *That is not a bad idea.....mine will actually only be a "summer driver" so I won't need anything to replace what I rip out.  :biggrin: *


I DONT PLAN ON DRIVING IN THE COLD EITHER BUT IT WAS JUST AN IDEA


> *Oh come on...it was only 8 this weekend here in MN and we still put in work!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


IN A SHOP WITH HEAT RIGHT?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

It's freezing over here too..it's 78 out.. :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Dec 8 2008, 11:15 AM~12366822
> *It's freezing over here too..it's 78 out.. :biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12362933
> *its 14 degrees outside and i cant do shit!
> *


 nig rig that bullshit electric heater you were talkin about :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





















































:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12367606
> *nig rig that bullshit electric heater you were talkin about :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Less talk, more pics   
Seriously though, the cutty is looking good bro now finish it!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 AM~12366769
> *I DONT PLAN ON DRIVING IN THE COLD EITHER BUT IT WAS JUST AN IDEA
> 
> IN A SHOP WITH HEAT RIGHT?
> *


I hear ya......that is why I have to debate on deleting the windshield wipers too....Won't be driven in inclimate weather...but never know! :biggrin: 

We do our work in a pull barn with a wood burner! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 9 2008, 09:27 AM~12377012
> *I hear ya......that is why I have to debate on deleting the windshield wipers too....Won't be driven in inclimate weather...but never know!  :biggrin:
> 
> We do our work in a pull barn with a wood burner!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah ive decided to keep my wipers and rebuild the deck for the pass side so it still looks stockish........a pole barn? you lucky fucker


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 07:43 AM~12377297
> *yeah ive decided to keep my wipers and rebuild the deck for the pass side so it still looks stockish........a pole barn? you lucky fucker
> *


Actually a buddy of mine rebuilt that side of the firewall by cutting it out of a donor car....not a bad idea...I may go that route. 

Yeah it is my buddies shed where we are doing all our work on a couple cars...nice and spacious...but takes a while to heat up with the wood burner...but no complaints! Better than my garage with no heat for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yes exactly!.....i like that its tied into the fender mount like the otherside is
did you make that out of 2 pieces i really wanted to try and do a singe piece 



thanx for posting the pics :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 9 2008, 11:24 AM~12377526
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 9 2008, 11:24 AM~12377531
> *Actually a buddy of mine rebuilt that side of the firewall by cutting it out of a donor car....not a bad idea...I may go that route.
> 
> Yeah it is my buddies shed where we are doing all our work on a couple cars...nice and spacious...but takes a while to heat up with the wood burner...but no complaints! Better than my garage with no heat for sure!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah my garage heats up real quick with the salamander but it dont hold the heat for shit,i go threw kerosene like crazy and the shit stinks and makes me dIzZy :biggrin: ........sometimes i be freezing my caucasion ney-ney's off!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 11:41 AM~12377661
> *yes exactly!.....i like that its tied into the fender mount like the otherside is
> did you make that out of 2 pieces i really wanted to try and do a singe piece
> thanx for posting the pics :biggrin:
> *


It is made out of 2 pieces, but you should be able to make it out of 1 piece then put the seal lip on it. I did the tray and then looked at the fender mount and didn't like it so I added the other piece.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Dec 8 2008, 04:40 PM~12369318
> *:wave:
> *


so you been busy on your shit huh? :0 cant wait to see them pics :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 PM~12370183
> *Less talk, more pics
> Seriously though, the cutty is looking good bro now finish it!!!!!!
> *


your right, i been really slackin ,money gets tight this time of year for me  
but ill get it done reall soon,you watch


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 02:48 PM~12379434
> *your right, i been really slackin ,money gets tight this time of year for me
> but ill get it done reall soon,you watch
> *



Nobody is a bigger slacker than me. I am good at teasing people with lots of progress then none again for 6 months. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 9 2008, 12:50 PM~12378333
> *It is made out of 2 pieces, but you should be able to make it out of 1 piece then put the seal lip on it.  I did the tray and then looked at the fender mount and didn't like it so I added the other piece.
> 
> 
> ...


your awfully helpful today! :scrutinize: :biggrin: 
looks like some nice fabrication ,hope mine comes out that clean


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 9 2008, 02:52 PM~12379474
> *Nobody is a bigger slacker than me.  I am good at teasing people with lots of progress then none again for 6 months.  :biggrin:
> *


yea differance is when you slack you come back with a new house plus progress on the ride


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

ttt uffin:--- some custom made grills


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you split the belly yet? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 9 2008, 11:59 PM~12384818
> *ttt uffin:--- some custom made grills
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 10 2008, 09:29 AM~12387465
> *Did you split the belly yet?  :cheesy:
> *


gotta pick up some metal tomorrow to brace the frame and i believe i can do it pretty easily now that i think i got all the info needed,im gonna draw it up on paint and send you a pic for the OK.if thats cool?! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:01 PM~12388684
> *gotta pick up some metal tomorrow to brace the frame and i believe i can do it pretty easily now that i think i got all the info needed,im gonna draw it up on paint and send you a pic for the OK.if thats cool?! :cheesy:
> *


Works for me, but I also have step by step pics. :biggrin: I might feel nice enough to send you. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 10 2008, 03:22 PM~12389928
> *Works for me, but I also have step by step pics.  :biggrin:  I might feel nice enough to send you.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 i would love to see them pics,send them my way if you dont mind bro.
ill be reel hush hush with them too  





































im truely shocked :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 9 2008, 10:59 PM~12384818
> *ttt uffin:--- some custom made grills
> 
> 
> ...



i like dat :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 10 2008, 03:55 PM~12390180
> *:0 i would love to see them pics,send them my way if you dont mind bro.
> ill be reel hush hush with them too
> im truely shocked :biggrin:
> *


No........now your shocked.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 11 2008, 05:48 PM~12402147
> *No........now your shocked.
> *


you aint fuckin kidding i didnt think youd actually do it :0 











































thanx sooooo much for for finally hooking it up timmy ,p/m comming your way shortly :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2008, 10:28 PM~12404857
> *you aint fuckin kidding i didnt think youd actually do it :0
> thanx sooooo much for for finally hooking it up timmy ,p/m comming your way shortly :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i added some gas shocks for the trunk lid cause i had to remove the tortion springs for cyl and speaker clearances,i think it worked out pretty 
well


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good shit ******!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im going to make a custom lower mount so i can raise it up a inch or so higher ....i just tack welded the brackets that came off the hood of a regal for now .it worked fine but i want a little more travel out of the trunk lid


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:00 PM~12423131
> *Good shit ******!!! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: whats happenin bro :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12423047
> *i added some gas shocks for the trunk lid cause i had to remove the tortion springs for cyl and speaker clearances,i think it worked out pretty
> well
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 13 2008, 10:02 PM~12423141
> *:cheesy: whats happenin bro :biggrin:
> *


Nothing man.... just havin a couple of brewskies and lookin at livin the low life. Vida is a fina ass broad! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:14 PM~12423230
> *Nothing man.... just havin a couple of brewskies and lookin at livin the low life. Vida is a fina ass broad! :biggrin:
> *


 thats what im watching too,its like a marthon or something an im chillin > :420: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 13 2008, 09:08 PM~12423192
> *Nice
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

COMMING OUT REALLY NICE, I NEEDA MAKE ME SOME WALLS FOR MY TRUNK THAT WAY YOU CANT SEE THE COOKIE MONSTER HOLES FOR THE CYLINDERS THAT THEY MADE FOR ME HAHAHA FUCK IT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Dec 13 2008, 10:08 PM~12423192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: you guys making fun of my ride just cause yall ballllin and i aint  































whats up fellas,glad to see ya checkin ot the topic still even though i aint doin shit :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 14 2008, 12:23 PM~12426176
> *looking good homie :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro,i sent you a p/m with that info


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Dec 14 2008, 01:04 PM~12426379
> *COMMING OUT REALLY NICE, I NEEDA MAKE ME SOME WALLS FOR MY TRUNK THAT WAY YOU CANT SEE THE COOKIE MONSTER HOLES FOR THE CYLINDERS THAT THEY MADE FOR ME HAHAHA FUCK IT
> *


haha cookie monster holes :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

what up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris+Dec 14 2008, 03:03 PM~12427096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: whats happinin mando


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 17 2008, 08:02 PM~12458161
> *:wave:
> :biggrin: whats happinin mando
> *


Same ol shit man. Got an ultrasound appointment tomorrow to see the boys. Cant wait to see my boys. Wassup with you?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks good BossMan :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlito77_@Dec 19 2008, 06:18 PM~12477563
> *Looks good BossMan :thumbsup:
> *


THANX CARLITO :biggrin: 




































IVE BEEN DOING STUFF JUST NOT TAKING PICS ,I SUCK!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how cme this ride aint painted yet??? Whats your excuse, betcha cant beat mine (no ****) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 11:19 PM~12485740
> *how cme this ride aint painted yet??? Whats your excuse, betcha cant beat mine (no ****) :0 :biggrin:
> *


ITS 13 DEGREES OUTSIDE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 11:48 PM~12485913
> *ITS 13 DEGREES OUTSIDE
> *


well mother nature delays hold up where i work at, so i guess i'll let you slide :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

so far so good


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Split that belly mofo!!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 23 2008, 01:21 PM~12507233
> *Split that belly mofo!!!
> *


Wassup honky? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 23 2008, 09:22 PM~12510813
> *Wassup honky? :biggrin:
> *


RACIAL BASTARD! :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 23 2008, 01:21 PM~12507233
> *Split that belly mofo!!!
> *


I WILL AND WITH CONFIDENCE :biggrin:






































BUT ITS GONNA BE AFTER CHRISTMAS,MONEYS A LITTLE TIGHT AND I STILL NEED STEEL,ITS 340 A SHEET FOR 1/4


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

a bro thanks for the heads up on wrappin the lowers..i ended gettn them done..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Dec 24 2008, 02:10 AM~12513549
> *a bro thanks for the heads up on wrappin the lowers..i ended gettn them done..
> *


no problem bro,i would hate to see you get the lowers chromed and then have them coils bust threw


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 23 2008, 09:22 PM~12510813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fell you on that. But why would you need 1/4"? That shit will be just fine with 3/16". When you do 1/4" it statrs running into being to close to the center link.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 24 2008, 10:55 AM~12515575
> *:wave:
> 
> I fell you on that.  But why would you need 1/4"?  That shit will be just fine with 3/16".  When you do 1/4" it statrs running into being to close to the center link.
> *


well i was thinking of the frame rails under the door....so 3/16 will be good enough to close up the frame under the doors and to plate the belly after the split?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 24 2008, 11:24 AM~12515729
> *well i was thinking of the frame rails under the door....so 3/16 will be good enough to close up the frame under the doors and to plate the belly after the split?
> *


For sure, Only heavy steel you need is from the axle back to give it that extra  I have done it every which way and 3/16" is easier to work with and plenty strong. My frame now is all 3/16".


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3/16 it is then... :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 24 2008, 05:52 PM~12518540
> *3/16 it is then... :thumbsup:
> *


i plan on bashing my rear bumper so ill do 1/4 on the inner and outer rear arches all the way back to the bumper and do the top and bottom in 3/16 along with the rest of the frame .ill also use 1/4 on my spring pockets and the bottom and top of the crossmember cuz ive had a couple cars fail in them spots so i wanna be sure i dont have that problem again


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 24 2008, 12:47 PM~12516318
> *For sure,  Only heavy steel you need is from the axle back to give it that extra   I have done it every which way and 3/16" is easier to work with and plenty strong.  My frame now is all 3/16".
> *


i appreciate all the help timmy :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 24 2008, 10:29 PM~12520648
> *i appreciate all the help timmy  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MERRY XMAS BRO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 25 2008, 07:31 PM~12525842
> *MERRY XMAS BRO
> *


thanx duval,it was a good time


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 27 2008, 09:24 AM~12535842
> *thanx duval,it was a good time
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2008, 01:40 PM~12536505
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


  i didnt think anyone would call my bluff :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i only bump the topic when there is progress :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 27 2008, 08:43 PM~12538718
> * i didnt think anyone would call my bluff :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88+Dec 29 2008, 01:39 PM~12550944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

still too cold to work up there?????


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81_Monte_Pimpin, *NY-BOSSMAN*


:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 29 2008, 08:26 PM~12553716
> *still too cold to work up there?????
> *


it was in the forties today,i got a few hours in........but no pics  :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Is that car done yet :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 29 2008, 11:55 PM~12555558
> *Is that car done yet  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 29 2008, 11:14 PM~12555079
> *it was in the forties today,i got a few hours in........but no pics    :biggrin:
> *


well then we know what that means :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2008, 11:43 AM~12559266
> *well then we know what that means :0  :0
> *


ILL TRY AND GET SOME PICS TODAY,NO PROMISES THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 30 2008, 12:05 PM~12559391
> *ILL TRY AND GET SOME PICS TODAY,NO PROMISES THOUGH :biggrin:
> *



You suck


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 30 2008, 02:29 PM~12560350
> *You suck peter
> *


You got that right :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

what up homie how you been


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 30 2008, 02:29 PM~12560350
> *You suck
> *


DAMN,
KENTUCKIANS ARE NOT VERY NICE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

YESTERDAY 








TODAY


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE...SNOW SUCKS :angry:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 10:44 PM~12573693
> *YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Homie... :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 08:44 PM~12573693
> *YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks. did you build a snow man or do snow angels?? :dunno: :angel:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 1 2009, 10:35 AM~12576189
> *that sucks. did you build a snow man or do snow angels?? :dunno:  :angel:
> *


 :nosad: all work no play,wifey made me go shovel driveways for grocery money :biggrin: 








passed the time by throwing snow on my son(more retaliation)he got me good! 







:happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Jan 1 2009, 12:58 AM~12574599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was a little disapointed cuz i had some plans


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2009, 10:25 AM~12576407
> *:nosad: all work no play,wifey made me go shovel driveways for grocery money :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2009, 08:25 AM~12576407
> *:nosad: all work no play,wifey made me go shovel driveways for grocery money :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE.. :biggrin: 

LOOKS LIKE U WERE HAVING FUN WITH YOUR SON IN THE SNOW..I HAVE TO DRIVE 4HRS AWAY TO DO THAT..HOPE I CAN SHOW MY SONS SOME SNOW IN FEBUARY..
HOW MUCH SNOW DROPPED THATS ALOT IN ONE DAY..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 2 2009, 01:34 PM~12584030
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE.. :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKS LIKE U WERE HAVING FUN WITH YOUR SON IN THE SNOW..I HAVE TO DRIVE 4HRS AWAY TO DO THAT..HOPE I CAN SHOW MY SONS SOME SNOW IN FEBUARY..
> ...


he's always a blast to have around!!!i think it was around 14" total


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 02:48 PM~12584561
> *he's always a blast to have around!!!i think it was around 14" of cock in my mouf
> *


:barf: :barf: ........ :wave: pics up loaded their ny cockman :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

:biggrin: nice cutty homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 12:01 PM~12592439
> *:barf: :barf: ........ :wave: pics up loaded their ny cockman :0  :0  :0  :0 :wave: :biggrin:
> *


ask your wife for them pics, they should still be on here phone


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 03:28 PM~12594071
> *ask your wife for them pics, they should still be on here phone
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 05:28 PM~12594071
> *ask your wife for them pics, they should still be on here phone
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 11:02 PM~12596524
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn i hate snow..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x2 bossman can have all that snow :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2009, 10:40 AM~12600311
> *x2 bossman can have all that snow :yes:
> *


i actually like it,i wish the winter was shorter but i love the snow, then again my car would be painted and frame wrapped by now if it was still warm out


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 09:14 AM~12600415
> *i actually like it,i wish the winter was shorter but i love the snow, then again my car would be painted and frame wrapped by now if it was still warm out
> *



i would be workin on my car if it wasnt so damn cold im doing all the work outside but fuck it put all the warm shit on an get to work


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 4 2009, 01:32 PM~12600936
> *i would be workin on my car if it wasnt so damn cold im doing all the work outside but fuck it put all the warm shit on an get to work
> *


i work on the days that its 35 degrees and up ......last night was 9 degrees without wind chill factor thats just to damn cold!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

U aint got no heat in that garage..whats a matter with u :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 4 2009, 07:52 PM~12603737
> *U aint got no heat in that garage..whats a matter with u :biggrin:
> *


got heat just the fumes get me sooooo high,and it costs me alot for kerosene


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 11:14 AM~12600415
> *i actually like it,i wish the winter was shorter but i love the snow, then again my car would be painted and frame wrapped by now if it was still warm out
> *


yeah yeah yeah excuses are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 10:39 AM~12620353
> *yeah yeah yeah excuses are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink :biggrin:
> *


your just hating cuz even with my excuses ill be done with my ride before you :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Alot of talk and no progress in this topic :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 03:11 PM~12602004
> *i work on the days that its 35 degrees and up ......last night was 9 degrees without wind chill factor thats just to damn cold!
> *



yeah same here 35 and up ill be outside, but its been really windy where i live lately, so its been like 4 with the wind lol...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 07:05 PM~12603849
> *got heat just the fumes get me sooooo high,and it costs me alot for kerosene
> 
> 
> ...



that reddy heater will run on just about anything, but i think kerosene is the least of the worst fumes... i tried diesel and it blew smoke for a bit...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 11:44 AM~12620685
> *Alot of talk and no progress in this topic  :uh:
> *


sounds about right :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 09:57 AM~12620768
> *sounds about right :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

on some real shit theres been progress but im having camera problems. 

































i swear! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

lookin good homie lookin good


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 6 2009, 10:15 AM~12620892
> *lookin good homie lookin good
> *


You are talking about the car right? :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 10:06 AM~12620825
> *on some real shit theres been progress but im having camera problems.
> i swear! :biggrin:
> *


Seems like alot of people always have "problems" with there cameras around holiday times :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 10:17 AM~12620905
> *You are talking about the car right? :scrutinize:
> *


well i sure as hell aintr talkin bout another man man lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 12:18 PM~12620917
> *Seems like alot of people always have "problems" with there cameras around holiday times :cheesy:
> *


them bitches get wore the fuk out :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

nice work , looks like the snow/weather is fuking with you. i have the same problem. keep up the good work


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1978mc (Jan 10, 2009)

clean ride bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 6 2009, 01:17 PM~12621273
> *nice work , looks like the snow/weather is fuking with you. i have the same problem. keep up the good work
> 
> *


thanx bro,your build topics is kicking ass,but my shit is slowgoing due to the snow and funds been a little tight too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Jan 6 2009, 01:17 PM~12621273
> *nice work , looks like the snow/weather is fuking with you. i have the same problem. keep up the good work
> 
> *


no bubba is fucking him, the snow just numbs his asshole :barf: :barf: :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 6 2009, 02:07 PM~12621633
> *
> *


thanx for the bump mando :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Jan 9 2009, 11:25 PM~12657505
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


i got your message, ima give you a call shortly,thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1978mc_@Jan 10 2009, 12:39 AM~12658411
> *clean ride bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

damn nikkah, you still typing, use the "+Quote" button you skank post whore :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 08:26 AM~12661062
> *no bubba is fucking him, the snow just numbs his asshole :barf: :barf: :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:26 AM~12661062
> *no bubba is fucking him, the snow just numbs his asshole :barf: :barf: :0  :0
> *


you just mad cuz your butthole is so worn that when you fart the shit sounds like........FOOOOOOOOF! :around:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:36 AM~12661095
> *you just mad cuz your butthole is so worn that when you fart the shit sounds like........FOOOOOOOOF!  :around:
> *


I drop big turds, what can I say :happysad: I got to keep the plunger handy everytime I flush


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 10:33 AM~12661083
> *:0
> *


ill give him an A for effort ,he tries so hard,he just cant get it right........i feel bad for the little bugger


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:38 AM~12661106
> *I ride big cocks, what can I say :happysad: I got to keep replacing the plunger handle everytime I put it in my but cuz its stinky!
> *


wtf


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:38 AM~12661107
> *ill give him an A for effort ,he tries so hard,he just cant get it right........i feel bad for the little bugger
> *


 :nono: :nono: Im so far from breaking a sweat their little buddy  :biggrin: 


And I dont think "bugger" is the correct spelling of that word :twak: I hope you dont build cars like you spell :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:41 AM~12661115
> *wtf
> *


thats a big X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hunt and peck........hunt and peck :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you should take a typing class cause your too slow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hunt and peck X99999999999999999999


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:49 AM~12661145
> *hunt and peck X99999999999999999999
> *


huh?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:49 AM~12661146
> *:uh:
> *


thats what Im screaming


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:50 AM~12661147
> *huh?
> *


thats what they call your typing style


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:49 AM~12661146
> *:uh:
> *


i know right?!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:51 AM~12661154
> *thats what they call your typing style
> *


what style is that?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:51 AM~12661156
> *i  know right?!
> *


go fly a kite


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:53 AM~12661160
> *go fly a kite
> *


its to cold


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

You put in work in that fuckin car of yours yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:54 AM~12661162
> *You put in work in that fuckin car of yours yet?
> *


of course .....almost daily :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:52 AM~12661159
> *what style is that?
> *


 :uh: Hunt and Peck, its cause you type slow, you know, you type with one finger :uh: Go drink your coffee homie and then come back when your operating better :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:54 AM~12661162
> *You put in work in that fuckin car of yours yet?
> *


I think you already know :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:55 AM~12661165
> *:uh: Hunt and Peck, its cause you type slow, you know, you type with one finger :uh: Go drink your coffee homie and then come back when your operating better :0  :biggrin:
> *


shit,i dont type like that....im on another forum and im smokin with wifey watching the new monk.......im drinking coffee toooo :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:54 AM~12661164
> *of course I suck cock .....almost daily :cheesy:
> *


:barf: please no pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12661171
> *shit,i dont type like that....im on another forum and im smokin with wifey watching the new monk.......im drinking coffee toooo :biggrin:
> *


:420: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12661172
> *:barf: please no pics
> *


ill post them up in your topic


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12661171
> *shit,i dont type like that....im on another forum and im smokin with wifey watching the new monk.......im drinking coffee toooo :biggrin:
> *


This ***** got an early ass start today!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:58 AM~12661176
> *ill post them up in your topic
> *


If you post them I'm going to see about the mods banning you  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:58 AM~12661180
> *This ***** got an early ass start today!
> *


nah, hes been smoking poles since last night :barf:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 11:01 AM~12661189
> *nah, hes been smoking poles since last night :barf:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

well i dont have pics but i got the core support off and cleaned up,welded a couple patch panels on my pass side door but still need to grind it smooth and do a little filler,bodyworked the fenders ,also primered and blocked them.i also removed the window trim and pulled the rag off and primered it, i had to fill the roof seems with reinforced body filler and a thin coat of metal glaze,im gonna block out the roof today. im gonna eventually get my homie brett to work with me on some patterns an have him install a 42" moonroof


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:58 AM~12661180
> *This ***** got an early ass start today!
> *


haha ,its my daily routine since i was 15, im 32 now :biggrin: ....im down to like 3-4 blunts a day,which im actualluy proud of :happysad: i was smoking waaaaaaaaay to much for way to long,you guys wouldnt beleive me if i told ya.....its crazy what kids and the family life do for ya!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 11:01 AM~12661189
> *nah, my wife been smoking his pole since last night   :barf:
> *


i left a little something on the night stand for ya kaka,maybe put it toward the car?! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 09:13 AM~12661216
> *well i dont have pics but i got the core support off and cleaned up,welded a couple patch panels on my pass side door but still need to grind it smooth and do a little filler,bodyworked the fenders ,also primered and blocked them.i also removed the window trim and pulled the rag off and primered it, i had to fill the roof seems with reinforced body filler and a thin coat of metal glaze,im gonna block out the roof today. im gonna eventually get my homie brett to work with me on some patterns an have him install a 42" moonroof
> *


 :nono: you know the rules.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 11:21 AM~12661254
> *i left a little something on the night stand for ya kaka,maybe put it toward the car?! :biggrin:
> *


good recovery :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 10 2009, 11:59 AM~12661402
> *:nono: you know the rules.
> *


got that right


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the charger for my camera is fucked so it keeps turning off before i can snap pics but if i leave it for a day or 2 and come back it turns on for a few mins pulled some random pics off it but their old and not up to date with the project 

crusty and its only been in ny for 2 years and seen 1 winter,shit cleaned up pretty good,ill coat most of it with bedliner and then paint the really visible parts nice and shiney black
























gotta pull the motor soon to smooth and paint the firewall also gonna do a quick strapping of the frame just incase my other frame aint wrapped and modded by summer. 
i need my car out this summer!








had to replumb my rear pumps cuz the dumps where hitting
the trunk lid and this is what i came up with,just gotta replace the 2 mismatch fittings on the ends
















ahhhhh not more snow!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 10 2009, 11:59 AM~12661402
> *:nono: you know the rules.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 12:10 PM~12661460
> *good recovery  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: you know im just fuckin with you,bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 12:36 PM~12661622
> *this is some kids infront of my house it kinda reminded me of me,skateboarding in the snow,prolly looked like a stalker taking the pic threw the blinds :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


pedo :barf:



check out this


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 01:27 PM~12661919
> *pedo :barf:
> check out this
> 
> ...


i want my shit shiney black,my homie offered me his chrome support but i just wasnt feeling it.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup *********? :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

FINALLY WE GET SOME PINCHE PICS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

removed all the trim and clips and then pulled the vinyl off,








scrapped all that foam and adhesive with straight edge razor and sanded trhe rest with 80g on a da
















had to fix the header,it had a 2" chunk missing,i jb welded :biggrin: a piece of plastic in there,that shit is hard as fuck ill fill it with duraglass then metal glaze..








used a dremel and ground out the cracks and filled them with jb weld :biggrin: 








ill post more pics later my camera keeps turning off


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU SHOULD HAVE USED MIGHTY PUDDY, DONT YOU KNOW THAT THE JB WELD SHIT IS PATTENED BY KAKALAC :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 08:54 AM~12668675
> *removed all the trim and clips and then pulled the vinyl off,
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: pimpin' pimpin' looks good


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 08:54 AM~12668675
> *removed all the trim and clips and then pulled the vinyl off,
> 
> 
> ...


you putting the top back on after paint or no?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2009, 10:24 AM~12668602
> *Wassup *********? :wave:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :dunno: 


































:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 11:00 AM~12668684
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE USED MIGHTY PUDDY, DONT YOU KNOW THAT THE JB WELD SHIT IS PATTENED BY KAKALAC :0 :biggrin:
> *


i had his permission to use it :biggrin: .............dont think i could break it off to try something else without causing more damage.........so whats this mighty putty you talking bout?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 11 2009, 11:04 AM~12668697
> *you putting the top back on after paint or no?
> *


leaving it off and gonna delete the roof trims then pattern the shit out of it


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:18 AM~12668737
> *leaving it off and gonna delete the roof trims then pattern the shit out of it
> *


 :biggrin: thats what i'm trying to tell mt little bro to do with his new landau.check it out it's in my sig..vinyl tops :thumbsdown: patterns :rubnipples:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 11 2009, 09:22 AM~12668751
> *:biggrin: thats what i'm trying to tell mt little bro to do with his new landau.check it out it's in my sig..vinyl tops :thumbsdown:  patterns :rubnipples:*


shit it didn't work... they need to make a new smiley


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:15 AM~12668726
> *i had his permission to use it :biggrin: .............dont think i could break it off to try something else without causing more damage.........so whats this mighty putty you talking bout?
> *


OK AS LONG AS HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION  AND THE MIGHTY PUTTY, ITS SOME SHIT THAT THE DUDE BILLY MAZE I THINK HIS NAME CAME OUT WITH THE SAME FUCKER THAT HAS THE OXY CLEAN AND WHATEVER ELSE THAT ASSHOLE HAS OUT  

POINT BEING, SUPPOSE TO BE SOME REALLY GOOD SHIT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 09:23 AM~12668762
> *OK AS LONG AS HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION    AND THE MIGHTY PUTTY, ITS SOME SHIT THAT THE DUDE BILLY MAZE I THINK HIS NAME CAME OUT WITH THE SAME FUCKER THAT HAS THE OXY CLEAN AND WHATEVER ELSE THAT ASSHOLE HAS OUT
> 
> POINT BEING, SUPPOSE TO BE SOME REALLY GOOD SHIT
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: i seen that shit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 11 2009, 11:22 AM~12668751
> *:biggrin: thats what i'm trying to tell mt little bro to do with his new landau.check it out it's in my sig..vinyl tops :thumbsdown:  patterns :rubnipples:
> *


 :thumbsup: i been feinin to do some patterns,ill check his ride out right now :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 11 2009, 11:23 AM~12668759
> *shit it didn't work... they need to make a new smiley
> *


i need no smiley i have a good imagination :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 11:23 AM~12668762
> *OK AS LONG AS HE GAVE YOU PERMISSION    AND THE MIGHTY PUTTY, ITS SOME SHIT THAT THE DUDE BILLY MAZE I THINK HIS NAME CAME OUT WITH THE SAME FUCKER THAT HAS THE OXY CLEAN AND WHATEVER ELSE THAT ASSHOLE HAS OUT
> 
> POINT BEING, SUPPOSE TO BE SOME REALLY GOOD SHIT
> *


he did just dont ask him :0 ......................infomercial shopping ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:37 AM~12668810
> *i need no smiley i have a good imagination  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what did you see? :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:40 AM~12668822
> *he did just dont ask him :0 ......................infomercial shopping ass ***** :biggrin:
> *


 :0 AND LETS JUST SAY I GOTS LOTS OF TIME ON MY HABDS NUKKA :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 11 2009, 12:05 PM~12668902
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what did you see? :cheesy:
> *


i dont really wanna tell  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 PM~12668910
> *:0    AND LETS JUST SAY I GOTS LOTS OF TIME ON MY HABDS NUKKA :biggrin:
> *


me and you both! :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 04:34 PM~12671393
> *me and you both! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:08 AM~12668585
> *i want my shit shiney black,my homie offered me his chrome support but i just wasnt feeling it.
> *


you turned down chrome....................... :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 11:00 AM~12668684
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE USED MIGHTY PUDDY, DONT YOU KNOW THAT THE JB WELD SHIT IS PATTENED BY KAKALAC :0 :biggrin:
> *


since 1964 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 12:07 PM~12668910
> *:0    AND LETS JUST SAY I GOTS LOTS OF TIME ON MY HABDS NUKKA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 11 2009, 04:32 PM~12671377
> *i dont really wanna tell   :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 08:37 AM~12677721
> *you turned down chrome....................... :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :biggrin: refer to my signature


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 12 2009, 09:07 AM~12677771
> *:barf:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:43 AM~12677826
> *:biggrin: refer to my signature
> *


10-4 good buddy :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Where are those progress pics????? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 09:51 AM~12677845
> *Where are those progress pics?????  :biggrin:
> *


my charger or my battery is fucked on my camera, should have replacements here today or tommorow......i got the filled and primed but i havent blocked it yet,but luckily the shit is pretty straight....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> removed all the trim and clips and then pulled the vinyl off,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> the charger for my camera is fucked so it keeps turning off before i can snap pics but if i leave it for a day or 2 and come back it turns on for a few mins pulled some random pics off it but their old and not up to date with the project
> 
> crusty and its only been in ny for 2 years and seen 1 winter,shit cleaned up pretty good,ill coat most of it with bedliner and then paint the really visible parts nice and shiney black
> 
> ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is looking good. Not to bad of rust for NY winters....much the same issues here in MN.....gotta look south for a descent car to start wtih!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 11:09 AM~12678221
> *Progress is looking good. Not to bad of rust for NY winters....much the same issues here in MN.....gotta look south for a descent car to start wtih!
> *


thanx homie....its only been here 2 years,sat in my brothers driveway for 6 months and then in my garage 6 months and kid i got it from drove threw 1 winter  ....its origonally froma virginia and spent a few years in florida i got the complete log and mainanance records from day 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:17 AM~12678284
> *thanx homie....its only been here 2 years,sat in my brothers driveway for 6 months and then in my garage 6 months and kid i got it from drove threw 1 winter  ....its origonally froma virginia and spent a few years in florida i got the complete log and mainanance records from day 1 :biggrin:
> *


Very nice. I picked mine up from Penn...but the woman I bought it from only brought it to Penn bc she lived there and was selling if for her parents. Only was in Penn for a couple months in the spring...otherwise originally from Alabama. When I picked it up only had 55,XXX miles. Car was all OG...OG purchase sheets and everything. Still has the OG undercoating on and everything! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:03 AM~12677889
> *my charger or my battery is fucked on my camera, should have replacements here today or tommorow......i got the filled and primed but i havent blocked it yet,but luckily the shit is pretty straight....
> *


if you havent blocked it yet, how do you know its straight? :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 
























































:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 11:17 AM~12678284
> *thanx homie....its only been here 2 years,sat in my brothers driveway for 6 months and then in my garage 6 months and kid i got it from drove threw 1 winter  ....its origonally froma virginia and spent a few years in florida i got the complete log and mainanance records from day 1 :biggrin:
> *


check under you carpet, cause mines from VA to and now it resides in FL hno: hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 01:42 PM~12679191
> *check under you carpet, cause mines from VA to and now it resides in FL hno: hno:
> *


FLOOR LOOK REAL GOOD,STILL SHINEY :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 01:40 PM~12679174
> *if you havent blocked it yet, how do you know its straight?  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


SAME WAY I KNOW I DIDNT SHIT MYSELF WHEN I FARTED,ITS KINDA LIKE I JUST KNOW ..............................AND IM ALMOST ALWAYS RITE!  :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Lookin good alot of work goin into this one


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 10:07 AM~12678570
> *Very nice. I picked mine up from Penn...but the woman I bought it from only brought it to Penn bc she lived there and was selling if for her parents. Only was in Penn for a couple months in the spring...otherwise originally from Alabama. When I picked it up only had 55,XXX miles. Car was all OG...OG purchase sheets and everything. Still has the OG undercoating on and everything!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice ride, you cant let ones like that get away from you


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 12 2009, 01:08 PM~12680435
> *:0 Nice ride, you cant let ones like that get away from you
> *


Thanks...its for sale if your interested. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 03:56 PM~12680334
> *SAME WAY I KNOW I DIDNT SHIT MYSELF WHEN I FARTED,ITS KINDA LIKE I JUST KNOW ..............................AND IM ALMOST ALWAYS RITE!    :biggrin:
> *


Im the same way I guess I have a bodymans eye :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 05:33 PM~12681071
> *Im the same way I guess I have a  eye for a mans body :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 12:07 PM~12678570
> *Very nice. I picked mine up from Penn...but the woman I bought it from only brought it to Penn bc she lived there and was selling if for her parents. Only was in Penn for a couple months in the spring...otherwise originally from Alabama. When I picked it up only had 55,XXX miles. Car was all OG...OG purchase sheets and everything. Still has the OG undercoating on and everything!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean car too,nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:21 PM~12683294
> *:biggrin:
> *


hell nah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2009, 04:36 AM~12689476
> *hell nah  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HOWDY


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

All that damn snow. You need to build your car in a warmer climate then take it back home. j/k :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:45 AM~12690175
> *All that damn snow. You need to build your car in a warmer climate then take it back home. j/k :cheesy:
> *


i kinda like the challenge :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

man i love g-bodiez looks real good homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 13 2009, 12:23 PM~12690478
> *man i love g-bodiez looks real good homie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ,thanks looney,i should be able to get up some primer pics today and if i get some time today im gonna sneek out to do some more blocking on the roof and pillars


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:33 AM~12690554
> *:thumbsup: ,thanks looney,i should be able to get up some primer pics today and if i get some time today im gonna sneek out to do some more blocking on the roof and pillars
> *


yea man thats the problem with me when i start working on the ride therez always something to stop me, no tool, no supplies, no money, family time, and now my wife said well when you finish this one you can start another g-body you have four kidz to buil for lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: 


 
:barf: :barf:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 13 2009, 06:44 PM~12694895
> *:wow:
> *


GHEY















TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 13 2009, 01:24 PM~12691021
> *yea man thats the problem with me when i start working on the ride therez always something to stop me, no tool, no supplies, no money, family time, and now my wife said well when you finish this one you can start another g-body you have four kidz to buil for lol :biggrin:
> *


that has to be a good thing, I think the build is fun.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2009, 04:37 AM~12699775
> *that has to be a good thing, I think the build is fun.
> *


x37.5


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

no new pics ,so here are some of my last ride......i miss this bitch
































my fwd linc that i drove for a couple years as a daily,didnt have rims on it in the pic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 14 2009, 09:45 AM~12700054
> *x37.5
> *


 37.5?!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

how comes the progress? I know the joy of winter has put a slow on my progress.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2009, 09:47 AM~12700063
> *no new pics ,so here are some of my last ride......i miss this bitch
> 
> 
> ...


cant see the pics cause work doesnt allow myspace stuff


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 09:56 AM~12700103
> *how comes the progress? I know the joy of winter has put a slow on my progress.
> *


yeah its slow but steady.....ive been chipping away at the body mainly....its 4 degrees rite now


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2009, 10:03 AM~12700140
> *cant see the pics cause work doesnt allow myspace stuff
> *


sorry bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2009, 07:13 AM~12700170
> *yeah its slow but steady.....ive been chipping away at the body mainly....its 4 degrees rite now
> *



LMAO..I hear that. Today's high with wind chill is going to be -24 and the low is expected to be around -36 with wind chill.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 10:34 AM~12700282
> *LMAO..I hear that. Today's high with wind chill is going to be -24 and the low is expected to be around -36 with wind chill.
> *


well were at -1 degree not counting the windchill factor


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2009, 10:25 AM~12701459
> *well were at -1 degree not counting the windchill factor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ir really doesn't even matter...once it gets that low it burns your flesh to step outside! :biggrin: Just makes it that much easier to pass on going to work on the car unfortunately.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 14 2009, 01:37 PM~12701577
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ir really doesn't even matter...once it gets that low it burns your flesh to step outside!  :biggrin:  Just makes it that much easier to pass on going to work on the car unfortunately.
> *


thats for damn sure


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 AM~12700176
> *sorry bro
> *


I see says the blind man...................... I went a stole wifi :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2009, 02:19 PM~12701910
> *I see says the blind man...................... I went a stole wifi :biggrin:
> *


 thiefin'......oooooooo you gonna get in trouble :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 14 2009, 02:25 PM~12701977
> *thiefin'......oooooooo you gonna get in trouble :0  :biggrin:
> *


some lady called the cops on me once........ he couldn't do nothing, but like a couple days later she secured her internet :biggrin: so I just went looking for another hot spot :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 08:41 AM~12731108
> *some lady called the cops on me once........ he couldn't do nothing, but like a couple days later she secured her internet :biggrin:  so I just went looking for another hot spot :biggrin:
> *


ooh hell nah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2009, 01:28 PM~12732269
> *ooh hell nah :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I parked right in front of her house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

got my charger and battery for my camera but now my stupid memory card thing in the computer aint workin,wtf!.....i can atleast take pics now and ill get them up asap.........the top is blocked and needs a little work not much just couple dings,core support and both fenders are done,decided to rework a couple spots on the doors,that will get done after i finish the roof,i also prepped and primed the fillers but the urethane plastic is to flexible and the primer just cracked so i had to sand it alllll off,i used bulldog but i really should have added flex agent to the primer.......live and learn


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 01:31 PM~12732286
> *I parked right in front of her house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn,stalker style!!!! :0 






































sweet! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2009, 01:38 PM~12732326
> *got my charger and battery for my camera but now my stupid memory card thing in the computer aint workin,wtf!.....i can atleast take pics now and ill get them up asap.........the top is blocked and needs a little work not much just couple dings,core support and both fenders are done,decided to rework a couple spots on the doors,that will get done after i finish the roof,i also prepped and primed the fillers but the urethane plastic is to flexible and the primer just cracked so i had to sand it alllll off,i used bulldog but i really should have added flex agent to the primer.......live and learn
> *


I did that to mine, but mine are plastic or what ever it is.....anyways the primer shrunk on me, so now I have to sand it all back off. I used the bulldog too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

I uploaded a couple pics before it stopped working their not much but they are pics :happysad: 


i cleaned up the core support and treated it with rust-mort then i hit it with spray on bedliner, ill prep and paint the most visible parts when i get to the paint part
















had to take off the paint because of the adhesive residue.......


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2009, 02:48 PM~12732776
> *I uploaded a couple pics before it stopped working their not much but they are pics :happysad:
> i cleaned up the core support and treated it with rust-mort then i hit it with spray on bedliner, ill prep and paint the most visible parts when i get to the paint part
> 
> ...


I guess I got to steal some wifi again, i cant see the pics, you need a photobucket account :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 03:14 PM~12732949
> *I guess I got to steal some wifi again, i cant see the pics, you need a photobucket account :angry:
> *


haha,your not missing much bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2009, 03:26 PM~12733029
> *haha,your not missing much bro
> *


Oh I was about to go sit in someones yard :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 03:28 PM~12733042
> *Oh I was about to go sit in someones yard :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 01:28 PM~12733042
> *Oh I was about to go sit in someones yard :biggrin:
> *


PREDATOR :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

check it out let me know what you think :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453398


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 17 2009, 03:33 PM~12733066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 19 2009, 06:17 PM~12750622
> *:biggrin:
> :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx for bumpin my topic bro :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 19 2009, 06:44 PM~12750840
> *thanx for bumpin my topic bro :biggrin:
> *


no prob bro I figured if you werent going to save it from page 4, I would :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

damn todd you been puttin in some serious work on this car! looks good man keep it up!


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

hell ya bossman thats some good work. wish i could do some more to my 80 cut but its to cold to be workin outside in the cold lol wish i had a garage


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 20 2009, 03:23 PM~12760925
> *hell ya bossman thats some good work. wish i could do some more to my 80 cut but its to cold to be workin outside in the cold lol wish i had a garage
> *


not having a garage sucks, thats why mine stayed in primer for so long. I could only work a small area at a time, and had to top coat it before leaving it alone.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2009, 11:43 AM~12758700
> *no prob bro I figured if you werent going to save it from page 4, I would :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah i feel a little guilty bumping it with no pics


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jan 20 2009, 02:10 PM~12760187
> *damn todd you been puttin in some serious work on this car! looks good man keep it up!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx bro,i gotta bring it out this summer but its tuff with this shitty snow.......so when you building another car? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 20 2009, 03:23 PM~12760925
> *hell ya bossman thats some good work. wish i could do some more to my 80 cut but its to cold to be workin outside in the cold lol wish i had a garage
> *


thanx :biggrin: ive seen your build ,just stick with it and deal with the cold best ya can :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 01:15 PM~12761396
> *thanx  :biggrin:  ive seen your build ,just stick with it and deal with the cold best ya can  :biggrin:
> *


Pretty much sums it up! :biggrin: 

Looking good though...progress no matter how minimal is always nice!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Jan 20 2009, 01:10 PM~12760187
> *damn todd you been puttin in some serious work on this car! looks good man keep it up!
> *



where u been at playa?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood

























































shaved a emblem that was between the grills








a chunk of the corner was missing here


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i made my templates today for the heater delete and the cowl gotta get some metal this weekend,im probably gonna make a few sets up see if i can sell them








made them a little larger then needed so i have room to trim a little if needed once i shape the metal 








the cowl will be a single piece and bent in a brake so its real clean


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 07:07 PM~12764710
> *finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer  i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood
> 
> 
> ...




lookin good


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hell yeah man looking real good


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 08:07 PM~12764710
> *finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer  i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood
> 
> 
> ...


sexy :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HELL YEA THAT LOOKS GOOD, MORE WORK WAIT WAIT, ALOT MORE WORK THAN WHAT KAKALAC IS DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

looking real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:07 PM~12764710
> *finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer  i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood
> 
> 
> ...


I shaved my emblem too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 21 2009, 01:04 AM~12767013
> *HELL YEA THAT LOOKS GOOD, MORE WORK WAIT WAIT, ALOT MORE WORK THAN WHAT KAKALAC IS DOIN :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I know


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is coming along nicely! Looking forward to seeing how this ride turns out since most people don't like this body style cutlass.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris+Jan 20 2009, 10:20 PM~12764876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thanx bro,hows that raffle going?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 21 2009, 01:04 AM~12767013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 21 2009, 09:13 AM~12769121
> *Progress is coming along nicely! Looking forward to seeing how this ride turns out since most people don't like this body style cutlass.
> *



tell me its not true  
thanx for the positive words bro :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 06:23 AM~12769140
> *[/size][/color]
> tell me its not true
> thanx for the positive words bro :biggrin:
> *



Lol, very true. When I was looking to sell mine 95% of the responses were that it was extremely clean, but that they didn't like that body style.  

I actually bought mine because I liked it a little more than the 80's cutlass. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 21 2009, 09:34 AM~12769173
> *Lol, very true. When I was looking to sell mine 95% of the responses were that it was extremely clean, but that they didn't like that body style.
> 
> I actually bought mine because I liked it a little more than the 80's cutlass.  :biggrin:
> *


OUCH BUT WHATEVER,
I BOUGHT MINE CUZ IT WAS 500 BUCKS AND RWD :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 06:39 AM~12769196
> *OUCH BUT WHATEVER,
> I BOUGHT MINE CUZ IT WAS 500 BUCKS AND RWD :biggrin:
> *


Firm believer in "to each their own!" :biggrin: 

But it is coming along nicely....hopefully when I am done with my regal I can start tearing into my cutlass. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:07 PM~12764710
> *finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer  i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:07 PM~12764710
> *finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer  i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt look like you matched the radius on the pillar, It looks like you sanded it to a point, or is it just me


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 06:07 PM~12764710
> *finally got to block the roof out today and the shit needed a little work,took me 6 hours of filling and sanding to get it to this point i should be able to finish it up tomorrow, needs a little work still but ill fill in a couple spots and clean it up a little with a final sanding and get it in some featherfill primer  i got a few other things to primer up also like the front clip and the hood
> 
> 
> ...



KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 06:18 PM~12764848
> *i made my templates today for the heater delete and the cowl gotta get some metal this weekend,im probably gonna make a few sets up see if i can sell them
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH UR GONNA WANT FOR THESE..I SOLD MY 79 CUTTY TO MY HOMIE 4 MTHS AGO..HE MIGHT WANT SOME OF THESE..I WILL LET HIM KNOW... :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 21 2009, 05:13 AM~12769121
> *Progress is coming along nicely! Looking forward to seeing how this ride turns out since most people don't like this body style cutlass.
> *


DAMN! I HAVENT HEARD THAT B4 THAT MOST PEOPLE DONT LIKE THESE..THESE CARS LOOK SIC ALL DONE UP, EVEN ROLLIN STOCK..BUT YEA WHAT BOSS SAID TOO EACHES OWN.. I PERSONALLY LOVE THESE BODY STYLES..UR RIDE IS GONNA BE SICC BOSSMAN..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 21 2009, 12:29 PM~12770091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its pretty close,it gets covered by trims mostly just the center section shows but the entire roof needs a little work still maybe ill get to it tonight,ill do the primer tomorrow .


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

supposed to get up to 30 this week :biggrin: thats like a heat wave,shit was 12 degrees when i was doing the blocking


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88+Jan 21 2009, 12:47 PM~12770237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i feels good to hear that :biggrin: thanx homie!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 01:02 PM~12770377
> *its pretty close,it gets covered by trims mostly just the center section shows but the entire roof needs a little work still maybe ill get to it tonight,ill do the primer tomorrow .
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 01:07 PM~12770430
> *supposed to get up to 30 this week :biggrin: thats like a heat wave,shit was 12 degrees when i was doing the blocking
> 
> 
> ...


then why do you have the door open nikkah :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2009, 04:03 PM~12771927
> *then why do you have the door open nikkah :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was quiting for the night and left it open to get the camera and get you fools some pics


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

whats up bro ,im back from the dead :biggrin: looks like you changed your mind on the vinyl :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 21 2009, 04:52 PM~12772401
> *whats up bro ,im back from the dead  :biggrin: looks like you changed your mind on the vinyl :0
> *


haha i figured you where just getting situated,hows thing going for ya?..........
oooh and i figured with the roof id need room for that moonroof and some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 02:57 PM~12772448
> *haha i figured you where just getting situated,hows thing going for ya?..........
> oooh and i figured with the roof id need room for that moonroof and some patterns :biggrin:
> *


 nice ! im very close on the 42 maker :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

i bet with it cold....were you at ...the paint stayz wet for a while...damn it lookz cold there....santa trackz everywhere lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 21 2009, 10:37 PM~12775967
> *i bet with it cold....were you at ...the paint stayz wet for a while...damn it lookz cold there....santa trackz everywhere lol
> *


yeah it takes a while for shit to dry  ,but i kick the heater on and it dries pretty quick :biggrin: but then the heater blows dust all around  .........................santa tracks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 09:07 AM~12770430
> *supposed to get up to 30 this week :biggrin: thats like a heat wave,shit was 12 degrees when i was doing the blocking
> 
> 
> ...



I'M GUESSING YOU PAINT HER WHITE THEN LOL

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 21 2009, 10:26 PM~12775822
> *nice ! im very close on the 42 maker :biggrin:
> *


 :0 dont play :biggrin: .........cuz yo gonna have to make a house call :yes: 



















but im broke right now all my money is going to my lawyer for a while ,trying to get my shit straight finally.......this summer should be real good :biggrin: 









im hopin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

nice build love the 78's cant wait to see it done ,keep up the good work 


heres a picture of my old 78 with 80 front clip back in 98


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 08:56 PM~12776210
> *:0 dont play :biggrin: .........cuz yo gonna have to make a house call :yes:
> but im broke right now all my money is going to my lawyer for a while ,trying to get my shit straight finally.......this summer should be real good :biggrin:
> im hopin :biggrin:
> *


 no sweat ,we can work it out . really im not playin , the main part needs a little more fine tuning ,and the way I made this one is way more precise than the first . will be nice :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

got this shit in primer today,dont look to bad


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

had to work around the drivers door ,i put 4 coats over the roof and pillars and then 2 on the quarters,trunk lid and the fenders
























these smoothed out pretty well


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 22 2009, 09:01 PM~12785547
> *no sweat ,we can work it out .    really im not playin , the main part needs a little more fine tuning ,and the way I made this one is way more precise than the first . will be nice :0
> *


 :biggrin: thanx bro,i cant wait!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

your makin good progress..keep it up!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 22 2009, 01:09 PM~12781265
> *nice build love the 78's  cant wait to see it done ,keep up the good work
> heres a picture of my old 78 with 80 front clip back in 98
> 
> ...


 :0 damn, a drop top cutty,thats tite! you got any more pics?......thanx for checking out my build homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Jan 22 2009, 09:36 PM~12785916
> *your makin good progress..keep it up!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

should have the doors and hood done in the next couple days,i decided to weld in studs for my door poppers rather than having the head of the bolts showing in the door jamb./.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

commin along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 22 2009, 07:05 PM~12786196
> *:0 damn, a drop top cutty,thats tite! you got any more pics?......thanx for checking out my build homie :biggrin:
> *


i think i do will post later  cool homie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 22 2009, 07:21 PM~12786400
> *should have the doors and hood done in the next couple days,i decided to weld in studs for my door poopers rather than having the head of the bolts showing in the door jamb./.
> *


:0 Lookin good by the way :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 23 2009, 11:13 AM~12790925
> *:0 Lookin good by the way :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 23 2009, 11:47 AM~12791172
> *looking good bro
> *


it seems like im doing the same shit over and over,im sure part of it is the learning process and part is my being to critical also i keep making changes in what im doing.... seems like its taking forever but ive only had the car like 3months or so and honestly i do work just because of the support i get from everyone here i would have gave up lowriding so long ago if it wernt for layitlow.......thanx homies. :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 23 2009, 08:36 AM~12791092
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i fixed it :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD I SEE, KEEP IT THE GREAT WORK HOMIE, TO BAD I CANT SAY THE SAME FOR KAKA :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

nice :thumbsup: 
Heres my homies 78 from the reno chapter


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

So, this is how you build a Cutlass...? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 02:02 PM~12792444
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD I SEE, KEEP IT THE GREAT WORK HOMIE, TO BAD I CANT SAY THE SAME FOR KAKA :biggrin:
> *


 THANX BRO :cheesy: 



















KAKALAK,HMMMM NO COMMENT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 23 2009, 03:25 PM~12793251
> *So, this is how you build a Cutlass...? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOURS IS COMING ALONG GOOD TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 23 2009, 03:19 PM~12793201
> *nice :thumbsup:
> Heres my homies 78 from the reno chapter
> 
> ...


I LIKES ,THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!............THANX FOR POSTING THE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

PULLED THE INTERIOR OUT TODAY,HERES SOME PICS OF HOW CLEAN THE FLOORBOARDS ARE,HAS 2 SPOTS OF SURFACE RUST ILL CLEAN THEM UP AND POR15 THEM :biggrin: 








THIS IS THE REAR PASS SIDE 








AND FRONT DRIVERSIDE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

hell yeah, we did the whole floor with that stuff, wont never rust again thats for sure


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 22 2009, 10:21 PM~12786400
> *should have the doors and hood done in the next couple days,i decided to weld in studs for my door poppers rather than having the head of the bolts showing in the door jamb./.
> *


no dont do it like that, the poppers can be held on be bolts, and the heads will be covered by the door panels...............its okay bosshog....I wont tell everybody that you like to bite my style :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:31 AM~12800697
> *no dont do it like that, the poppers can be held on be bolts, and the heads will be covered by the door panels...............its okay bosshog....I wont tell everybody that you like to bite my style :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i had problems mounting them to the panel that the door panel goes on. twice i had to change the actuators,i put mine where the heads of the bolts show in the door jamb,it has a straighter line to pull the latch mechanism,it was wearing out the piston/plunger and autoloc told me to mount it there or they wouldnt warranty them for me any longer  ..............oh and trust me nobody wants your style.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 24 2009, 03:21 PM~12802155
> *i had problems mounting them to the panel that the door panel goes on. twice i had to change the actuators,i put mine where the heads of the bolts show in the door jamb,it has a straighter line to pull the latch mechanism,it was wearing out the piston/plunger and autoloc told me to mount it there or they wouldnt warranty them for me any longer  ..............oh and trust me nobody wants your style.
> *


funny nikkah


check it out, my line up is straight


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i see,i used a piece of metal rod that went to the outside door handle and reshaped it,overtime them cables stretch and eventually stop working properly.my caddy was done like yours are and didnt really have to many issues except for the cable,my monte ,regal and cutties are done with them on the end,i cut the bolt heads off and welded the studs in yesterday ill get some pics up today
heres some old pic of how they are on my regal


----------



## rapidcat (Jan 6, 2009)

Good job on the Cutty homie!!! U have skilz!! Got real patience especially in this weather around here. 9 degrees last night! :uh: Syracuse

Ron


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 25 2009, 11:35 AM~12808008
> *i see,i used a piece of metal rod that went to the outside door handle and reshaped it,overtime them cables stretch and eventually stop working properly.my caddy was done like yours are and didnt really have to many issues except for the cable,my monte ,regal and cutties are done with them on the end,i cut the bolt heads off and welded the studs in yesterday ill get some pics up today
> heres some old pic of how they are on my regal
> 
> ...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 07:56 AM~11856673
> *of course i needed to install the pumps after they where done so i built a rack and mocked it all up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Looking good BOSSMAN! :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rapidcat_@Jan 25 2009, 12:54 PM~12808385
> *Good job on the Cutty homie!!!  U have skilz!!  Got real patience especially in this weather around here.  9 degrees last night!  :uh: Syracuse
> 
> Ron
> *


thanx Ron,i gotta admit that the cold is def the biggest obsticle in this build(and money) :biggrin: .....................by summer ill have a shop space atleast :biggrin: 
and keep in mind we are always looking for local riders to join UPSTATE CC


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Jan 25 2009, 01:01 PM~12808416
> *:0
> Looking good BOSSMAN! :0
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

hell ya build these beauties in rain or snow!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup fool? :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 26 2009, 07:23 PM~12820549
> *Wassup fool? :wave:
> *


chipping away at shit daily,nothing worthy of pics though... :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 23 2009, 02:21 PM~12793719
> *PULLED THE INTERIOR OUT TODAY,HERES SOME PICS OF HOW CLEAN THE FLOORBOARDS ARE,HAS 2 SPOTS OF SURFACE RUST ILL CLEAN THEM UP AND POR15 THEM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR A SECOND THERE I THOUGHT THIS WAS KAKAS TOPIC, BUT AFTER REVIEWING THE PICS AND THE FLOORS NOT BEING RUSTED OUT, I FIGURED OUT THAT IT WASNT KAKA :roflmao:















































JKJK KAKLAC, AND TTT LOOKIN GOOD, THE CAR ****


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

floorz look real clean homie lookz good keep them picz comin :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

looks good!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12828415
> *FOR A SECOND THERE I THOUGHT THIS WAS KAKAS TOPIC, BUT AFTER REVIEWING THE PICS AND THE FLOORS NOT BEING RUSTED OUT, I FIGURED OUT THAT IT WASNT KAKA :roflmao:
> JKJK KAKLAC, AND TTT LOOKIN GOOD, THE CAR ****
> *


your funny nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 27 2009, 05:33 PM~12832252
> *your funny nikkah :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I DESERVE TO HAVE A LIL FUN, BEEN A BUSY WEEK :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 28 2009, 01:19 AM~12832780
> *I THINK I DESERVE TO HAVE A LIL FUN, BEEN A BUSY WEEK  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


really?..............i didnt see any pics on sunday :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12828415
> *FOR A SECOND THERE I THOUGHT THIS WAS KAKAS TOPIC, BUT AFTER REVIEWING THE PICS AND THE FLOORS NOT BEING RUSTED OUT, I FIGURED OUT THAT IT WASNT KAKA :roflmao:
> JKJK KAKLAC, AND TTT LOOKIN GOOD, THE CAR ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......it was the lack of pics huh? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 27 2009, 02:48 PM~12829234
> *floorz look real clean homie lookz good keep them picz comin :biggrin:
> *


loooooney............whats happin homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 27 2009, 04:58 PM~12830570
> *looks good!
> *


thanx mr.4door :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 27 2009, 07:33 PM~12832252
> *your funny nikkah :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you got them floors started yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i been busy,pics should be up in the next day or 2 ....been 9 degrees and theres supposed to be up to 14" of snow today


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 28 2009, 01:19 AM~12832780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully this weekend, been working alot and the family was in town this weekend


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Done yet???? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 09:56 AM~12834908
> *Done yet????  :biggrin:
> *


  you tryin to be funny huh/ :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:16 AM~12834974
> * you tryin to be funny huh/ :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

I'm on the same timeline though.... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 10:18 AM~12834979
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> I'm on the same timeline though.... :biggrin:
> *


my shit will be on the road this summer though :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:29 AM~12835012
> *my shit will be on the road this summer though :biggrin:
> *


Well then we are not even on the same timeline!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 10:34 AM~12835028
> *Well then we are not even on the same timeline!
> *


well im gonna just strap the frame and then build the other frame during the summer,so im kinda cheatin :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 10:49 AM~12835099
> *well im gonna just strap the frame and then build the other frame during the summer,so im kinda cheatin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 after my inside is done along with it being painted Im going to work on a frame, homeboy here has one for 800.00 done by high hitters :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 AM~12835012
> *my shit will be on the road this summer though :biggrin:
> *


mine too, my job should be slowing down a little so I can get on it (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:49 AM~12835099
> *well im gonna just strap the frame and then build the other frame during the summer,so im kinda cheatin  :biggrin:
> *


Ah...very nice. I have my cutlass to cruise while I work on my frame, so I am in no hurry on my regal. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 08:15 AM~12846377
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx for the bump homie(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2009, 08:36 AM~12846406
> *thanx for the bump homie(no ****) :biggrin:
> *


no prob..... they are an added bonus to the trunk popper I sold you :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 08:59 AM~12847929
> *no prob..... they are an added bonus to the trunk popper I sold you :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 12:59 PM~12847929
> *no prob..... they are an added bonus to the trunk popper I sold you :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Cars looking good Bro, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 08:08 AM~12834753
> *thanx mr.4door :biggrin:
> *



dont hate on my passenger carrying capabilities todd :nono:

:rofl:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 29 2009, 04:28 PM~12849867
> *dont hate on my passenger carrying capabilities todd :nono:
> 
> :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 































im just f-in witya :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 12:59 PM~12847929
> *no prob..... they are an added bonus to the trunk popper I sold you :biggrin:
> *


oooh yeah,i got rid of that shit and got a good one :angry: 















































:biggrin: na its in muh trunk :biggrin: good lookin out homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jan 29 2009, 03:47 PM~12849524
> *Cars looking good Bro, keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx Rico,will do :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 29 2009, 02:29 PM~12848892
> *:ugh:
> *


i know right?! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 06:06 AM~12834749
> *loooooney............whats happin homie :biggrin:
> *


jus doing my thing wait on some cash so i can start kissing da wifez azz so she can break bread than i can but some partz  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 29 2009, 01:33 PM~12850620
> *jus doing my thing wait on some cash so i can start kissing da wifez azz so she can break bread than i can but some partz   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I aint gona lie I got to do the same  DAMN THAT PUSSYS GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2009, 01:24 PM~12850532
> *i know right?! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 28 2009, 07:00 AM~12834730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 29 2009, 06:02 PM~12850891
> *YES BUT YOU DID SEE THEM ON TUESDAY HUH  :uh:                    :biggrin:
> NO, IT WAS THE RUSTED FLOORS HE HAS AND YOU DONT  :cheesy:
> THEIR RUSTED OUT  :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

doors just need a good blocking and then i can spray them :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

painted the rear deck thing and these 2 fender support bars to get it out of my system,sorry for the shitty pics


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2009, 04:20 PM~12850484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im just f-in witya :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2009, 03:20 PM~12851033
> *doors just need a good blocking and then i can spray them :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE A MESS JUST OUTSIDE THAT DOOR. IT WAS LIKE 65 HERE IN N CAROLINA. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 29 2009, 08:49 PM~12852458
> *LOOK LIKE A MESS JUST OUTSIDE THAT DOOR. IT WAS LIKE 65 HERE IN N CAROLINA. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:
> *


YOU MEAN MY GHETTO YARD OR THE SNOW :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2009, 06:36 AM~12846406
> *thanx for the bump homie(****) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WTF I'VE BEEN AWAY FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS AND EVERYTHING GOES TO SHIT. LITERALLY. :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 29 2009, 11:18 PM~12853857
> *:uh: WTF I'VE BEEN AWAY FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS AND EVERYTHING GOES TO SHIT. LITERALLY. :barf:
> *


x2 I go away for a day and they are cracking on my rusted floors :angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 06:23 AM~12856881
> *x2 I go away for a day and they are cracking on my rusted floors :angry:
> *


 :tears: :nono: 




















































:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 08:23 AM~12856881
> *x2 I go away for a day and they are cracking on my rusted floors :angry:
> *


your floors were crackin beneath the rug for years


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i aint doing no paint till the weather breaks,to many problems so ill finish blocking it out then ill do the firewall and cowl next which means the engine needs removed :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 29 2009, 02:36 PM~12850655
> *I aint gona lie I got to do the same  DAMN THAT PUSSYS GOOD!! :biggrin:
> *


i agree lol j/k me and my wife been together for like 16 yearz so it aint about da poo-nanny itz about dat chedda lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 30 2009, 10:27 AM~12857188
> *your floors were crackin beneath the rug for years
> *


Well............if you knew that, why didnt you tell me :angry: :rant:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 03:57 PM~12859295
> *Well............if you knew that, why didnt you tell me :angry: :rant:
> *


  i was being shady and hoping you would fall threw the floor while hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 30 2009, 06:05 PM~12860298
> * i was being shady and hoping you would fall threw the floor while hoppin  :biggrin:
> *


RAT BASTARD :rant: :rant:















































:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

CONO!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2009, 06:45 PM~12860566
> *CONO!
> *


 :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 30 2009, 10:02 PM~12862124
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 03:46 PM~12867673
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


whore!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 03:57 PM~12867803
> *whore!
> *


:happysad: Thanks for your kind words :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 04:10 PM~12867920
> *:happysad: Thanks for your kind words :biggrin:
> *


Anytime honky!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 04:22 PM~12868015
> *Anytime honky!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 01:57 PM~12867803
> *whore!
> *


X2 SHE GETS AROUND ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Lookin good bro....cant wait to see it wiff some shine on it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 31 2009, 08:38 PM~12869279
> *Lookin good bro....cant wait to see it wiff some shine on it :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn........... you must be putting in some work :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Jan 31 2009, 08:38 PM~12869279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 10:27 AM~12880413
> *Damn........... you must be putting in some work :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: WE GOT A HEAT WAVE,30+ DEGREES :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 2 2009, 03:18 PM~12882246
> *:yes: WE GOT A HEAT WAVE,30+ DEGREES  :thumbsup:
> *


better drink plenty of water :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 04:11 PM~12882660
> *better drink plenty of water :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:52 PM~12885444
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


wheres the pics :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 10:10 AM~12891355
> *wheres the pics :angry:
> *


ummmm......i forgot to take some :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 12:05 PM~12891966
> *ummmm......i forgot to take some :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah me too :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 3 2009, 01:01 PM~12892562
> *WHATS CRACKIN
> *


oooh oh its me :biggrin: :wave: whats happenin over there homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 12:49 PM~12892442
> *yeah me too :cheesy:
> *


hmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:25 AM~12892786
> *oooh oh its me :biggrin:  :wave: whats happenin over there homie
> *


JUST CHILLIN AT THE EXHAUST SHOP, MY DAMN CONVERTER WENT OUT ON MY S10 SO ITS GETTIN THE EXHAUST DONE, FUCK IT


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

:wave: was up homie howz da ride commin :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 3 2009, 01:32 PM~12892857
> *JUST CHILLIN AT THE EXHAUST SHOP, MY DAMN CONVERTER WENT OUT ON MY S10 SO ITS GETTIN THE EXHAUST DONE, FUCK IT
> *


oooh sounds like fun


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 3 2009, 02:38 PM~12893489
> *:wave: was up homie howz da ride commin :biggrin:
> *


its good,coming along slowly but nicely :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

que vuelta ******? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2009, 03:57 PM~12894014
> *que vuelta ******? :wave: :biggrin:
> *


not much homie,just shiLLLLLLLLLLLLLLin :biggrin: 





































in the garage workin on muh shit,frame is getting started in 2-weeks if all goes as planned,and if im lucky bretts gonna cut my roof and install a 42" ....hes the man when it comes to that shit :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 06:30 PM~12897644
> *not much homie,just shiLLLLLLLLLLLLLLin :biggrin:
> in the garage workin on muh shit,frame is getting started in 2-weeks if all goes as planned,and if im lucky bretts gonna cut my roof and install a 42" ....hes the man when it comes to that shit :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: gotta love them moon roofs :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn i had some issues with getting the drivers door straight,then i came to the conclusion that i stretched the metal to much when i pulled the dent out so i had to remove the filler and work the metal a little then refinish the door.... shit came out pretty damn good


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Damn hook me up with a moonroof.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 3 2009, 10:41 PM~12897812
> *:thumbsup: gotta love them moon roofs :biggrin:
> *


i really wanted a 44 but brett was like thats to much for you boy!


























ok no he didnt he just suggested the 42 as a better fit and was like ummmm ok


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2009, 10:43 PM~12897839
> *Damn hook me up with a moonroof.
> *


uuuh huh sure i will :no:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 10:46 PM~12897881
> *uuuh huh sure i will  :no:
> *


***** ill pay for it if the price is right.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shit we in ny that not all that far away i bet brett would do a road trip for some chedda :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:00 PM~12898070
> *shit we in ny that not all that far away i bet brett would do a road trip for some chedda :biggrin:
> *


How much for the moonroof by itself?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 08:44 PM~12897859
> *i really wanted a 44 but brett was like thats to much for you boy!
> ok no he didnt he just suggested the 42 as a better fit and was like ummmm ok
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

any pics...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

good build up


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 01:57 PM~12903762
> *any  pics...
> *


no this kat talks the talk but when it comes time to walk...... he always convinces me to walk for him


if you catch my drift


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 02:00 PM~12905992
> *no this kat talks the talk but when it comes time to walk...... he always convinces me to walk for him
> if you catch my drift
> *


if your ride aint done are you not walking right now? :0 :biggrin: dems is jokes!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 03:00 PM~12905992
> *no this kat talks the talk but when it comes time to walk...... he always convinces me to walk for him
> if you catch my drift
> *


ahhh cheet....  :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12905992
> *no this kat talks the talk but when it comes time to walk...... he always convinces me to walk for him
> if you catch my drift
> *


***** please you been building your car for atleast 3-4 years and my shit is further along :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill have some pics up in the next couple days,had to rework the drivers door i had to knock down a few high spots .......oh well live and learn :biggrin:
ill get the doors back on the car and get some 2k pimer on it and block it all down with 220 and 400...damn this shits alot of work :yessad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 5 2009, 07:47 AM~12913058
> *ill have some pics up in the next couple days,had to rework the drivers door i had to knock down a few high spots  .......oh well live and learn :biggrin:
> ill get the doors back on the car and get some 2k pimer on it and block it all down with 220 and 400...damn this shits alot of work :yessad:
> *


hows that feather fill work for


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 5 2009, 02:19 PM~12914733
> *hows that feather fill work for
> *


i love it,really builds nicely ,2-4 times thicker and faster than 2k highbuild and about 50-60bucks a gallon ...its a fiberglass based product


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 5 2009, 11:37 AM~12914851
> *i love it,really builds nicely ,2-4 times thicker and faster than 2k highbuild and about 50-60bucks a gallon ...its a fiberglass based product
> *


That is what I will be using on the frame! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 5 2009, 04:24 PM~12915700
> *That is what I will be using on the frame!  :biggrin:
> *


it'll be great for that


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 5 2009, 01:25 PM~12915710
> *it'll be great for that
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Will be using it on the body too...but I have heard good things about using it on the frame! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 5 2009, 04:26 PM~12915719
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Will be using it on the body too...but I have heard good things about using it on the frame!  :biggrin:
> *


i should mention this ,the feather fill is meant to be sprayed over a 2k or epoxy....pretty puch anything but bare metal,......same company has another product pretty much the same but ment for use over bare metal its called slicksand


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 5 2009, 01:48 PM~12915923
> *i should mention this ,the feather fill is meant to be sprayed over a 2k or epoxy....pretty puch anything but bare metal,......same company has another product pretty much the same but ment for use over bare metal its called slicksand
> *


Yeah, Chaddyb has worked with it quite a bit....so he will get down on it! I just get to sand it!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 5 2009, 04:48 PM~12915923
> *i should mention this ,the feather fill is meant to be sprayed over a 2k or epoxy....pretty puch anything but bare metal,......same company has another product pretty much the same but ment for use over bare metal its called slicksand
> *


  hey maando had his babies :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 05:28 PM~12916387
> * hey maando had his babies :biggrin:
> *


thanx for the head....................................'s up :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 10:05 AM~12891966
> *ummmm......i forgot to take some :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 PM~12919219
> *:nono:
> *


i know i know


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt with my daily bump :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 5 2009, 11:48 PM~12920361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sorry no progress ive been busy with some other thing


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 8 2009, 10:01 AM~12940430
> *:biggrin: sorry no progress ive been busy with some other thing
> *


same here, my son started flag football :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2009, 01:44 PM~12941249
> *same here, my son started flag football :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: sounds like an excuse to me :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:36 AM~12949163
> *:uh: sounds like an excuse to me :biggrin:
> *


no :uh: not an excuse.........a reason  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Where is the progress???? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 10:40 AM~12949185
> *Where is the progress????  :biggrin:
> *


  im hoping to get back to the car by next weekend and when i do im gonna pull the body and wrap the frame real quick :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 10:39 AM~12949183
> *no :uh: not an excuse.........a reason   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 10:40 AM~12949185
> *Where is the progress????  :biggrin:
> *


in my build topic :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 10:46 AM~12949214
> *in my build topic :biggrin: :yes:
> *


theres a first time for everything homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 07:43 AM~12949197
> * im hoping to get back to the car by next weekend and when i do im gonna pull the body and wrap the frame real quick :biggrin:
> *



Is there a such thing? :biggrin: 

You just going to wrap the stress points or full wrap?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

U got paint on that thing or what


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 10:57 AM~12949271
> *Is there a such thing?  :biggrin:
> 
> You just going to wrap the stress points or full wrap?
> *


full wrap,belly shrink,bridge and then mod the rear suspension to lock out them 24"telscopics .....i was gonna do stress points but i was like whats the sense?!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 9 2009, 10:59 AM~12949284
> *U got paint on that thing or what
> *


 go ahead and rub it in why dont ya. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 08:06 AM~12949310
> *full wrap,belly shrink,bridge and then mod the rear suspension to lock out them 24"telscopics .....i was gonna do stress points but i was like whats the sense?!
> *


Especially if your taking the time to take it off the frame...mine as well make it bullet proof!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 11:07 AM~12949316
> *  go ahead and rub it why dont ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

LOOKZ LIKE YOU GOT BIG PLANZ HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 02:31 PM~12951038
> *x2 :angry:
> *


did you read what that said? i forgot 1 word and it made it huge differance :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM~12949348
> *Especially if your taking the time to take it off the frame...mine as well make it bullet proof!
> *


yeah for sure, i just cant half ass it,ill regret it the first time i hit 70" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 04:04 PM~12951855
> *did you read what that said? i forgot 1 word and it made it huge differance :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I didnt get a chance before you edited it


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 04:19 PM~12951940
> *yeah for sure, i just cant half ass it,ill regret it the first time i hit 70" :biggrin:
> *



:0 What shows are you gonna hit up this summer?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 9 2009, 08:35 PM~12954028
> *:0 What shows are you gonna hit up this summer?
> *


if i can get across the border ill check out scrape by the lake and id like to see about some of the nyc shows/picnics(and meet all you guys)........but im hoping to get out to kentucky to meet a few peeps also....maybe ill be in florida,supposed to drive up there to visit my sister ill throw the car on a trailer and kill 2 birds with 1 stone!
.......ill have to see what the summer looks like :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 04:28 PM~12952014
> *I didnt get a chance before you edited it
> *


you quoted it so its in your post up there^^ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 08:53 PM~12954233
> *if i can get across the border ill check out scrape by the lake and id like to see about some of the nyc shows/picnics(and meet all you guys)........but im hoping to get out to kentucky to meet a few peeps also....maybe ill be in florida,supposed to drive up there to visit my sister ill throw the car on a trailer and kill 2 birds with 1 stone!
> .......ill have to see what the summer looks like  :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: swing by we'll have a cook out and talk shit about each others build up :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 10:08 PM~12955096
> *hno: hno: hno:  :biggrin: swing by we'll have a cook out and talk shit about each others build up :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


promise me no funny stuff and im down


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 09:06 AM~12949310
> *full wrap,belly shrink,bridge and then mod the rear suspension to lock out them 24"telscopics .....i was gonna do stress points but i was like whats the sense?!*


X 528953262985236


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 10:08 PM~12955096
> *hno: hno: hno:  :biggrin: swing by we'll have our cocks out and swordfight eachother  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:23 PM~12955236
> *promise me no funny stuff and im down
> *


Well I can keep my hands to myself.......can you? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 AM~12960322
> * hno: :0
> *


:barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 AM~12960322
> * hno: :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: be more like a knife fight


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2009, 09:30 AM~12960368
> *Well I can keep my hands to myself.......can you? :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Come on homie dont be fallin off...Caught ya on page 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 11 2009, 11:06 AM~12971471
> *Come on homie dont be fallin off...Caught ya on page 2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i feel bad bumping it with no pics to share


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 01:38 PM~12974087
> *:biggrin: i feel bad bumping it with no pics to share
> *


You should! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

well actually i put regal#1 back on the frame and pulled regal#2 out of the back so i can pull the motor and trans to freshen them for the cutty...mostly paint and gaskets....possibly some chrome...its a semifresh 355 and 350 turbo


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 04:44 PM~12974134
> *You should!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


bastard! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 11 2009, 01:46 PM~12974151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 04:38 PM~12974087
> *:biggrin: i feel bad bumping it with no pics to share
> *


you'll never make it being the nice guy  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 05:16 PM~12974356
> *you'll never make it being the nice guy   :biggrin:
> *


 hmmm....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 04:58 PM~12974251
> *
> Where?  :biggrin:
> *


dont be playin that shit with me :nono: . :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 06:53 PM~12954233
> *if i can get across the border ill check out scrape by the lake and id like to see about some of the nyc shows/picnics(and meet all you guys)........but im hoping to get out to kentucky to meet a few peeps also....maybe ill be in florida,supposed to drive up there to visit my sister ill throw the car on a trailer and kill 2 birds with 1 stone!
> .......ill have to see what the summer looks like  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whoah settle down naw :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

ny homie check ou my thread let me know what cha think :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 11 2009, 09:20 PM~12976522
> *:0 whoah settle down naw :biggrin:
> *


im just excited :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 10:32 AM~12981641
> *im just excited  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

dont get to excited that causes people to go blind lol :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 01:01 PM~12982743
> *dont get to excited that causes people to go blind lol :cheesy:
> *


IF YOU ONLY KNEW :biggrin: .....its def a myth  (thank god)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 04:58 PM~12974251
> *Pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


i didnt snap any pics while doing the job but heres the car back on the frame


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man i really didnt want to know that your gonna have carpotunnel in ya wristz :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

good thing this thing runs strong cuz its ugly as shit......looked good a year ago it was origonally in a v8 s10 but the owner had some health issues and died, he left the truck to his son who in which pulled the motor and "dressed it up" with fresh paint and chrome....he pulled off the edelbrock carb and replaced it with a holley and pulled off the finned aluminum valve covers and air cleaner  he gave me the parts and said they where old school thats why he took them off (their useless cuz they where kickin around the floor of the garage and got fucked up.......he was working on donkin it out :uh: he never got it running but i did :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 01:05 PM~12982798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man i really didnt want to know that your gonna have carpotunnel in ya wristz  :0
> *


i do and it sucks.......





















its not from jerkin it though i dont think  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

225 shipped


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 01:18 PM~12982936
> *i do and it sucks.......
> its not from jerkin it though i dont think   :biggrin:
> *


no prolly not it your wrists, but I bet you got it in your fingers :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Clean looking regal!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 01:20 PM~12982951
> *no prolly not it your wrists, but I bet you got it in your fingers :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: but they stink a little


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 01:24 PM~12983010
> *:nosad: but they stink a little
> *


they smell a bit like your breath :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 01:18 PM~12982937
> *225 shipped
> 
> 
> ...


i likem but i got something in the works ,thanx though


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 12 2009, 01:23 PM~12982992
> *Clean looking regal!
> *


thanx, im gonna make it into my wifes daily (4.3 v6 spokes and paint but no dros)


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 12:17 PM~12982918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude u got a i-roc rim in every color!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 11:12 AM~12983450
> *thanx, im gonna make it into my wifes daily  (4.3 v6 spokes and paint but no dros)
> *


I was going to ask how the bumpers were! :biggrin: 

I don't need new ones yet.....but eventually I want some cleaner ones.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 02:13 PM~12983460
> *damn dude u got a i-roc rim in every color!
> *


i had a few camaros back in the day i always slapped some chrome deep dish and stash the stocks in the basement,i have 3 complete sets red,gray and white and 2 aluminum colored ones for spares the red ones got the big hot rod tires that i took off and put the 195/55s on it more muh style:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 12 2009, 02:16 PM~12983478
> *I was going to ask how the bumpers were!  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't need new ones yet.....but eventually I want some cleaner ones.
> *


sorry bro,the front is twised up and the back has a couple dings....i have clean set im gonna put on but i might have a lead on a set that where recromed last year ill let you know


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 10:17 AM~12982918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie its rains alot were your at bet itz pretty rough on the under carriage of the rides out there :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 05:00 PM~12984792
> *damn homie its rains alot were your at bet itz pretty rough on the under carriage of the rides out there :biggrin:
> *


rain and snow are hard on them but the salt is what does them in


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 12 2009, 07:03 PM~12985760
> *WHAT IT DEW
> *


not shit,just shillen up in here,see>


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 05:07 PM~12985789
> *not shit,just shillen up in here,see>
> *


YOU ACCTUALLY CHILLIN HUH LMAO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 12 2009, 07:08 PM~12985795
> *YOU ACCTUALLY CHILLIN HUH LMAO
> *


 :yessad: its pretty cold up here we have been in the 40's and 50's past few days though. :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12986011
> *:yessad: its pretty cold up here we have been in the 40's and 50's past few days though. :biggrin:
> *


Only at night though 

Once I'm all warm and on Layitlow inside my home. :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 01:20 PM~12983502
> *i had a few camaros back in the day i always slapped some chrome deep dish and stash the stocks in the basement,i have 3 complete sets red,gray and white and 2 aluminum colored ones for spares  the red ones got the big hot rod tires that i took off and put the 195/55s on it more muh style:biggrin:
> *



spoken like a true appalachian hillbilly :rofl:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 13 2009, 12:00 AM~12988418
> *spoken like a true appalachian hillbilly :rofl:
> *


im a hillbilly at heart!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

happy birthday to me :biggrin: ......
















































ooh yeah it was yesterday,and you fools didnt remember


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 09:58 AM~12991683
> *happy birthday to me :biggrin: ......
> ooh yeah it was yesterday,and you fools didnt remember
> *


I got a present for yah,.......send me your address again


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 10:06 AM~12991710
> *I got a present for yah,.......send me your address again
> *


hmmm, i dunno if i trust you these days hno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 11:24 AM~12983543
> *sorry bro,the front is twised up and the back has a couple dings....i have clean set im gonna put on but i might have a lead on a set that where recromed last year ill let you know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 06:58 AM~12991683
> *happy birthday to me :biggrin: ......
> ooh yeah it was yesterday,and you fools didnt remember
> *


H.A.P.P.Y. B.I.R.T.H.D.A.Y.........homie you made it another year :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HAPPY B-LATED B-DAY HOMIE, MY POPS TURNED 61 AND STILL OUT WORKIN MY ASS, FUCKIN ASSHOLE I TELL YOU LOL


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

happy birthday homie , you want gold glass or mirrored 42 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 13 2009, 06:28 PM~12995665
> *happy birthday homie , you want gold glass or mirrored 42 :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro,i think the mirrored would look best :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 13 2009, 05:12 PM~12994987
> *H.A.P.P.Y.    B.I.R.T.H.D.A.Y.........homie  you made it another year  :biggrin:
> *


thanks,i made it to 33yo,neeeeever in a million years did i think id make it this far livin my lifestyle


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 13 2009, 05:29 PM~12995152
> *HAPPY B-LATED B-DAY HOMIE, MY POPS TURNED 61 AND STILL OUT WORKIN MY ASS, FUCKIN ASSHOLE I TELL YOU LOL
> *


thanx,just pray you got it like that when your that old :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 06:21 PM~12996636
> *thanx,just pray you got it like that when your that old :biggrin:
> *


IMMA BE PRAYIN THAT I DONT MAKE IT TO THAT AGE, FUCK THAT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 13 2009, 08:53 PM~12996838
> *IMMA BE PRAYIN THAT I DONT MAKE IT TO THAT AGE, FUCK THAT  :biggrin:
> *


you better stop talking like that or you may get what you want


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 10:09 AM~12991719
> *hmmm, i dunno if i trust you these days hno:
> *


Im serious  addy please :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 08:19 PM~12996626
> *thanks,i made it to 33yo,neeeeever in a million years did i think id make it this far livin my lifestyle
> *


yeah me neither :yessad:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 05:19 PM~12996626
> *thanks,i made it to 33yo,neeeeever in a million years did i think id make it this far livin my lifestyle
> *


satisticz said i wouldnt live to be 18 but i 34 homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 13 2009, 07:39 PM~12998073
> *satisticz said i wouldnt live to be 18 but i 34 homie  :biggrin:
> *


X100


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hows it going guys :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 04:47 PM~12985643
> *rain and snow are hard on them but the salt is what does them in
> *



X2


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:biggrin: new pics?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 09:45 AM~13007920
> *:biggrin:  new pics?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: didn't think so. :angry: 














































:biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 11:45 AM~13007920
> *:biggrin:  new pics?
> *


pics of the moonroof install coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 11:50 AM~13007946
> *:dunno:  :dunno: didn't think so. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


  i thought you was my homie :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 15 2009, 03:47 PM~13010246
> *pics of the moonroof install coming soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

silver mirrored 42.......bretts gonna handle that for me,not to many people id let touch my car but his work is tite! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 15 2009, 07:50 PM~13011776
> *silver mirrored 42.......bretts gonna handle that for me,not to many people id let touch my car but his work is tite! :biggrin:
> *


awww :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 11:09 PM~13012534
> *awww  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: it is what it is :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 06:47 PM~12985643
> *rain and snow are hard on them but the salt is what does them in
> *


:dunno: slugs :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2009, 08:17 AM~13015483
> *:dunno: slugs :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Where the pics honky? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 16 2009, 11:17 AM~13015851
> *Where the pics honky? :biggrin: :wave:
> *


I MAY BE CAUCCASION BUT IM FAR FROM "HONKY WHITE" :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

i wanna see dat moon roof so hurry up with pikz homie j/k.... check out my topik let me know what ya think..... :biggrin:


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 22 2009, 10:09 AM~12781265
> *nice build love the 78's  cant wait to see it done ,keep up the good work
> heres a picture of my old 78 with 80 front clip back in 98
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13033837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even got the full crushed interior :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:36 AM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! 

How big of a treat was that to take off?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:36 AM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 19 2009, 02:39 PM~13049902
> *Looking good!
> 
> How big of a treat was that to take off?
> *


it wasnt bad at all....i forgot that the driveshaft loop had to get diconnected an i also forgot the shifter linkages other than that is was smooove sailing :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 19 2009, 02:47 PM~13049949
> *LOOKING  GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanx turtle


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 10:36 AM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's not very nice. :angry: :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13050010
> *it wasnt bad at all....i forgot that the driveshaft loop had to get diconnected an i also forgot the shifter linkages other than that is was smooove sailing  :biggrin:
> *


Coming along nicely! I am not looking forward to putting the body back on! HAve to be more careful doing that! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

now whatchu gonna do?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2009, 05:00 PM~13050980
> *now whatchu gonna do?
> *


im gonna pic up some steel and start the wrap and shrink the belly also some trailing arm mods so i can stretch out the 24" cylinders-the stock engine and trans are getting swapped out for a 355 and turbo 350


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

buick 355?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 19 2009, 05:00 PM~13050980
> *now whatchu gonna do?
> *


:dunno: shave :dunno:












































:biggrin: looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 19 2009, 05:54 PM~13051532
> *:dunno: shave :dunno:
> :biggrin:  looking good homie :biggrin:
> *


pay attention to the message not the delivery man  































thanx homie hope shit moves quickly :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 05:59 PM~13051573
> *pay attention to the message not the delivery man
> thanx homie hope shit moves quickly :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin: 









nice bro , your committed now ,,, you got a dolly for the body right? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13052791
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: haha hell yeah........... ill have it on the dolly in the next couple days.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13051629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

Damn just checked out your thread, Putting in work!!! The black on black looks great my last cutlass was like that


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 12:36 PM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn looking good homie. well the message that is not the delivery man :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYDelta68_@Feb 19 2009, 11:23 PM~13054483
> *Damn just checked out your thread, Putting in work!!! The black on black looks great my last cutlass was like that
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU BRO! ...................NICE RIDE TOO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 20 2009, 07:47 AM~13057867
> *:0 damn looking good homie. well the message that is not the delivery man :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA THANX BRO :biggrin: WHATS NEW WITH YOU HOMIE :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i cant get anything done till monday or tuesday,first on the list is to get the body on the dolly and shave the firewall and then wait till the roof gets cut before i go any further with the paint.....the bottom of the car is really clean and will just get some fresh undercoating


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 03:39 PM~13060651
> *i cant get anything done till monday or tuesday,first on the list is to get the body on the dolly and shave the firewall and then wait till the roof gets cut before i go any further with the paint.....the bottom of the car is really clean and will just get some fresh undercoating
> *


making it a vert or just cutting it off :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2009, 06:25 PM~13061923
> *making it a vert or just cutting it off :0
> *


reffer to the post above your last ,its in his signature


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 06:28 PM~13061960
> *reffer to the post above your last ,its in his signature
> *


:wow: :wow: Im not going to say it :no: :no:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2009, 06:31 PM~13061994
> *:wow: :wow: Im not going to say it :no: :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 06:41 PM~13062093
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13060651
> *i cant get anything done till monday or tuesday,first on the list is to get the body on the dolly and shave the firewall and then wait till the roof gets cut before i go any further with the paint.....the bottom of the car is really clean and will just get some fresh undercoating
> *


Paint that belly...... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 07:28 PM~13070386
> *Paint that belly...... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



Might as well, you'll wish you did! Not right away, but by the next summer , you'll wish you did.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 07:28 PM~13070386
> *Paint that belly...... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


oooooh-kay  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 21 2009, 08:40 PM~13070761
> *Might as well, you'll wish you did!  Not right away, but by the next summer , you'll wish you did.
> *


 :yessad: i know your right bro,im gonna take your guys advice :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 21 2009, 07:08 PM~13070929
> *:yessad: i know your right bro,im gonna take your guys advice :thumbsup:
> *


 i bet hes speaking from personal experience :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 21 2009, 11:27 PM~13071838
> *i bet hes speaking from personal experience :biggrin:
> *


ALL THE MORE REASON TO TAKE THE ADVICE HUH>?! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 05:28 PM~13070386
> *Paint that belly...... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

man you makin big moves on ya ride homie......cant wait till see it complete :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 23 2009, 12:32 AM~13081413
> *man you makin big moves on ya ride homie......cant wait till see it complete  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i sure hope i can get it back together before summer hits hno:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

I big Giant BUMP for da homie NY-BOSSMAN for puttin in major work  your keeping me motivated :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

he keeps me motivated too :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 24 2009, 03:36 PM~13099082
> *he keeps me motivated too :cheesy:
> *


awwwww. how sweet :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 24 2009, 09:03 PM~13101043
> *awwwww. how sweet :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney+Feb 24 2009, 02:51 PM~13097716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nuh uuuh :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 24 2009, 12:51 PM~13097716
> *I big Giant BUMP for da homie NY-BOSSMAN for puttin in major work  your keeping me motivated :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: of what homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 25 2009, 06:57 PM~13110584
> *:uh: of what homie :biggrin:
> *


you know what :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 10:36 AM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE..KEEP IT UP.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 21 2009, 03:28 PM~13070386
> *Paint that belly...... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## muffdiver (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:36 AM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a monster


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i should have 2 sheets of 1/4 and 2 sheets 3/16 by the weeks end if all works out .....and yes thats enough for 2 frames :0 .......im gonna shave the firewall and get the body on the dolly by the weekend also


i know it seems its taking me forever but keep in mind im trying to have this car done in the next 3 months or so and im doing everything myself and its my first time i think after the wrap everything else should be cake..... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Feb 25 2009, 09:39 PM~13112073
> *NICE WORK HOMIE..KEEP IT UP.. :thumbsup:
> *


thank you bro ,will do :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffdiver_@Feb 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13112151
> *looks like a monster
> *


you see it too? hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 25 2009, 10:31 PM~13112660
> *you see it too? hno:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 25 2009, 11:41 PM~13113458
> *:uh:
> *


hater :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

PAGE 3 WTF TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 26 2009, 10:55 PM~13122880
> *PAGE 3 WTF TTT
> *


 :biggrin: took a while huh?!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 12:36 PM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Looking good


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13122959
> *:biggrin: took a while huh?!
> *


YEA, BUT NOT AS BAD AS MINE, SEEN IT THE OTHER DAY ON PAGE 5 OR 6


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 27 2009, 03:09 PM~13129267
> *YEA, BUT NOT AS BAD AS MINE, SEEN IT THE OTHER DAY ON PAGE 5 OR 6
> *


its cuz kakalak is hatin these days and dont bump our topics no more :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 27 2009, 02:54 PM~13130076
> *its cuz kakalak is hatin these days and dont bump our topics no more :biggrin:
> *


ITS CAUSE HE IS AN ASSHOLE LIKE THAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 27 2009, 05:30 PM~13130363
> *ITS CAUSE HE IS AN ASSHOLE LIKE THAT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: and in all other ways too


----------



## BAN-850-QUEEN (Jan 29, 2009)

oh..


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ill be by tomorow mr full mailbox


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13132392
> *ill be by tomorow mr full mailbox
> *


 :biggrin: ill fix it rite now.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 21 2009, 11:27 PM~13071838
> *i bet hes speaking from personal experience :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yes: 

you know the saying, "man if I knew than what I know now..." well, you know now!!!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Feb 27 2009, 07:55 PM~13131620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homies,thanx for the topic bump


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 27 2009, 09:42 PM~13132499
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yes:
> 
> you know the saying, "man if I knew than what I know now..."  well, you know now!!!!
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:33 AM~13136677
> *:biggrin:
> whats up homies,thanx for the topic bump
> *


  JUST CHILLIN AT WORK AND WAITING FOR ME TO GO HOME AND PICK UP MY TRUCK AND TRAILER TO GO PICK UP MA CARRO :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:35 PM~13140726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 














































:biggrin: WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 28 2009, 10:39 AM~13136690
> *  JUST CHILLIN AT WORK AND WAITING FOR ME TO GO HOME AND PICK UP MY TRUCK AND TRAILER TO GO PICK UP MA CARRO  :cheesy:
> *


i need to get a trailer soon for my trailer queen :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 28 2009, 08:36 PM~13140740
> *i need to get a trailer soon for my trailer queen :biggrin:
> *


MINE AINT A TRAILER QUEEN, WELL FOR NOW IT IS SINCE IT ISNT REGISTERED AND NEEDS TO BE FINISHED


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 28 2009, 10:38 PM~13140752
> *MINE AINT A TRAILER QUEEN, WELL FOR NOW IT IS SINCE IT ISNT REGISTERED AND NEEDS TO BE FINISHED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

been a few hold ups,gotta great price on the steel but i had to order it so that means we gonna play the waiting game...its cool though cuz i got some legal matters that been keeping me from getting shit done but ill be to work real soon...first on the agenda will be building a new body dolly,shave the firewall and get the moonroof installed,and see what the bottom of the car looks like to decide if im gonna paint or undercoat,if its to time consuming im gonna have to undercoat to keep on schedule


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 27 2009, 03:09 PM~13129267
> *YEA, BUT NOT AS BAD AS MINE, SEEN IT THE OTHER DAY ON PAGE 5 OR 6
> *


And I was like "Me Too"  



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 27 2009, 04:54 PM~13130076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 2 2009, 01:26 PM~13152726
> *
> I thought the same thing about you ladies........ bunch of haters :angry:
> 
> *


 :yes: uuuhuh....hatin is my style :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3/4 rod ends
















1-1/2 od 1"id 10ft these trailing arms are gonna be monsters :biggrin: 








i got my upper and lower control arm bushings,swaybar endlinks and bushings,motor mounts,trans mount and body mount bushings all energy suspension.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: :0 nice goodies


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 2 2009, 06:16 PM~13155394
> *:uh:  :0  nice goodies
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you gonna need all that shit, after the plows get done scraping up all the snow and pavement, theres not gonna be much road left. god bless accumulators


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 2 2009, 07:29 PM~13156092
> *you gonna need all that shit, after the plows get done scraping up all the snow and pavement, theres not gonna be much road left. god bless accumulators
> *


NO LIE THERE!!!!BUT NO ACCUMIES ON THIS RIDE,THE REGAL WILL GETEM THOUGH :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 2 2009, 11:26 AM~13152726
> *And I was like "Me Too"
> I thought the same thing about you ladies........ bunch of haters :angry:
> :0
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 PM~13158224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:36 AM~13049877
> *look what i did this morning :happysad: no turning back now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
i never realized u was that ugly... :0 :0 































:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 2 2009, 11:34 PM~13158600
> *:0  :0  :0
> i never realized u was that ugly... :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i think were looking at different pictures cuz im seein a pretty fly white guy :biggrin: 


































hows things going out there for ya homie? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn I got chrome moly for my trailling arms but only an 1/8" thick wall. Your shit is monster (no ****) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 02:04 PM~13154798
> *3/4 rod ends
> 
> 
> ...


Dam....no joke on those TA's! :biggrin: 

Got to like the energy suspension though.....picked up almost all my bushings through them! I like the body mounts I picked up through them....solid! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2009, 06:47 AM~13162570
> *Damn I got chrome moly for my trailling arms but only an 1/8" thick wall. Your shit is monster (no ****) :0  :biggrin:
> *


just wanna be sure they were not gonna be the weak spot :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2009, 09:16 AM~13162803
> *Dam....no joke on those TA's!  :biggrin:
> 
> Got to like the energy suspension though.....picked up almost all my bushings through them! I like the body mounts I picked up through them....solid!  :biggrin:
> *


all their parts are nice and reasonably priced id def recommend them to peeps 
and far as the trailing arms just wanted to be sure they would be strong enough to hold the car on the bumper without failing :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 03:04 PM~13154798
> *3/4 rod ends
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 those will work good with the 14" cylinders you got :biggrin: 









































































or are they 114" :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

double post  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

now all i need is a adex,hmmmm i wonder what i gotta slip deltoro so i could win......any suggestions? :biggrin: 



















3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, atlalien,1979mc


































:biggrin: im just fucking with you guys im sure its a straight up raffle,congrats bro,so when we gonna see it in the trunk?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 AM~13162885
> *:0  :0  :0  those will work good with the 14" cylinders you got :biggrin:
> or are they 114"  :0
> *


 :biggrin: got 24"teles but im gonna swap them out for some 28's from black magic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atlalien_@Mar 3 2009, 07:12 AM~13163131
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


Yeah I guess....it's debatable! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2009, 10:49 AM~13163394
> *Yeah I guess....it's debatable!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bastard! :scrutinize: 








































i know my shits junk but wateva  













































:biggrin: you just wait and see  

















































i got BIG PLANS! :happysad: :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 08:12 AM~13163604
> *bastard! :scrutinize:
> i know my shits junk but wateva
> :biggrin: you just wait and see
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just playing.....it is coming along nicely! 

I got big plans too.....my pocket book just can't keep up!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2009, 11:21 AM~13163679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just playing.....it is coming along nicely!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i know you were playing,you cool peeps


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 08:38 AM~13163836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i know you were playing,you cool peeps
> *


Out of curiosity how much that moly set you back for the TA's?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 3 2009, 11:41 AM~13163858
> *Out of curiosity how much that moly set you back for the TA's?
> *


 i ordered 6 heims,2 bushings,all the lock nuts,bungs and misallignment spacers also got 10' of 1.5"-1/4 wall .......spent 260 .......not bad considering the price of nice adjustables


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 09:00 AM~13164003
> *i ordered 6 heims,2 bushings,all the lock nuts,bungs and misallignment spacers also got 10' of 1.5"-1/4 wall .......spent 260 .......not bad considering the price of nice adjustables
> *


Not bad at all! I want to say my BMH lower adjustables were like $250 shipped...so not bad at all!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

UPDATES????????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 05:04 PM~13154798
> *3/4 rod ends
> 
> 
> ...


is that chrome moly or just mild steel


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 3 2009, 01:20 PM~13164826
> *UPDATES????????
> *


within the next couple days my friend


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2009, 02:06 PM~13165442
> *is that chrome moly or just mild steel
> *


regular carbon steel,chromoly is cool if your ballin and got a tig


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

picked up some 2" box tubing for the body dolly and a piece of c-channel for the bridge,i forgot the stupid sheetmetal for the firewall and cowl though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 03:15 PM~13166308
> *regular carbon steel,chromoly is cool if your ballin and got a tig
> *


I got chrome moly pipe but aint got a tig


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2009, 03:47 PM~13166616
> *I got chrome moly pipe but aint got a tig
> *


it can be welded with arc and mig but the way it was explained to me is there is a before and after process for critical joints that can be bypassed?when tig welded 
needless to say they recomended this carbon dom


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 08:46 PM~13158782
> *:biggrin:  i think were looking at different pictures cuz im seein a pretty fly white guy :biggrin:
> hows things going out there for ya homie? :wave:
> *


:ugh: ummmmmmmm yeah............that must be it...... :ugh: 
























staying busy...........u know............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2009, 10:08 PM~13170596
> *:ugh: ummmmmmmm yeah............that must be it...... :ugh:
> staying busy...........u know............
> *


  its cool i am kinda ugly


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 07:13 PM~13170638
> * its cool i am kinda ugly
> *


  didnt mean to bring u down  
























:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 12:03 AM~13172041
> * didnt mean to bring u down
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know homie ,we just havin fun up in here


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:18 PM~12764848
> *i made my templates today for the heater delete and the cowl gotta get some metal this weekend,im probably gonna make a few sets up see if i can sell them
> 
> 
> ...



nice build up homie, let me know if you decide to make the sets...im intrested... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 3 2009, 07:38 AM~13162907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Mar 4 2009, 03:12 AM~13174362
> *nice build up homie, let me know if you decide to make the sets...im intrested... :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homie,im gonna get on them tomorrow,ill send you a p/m soon as their ready bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

built a body dolly today and got the body mobile again,ill get some pics up tomorrow.....ill see if i got time to get to some sheetmetal in the morning,start the firewall.....if not i can always pull the motor and trans off the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 4 2009, 08:25 PM~13182057
> *thank you homie,im gonna get on them tomorrow,ill send you a p/m soon as their ready bro
> *



thanx i apperciate it...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Im taking this off because you asked nicely. Next time you wont be lucky.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

damn homie sorry i havent checked in but i wanna only post when i got piks so you will know when to check out my thread..... :biggrin: layitlow rule 45 no posting without pikz  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 09:59 PM~13183143
> *Im taking this off because you asked nicely. Next time you wont be lucky.
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie,i almost puked


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 4 2009, 11:04 PM~13184058
> *damn homie sorry i havent checked in but i wanna only post when i got piks so you will know when to check out my thread..... :biggrin: layitlow rule 45 no posting without pikz   :biggrin:
> *


its cool bro,and rule 17 says no bumping your own topic without progress of some sort :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 4 2009, 08:13 PM~13184189
> *its cool bro,and rule 17 says no bumping your own topic without progress of some sort :biggrin:
> *


WELLL U JUST VIOLATED RULE 17.......... :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2009, 01:31 AM~13186421
> *WELLL U JUST VIOLATED RULE 17.......... :cheesy:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 06:48 AM~13188165
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


  





















:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 5 2009, 09:58 AM~13188394
> *
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 07:50 AM~13188727
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Less smiley's...more work!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 5 2009, 11:05 AM~13188853
> *Less smiley's...more work!
> *


maybe im smiling more cuz im to busy to actually reply?!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 08:25 AM~13189013
> *maybe im smiling more cuz im to busy to actually reply?!
> *


Hmmmm....interesting thought.

Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 05:48 AM~13188165
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


dont do that homie your brains gonna fall out your ear :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 5 2009, 01:02 PM~13189838
> *dont do that homie your brains gonna fall out your ear :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn you a funny dude!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

started the firewall


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 04:12 PM~13191763
> *body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good white boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 02:12 PM~13191763
> *body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD **** :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

from this to this :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 03:58 PM~13193906
> *from this to this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :biggrin: , you gonna be paintin' that som bitch?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 5 2009, 07:54 PM~13193873
> *:0  LOOKIN GOOD ****  :biggrin:
> *


THANX CUM DUMPSTER


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 5 2009, 08:00 PM~13193919
> *Clean :biggrin: , you gonna be paintin' that som bitch?
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE ,IT WILL BE GETTING COLOR SOON IF THE WEATHER KEEPS COOPERATING :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 06:00 PM~13193921
> *THANX CUM DUMPSTER
> *


 :0 :angry: I COULNT FIGURE A COMEBACK SO IMMA LET YOU HAVE THAT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 5 2009, 08:03 PM~13193952
> *:0  :angry:  I COULNT FIGURE A COMEBACK SO IMMA LET YOU HAVE THAT
> *


 :0 SWEEEET! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2009, 08:00 PM~13193921
> *THANX CUM DUMPSTER
> *


 :0 :0 no pics please:no:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 06:34 AM~13198841
> *:0  :0 no pics please:no:
> *


 :nono: :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 03:34 AM~13198841
> *:0  :0 no pics please:no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Cosigned! 


Progress is looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

AS OF THIS MORNING THE 4.3-V8 IS OUTTA HERE!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13201997
> *AS OF THIS MORNING THE 4.3-V8 IS OUTTA HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...now the real fun begins~!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 02:04 PM~13201997
> *AS OF THIS MORNING THE 4.3-V8 IS OUTTA HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


4.3 V-8 WTF HUH........................ I THOUGHT 4.3 WAS A 6????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 08:04 PM~13203781
> *4.3 V-8 WTF HUH........................ I THOUGHT 4.3 WAS A 6????
> *


 :yes: 260 v8 ...4.3,its what comes stock in a lot of these old cutties


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 6 2009, 04:09 PM~13202053
> *Very nice...now the real fun begins~!
> *


 :yes: only thing im not really looking forward to is cutting the 1/4 with my 30a plasma


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 06:09 PM~13203812
> *:yes: 260 v8 ...4.3,its what comes stock in a lot of these old cutties
> *


DAMN, I GUESS I LEARNED SOMETHING NEW FOR THE DAY :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13203878
> *DAMN, I GUESS I LEARNED SOMETHING NEW FOR THE DAY  :cheesy:
> *


i had a 79 malibu back in 94 that had that motor,it was slow as hell but it smoked the tires (both of them) and it lasted forever


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 06:20 PM~13203906
> *i had a 79 malibu back in 94 that had that motor,it was slow as hell but it smoked the tires (both of them) and it lasted forever
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

I MADE A VIDEO OF MY RIDE BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO POST IT HERE SO YEA,


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 08:23 PM~13203922
> *I MADE A VIDEO OF MY RIDE BUT DONT KNOW HOW TO POST IT HERE SO YEA,
> *


 :0 upload it to youtube.com


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 06:25 PM~13203945
> *:0 upload it to youtube.com
> *


I DID, I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE WHOLE VIDEO POP UP ON HERE SO HERE IS A LINK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGN0-SrIgO8


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13204031
> *I DID, I JUST DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE WHOLE VIDEO POP UP ON HERE SO HERE IS A LINK
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGN0-SrIgO8
> *


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 06:29 PM~13204498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waste of bandwidth :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, WE HAVE A HATER UPOND US :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13204498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRASSCIASS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 09:29 PM~13204498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice little video,shit looks and sound real good,dual exaust with headers or manifolds?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:38 PM~13204586
> *nice little video,shit looks and sound real good,dual exaust with headers or manifolds?
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I GOT SOME HEADERS IN THERE, I STILL GOTTA FUCK WITH THE ENGINE A LIL OR THE TIMING, SOMETHING JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT, BUT ITLL LIGHT EM UP, BUT STILL, SOMETHING DONT SEEM RIGHT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 09:32 PM~13204528
> *FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, WE HAVE A HATER UPOND US :biggrin:
> *


fuck it!,cant please everyone


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 06:32 PM~13204528
> *FROM THE LOOKS OF IT, WE HAVE A HATER UPOND US :biggrin:
> *


How am I a hater if I'm just speakin the truth......... does the truth hurt or something?? :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:40 PM~13204614
> *fuck it!,cant please everyone
> *


O-WELL, I AINT HERE TO PLEASE ANYBODY :biggrin:  JUST TO HAVE FUN DOIN WHAT I LOVE TO DO AND TO "MOTIVATE" OR AS WE DO, "TALK SHIT"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 09:40 PM~13204611
> *THANKS HOMIE, I GOT SOME HEADERS IN THERE, I STILL GOTTA FUCK WITH THE ENGINE A LIL OR THE TIMING, SOMETHING JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT, BUT ITLL LIGHT EM UP, BUT STILL, SOMETHING DONT SEEM RIGHT
> *


i know what you mean,just take a timing gun to it ,that settin shit by ear aint no good.......what headers you got, long tube or shorties?......i thought the long tube drop lower than the frame of the car thats why im curious


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:43 PM~13204644
> *i know what you mean,just take a timing gun to it ,that settin shit by ear aint no good.......what headers you got, long tube or shorties?......i thought the long tube drop lower than the frame of the car thats why im curious
> *


I "THINK" THEY ARE LONGS, NOT 100% SURE THOUGH, CAR HAS BEEN SITTIN FOR A GOOD 3 YEARS BEFORE ACCTUALLY DOIN ANYTHING TO IT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 09:42 PM~13204632
> *O-WELL, I AINT HERE TO PLEASE ANYBODY  :biggrin:    JUST TO HAVE FUN DOIN WHAT I LOVE TO DO AND TO "MOTIVATE" OR AS WE DO, "TALK SHIT"
> *


i like to motivate my layitlow homies 






























i save the shit talkin for kakalak


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:47 PM~13204678
> *i like to motivate my layitlow homies
> i save the shit talkin for kakalak
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRU THAT, HE KNOWS WHATS UP


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 09:48 PM~13204685
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRU THAT, HE KNOWS WHATS UP
> *


i dont think hes got a clue :loco:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

Do I got to make a house call for you chumps?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:51 PM~13204706
> *i dont think hes got a clue :loco:
> *


O-WELL, FUCK IT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 09:51 PM~13204717
> *Do I got to make a house call for you chumps?
> *


only if ya wanna get put in time out puto  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 09:52 PM~13204720
> *O-WELL, FUCK IT
> *


 lol he's cool ,now if we can only get him to work on his ride :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 07:54 PM~13204742
> *lol he's cool ,now if we can only get him to work on his ride :biggrin:
> *


YEA HE IS, BUT YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT'LL BE HARD FOR HIM TO DO THOUGH :roflmao:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13204706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be a cold day in hell :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13204760
> *No.  dont think you do
> That will be a cold day in hell :uh:
> *


hmmmm,guess you gonna have to bring it then huh>?!?!


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 06:59 PM~13204773
> *hmmmm,guess you gonna have to bring it then huh>?!?!
> *


In do time homie.....in due time, I know where you live :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

NOT TALKIN SHIT, JUST A JOKE MY GIRL TOLD ME, BUT

ITS FUNNY THAT HE SAID "COLD DAY IN HELL BEFORE THAT HAPPENS" :roflmao: BUT I SWEAR THATS THE SAME SHIT THE "AMERICANS" (WHITE FOLKS) SAID "IT'LL BE A COLD DAY IN HELL BEFORE A BLACK PERSON IS PRESIDENT" WELL IT HAS BEEN PRETTY COLD THIS FUCKIN YEAR HUH :roflmao:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 07:02 PM~13204791
> *NOT TALKIN SHIT, JUST A JOKE MY GIRL TOLD ME, BUT
> 
> ITS FUNNY THAT HE SAID "COLD DAY IN HELL BEFORE THAT HAPPENS" :roflmao: BUT I SWEAR THATS THE SAME SHIT THE "AMERICANS" (WHITE FOLKS) SAID "IT'LL BE A COLD DAY IN HELL BEFORE A BLACK PERSON IS PRESIDENT" WELL IT HAS BEEN PRETTY COLD THIS FUCKIN YEAR HUH :roflmao:
> *


Fuck them cracka's and fuck the pres too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 10:02 PM~13204789
> *In do time homie.....in due time, I know where you live :0
> *


its cool ,lmk when your ready.....i got you


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WE TAKIN BETS ON THIS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:02 PM~13204791
> *NOT TALKIN SHIT, JUST A JOKE MY GIRL TOLD ME, BUT
> 
> ITS FUNNY THAT HE SAID "COLD DAY IN HELL BEFORE THAT HAPPENS" :roflmao: BUT I SWEAR THATS THE SAME SHIT THE "AMERICANS" (WHITE FOLKS) SAID "IT'LL BE A COLD DAY IN HELL BEFORE A BLACK PERSON IS PRESIDENT" WELL IT HAS BEEN PRETTY COLD THIS FUCKIN YEAR HUH :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:05 PM~13204819
> *WE TAKIN BETS ON THIS
> *


i hand out ass whippings as if it where second nature :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 10:08 PM~13204843
> *i hand out ass whippings as if it where second nature :0
> *


who pissed you off now :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 10:06 PM~13204827
> *BOSSMAN can spank me any time
> *


  :twak: 











































:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:08 PM~13204843
> *i hand out ass whippings as if it where second nature :0
> *


 :0 I GOT A GRAN ON YA, FUCK IT, THE TITLE TO MY CARRO  


AND YOU KNOW, ITS KINDA FUNNY HOW THAT FUCKKER LOGGGED OFF AND FUCKIN KAKA LOGGED IN HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I came in the tail end (no ****) of all this, whats going on??


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 08:11 PM~13204864
> *I came in the tail end (no ****) of all this, whats going on??
> *


BULLSHIT :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:11 PM~13204862
> *:0 I GOT A GRAN ON YA, FUCK IT, THE TITLE TO MY CARRO
> AND YOU KNOW, ITS KINDA FUNNY HOW THAT FUCKKER LOGGGED OFF AND FUCKIN KAKA LOGGED IN HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im rolling over here :biggrin: :wave: Just trying to MOTIVATE you :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:11 PM~13204862
> *:0 I GOT A GRAN ON YA, FUCK IT, THE TITLE TO MY CARRO
> AND YOU KNOW, ITS KINDA FUNNY HOW THAT FUCKKER LOGGGED OFF AND FUCKIN KAKA LOGGED IN HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *




you know how kaka does it,ALL GANGSTA AND SHIT :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 08:13 PM~13204872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im rolling over here :biggrin:  :wave: Just trying to MOTIVATE you :biggrin:
> *


FUCKIN ASSHOLE, DAMN, SHIT WAS STARTING TO GET TO ME, BUT I WASNT GONNA LET HIM (YOU) GET TO ME :biggrin: FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:14 PM~13204877
> *FUCKIN ASSHOLE, DAMN, SHIT WAS STARTING TO GET TO ME, BUT I WASNT GONNA LET HIM (YOU) GET TO ME  :biggrin: FUCK THAT SHIT
> *


I cant post enough of these :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:13 PM~13204874
> *[/size]
> you know how kaka does it,ALL GANGSTA AND SHIT :uh:
> *


THATS IT, THAT MAKES HIM A TOTAL 









THATS RIGHT A *** :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I crack myself up :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 08:20 PM~13204912
> *I crack myself up :biggrin:
> *


1 DAY CULERO, 1 DAY ME LA VAS APAGAR :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

FUNNYSHIT.COM
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 10:20 PM~13204912
> *I finger my crack myself :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:23 PM~13204939
> *1 DAY CULERO, 1 DAY ME LA VAS APAGAR  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:36 PM~13205059
> *FUNNYSHIT.COM
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE :roflmao:








































IS THAT BETTER :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13205070
> *:0
> *


BASTARD WAS PISSIN ME OFF :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:38 PM~13205074
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:39 PM~13205078
> *why you blowin up my spot man :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


HOLD UP THEN, ILL GO EDIT IT RIGHT QUIK THEN :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13205076
> *BASTARD WAS PISSIN ME OFF  :angry:
> *


hes real good at that :yes:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:40 PM~13205087
> *hes real good at that  :yes:
> *


HIS DAY IS COMING


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:39 PM~13205083
> *HOLD UP THEN, ILL GO EDIT IT RIGHT QUIK THEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:41 PM~13205094
> *HIS DAY IS COMING
> *


 :yes: sooner than later,im hoping to bring my car down to florida this summer :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:39 PM~13205078
> *thanx :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:43 PM~13205107
> *:yes: sooner than later,im hoping to bring my car down to florida this summer :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:44 PM~13205117
> *:0
> *


my sister lives in hollywood ,how far is that from u guys


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 09:29 PM~13205840
> *my sister lives in hollywood ,how far is that from u guys
> *


 :0 :0 WHAT SHE LOOK LIKE??? :0 

























:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2009, 04:17 AM~13207304
> *:0  :0 WHAT SHE LOOK LIKE??? :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 7 2009, 04:17 AM~13207304
> *:0  :0 WHAT SHE LOOK LIKE??? :0
> :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13205840
> *my sister lives in hollywood ,how far is that from u guys
> *


IF SHE IS HOTT, NOT TO FAR, IF SHES FUGLY, TOOOOOOOO FAR 






































:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 7 2009, 05:20 PM~13210317
> *IF SHE IS HOTT, NOT TO FAR, IF SHES FUGLY, TOOOOOOOO FAR
> :biggrin:
> *


she's a real fido..............ruff ruff


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin: 
















started the firewall

















from this to this :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 7 2009, 06:22 PM~13211464
> *she's a real fido..............ruff ruff
> *


TRU TRU, FUCK IT, ILL TAKE 1 FOR THE TEAM, AND HONESTLY, I THINK ITS LIKE AN HOUR OR SO FROM WHERE I LIVE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2009, 08:29 PM~13211513
> *lookin good homie :biggrin:
> *


you knew i was fishing for compliments,huh?! :biggrin: ,thanx for noticing :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 7 2009, 09:40 PM~13212034
> *TRU TRU, FUCK IT, ILL TAKE 1 FOR THE TEAM, AND HONESTLY, I THINK ITS LIKE AN HOUR OR SO FROM WHERE I LIVE
> *


aint to bad,if im out there im gonna go serve that fucker kaaaaaaakalak then come check you and roooolll out!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Hollywood is 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 7 2009, 10:30 PM~13212356
> *Hollywood is 5 minutes from my house.
> *


:biggrin: oooh damn maybe all of us should get together and build kakalaks car while im out that way :uh: 












































i meant rooooll out! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 7 2009, 10:35 PM~13212397
> *:biggrin: oooh damn maybe all of us should get together and build kakalaks car while im out that way  :uh:
> i meant rooooll out! :biggrin:
> *


Shit if you wanna drive 2 and a half hours from my house to LAKS house ill roll with you. But im passenger all the way on that one.


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin:
> http://c1.ac-started the firewall
> [img]http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/8/l_982389d1620143b49920742dd9ccb929.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 7 2009, 09:57 PM~13212123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 being that you live where it gets hella cold


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> > > body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin:
> > > http://c1.ac-started the firewall
> > > [img]http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/8/l_982389d1620143b49920742dd9ccb929.jpg
> > >
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13212476
> *Shit if you wanna drive 2 and a half hours from my house to LAKS house ill roll with you. But im passenger all the way on that one.
> *


hmmm, ill do it :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2009, 08:46 AM~13215275
> *
> If you can do some bodywork, I'll feed yah :cheesy:
> :biggrin: *


  



> *x2 being that you live where it gets hella cold
> 
> *


heated is over rated not to mention its for pussies :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 7 2009, 08:01 PM~13212149
> *aint to bad,if im out there im gonna go serve that fucker kaaaaaaakalak then come check you and roooolll out!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 8 2009, 01:56 PM~13216149
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


no joke


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 11:57 AM~13216166
> *no joke
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 11:03 AM~13215495
> *
> heated is over rated not to mention its for pussies :biggrin:
> *


Well call me a puss cause Id rather sweat than freeze


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2009, 05:25 PM~13217364
> *Well call me a puss cause Id rather sweat than freeze
> *


ok........PUUUUUSSSSSY!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 7 2009, 02:20 PM~13210317
> *IF SHE IS HOTT, NOT TO FAR, IF SHES FUGLY, TOOOOOOOO FAR
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

TODAY I PULLED THE STEERING BOX AND ALL THE LINKAGES ,SWAYBAR AND THE FRAME SUPPORTS,CLEANED UP SOME OF THE FRAME AND WELDED SOME BRACES IN PLACE,I DONNO WHERE TO BEGIN  I THINK IM GONNA DO THE CENTER SECTION FIRST THEN DO THE BELLY SHRINK


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU KNOW THE RULES..........................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 8 2009, 06:58 PM~13217898
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES..........................
> *


be right back :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 02:44 PM~13217480
> *TODAY I PULLED THE STEERING BOX AND ALL THE LINKAGES ,SWAYBAR AND THE FRAME SUPPORTS,CLEANED UP SOME OF THE FRAME AND WELDED SOME BRACES IN PLACE,I DONNO WHERE TO BEGIN   I THINK IM GONNA DO THE CENTER SECTION FIRST THEN DO THE BELLY SHRINK
> *



Good idea! We started at the center...would highly recommend it.....you would be amazed at how well that straightens up the frame right away! 

And a little piece of advice....weld pieces in the center section like these:



















You will be amazed at how much that keeps the frame from tweaking on the rotisserie, and straightens it out. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13217949
> *Good idea! We started at the center...would highly recommend it.....you would be amazed at how well that straightens up the frame right away!
> 
> And a little piece of advice....weld pieces in the center section like these:
> ...


honestly i inetended on putting the small pieces inside the rails too,its weird cuz i never seen it done.... well,until now.thanx for the advice,keep it coming


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 04:25 PM~13218059
> *honestly i inetended on putting the small pieces inside the rails too,its weird cuz i never seen it done.... well,until now.thanx for the advice,keep it coming
> *


Great minds think alike! :biggrin: was shocked at how much that straightened the frame up, and kept it from tweaking. We started on the rails....then moved to the back, and then the belly. 

But we just did it that route because we were in no hurry to do the belly in 1/4".

I am sure you will do so.....but we also took the time to weld plate inside the bottom of the spring pocket..and then on top too for that extra beef-e-ness! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 07:00 PM~13217911
> *be right back :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


no luck digi is dead! your not missin much though


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 07:29 PM~13218079
> *Great minds think alike!  :biggrin: was shocked at how much that straightened the frame up, and kept it from tweaking. We started on the rails....then moved to the back, and then the belly.
> 
> But we just did it that route because we were in no hurry to do the belly in 1/4".
> ...


 :biggrin: great minds indeed!.....oooh yeah thats the area my last car failed,spring towers ripped threw,dont want that shit to happen again


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Mar 8 2009, 10:16 PM~13219347
> *:wave:
> *


hey whats new with you homie? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 05:42 PM~13218138
> *no luck digi is dead! your not missin much though
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 05:44 PM~13217480
> *TODAY I PULLED THE STEERING BOX AND ALL THE LINKAGES ,SWAYBAR AND THE FRAME SUPPORTS,CLEANED UP SOME OF THE FRAME AND WELDED SOME BRACES IN PLACE,I DONNO WHERE TO BEGIN   I THINK IM GONNA DO THE CENTER SECTION FIRST THEN DO THE BELLY SHRINK
> *


What diet are you going with???? Or is that a dance........ Do the belly Shrink.. Do the belly Shrink :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 07:42 PM~13218138
> *no luck digi is dead! your not missin much though
> *


if only I had a nickle for everytime someone said that :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 07:24 AM~13222451
> *What diet are you going with???? Or is that a dance........ Do the belly Shrink.. Do the belly Shrink :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: no comment


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 05:06 PM~13218294
> *:biggrin: great minds indeed!.....oooh yeah thats the area my last car failed,spring towers ripped threw,dont want that shit to happen again
> *


We wrapped inside and outside the spring pockets in 1/4" so I am thinking we should be good to go! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 07:25 AM~13222454
> *if only I had a nickle for everytime someone said that :uh:
> *


yeah then youd be able to pay someone to build your shit cuz that car aint NEVER gonna be done.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13217949
> *Good idea! We started at the center...would highly recommend it.....you would be amazed at how well that straightens up the frame right away!
> 
> And a little piece of advice....weld pieces in the center section like these:
> ...


This is good info man, I'm going to look at doing this to mine.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:42 AM~13222564
> *yeah then youd be able to pay someone to build your shit cuz that car aint NEVER gonna be done.
> *


you bring up a good point


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13217949
> *Good idea! We started at the center...would highly recommend it.....you would be amazed at how well that straightens up the frame right away!
> 
> And a little piece of advice....weld pieces in the center section like these:
> ...


they are called beam stiffners, we use them on bridges to strengthen the girders :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WTF, PICS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13228616
> *WTF, PICS FOOL :biggrin:
> *


im trying to accomplish something here before i show any pics,probably tomorrow


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2009, 05:05 PM~13217949
> *Good idea! We started at the center...would highly recommend it.....you would be amazed at how well that straightens up the frame right away!
> 
> And a little piece of advice....weld pieces in the center section like these:
> ...



Good idea :cheesy: 

Im glad I thought of it


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 06:06 PM~13218294
> *:biggrin: great minds indeed!.....oooh yeah thats the area my last car failed,spring towers ripped threw,dont want that shit to happen again
> *



That shit SUX :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 9 2009, 10:31 PM~13229264
> *That shit SUX :angry:
> *


its what i get for 40"+ in a unreinforced car :biggrin: ...i also caved in the front crossmember had my 1-1/4 extended arms butterflyin badd


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:40 PM~13229407
> *its what i get for 40"+ in a unreinforced car :biggrin: ...i also caved in the front crossmember had my 1-1/4 extended arms butterflyin badd
> *



seen that scenario many times


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 07:18 PM~13229071
> *im trying to accomplish something here before i show any pics,probably tomorrow
> *


CMON GRAMPS..........NEW PIX :angry: 

NEED HELP OFF UR WHEELCHAIR?? :0 























:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

STILL WAITING


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

waiting on pics too!!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Mar 9 2009, 05:45 PM~13228616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x5 :biggrin:


----------



## elrey82 (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13237137
> *x2 :0
> x3
> x4 :cheesy:
> ...


x6


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Mar 10 2009, 03:33 PM~13237137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 makes me feel bad cuz i didnt get to work on the ride today  ,had a fucking tierod break of on the daily,so i figured since it was working on the truck id do the exaust and an oil change......maybe tomorrow guys sorry


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 10 2009, 04:29 PM~13238618
> *:0 makes me feel bad cuz i didnt get to work on the ride today  ,had a fucking tierod break of on the daily,so i figured since it was working on the truck id do the exaust and an oil change......maybe tomorrow guys sorry
> *


Thats no excuse :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 06:41 PM~13238735
> *Thats no excuse  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


  damn :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 06:41 PM~13238735
> *Thats no excuse  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Im going to use that :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13239854
> *Im going to use that  :cheesy:
> *


as if you dont got enough of your own :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 10 2009, 09:53 PM~13241264
> *as if you dont got enough of your own  :biggrin:
> *


I want a fresh Idea :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 10 2009, 03:41 PM~13238735
> *Thats no excuse  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 7 2009, 07:26 PM~13211490
> *body dolly together and in service,works nicely and strong too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! The build-up looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 11 2009, 03:35 AM~13245582
> *Nice!  The build-up looks good!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 and he is making good progress :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2009, 07:01 AM~13245811
> *x2 and he is making good progress :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: thanx homie?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 11 2009, 12:37 PM~13247601
> *:scrutinize: thanx homie?
> *


no hidden ajenda, it is what it is


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Mar 11 2009, 03:35 AM~13245582
> *Nice!  The build-up looks good!  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you,you got a nice ass cutty bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 12:44 AM~13244152
> *x2 :angry:
> *


i know,i hate myself now!  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2009, 12:41 PM~13247637
> *no hidden ajenda, it is what it is
> *


well thats a nice change,i appreciate the good words :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:44 AM~13247668
> *i know,i hate myself now!   :biggrin:
> *


DONT GO DOIN NOTHING DRASTIC NOW... :0 ...........I WANNA SEE U FINISH THE BUILD... :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

tick tock.......done yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 11 2009, 12:57 PM~13247785
> *tick tock.......done yet??  :biggrin:
> *


haha i been driving this car for 6 months already  




















































syke :biggrin: ....ill be amazed if i actually get this car done by summer


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 12:50 PM~13247715
> *DONT GO DOIN NOTHING DRASTIC NOW... :0 ...........I WANNA SEE U FINISH THE BUILD... :angry:
> *


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:42 AM~13247649
> *thank you,you got a nice ass cutty bro
> *


Thanks homie! uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 11 2009, 01:25 PM~13249622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.......ur new nickname......."REDBALL"......... :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 11:15 PM~13253709
> *lol.......ur new nickname......."REDBALL"......... :0
> *


Good Name cause he painted his batteries red too :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

steel coming next week , :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 11:15 PM~13253709
> *lol.......ur new nickname......."REDBALL"......... :0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 12 2009, 07:53 AM~13257287
> *Good Name cause he painted his batteries red too :cheesy:
> *


those batteries are gone,gonna get some fresh ones soon


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2009, 04:37 PM~13261158
> *steel coming next week ,  :0
> *


perfect,thats gonna be right on time!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

NOT MUCH BRO,JUST KICKIN WITH WIFEY AND BURNIN A PHATTY :420: 





























WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 12 2009, 07:00 PM~13263404
> *NOT MUCH BRO,JUST KICKIN WITH WIFEY AND BURNIN A PHATTY :420:
> WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? :biggrin:
> *


I COULD USE A PHATTY RIGHT ABOUT NOW, BUT JUST CHILLIN YOU KNOW, WAITIN ON THE CAR HAULER TO GET HERE :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 12 2009, 09:00 PM~13263404
> *NOT MUCH BRO,JUST KICKIN WITH WIFEY AND SMOKIN LEROY'S PHATTY :420:
> WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? :biggrin:
> *


:barf: :barf:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 12 2009, 09:00 PM~13263404
> *NOT MUCH BRO,JUST KICKIN WITH WIFEY AND BURNIN A PHATTY :420:
> WHATS GOOD WITH YOU? :biggrin:
> *



man you need to get your ass out in the shop!!! i'm gonna be all caught up to you soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 13 2009, 07:10 PM~13273465
> *man you need to get your ass out in the shop!!! i'm gonna be all caught up to you soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: i know bro,just gimme some time and ill be on track :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

BUILT THESE BOXS FOR MY EXPLORER TODAY,JUST THOUGHT ID POST IT


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

not into audio no more, but RE makes one helluva sub. box looks good man.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 13 2009, 07:09 PM~13274860
> *BUILT THESE BOXS FOR MY EXPLORER TODAY,JUST THOUGHT ID POST IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ....NOT BAD........................

























FOR A WHITE GUY :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Box is looking good! is that plywood? Hard to tell from the pics!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Mar 13 2009, 10:39 PM~13275074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx bro,normally i use mdf but it was pricey so i used 3/4 particle board its all i used to use back in the 90's


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 08:17 AM~13293639
> *ya i gave up on it for a while but i bought 4 of these for the cutty and couldnt come up with the cubic footage i needed so i figured putem in the daily and im really impressed this is the first time i used RE
> :wave:
> 
> ...


Looking good. I know MDF has went up around here too.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

IS RE A NEW BRAND OR IS IT MADE BY A POPULAR BRAND SPEAKER CO. I JUST NEVER HEARD OF THOSE B4.HOW MANY WATTS DO THEY PUT OUT? THEY LOOK NICE THOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 16 2009, 11:30 AM~13293721
> *IS RE A NEW BRAND OR IS IT MADE BY A POPULAR BRAND SPEAKER CO. I JUST NEVER HEARD OF THOSE B4.HOW MANY WATTS DO THEY PUT OUT? THEY LOOK NICE THOU.  :thumbsup:
> *


they were their own brand for years but u.s amps recenty bought them out,their one of the best kept secrets far as affordable audio


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my lawyer is taking all my money this is why no progress


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2009, 05:42 PM~13296795
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 07:19 PM~13297584
> *:biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2009, 08:22 PM~13298157
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 hno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 05:17 PM~13297568
> *my lawyer is taking all my money this is why no progress
> *


LIIIIIIES


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 18 2009, 12:46 AM~13311443
> *LIIIIIIES
> *


ummmm yeah, i wish


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 12 2009, 04:37 PM~13261158
> *steel coming next week ,  :0
> *


still waiting


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup fool? :wave:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:06 AM~13313278
> *still waiting
> *


you and me both , just back from jerz ,havent heard back and hes on weekends in jail


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 18 2009, 11:40 PM~13320842
> *you and me both , just back from jerz ,havent heard back and hes on weekends in jail
> *


 :0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

man i been slacking too. i need to get out there soon.

i heard there was a guy out near you doing roof's in Caddy's. I need a 44" you know how much he wants?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 19 2009, 08:55 AM~13323808
> *man i been slacking too. i need to get out there soon.
> 
> i heard there was a guy out near you doing roof's in Caddy's. I need a 44" you know how much he wants?
> *


theres a guy out here doing them,good people doing real nice work..he gonna be cuttin my roof soon  

2 post above your last,his name is brett,hittem up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2009, 07:02 AM~13323574
> *:0
> *


weekends suck


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 18 2009, 06:04 AM~13313275
> *ummmm yeah, i wish
> *


AM I MISSING SOMETHING


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 19 2009, 06:19 PM~13328376
> *AM I MISSING SOMETHING
> *


yep..... pics on this nikkuhs thread. :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 19 2009, 11:19 AM~13324496
> *weekends suck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 20 2009, 04:50 PM~13338451
> *as many of you know ive been dealing with some legal issues ,i had court today and got sentenced to weekends in jail rather then the 3 years i was facing,cant stress how good i feel about that...just thought id share with you all cuz i consider you all my friends :biggrin:
> *


soap on a rope on the way :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 20 2009, 08:48 PM~13340476
> *soap on a rope on the way :biggrin:
> *


 ima have them fools like hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

notice the dash and windsheild missing


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

]i was trying to get some more pics but the camera is never charged, makes me wanna slap a bitch :angry:....but anyways when i was welding a couple screw holes on the firewall the dash cought fire,i hosed it down for almost an hour ,i pulled the dash it was still smoldering ,windsheild cracked soon as the cold water hit it ,the car was so full of water it was pouring out over the door sills :0 .....well anyways shit sucks! but on the upside i got a delivery today :biggrin: 
























































2 sheets 1/4 and 2 sheets 3/16(thanx brett)..........let the games begin























:thumbsup:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13367485
> *notice the dash and windsheild missing
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Man that sucks abotu the dash....what caught fire?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13367904
> *]i was trying to get some more pics but the camera is never charged, makes me wanna slap a bitch :angry:....but anyways when i was welding a couple screw holes on the firewall the dash cought fire,i hosed it down for almost an hour ,i pulled the dash it was still smoldering ,windsheild cracked soon as the cold water hit it ,the car was so full of water it was pouring out over the door sills  :0 .....well anyways shit sucks! but on the upside i got a delivery today :biggrin:
> 2 sheets 1/4 and 2 sheets 3/16(thanx brett)..........let the games begin
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: jk sorry about the dash homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 08:36 AM~13371706
> *Man that sucks abotu the dash....what caught fire?
> *


the insulation/sound deadner started it then the heater ducting and dash cought and wasnt shit i could do,i felt helpless as fuck// only one wire got burned and the speedometer cable got fried,the heater vents and the clock melted other than that it wasnt to bad :happysad: the shitty part is it went perfect until the very last hole


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 05:55 AM~13371759
> *the insulation/sound deadner started it then the heater ducting and dash cought and wasnt shit i could do,i felt helpless as fuck// only one wire got burned and the speedometer cable got fried,the heater vents and the clock melted other than that it wasnt to bad :happysad: the shitty part is it went perfect until the very last hole
> *


That sucks man. Thankfully it sounds like it wasn't a massive amount of damage...although no matter howe much or little damage that is still a tough position to be in.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 08:39 AM~13371714
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  jk sorry about the dash homie
> *


thanks bro shit sucked bad
be honest i threw out all the burned stuff because last night was garbage pick up,but the dash is still here and i can probably get pics of that,one of those dash topper pads would prolly make it usable,but i cant do that...its not how i roll


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 08:58 AM~13371766
> *That sucks man. Thankfully it sounds like it wasn't a massive amount of damage...although no matter howe much or little damage that is still a tough position to be in.
> *


luckily there wasnt much left to burn,but i just need to replace the dash and windsheild,thank god i pulled the interior :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 06:04 AM~13371777
> *luckily there wasnt much left to burn,but i just need to replace the dash and windsheild,thank god i pulled the interior :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that could have gotten real bad real fast! Things happen for a reason though...so maybe it's a good thing in hidding! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13371839
> *Yeah that could have gotten real bad real fast! Things happen for a reason though...so maybe it's a good thing in hidding!  :biggrin:
> *


i think like that also ,my wife thought i was nuts cuz i was laughing while putting the fire out :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 06:51 AM~13371964
> *i think like that also ,my wife thought i was nuts cuz i was laughing while putting the fire out :biggrin:
> *


Lol...unfortunately sometimes that is all you can do. 

We had a couple weekends like that in the garage where the grinder busted, ran out of gases for the torch and welder, ran out of welding wire, the blade for the band saw busted...and really all you can do is laugh!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 09:51 AM~13371964
> *i think like that also ,my wife thought i was nuts cuz i was laughing while putting the fire out :biggrin:
> *


Sheit, mine would be like " We dont need no water, let that motha fuha burn"


She thinks of my car like a girl friend....... but little does she know that shes the girl friend and tha cutty is who Im married to :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




man I hope she doesnt see this post hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 24 2009, 10:14 AM~13372049
> *Lol...unfortunately sometimes that is all you can do.
> 
> We had a couple weekends like that in the garage where the grinder busted, ran out of gases for the torch and welder, ran out of welding wire, the blade for the band saw busted...and really all you can do is laugh!
> *


Im passed the laughing stage....... Im not a fun person to be around if I dont get something done on my car every weekend :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 03:41 PM~13376578
> *Sheit, mine would be like " We dont need no water, let that motha fuha burn"
> She thinks of my car like a girl friend....... but little does she know that shes the girl friend and tha cutty is who Im married to :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> man I hope she doesnt see this post hno: hno: :biggrin:
> *


preach on.............. :banghead: :scrutinize:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 08:55 AM~13371759
> *the insulation/sound deadner started it then the heater ducting and dash cought and wasnt shit i could do,i felt helpless as fuck// only one wire got burned and the speedometer cable got fried,the heater vents and the clock melted other than that it wasnt to bad :happysad: the shitty part is it went perfect until the very last hole
> *



ahh shit that fuckin sucks, so now what a custom dash?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 06:41 PM~13376578
> *Sheit, mine would be like " We dont need no water, let that motha fuha burn"
> She thinks of my car like a girl friend....... but little does she know that shes the girl friend and tha cutty is who Im married to :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> man I hope she doesnt see this post hno: hno: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DONT WORRY IM KEEPIN HER BUSY  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13377453
> *:0 DONT WORRY IM KEEPIN HER BUSY   :biggrin:
> *


we will just have to wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 08:00 AM~13371773
> *thanks bro shit sucked bad
> be honest i threw out all the burned stuff because last night was garbage pick up,but the dash is still here and i can probably get pics of that,one of those dash topper pads would prolly make it usable,but i cant do that...its not how i roll
> *


X2 YOU DON'T WANT YOUR SHIT TO LOOK LIKE MINE. FUCKING DASH CAPS. :angry: SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THE DASH BRO. BUT FUCK IT AT LEAST YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT WILL BE DONE RIGHT 1000% NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3/16 fresh cut /pretty clean for a 30amp plasma and quick too. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

inner and outers for the center section


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

puttin in work


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

piece by piece ,fitting marking and trimming.....i think this is gonna take a while :yessad: 
















this is all i got done today because my grinder died early in the day and i cant drive for a while so im stuck doing what i can, i cut the parts for the other side too,tomorrow i will get a couple more grinders and finish cleaning the side rails up and get the other sides plated and start the top and bottom pieces.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13377866
> *puttin in work
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13378237
> *looking  good
> *


thanks,that cutlass in your avitar is looking clean as hell and thats one my favorite colors..got any bigger pics?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 24 2009, 08:30 PM~13377626
> *X2 YOU DON'T WANT YOUR SHIT TO LOOK LIKE MINE. FUCKING DASH CAPS. :angry: SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THE DASH BRO. BUT FUCK IT AT LEAST YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT WILL BE DONE RIGHT 1000% NOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol but bro your doing that car nice as hell and clean as fuk... way more detail then im going into with mine ,my shit is just goona be a clean street hopper doing 70+ if im lucky :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

randoms








haha my brother puttin in work too,hes gotta roadmaster that is next inline for some work 







'
thats him when we built the boxs formy explorer


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

was up homie


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it ever NOT cold over there? :uh: If you were over here everyone would think your going snow boarding. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 25 2009, 12:09 AM~13380510
> *Is it ever NOT cold over there?  :uh: If you were over here everyone would think your going snow boarding.  :cheesy:
> *


it was 30 degrees,we get about 3-4 months of nice weather per year :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Mar 24 2009, 11:16 PM~13379779
> *was up homie
> *


damn,havent seen you in a while....whats new? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13377453
> *:0 DONT WORRY IM KEEPIN HER BUSY   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 10:07 PM~13378809
> *randoms
> 
> 
> ...


dang it I cant see pics again, work blocked them


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man. Wish we would have had a plasma...would have saved so much time and money on grinding discs/torch gases!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 08:39 AM~13382940
> *Looking good man. Wish we would have had a plasma...would have saved so much time and money on grinding discs/torch gases!
> *


thanx homie
i love having it,wifey got it for me for chrismas couple years ago...wish she went the next step up but it works great for 3/16 and cuts 1/4 half decently...i do need to get some torches though,shit,i had those pieces cut out quick as hell.later today i gotta go get a new grinder, cutt off discs and some good dust masks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 08:13 AM~13382879
> *dang it I cant see pics again, work blocked them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

some pics of this mornings work


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 10:08 AM~13385292
> *some pics of thismornings work
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 04:05 AM~13382857
> *it was 30 degrees,we get about 3-4 months of nice weather per year :uh:
> *


Damn that sucks. I hate when my hands are cold :tears: Gotta respect the dedication to building a ride in those conditions. It's looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

its crazy how that weather changes out there.. is it still snow season or its over.. looks like a nice day over there.. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 25 2009, 02:16 PM~13385363
> *Damn that sucks. I hate when my hands are cold  :tears: Gotta respect the dedication to building a ride in those conditions. It's looking good.  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you ,it gets tuff sometimes,but everyone here on layitlow keeps me motivated :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 25 2009, 02:16 PM~13385363
> *Damn that sucks. I hate when my hands are cold  :tears: Gotta respect the dedication to building a ride in those conditions. It's looking good.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 10:18 AM~13385382
> *thank you ,it gets tuff sometimes,but everyone here on layitlow keeps me motivated :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Mar 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13385366
> *its crazy how that weather changes out there.. is it still snow season or its over.. looks like a nice day over there.. :biggrin:
> *


it is nice today ,right around 60 degrees :biggrin: and the snow season is techniclly
over,thanx for the good word homies


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 02:20 PM~13385400
> *x2
> *


  whats new with your ride?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

belly shrink is next on the agenda :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 02:27 PM~13385470
> *belly shrink is next on the agenda :0
> *


me too, i got to lose this weight :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 02:44 PM~13385644
> *me too, i got to lose this weight :cheesy:
> *


niggie im 300lbs and only 5'10"  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 02:46 PM~13385659
> *niggie im 300lbs and only 5'10"   :biggrin:
> *


Im 5'11" and 202 wet :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

didnt get much else done today,i made templates for the rear outer arches,i wanted to cut them out but the 1/4 plate is to heavy to move alone


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 04:02 PM~13386320
> *Im 5'11" and 202 wet  :biggrin:
> *


had to add the extra 2lbs huh? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 06:24 PM~13378274
> *thanks,that cutlass in your avitar is looking clean as hell and thats one my favorite colors..got any bigger pics?
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

all the pics are from a damn cell fone...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 looking good bro!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2009, 06:13 PM~13388767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: SHOW OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 25 2009, 05:19 PM~13388845
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: SHOW OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13388853
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 25 2009, 08:18 PM~13388832
> *:0 looking good bro!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx again brett


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13385292
> *some pics of this mornings work*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13391462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......................NOT TOO SHABBY FOR A WHITE GUY................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 26 2009, 01:32 AM~13392616
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......................NOT TOO SHABBY FOR A WHITE GUY................
> *


its my first wrap,any suggestions since your a pro :cheesy:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Its first 3-wheel :0 :0 Looking good man :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13387501
> *had to add the extra 2lbs huh? :biggrin:
> *


It makes me feel better :happysad:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Wassup fool? :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN, LOOKIN MIGHTY GOOD, BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE, LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 07:10 AM~13393969
> *its my first wrap,any suggestions since your a pro :cheesy:
> *



I know you were not talking to me and I ain't no pro but, put the bumpers back on or brace the ends, also don't weld it with one wheel up in the air. just a tip


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13401364
> *I know you were not talking to me and I ain't no pro but, put the bumpers back on or brace the ends, also don't weld it with one wheel up in the air. just a tip
> *


back bumper is on and the front is braced and both wheels are off the ground and on stands in that pic,thanx for the info though


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 26 2009, 04:30 PM~13397851
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN, LOOKIN MIGHTY GOOD, BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE, LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Mar 26 2009, 03:02 PM~13397073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:wuzz up peeps


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13401364
> *I know you were not talking to me and I ain't no pro but, put the bumpers back on or brace the ends, also don't weld it with one wheel up in the air. just a tip
> *


good info


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry no progress yesterday or today ,got a few side jobs going to get some more moneys


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 27 2009, 10:35 AM~13405769
> *sorry no progress yesterday or today ,got a few side jobs going to get some more moneys
> *


Well i guess you got to work sometime.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 11:41 AM~13407346
> *Well i guess you got to work sometime.
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 27 2009, 09:35 AM~13405769
> *sorry no progress yesterday or today ,got a few side jobs going to get some more moneys
> *



WHAT!
And you plan on having this done by summer? :uh: :biggrin:  
Frames looking good.... O and no ****.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 06:10 AM~13393969
> *its my first wrap,any suggestions since your a pro :cheesy:
> *



I know your not talking to me either, but Ill give My 2 cents


I like to brace in the center (twice), and front and back of the frame. Keep an eye on overall twist, these G body frames always seem to give me problems, I try to spread out my welding to different areas, as to not heat one spot too much.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 01:41 PM~13407346
> *Well i guess you got to work sometime.
> *


its overated for sure :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 27 2009, 02:12 PM~13407587
> *2X2
> *


=4


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 27 2009, 09:24 PM~13410917
> *WHAT!
> And you plan on having this done by summer?  :uh:    :biggrin:
> Frames looking good....  O and no ****.
> *


  im hoping so


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 28 2009, 12:37 AM~13412627
> *I know your not talking to me either, but Ill give My 2 cents
> I like to brace in the center (twice), and front and back of the frame. Keep an eye on overall twist, these G body frames always seem to give me problems, I try to spread out my welding to different areas, as to not heat one spot too much.
> 
> ...


thanx for the tips,ill keep everything youve said in mind :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 10:30 AM~13414969
> *its overated for sure :thumbsdown:
> *


for sure and the paycheck is underated


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 11:53 AM~13415341
> *for sure and the paycheck is underated
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 02:16 PM~13416126
> *:yessad:
> *


its the white man trying to keep us down........KILL ****** :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 04:00 PM~13416793
> *its the white man trying to keep us down........KILL ****** :biggrin:
> *


nope its a black judge holdin me down


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2009, 10:32 PM~13392616
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......................NOT TOO SHABBY FOR A WHITE GUY................
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 05:10 AM~13393969
> *its my first wrap,any suggestions since your a pro :cheesy:
> *


no pro here homie...............i learn as i go....... :biggrin: 



looks real good though...............  


lol.remember, under my cutty i have a stress point only, and been hoppn for 9 plus years.............yours should last forever........... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 06:36 PM~13418908
> *nope its a black judge holdin me down
> *


 :0 :0 :0 *RACIST*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2009, 02:01 PM~13422774
> *:0  :0  :0 RACIST
> *


nuh uuuh :no: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 29 2009, 02:00 PM~13422766
> *no pro here homie...............i learn as i go....... :biggrin:
> looks real good though...............
> lol.remember, under my cutty i have a stress point only, and been hoppn for 9 plus years.............yours should last forever........... :biggrin:
> *


i guess its all about common sense and good templates and if im lucky the car will be all good and perform,and as we all know, you maintain the shit out your car


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cut a few pieces out today didnt grind them yet,i left a good gap between the joints so i can weld them up and hit all three surfaces in a single root pass also makes molding it easier

the tops for the center section








these little sections ,they fit good just not lined up in the pics 
















these will go over the top of the arches once i cut the perches off (im sure illl piss some people off by doing the rear in short sections 








tops of the rear rails,i know most people dont plate right to the bumper mount but i figured it couldnt hurt if this thing bumpers like i plan
































the only templates ive made so far ill save them all and they will be transfered to wood as soon as im done with the wrap.the center section is just measure and cut








this is whats left of the first sheet ,everything up till now has been 3/16)
im going with 1/4 on the rear outer and inner arches and the front tops ,spring towers and most of the crossmember


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yes thats a piece of moulding im using for a straight edge ,its worked perfectly cuz it goes from 5/8 thick down to 1/4 which is perfect to work with the plasma torch :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

CHOP CHOP FUCKAS!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435261&st=820


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks good. Progress is always a plus! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

layed a couple small beads down in the center section so i 
can proceed with the belly,it should help keep the rails from twisting while doing the shrink.
camera died at this point but i started to have some issues with porosity ,i believe its a gas flow problem,ill check it out tomorrow.
ill get some pics of the problem welds too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 30 2009, 08:30 AM~13429499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 30 2009, 09:30 PM~13436298
> *:wave:
> *


hey bro,hows it hangin' :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 30 2009, 09:37 PM~13436369
> *hey bro,hows it hangin' :biggrin:
> *


sounded ghey :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13436545
> *sounded ghey :barf:
> *


jealous? :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:15 PM~13436746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

make sure you dont have any fans on or heavy wind when welding. That would give you the bad welds also. You could turn up the pressure to compensate some times if need be.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 30 2009, 10:48 PM~13437213
> *make sure you dont have any fans on or heavy wind when welding. That would give you the bad welds also. You could turn up the pressure to compensate some times if need be.
> *


thats what i thought it was because i was in the garage with the door opened a little and it was really windy ,so i closed the door and still no luck,i upped the pressure to like 20 and i can hear gas flowing but i think the nozzle might be crapped up from welding to close, thanx for that info though homie


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 30 2009, 10:30 PM~13437859
> *thats what i thought it was because i was in the garage with the door opened a little and it was really windy ,so i closed the door and still no luck,i upped the pressure to like 20 and i can hear gas flowing but i think the nozzle might be crapped up from welding to close, thanx for that info though homie
> *


 :yes: that would do it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ruff cut this crossmember out for the rear trailing arm mounts,gonna give me a 12-13" extention on the lowers :biggrin: 








cut the holes for the body mounts and tacked them in 








driver side,
























more pics later


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Good looking progress. Seeing those pics really makes me wish we would have had a plasma!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

pass side arch cut and in place,man that 1/4 plate is no damn joke! i broke 4 cheapo c-clamps


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 31 2009, 03:41 PM~13444542
> *Good looking progress. Seeing those pics really makes me wish we would have had a plasma!
> *


thanks bro,i love the pasma!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 30 2009, 10:00 PM~13436592
> *jealous? :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mad props to you homie, i wish I had the time you must have, to get alot done on your car :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 09:25 PM~13447246
> *Mad props to you homie, i wish I had the time you must have, to get alot done on your car :cheesy:
> *


thanks im tryin,takes dedication more than anything,but i do have lots of time :biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 07:01 PM~13447047
> *pass side arch cut and in place,man that 1/4 plate is no damn joke! i broke 4 cheapo c-clamps
> 
> 
> ...


see bro i told u you was making hella progress fucking looking good TEE 
Thats looking pretty proper


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 30 2009, 07:30 PM~13436298
> *:wave:
> *


whats good Brett


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Mar 31 2009, 10:19 PM~13447843
> *see bro i told u you was making hella progress  fucking looking good TEE
> Thats looking pretty proper
> *


im happy with the way its coming out thanx for the help too :biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 08:22 PM~13447888
> *im happy with the way its coming out thanx for the help too :biggrin:
> *


you know im down to help with wat i can i got you bro! 
so i is it true i read right about you busting those clamps we just picked up? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Mar 31 2009, 10:33 PM~13448034
> *you know im down to help with wat i can  i got you bro!
> so i is it true i read right about you busting those clamps we just picked up? :0
> *


thats what i get for going to harbor freight :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Mar 31 2009, 08:21 PM~13447877
> *whats good  Brett
> *


 whats up bro , I didnt know you were on here!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 08:47 PM~13448186
> *thats what i get for going to harbor freight :biggrin:
> *


 nooo! you didnt try harboor freight clamps on the frame wrap!! :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 31 2009, 10:54 PM~13448277
> *nooo!  you didnt try harboor freight clamps on the frame wrap!! :roflmao:
> *


you know my cheap ass :biggrin: breakin out the protapower clamp tomorrow


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 09:22 PM~13448594
> *you know my cheap ass :biggrin: breakin out the protapower clamp tomorrow
> *


 there you go , looks like you making some good progress !


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 31 2009, 09:56 PM~13447571
> *thanks im tryin,takes dedication more than anything,but i do have lots of time  :biggrin:
> *


I have dedication but Im at work 65 hours a week and a have 3 kids and a wife :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 1 2009, 12:27 AM~13449646
> *I have dedication but Im at work 65 hours a week and a have 3 kids and a wife :biggrin:
> *


your excuses suck :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 1 2009, 12:09 AM~13449347
> *there you go , looks like you making some good progress !
> *


thanx,it seems to be moving along fairly easily too


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice work man! good to see you out in the shop working! i wish i could get past all the little bullshit hangups that have been setting me back lately. i'll get there, just need a little more $$!

I might have to take a ride out there and see what you're up to.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 12:38 AM~13449822
> *your excuses suck :thumbsdown:
> *


I know :yessad:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 29 2009, 12:25 PM~13423244
> *i guess its all about common sense and good templates and if im lucky the car will be all good and perform,and as we all know, you maintain the shit out your car
> *


yep....pretty much...........but man......my shits old and tired............i want a new project................no one on lil wants to offer good money for my shit............all offers were under 10k.............wtf???.............im selling the whole car, not parting it out............. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

todays progress:
driverside arch cut and in place 
























pass and driver siderear tops cut and tacked in place


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 1 2009, 10:03 AM~13452144
> *nice work man! good to see you out in the shop working! i wish i could get past all the little bullshit hangups that have been setting me back lately. i'll get there, just need a little more $$!
> 
> I might have to take a ride out there and see what you're up to.
> *


thanks wayne,i been dealing with lots of personl stuff thats been taking alot of my time and money from the project,feels good getting back to it. you know your welcome,it would be cool to finally meet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 1 2009, 11:44 AM~13452938
> *yep....pretty much...........but man......my shits old and tired............i want a new project................no one on lil wants to offer good money for my shit............all offers were under 10k.............wtf???.............im selling the whole car, not parting it out............. :biggrin:
> *


id just build a new ride and drive the cutty till the new project is out rollin,layitlow has the cheapest fuckers ive ever seen ,THEY SUCK!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 1 2009, 06:38 PM~13456579
> *WHATS CRACKIN
> *


nuttin,worn down and poppin some Darvocet and gonna enjoy smokin a phatty with wifey after a nice long shower


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

had to make this, it bent that 1/4 plate eaaasy as fuk!!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

niiiiiiice... i need to make one now!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this grinding shit is a dirty job










































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 1 2009, 09:06 PM~13458030
> *niiiiiiice... i need to make one now!
> *


i used 2" 1/8 wall,thought it would bend but didnt even flex,and the same plate broke 4 hand clamps :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

rescued from page 2....i see how it is now, thanx "homies"....fake ass ****** :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 2 2009, 08:42 AM~13462756
> *rescued from page 2....i see how it is now, thanx "homies"....fake ass ****** :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2009, 10:13 AM~13463125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 2 2009, 11:24 AM~13463686
> *:biggrin:
> *


back to tha top for the whiney hiney :0 







































thats what I call my kids when they cry :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 02:44 PM~13456630
> *todays progress:
> driverside arch cut and in place
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2009, 11:39 AM~13463861
> *back to tha top for the whiney hiney :0
> thats what I call my kids when they cry :biggrin: :wave:
> *


i did for the attention just like you do :biggrin: 


i tell my kids their cry asses


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Apr 2 2009, 11:47 AM~13463936
> *LOOKING GOOD..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

keep up the hard work lookin good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

wanna do the belly shrink today but i gotta find a way to the store to get some cutt off discs,im not allowed to drive for 8 more weeks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 2 2009, 11:49 AM~13463952
> *i did for the attention just like you do :biggrin:
> i tell my kids their cry asses
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 2 2009, 11:52 AM~13463973
> *keep up the hard work lookin good
> *


thanx lonie i was checking out your build,looks like that roof needs some love :cheesy:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

frame is comin out sweet :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

TTT FPR UPSTATE!




> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 31 2009, 08:52 PM~13448256
> *whats up bro , I didnt know you were on here!
> *


yes sir been on since 2006 but not dedicated like most of you are,hopeing that willl change this year


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 2 2009, 05:42 AM~13462756
> *rescued from page 2....i see how it is now, thanx "homies"....fake ass ****** :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: forget u then............. :angry:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Apr 2 2009, 11:19 PM~13470019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...damn you really went back for that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:,thanks grampa


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

*DONE YET????? *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 3 2009, 09:04 AM~13473348
> *DONE YET?????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oooooooh your one to talk huh there speedy?!







































if i didnt have to go to jail on weekends id have a chance


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 3 2009, 07:23 AM~13473674
> *oooooooh your one to talk huh there speedy?!
> if i didnt have to go to jail on weekends id have a chance
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Had to give you some crap. Heck if I was able to work on the car more then weekends I would have a chance! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 3 2009, 10:24 AM~13473682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Had to give you some crap. Heck if I was able to work on the car more then weekends I would have a chance!  :biggrin:
> *


i feel that,but dedication goes along ways,just keep plugin away at it and you will be done before you know it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 2 2009, 06:44 PM~13467297
> *frame is comin out sweet :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


thanx bro,shits hard work i give props to people that do this shit for a living 























oooh and your car is coming along nicely


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2009, 02:39 PM~13475606
> *
> *


thanx homie,the belly shrink is happening first thing monday morning :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 3 2009, 03:57 PM~13476228
> *thanx homie,the belly shrink is happening first thing monday morning :biggrin:
> *


pics mofo......you know the deal :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 3 2009, 05:48 AM~13473290
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...damn you really went back for that one :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:,thanks grampa
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: HEY OLD TIMER.......U REMEMBERED IT THOUGH........... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

ttt
for NY-BOSSMAN
SEE YA MONDAY BRO!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

pulling you out of page 2 , this weather sucks!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 4 2009, 07:01 PM~13483945
> *pulling you out of page 2 , this weather sucks!
> *


haha thats what homies are for,thanx brett!.....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monnolo_@Apr 3 2009, 09:55 PM~13478785
> *ttt
> for NY-BOSSMAN
> SEE YA MONDAY BRO!
> *


good were gonna shrink the belly :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2009, 04:40 PM~13476616
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: HEY OLD TIMER.......U REMEMBERED IT THOUGH........... :0  :0  :0
> *


 hey lets face it,we're both old,but im good with that because along with age comes wisdom,sense and expereince and that shit is priceless


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

tomorrow there WILL be pics of the shrink!












































none of kakalaks shrinkage! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 5 2009, 07:45 PM~13490072
> *tomorrow there WILL be pics of the shrink!
> none of kakalaks shrinkage! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 09:29 AM~13494439
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you know i had to burn you some how,i just get into them moods every so often :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 5 2009, 04:45 PM~13490072
> *tomorrow there WILL be pics of the shrink!
> none of kakalaks shrinkage! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Will be interested to see those! :biggrin: (pics of the belly that is!)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 10:17 AM~13494652
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Will be interested to see those!  :biggrin: (pics of the belly that is!)
> *


yeah kaka said he already p/med you them pics, and ill get the shrink pics up tonight if all goes as planned :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:06 AM~13494593
> *you know i had to burn you some how,i just get into them moods every so often :biggrin:
> *


I know its always around this time of the month, if you get bloated, take some your wifey' meds. Hope you feel better homie  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:24 AM~13494700
> *yeah kaka said he already p/med you them pics, and ill get the shrink pics up tonight if all goes as planned :biggrin:
> *


not yet but I emailed hid dad like 2 months ago and am still waiting on a reply  





















































:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:27 AM~13494719
> *I know its always around this time of the month, if you get bloated, take some your wifey' meds. Hope you feel better homie   :biggrin:
> *


i dont take vicoten im more of a darvacet kinda guy.....thanx for the referal but i dont wanna see your obgyn


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:28 AM~13494727
> *not yet but I emailed hid dad like 2 months ago and am still waiting on a reply
> :biggrin:
> *


he seen your shrinkage and was kinda creeped out by it and he also was wondering why you had a mood ring on you peepee :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 07:28 AM~13494727
> *not yet but I emailed hid dad like 2 months ago and am still waiting on a reply
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You should take a play out of his playbook...and actually work! :0 :0 



J/k! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 6 2009, 10:31 AM~13494750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you, in due time homie  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shit wouldnt bend for shit i tried everything :biggrin: 








dont wanna hear nothing bout them boogers there i was trying to weld without a helmet :banghead: but they actually held ,the shit didnt bend like this 








thats it till tomorrow my camera died at this point and didnt want to stop and run in the house to recharge and wait a hour to finish,i was too excited ,i ended up opening up the cut from 1/2" to almost 5/8" and removed a couple of braces cuzz shit wouldnt bend at all,and relized i was over thinking things bigtime,i think all went well and ill get pics up tomorrow ,thanx adam i know you got your ass whipped by wifey huh? :biggrin: smokem if ya gotem :420:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: :0 damn!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 6 2009, 10:23 PM~13501357
> *:uh:  :0  damn!
> *


haha :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

SWEET, TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The reason it wouldn't bend easy was because you have no leverage applying pressure at the split.  Evrytime I have done it it closed up with ease. Except for the wrapped frame I did and it took a couple extra hits of the switch.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:54 PM~13500968
> *shit wouldnt bend for shit i tried everything :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



na its all good she was mad but its cool
good luck on the shrink today and i will check layitlow later when i get home for updates
keep up the good work


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Apr 6 2009, 11:02 PM~13501969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a real good idea after you left :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man. I gave doing that some thought...but since I am going to drive mine I decided it would be best to skip it! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 08:18 AM~13504414
> *Looking good man. I gave doing that some thought...but since I am going to drive mine I decided it would be best to skip it!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro,but im gonna drive the shit out of this car,im just confident it will be fine :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:23 AM~13504427
> *thanx bro,but im gonna drive the shit out of this car,im just confident it will be fine :biggrin:
> *


Did you leave the crossmember in when you did it? And some bracing? I have heard that is key to ensuring the body mounts don't twist down making it almost imposible to mount the frame back onto the body.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 08:25 AM~13504431
> *Did you leave the crossmember in when you did it? And some bracing? I have heard that is key to ensuring the body mounts don't twist down making it almost imposible to mount the frame back onto the body.
> *


yeah i braced the frame too damn much and then relized i didnt need half of what i did so i had to remove them,but i got some good advice thats why wrapped the sides before the shrink ,it really helps to control where the bending will take place,and yes i left the crossmember attatched to the frame ,that cuting it out shit is waaaay more than im willing to do :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:29 AM~13504444
> *yeah i braced the frame too damn much and then relized i didnt need half of what i did so i had to remove them,but i got some good advice thats why wrapped the sides before the shrink ,it really helps to control where the bending will take place,and yes i left the crossmember attatched to the frame ,that cuting it out shit is waaaay more than im willing to do :biggrin:
> *


Lol...sounds like although it gave you some headaches all went well then! Be interested to see the final product! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i braced the top and bottom sides of the frame rails in key spots it turned out to be to damn much


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:39 AM~13504456
> *i braced the top and bottom sides of the frame rails in key spots it turned out to be to damn much
> 
> 
> ...


Better to find out you braced too much then not enough though. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 08:32 AM~13504448
> *Lol...sounds like although it gave you some headaches all went well then! Be interested to see the final product!  :biggrin:
> *


as many things i try for the first time,it was learning process and i really enjoy figuring out "how and why"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 08:39 AM~13504457
> *Better to find out you braced too much then not enough though.  :biggrin:
> *


absolutley!......ill have the pics up in a while,i got my kids till about 11 or 12 and cant get into the garage


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:48 AM~13504479
> *absolutley!......ill have the pics up in a while,i got my kids till about 11 or 12 and cant get into the garage
> *


What are you thinking? Get the youngsters out there and put them to work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 09:29 AM~13504619
> *What are you thinking? Get the youngsters out there and put them to work!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


couple more years ,my sons 7 but is autistic and my daughter is 2 so she has atleast another year before she gets put to work and my son loves "bouncing cars" and i let hime help me do stuff but im afraid to let him around power tools and what not yet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 7 2009, 09:23 AM~13504599
> *WHATS CRACKIN
> *


not much homie,we got fukin a couple inches of snow!!!!wtf>?!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 06:39 AM~13504677
> *couple more years ,my sons 7 but is autistic and my daughter is 2 so she has atleast another year before she gets put to work and my son loves "bouncing cars" and i let hime help me do stuff but im afraid to let him around power tools and what not yet
> *


Makes sense.....but someone has to clean up! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 09:59 AM~13504792
> *Makes sense.....but someone has to clean up!  :biggrin:
> *


we let it blow away for the most part, same thing i do when i spill oil and pee myself too :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:06 AM~13504844
> *we let it blow away for the most part, same thing i do when i spill oil and pee myself too  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Habitat for humanity going on at your place I see! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 10:12 AM~13504883
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Habitat for humanity going on at your place I see!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: one of the joys of rental property,make a mess and leave it behind when i move


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:17 AM~13504908
> *:biggrin: one of the joys of rental property,make a mess and leave it behind when i move
> *


Lol..sounds like my neighbors before they were evicted. Dam American bulldogs would sneak out of the fence and deuce in my front yard...or bring diapers over and chew them up in the front yard! My dog only deuces in the fenced in back yard....so when I would go to cut the lawn I wouldn't think about it and then I would get dog deuce all over the wheel on the lawnmower! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 10:19 AM~13504917
> *Lol..sounds like my neighbors before they were evicted. Dam American bulldogs would sneak out of the fence and deuce in my front yard...or bring diapers over and chew them up in the front yard! My dog only deuces in the fenced in back yard....so when I would go to cut the lawn I wouldn't think about it and then I would get dog deuce all over the wheel on the lawnmower!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....i got a couple pitbulls and they shit eeeeverywhere and i get it on everything ,some on purpose and some on accident  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 07:22 AM~13504938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....i got a couple pitbulls and they shit eeeeverywhere and i get it on everything ,some on purpose and some on accident    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'd get sooooo pissed when all the sudden as I was cutting the lawn I would smell it and sure enough it was smeared all over the tire on the lawnmower! I think I washed that more then I did my car last summer! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Wheres the final pics? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13510957
> *Wheres the final pics? :0
> *


 sorry had no time to get to it today so probably tomorrow.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

IDK if you know yet but your steering linkage might need shimmed depending on how you did that belly shrink. I suggest you mock it up.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 09:39 AM~13504677
> *couple more years ,my sons 7 but is autistic and my daughter is 2 so she has atleast another year before she gets put to work and my son loves "bouncing cars" and i let hime help me do stuff but im afraid to let him around power tools and what not yet
> *


give him a pinstripe kit or paint gun, and see if he takes to it.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 7 2009, 07:29 AM~13504444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't let the front section of the frame twist after removing the bracing.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Apr 7 2009, 11:42 PM~13512452
> *IDK if you know yet but your steering linkage might need shimmed depending on how you did that belly shrink. I suggest you mock it up.
> *


yeah ive heard stories about that,but ill cross that bridge when i get to it ,i believe everything will be fine with the exception of the core support needing a little shimming


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 8 2009, 12:00 AM~13512701
> *You would have been finished in half the time if you removed it. It's so much easier that way. Any other splits/shrinks I do will all be done that way.
> I hope you didn't let the front section of the frame twist after removing the bracing.
> *


i know but youve got some experience and confidence that i dont have yet ,this is my first frame work ive ever done and im still learning,i appreciate all the pointers you sent my way though.

i started to pinch it shut and had nothing but problems,bent my 4 ton portapower  ,now ive got to make the choice of making some relief cuts and then bending or get another bigger portapower and forcing the rails to twist,im leaning toward the relief cuts you suggested also all the braces are still in place


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 7 2009, 11:45 PM~13512485
> *give him a pinstripe kit or paint gun, and see if he takes to it.
> *


he is a little artist by nature and has crazy attention to details,so it sounds like a good suggestion


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Moving right along..Great work homeboy :cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice man! these are excellent pics. wish i was there to see it in person but i've been retarded busy lately


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 8 2009, 09:50 AM~13515758
> *Moving right along..Great work homeboy :cheesy:
> *


 thanx R.O :biggrin: i learned it by watching you


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 8 2009, 12:26 PM~13516887
> *nice man! these are excellent pics. wish i was there to see it in person but i've been retarded busy lately
> *


thank you wayne,i really wanted to post lots of good pics so people can really see and learn from my build in the years to come :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 05:39 AM~13504456
> *i braced the top and bottom sides of the frame rails in key spots it turned out to be to damn much
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i did 1/2 because timdog suggested,it dont look like much but if he said its good ill take his advice as hes been around the block a time or 2.....
you can see the horns still twisted a little









one pass down the center and a pass ontop of that to either side ......vertical and overhead welding are not my thing  :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

looking good bro!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

put suspension back together to see what it looked like.
leans a little more when its down on the ground


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 8 2009, 09:24 PM~13521945
> *looking good bro!
> *


thanx man,shit fought me the whole way but i got it :biggrin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 8 2009, 09:27 PM~13521985
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  got some bigger pics of your cutty?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice progress!!! Keep up the sick work dude


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 9 2009, 12:24 AM~13524989
> *Nice progress!!! Keep up the sick work dude
> *


X2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Came out pretty good! Now get to wrapping! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 08:16 AM~13525735
> *Came out pretty good! Now get to wrapping!  :biggrin:
> *


 yeah yeah yeah,im all over it as soon as wifey comes back from dropping of the kids at school......id like to get the front and back of the crossmember done today......next week will begin the rear suspension if all goes as planned,gotta stretch out them 24" telescopics :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 9 2009, 02:24 AM~13524989
> *Nice progress!!! Keep up the sick work dude
> *


thanx,will do!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 05:34 AM~13525776
> *yeah yeah yeah,im all over it as soon as wifey comes back from dropping of the kids at school......id like to get the front and back of the crossmember done today......next week will begin the rear suspension if all goes as planned,gotta stretch out them 24" telescopics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

making progress though....always good! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 09:25 AM~13525931
> *:biggrin:
> 
> making progress though....always good!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah atleast its moving foward almost daily
i cant imagine it will be out this summer(dont mean i aint gonna try),but if need be ill put a little work into the regal and pull that bitch out


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 06:49 AM~13526049
> *yeah atleast its moving foward almost daily
> i cant imagine it will be out this summer(dont mean i aint gonna try),but if need be ill put a little work into the regal and pull that bitch out
> *


I wish I could hit my frame daily. Makes for a long week waiting to get back on it every Saturday! :biggrin: I hear ya though....woudl love to get mine out as well, but since summer here in MN lasts about 2.5 weeks I doubt it as well. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

haha im the opposite ,i can work on the weekdays but not weekends and all i do then is think whats next on the "to do list" and how im gonna go about doing it......lol and our summer is not much longer than yours


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:03 AM~13526139
> *haha im the opposite ,i can work on the weekdays but not weekends and all i do then is think whats next on the "to do list" and how im gonna go about doing it......lol and our summer is not much longer than yours
> *


 :biggrin: Depressing! :biggrin: 

Pretty much the same....only I sit there and think about how I will come up with funds for the never ending list of things I need to get! :biggrin: 

The beauty of it all is somewhere down the line I will be able to sell the g body for pennies on the dollar and start all over again when I get an old school impala! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 10:05 AM~13526155
> *:biggrin: Depressing!  :biggrin:
> 
> Pretty much the same....only I sit there and think about how I will come up with funds for the never ending list of things I need to get!  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit is depressing,im thinkin small time compared to you,im barley gonna have any chrome,but ima keep her clean :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:16 AM~13526243
> *[/color]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit is depressing,im thinkin small time compared to you,im barley gonna have any chrome,but ima keep her clean :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I made the mistake of adding it all up.....it gets dpressing real fast!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 10:18 AM~13526262
> *:biggrin:  I made the mistake of adding it all up.....it gets dpressing real fast!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: ...........im pinchin pennies like a m/f over here so im still in good spirits


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 10:05 AM~13526155
> *:biggrin: Depressing!  :biggrin:
> 
> Pretty much the same....only I sit there and think about how I will come up with funds for the never ending list of things I need to get!  :biggrin:
> ...


:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 9 2009, 07:23 AM~13526303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2009, 07:31 AM~13526380
> *:biggrin:
> *


Get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks good homie, don't worry once you get the Caprice Spindles and 1" arms on there you will have that "TUCK"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

a couple braces tacked to the axle so i could pull the lowers and keep everything lined up
















stock lowers came out pretty easily and are quite crappy








new lowers








old lowers next to the new ones i made up,slightly longer measuring at 3ft :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 9 2009, 10:31 AM~13526380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 9 2009, 12:12 PM~13527409
> *Looks good homie, don't worry once you get the Caprice Spindles and 1" arms on there you will have that "TUCK"
> *


 :biggrin: thanx for the help bro,i just need a little guidance to be sure


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 01:17 PM~13528924
> *a couple braces tacked to the axle so i could pull the lowers and keep everything lined up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill have to shorten the uppers once i get to that point 
uppers are 3' and the lowers are 2'


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 07:35 PM~13531104
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

I JUST REMINDED HIM ON THE SHIPMENT, THANKS FOR REMINDING ME LOL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13531774
> *I JUST REMINDED HIM ON THE SHIPMENT, THANKS FOR REMINDING ME LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU BUILDING AGAIN....A SOCAIL CLUB OR A CAR..............J/K.....................NAWW BUT WHATS CRACKEN BRO.. BUILD LOOKS GOOD.... WHEN YOU COMEN TO PAY ME AND KAKLSNACK A VISIT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 9 2009, 09:09 PM~13532058
> *WHAT THE FUCK  ARE YOU BUILDING AGAIN....A SOCAIL CLUB OR A CAR..............J/K.....................NAWW BUT WHATS CRACKEN BRO.. BUILD LOOKS GOOD.... WHEN YOU COMEN TO PAY ME AND KAKLSNACK A VISIT
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE, ILL BE THERE WHEN MY CAR IS DONE,IF IM LUCKY IT WILL BE EARLY THIS SUMMER :biggrin: .....LOL @KAKLSNACK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

SHIT IS LOOKING SWEET HOMIE SWEET RYDE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 08:10 PM~13531421
> *ill have to shorten the uppers once i get to that point
> uppers are 3' and the lowers are 2'
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: Bossman :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hey homie :wave:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Just got back from the metal shop. I got the stuff I need to make my C-clamp. Gonna try and get it done today... 

just out of curiousity, how much did a 4x8 1/4" sheet cost you?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

TA's are looking good. You going to plate those or paint?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 10 2009, 11:36 AM~13537783
> *TA's are looking good. You going to plate those or paint?
> *


thanx homie im gonna paint for now,plate when i can afford it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 10 2009, 11:33 AM~13537752
> *Just got back from the metal shop. I got the stuff I need to make my C-clamp. Gonna try and get it done today...
> 
> just out of curiousity, how much did a 4x8 1/4" sheet cost you?
> *


nice thats a cool little project,
got a great deal on mine but it can average from 200-350 up here


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 9 2009, 11:22 PM~13533334
> *SHIT IS LOOKING SWEET HOMIE SWEET RYDE
> *


thanx bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 10 2009, 08:46 AM~13537850
> *thanx homie im gonna paint for now,plate when i can afford it
> *


I hear that. Looking good. Should be quite the lock up.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 10 2009, 12:39 PM~13538327
> *I hear that. Looking good. Should be quite the lock up.
> *


i did it for a better pinion angle too and minimal slip yoke length also i did not wanna be a teter tauter either,i got prohopper 12-24 tele,but im gonna sell them and upgrade to some blackmagic 28",i really want a RETARDED standing 3


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

2 sheets 1/4 and 2 sheets 3/16(thanx brett)..........let the games begin























:thumbsup:
puttin in work








piece by piece ,fitting marking and trimming.....i think this is gonna take a while :yessad: 
































some pics of this mornings work


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cut a few pieces out today didnt grind them yet,i left a good gap between the joints so i can weld them up and hit all three surfaces in a single root pass also makes molding it easier

the tops for the center section








these little sections ,they fit good just not lined up in the pics 
















these will go over the top of the arches once i cut the perches off (im sure illl piss some people off by doing the rear in short sections 








tops of the rear rails,i know most people dont plate right to the bumper mount but i figured it couldnt hurt if this thing bumpers like i plan
































the only templates ive made so far ill save them all and they will be transfered to wood as soon as im done with the wrap.the center section is just measure and cut








this is whats left of the first sheet ,everything up till now has been 3/16)
im going with 1/4 on the rear outer and inner arches and the front tops ,spring towers and most of the crossmember


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

layed a couple small beads down in the center section so i 
can proceed with the belly,it should help keep the rails from twisting while doing the shrink.
camera died at this point but i started to have some issues with porosity ,i believe its a gas flow problem,ill check it out tomorrow.
ill get some pics of the problem welds too
































ruff cut this crossmember out for the rear trailing arm mounts,gonna give me a 12-13" extention on the lowers :biggrin: 








cut the holes for the body mounts and tacked them in 








driver side,
























more pics later


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

pass side arch cut and in place,man that 1/4 plate is no damn joke! i broke 4 cheapo c-clamps  








































todays progress:
driverside arch cut and in place 
























pass and driver siderear tops cut and tacked in place


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shit wouldnt bend for shit i tried everything :biggrin: 








dont wanna hear nothing bout them boogers there i was trying to weld without a helmet :banghead: but they actually held ,the shit didnt bend like this


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i did 1/2 because timdog suggested,it dont look like much but if he said its good ill take his advice as hes been around the block a time or 2.....
you can see the horns still twisted a little









one pass down the center and a pass ontop of that to either side ......vertical and overhead welding are not my thing  :biggrin: 








put suspension back together to see what it looked like.
leans a little more when its down on the ground


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

a couple braces tacked to the axle so i could pull the lowers and keep everything lined up
















stock lowers came out pretty easily and are quite crappy








new lowers








old lowers next to the new ones i made up,slightly longer measuring at 3ft :biggrin: 








ill have to shorten the uppers once i get to that point 
uppers are 3' and the lowers are 2'


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

dooin a real good job homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thats where i am as of now ill be gone for the weekend but come monday ill be back at it,wrapping the belly and finishing the rear suspension are next on the list 
thanx for the support everybody :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13540220
> *dooin a real good job homie :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanx pshyco


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you using a plasma cutter to cut the metal?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 10 2009, 02:51 PM~13540316
> *Are you using a plasma cutter to cut the metal?
> *


 yes he is


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

DAMN that frame is looking good .maybe you can help me with my Regal.LOL


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I see you where latex gloves while working on your car ........Thats pretty gangsta if I might say :uh: 

























































:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice 4 link??? fuckin nice bro!!!!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 10 2009, 01:35 PM~13540181
> *i did 1/2 because timdog suggested,it dont look like much but if he said its good ill take his advice as hes been around the block a time or 2.....
> you can see the horns still twisted a little
> 
> ...


YO IN THE FIRST PICTURE WITH THE SUSPENSION ON IT LOOK UNEVEN THE R/S LOOKS FUTHER AWAY FROM THE CHASSIS IS IT LIKE THAT OR JUST THE PIC??


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 10 2009, 09:34 PM~13542280
> *DAMN that frame is looking good .maybe you can help me with my Regal.LOL
> *


thanx homie,where you at/?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 11 2009, 04:06 PM~13547168
> *
> YO IN THE FIRST PICTURE WITH THE SUSPENSION ON IT LOOK UNEVEN THE R/S LOOKS FUTHER AWAY FROM THE CHASSIS IS IT LIKE THAT OR JUST THE PIC??
> *


its just the pic for the most part but i do have f-ed up bushings on the upper arms and the passanger side wheel has bit more lean to it,but its been like that since i did the arm extention


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 11 2009, 03:42 PM~13546997
> *nice 4 link??? fuckin nice bro!!!!
> *


yes sir gonna be a triangulated 4 link,i should be able to get it mocked up tomorrow and see what it does,thank you for the good words homie :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 11 2009, 11:00 AM~13545575
> *I see you where latex gloves while working on your car ........Thats pretty gangsta if I might say :uh:
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


would it make you happy if i stopped wearing them?




























fuck that once you put in work and you like having fucked up hands then you can express your opinions on the subject,but until then SUCK IT! :biggrin: 







































lol,so is the overtime over yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Apr 10 2009, 04:51 PM~13540316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hey homies


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Apr 11 2009, 04:33 PM~13547362
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey whats happenin chris :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 10 2009, 02:40 PM~13540226
> *thats where i am as of now ill be gone for the weekend but come monday ill be back at it,wrapping the belly and finishing the rear suspension are next on the list
> thanx for the support everybody :biggrin:
> *


 I heard you hung out w/rick at weekend camp :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2009, 10:33 PM~13556603
> *I heard you hung out w/rick at weekend camp :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: he's cool peeps,its like a big ass sleepover full of criminals :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice name change....... And Happy Easter homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2009, 01:18 AM~13558219
> *Nice name change....... And Happy Easter homie :biggrin:
> *


thank you bro ...........easter= LOTS OF GREAT FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 13 2009, 01:21 AM~13558246
> *thank you bro ...........easter= LOTS OF GREAT FOOD :biggrin:
> *


:servintimesmiley: didnt you spend in the big house? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2009, 05:40 AM~13559021
> *:servintimesmiley:  didnt you spend in the big house? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: but wifey hooks it up for when i got home........puerto rican style :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is looking good fool! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2009, 08:39 AM~13559296
> *Progress is looking good fool!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: should have some decent pics today,setting up the 4 link


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 13 2009, 05:51 AM~13559332
> *:biggrin: should have some decent pics today,setting up the 4 link
> *


How that work out for you? Looking like your going to get full lock up out of those cylinders?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 13 2009, 08:52 AM~13559335
> *How that work out for you? Looking like your going to get full lock up out of those cylinders?
> *


i believe i should be able to easily lock out 28",not that im going to but it will keep the pinion angle more consistant as well as keep the teter tauter effect to a minimum it will make for a lot less stress on the telscopics and also make for a sick ass 3 once chained off


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

good info V V V
4 link info video


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i like watching this build. you are making lots of progress in good time too. I'm really trying to get my shit together so I can get more done on mine.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 10 2009, 02:19 PM~13540018
> *cut a few pieces out today didnt grind them yet,i left a good gap between the joints so i can weld them up and hit all three surfaces in a single root pass also makes molding it easier
> 
> the tops for the center section
> ...


DAMN, FOR HAVING NO MONEY, YOU SURE ARE DOIN A HELL OF ALOT MORE PROGRESS THAN YOUR HOMIE KA*ALAK :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

trailing arm crossmember started as a 6 c-channel 3/8 thick


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

started the uppers,heres the shackles i made up i 45ed the edges before welding,their not done,im gonna put a pice of 3/16 on the inside to keep them super strong
























didnt get a chance to cut them to length and make brackets for them yet but you can see where i had to cut the section away between and under were the perches are the uppers origonaly mounted,when i get the arms in ill cut it out clean and do the bridge and a brace in its place








origonal uppers next to the new ones(that will be shortened 6 or so inches).......doggy says woof woof bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill see if tomorrow i can get the uppers mocked up and give it test run and see if the uppers and lowers work good and ill also try and work on the drive shaft tunnel and figure out what ill do with the exaust,i dunno if im gonna run it out the sides or out the back,wensday i should be able to cut out the perches ,plate the insides of the arches and get the bridge started


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 13 2009, 07:14 PM~13564219
> *DAMN, FOR HAVING NO MONEY, YOU SURE ARE DOIN A HELL OF ALOT MORE PROGRESS THAN YOUR HOMIE KA*ALAK :biggrin:
> *


i stock up on materials and stuff so when i dont have cash to blow i can still get something acomplished........but im broke most of the time


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 13 2009, 11:40 AM~13560091
> *i like watching this build. you are making lots of progress in good time too. I'm really trying to get my shit together so I can get more done on mine.
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie im trying,i really enjoy doing this type of shit....and your making progress,learning to lay down some decent beads is important


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

nice work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 13 2009, 07:14 PM~13564219
> *DAMN, FOR HAVING NO MONEY, YOU SURE ARE DOIN A HELL OF ALOT MORE PROGRESS THAN YOUR HOMIE KA*ALAK :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: truth hurts


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you checked for clearance on the floorpan for the upper T/As? They got to be real close to hitting where the back seat area is.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 10:37 AM~13570784
> *Have you checked for clearance on the floorpan for the upper T/As? They got to be real close to hitting where the back seat area is.
> *


no not yet, ill check it once i get it mocked up and make sure its functional.i was thinking about that and was considering moving the tubing down on the shackle to try and pull another inch or so but i wasnt sure if that would cause problems of some sort...well anyways its sitting on the bumpstops and i do plan on running coils so i dont think ill be im laying quite that low but if it hits and isnt to bad ill reshape the floor a little....(id rather not though)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 12:09 PM~13573408
> *no not yet, ill check it once i get it mocked up and make sure its functional.i was thinking about that and was considering moving the tubing down on the shackle to try and pull another inch or so but i wasnt sure if that would cause problems of some sort...well anyways its sitting on the bumpstops and i do plan on running coils so i dont think ill be  im laying quite that low but if it hits and isnt to bad ill reshape the floor a little....(id rather not though)
> *


Just srap it and start over. :biggrin: 























Jk!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 14 2009, 03:12 PM~13573435
> *Just srap it and start over.  :biggrin:
> Jk!
> *


 kakalak said he would donate his car for the frame seeing hes not gonna do nuttin with it :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 12:16 PM~13573472
> *kakalak said he would donate his car for the frame seeing hes not gonna do nuttin with it :yes:
> *


Score! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:09 PM~13573408
> *no not yet, ill check it once i get it mocked up and make sure its functional.i was thinking about that and was considering moving the tubing down on the shackle to try and pull another inch or so but i wasnt sure if that would cause problems of some sort...well anyways its sitting on the bumpstops and i do plan on running coils so i dont think ill be  im laying quite that low but if it hits and isnt to bad ill reshape the floor a little....(id rather not though)
> *


i was using this for refference,looks like my upper mounts are gonna sit about the same if not a little lower than his,looks like he's good to go so im hoping for the same







[


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 14 2009, 03:16 PM~13573479
> *Score!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 08:24 AM~13570714
> *:angry: truth hurts
> *


FUCK IT MAN, I KNOW HOW IT IS RIGHT NOW, IM BROKE AS SHIT, BUT IM LUCKY ENOUGH TO HAVE THE FEW FRIENDS I GOT AND ARE DOWN, AND LET ME PUT IT ON THE TAB I HAVE ALREADY WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

didnt have as much time to play as i thought i would
































44.5" before any binding 2 or 3 more inches after that but you can hear rht e bushings start to creek which means a little binding


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im gonna revise the uppers a little so i can get a bit more lift and make them adjustable on the shackle end also ....i should have done them like that from the begining(its a pain to have to unbolt to adjust them).....good thing is i think the pinion angle is gonna be good through out full lift,and i was checking out if theyre gonna hit the floor and seat pans and its gonna be real close but i think i should be ok


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Does the pinion angle start pointing up as soon as you start raising the frame and stay that way for the first 6-8" inches of lift then start leveling out mid lift then start pointing downward in the last 8" or so of lift?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 09:53 PM~13577705
> *Does the pinion angle start pointing up as soon as you start raising the frame and stay that way for the first 6-8" inches of lift then start leveling out mid lift then start pointing downward in the last 8" or so of lift?
> *


yeah,your pretty much dead on


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 09:03 PM~13577816
> *yeah,your pretty much dead on
> *


I was just showing off there :biggrin: 

The lower arms being so much longer than the uppers are causing that. Those lowers have a very large arc they swing on while the uppers have a smaller arc, add to that the pivot points being pretty far apart and that compounds that even more. You may find that shorter lowers with the pivot a bit closer to the upper will work better for keeping the pinion from tipping down so much at lock up.

Longer uppers would help but that will create a lot of problems with body clearance.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 10:08 PM~13577889
> *I was just showing off there :biggrin:
> 
> The lower arms being so much longer than the uppers are causing that. Those lowers have a very large arc they swing on while the uppers have a smaller arc, add to that the pivot points being pretty far apart and that compounds that even more. You may find that shorter lowers with the pivot a bit closer to the upper will work better for keeping the pinion from tipping down so much at lock up.
> ...


:biggrin: 
ill have to check it out tomorrow but i think your right.....thanx for the info.i get what your saying and it def makes sense....... i was considering moving the uppers mounts onto the axle tube and lengthen the uppers a bit like this guy in the picture did,what ya think?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

a pic of the tuck while on the ground today...1/2" shrink and 1" extention on g-body arms


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 09:20 PM~13578040
> *:biggrin:
> ill have to check it out tomorrow but i think your right.....thanx for the info.i get what your saying and it def makes sense....... i was considering moving the move the uppers mounts on the axle tube and lengthen the uppers a bit like this guy in the picture did,what ya think?
> 
> ...


I don't like the fact that the uppers don't have much triangulation when moved to the axle tube like that. Short of doing fancy bent uppers that go foreward under the belly, shortening the lowers is the only simple solution. If your not concerned with laying frame out back you should be able to get some good lock up with a drivable pinion angle. Your just going to have to play with the pivot points and tube length.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is looking good! Should be able to get to my frame in no time at the rate your going! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:16 PM~13573472
> *kakalak said he would donate his car for the frame seeing hes not gonna do nuttin with it :yes:
> *


:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: as long as you give it back after its wrapped :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 AM~13581428
> *:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: as long as you give it back after its wrapped :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 15 2009, 08:13 AM~13581423
> *Progress is looking good! Should be able to get to my frame in no time at the rate your going!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: .................thanx bro,im just glad its moving along relatively smoothly (thank god)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 15 2009, 06:09 AM~13581580
> *:0 :biggrin: .................thanx bro,im just glad its moving along relatively smoothly (thank god)
> *


I hear that.....we were doing good until for like 3 weekends in a row it was snag after snag! Running out of gases, the grinder breaking, the torch lines getting pierced, the band saw busting...seemed like it was one thing after another...and was rather frustrating spending money on all sorts of random stuff that wasn't the cars!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 15 2009, 09:40 AM~13581708
> *I hear that.....we were doing good until for like 3 weekends in a row it was snag after snag! Running out of gases, the grinder breaking, the torch lines getting pierced, the band saw busting...seemed like it was one thing after another...and was rather frustrating spending money on all sorts of random stuff that wasn't the cars!
> *


sounds like a typical day in my shop.... minus the tools you need to actually do this shit.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 15 2009, 06:54 AM~13581772
> *sounds like a typical day in my shop.... minus the tools you need to actually do this shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I hear ya! And always nice to replace tools as they break since prices of everything has sky rocketed!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is all i did today front and back of the crossmember 1/4"....ill final fit them tomorrow and tack them in


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looks cool. lowers look a bit over kill tho :biggrin: 
correct me if im wrong, IF you wanted to lay the front out, you lost some ability because the out side of the frame rail is turned downward which would mean the wheel couldnt go up as far.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2009, 02:05 AM~13591471
> *looks cool. lowers look a bit over kill tho :biggrin:
> correct me if im wrong, IF you wanted to lay the front out, you lost some ability  because the out side of the frame rail is turned downward which would mean the wheel couldnt go up as far.
> *


the lowers wont be over kill once i rework the uppers :biggrin: 

and yeah i dont think it will be able to layout as hard but ill pull the front coils out and let it set on the bumpstops and get some pics cuz im curious too


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Sick man....A1 work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 15 2009, 09:05 AM~13581566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 08:20 PM~13578040
> *:biggrin:
> ill have to check it out tomorrow but i think your right.....thanx for the info.i get what your saying and it def makes sense....... i was considering moving the uppers mounts onto the axle tube and lengthen the uppers a bit like this guy in the picture did,what ya think?
> 
> ...


HAHA, I KNOW THAT CAR :cheesy: :biggrin: 



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cut the perches and all that nonsense out today.i left the 2 little pieces for the body mounts intact .i love the plasma cutter!!!TAKE TIME TO TAKE SOME GOOD MEASUREMENTS SO THE CYL HOLES END UP IN THE SAME SPOT








cleaned them up with the grinder and a flap disc
















cut the channel to length,it was 42" i believe








also added some plate on the top of the rails on the arches








lined the body mount pads up with the bridge
















i didnt weld the inside or underside so when i renforce the inner rails i can trim the bridge back and slide the plate behind it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looks good. i think i might have plated the inside rail before putting in the bridge. but works ither way. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the Boss :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is looking good!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2009, 11:37 PM~13600683
> *looks good. i think i might have plated the inside rail before putting in the bridge. but works ither way.  :biggrin:
> *


thanx mark,i would have preffered to do it that way as well but seeing how i cut the center section out to do the 4 link i wanted to get some support back in there before i went trying to bend 1/4" plate on them rails


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2009, 07:22 AM~13603609
> *ttt for the Boss :biggrin:
> *


haha thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 17 2009, 08:31 AM~13603750
> *Progress is looking good!
> *


thanks homie,shits moving along easier than i thought. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 08:51 AM~13603808
> *thanks homie,shits moving along easier than i thought. :biggrin:
> *


you may have spoke too soon. lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 05:51 AM~13603808
> *thanks homie,shits moving along easier than i thought. :biggrin:
> *


Famous last words! Lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 17 2009, 01:27 PM~13605853
> *you may have spoke too soon. lol
> *


i refuse to believe that!!!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2009, 03:51 PM~13598262
> *cut the perches and all that nonsense out today.i left the 2 little pieces for the body mounts intact .i love the plasma cutter!!!TAKE TIME TO TAKE SOME GOOD MEASUREMENTS SO THE CYL HOLES END UP IN THE SAME SPOT
> 
> 
> ...


your progress is looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 17 2009, 01:28 PM~13605860
> *Famous last words! Lol..  :biggrin:
> *


you too?,dont be jinxin me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ive decided to shorten the lowers a few inches and avoid any problems with them hitting the floor or seat pans,im also gonna drop the uppers and lowers a bit and should still have the same if not a little more and it will help the pinion angle.next week ill get some plate on the rear inner arches and outer front arches also the back and front of the crossmember i also relized i cut the front crossmember reinforcment out of 1/4 and ment to use 3/16 to help avoid and problems with the steering linkages.if i got the time ill also pull a-arm mounts and reinforce the upper front tops in a single piece of 1/4.
thanx everyone thats supporting me and fuck those who aint,they can suk a dik!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Apr 17 2009, 03:47 PM~13607072
> *your progress is looking good homie! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you, your rides coming along real nicely too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Apr 16 2009, 11:34 AM~13593233
> *Sick man....A1  work
> *


 :0 thanx bro ,means alot coming from you :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my brothers 96 roadmaster


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

whens it getting cut ? im down to help  
my brothers 96 roadmaster


----------



## cutty1984 (Apr 17, 2009)

nice rides im new on here got me a 86 cutty 3 pumps 6 batteries 10 switches im down in oklahoma tho


----------



## cutty1984 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

progress looks great bro! i'm really glad you left in those body mounts! I'm going to be doing a very similar thing with my cad soon. I guess I'm gonna try lifting the body a bit... we'll see how that goes. Fucking NY cars.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Sup White boy? :wave:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 03:09 PM~13607262
> *ive decided to shorten the lowers a few inches and avoid any problems with them hitting the floor or seat pans,im also gonna drop the uppers and lowers a bit and should still have the same if not a little more and it will help the pinion angle.next week ill get some plate on the rear inner arches and outer front arches also the back and front of the crossmember i also relized i cut the front crossmember reinforcment out of 1/4 and ment to use 3/16 to help avoid and problems with the steering linkages.if i got the time ill also pull a-arm mounts and reinforce the upper front tops in a single piece of 1/4.
> thanx everyone thats supporting me and fuck those who aint,they can suk a dik!
> *


sounds like there has been some hating goin' on in here??? :0 






:wave: what up homie everythings looking good :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutty1984+Apr 17 2009, 09:25 PM~13609970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then make you a build thread :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 18 2009, 03:11 PM~13615433
> *TTT
> *


I guess we got to bump his topic while hes getting Stuffed :barf: :ugh:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 02:41 PM~13607555
> *my brothers 96 roadmaster
> 
> 
> ...


 ttt

for bossman :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 02:57 PM~13615992
> *I guess we got to bump his topic while hes getting Stuffed :barf: :ugh:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 19 2009, 09:59 AM~13620316
> *
> *


Hes at the big house on the weekends getting served and serving :barf: :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 04:57 PM~13615992
> *I guess we got to bump his topic while hes getting Stuffed :barf: :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn you! ,dont make me do a house call on your ass and show you who does the stuffing :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 17 2009, 09:09 PM~13609878
> *whens it getting cut ? im down to help
> my brothers 96 roadmaster
> 
> ...


that would be cool,ill let you know should be real soon


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

PROGRESS PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: brett, NY-BOSSMAN :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 19 2009, 09:29 PM~13624500
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: brett, NY-BOSSMAN :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Apr 19 2009, 09:25 PM~13624455
> *PROGRESS PICS? :biggrin:
> *


ill get some work done tomorrow and get some pics up just for you bro  :biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13624188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn you! ,dont make me do a house call on your ass and show you who does the stuffing  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



speaking of house call and stuffing.......can you look under the bed for my boxers?
Think I left them there this weekend.














































:cheesy: :roflmao: :rofl: 













:no: J/K Lets see some work :biggrin: 
Also before KAKALAK gets any funny ideas.........NO ****


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Apr 19 2009, 10:34 PM~13625194
> *speaking of house call and stuffing.......can you look under the bed for my boxers?
> Think I left them there this weekend.
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13624188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn you! ,dont make me do a house call on your ass and show you who does the stuffing  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Still :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Apr 19 2009, 10:34 PM~13625194
> *speaking of house call and stuffing.......can you look under the bed for my boxers?
> Think I left them there this weekend.
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2009, 08:49 AM~13620474
> *Hes at the big house on the weekends getting served and serving :barf: :barf:
> *


I SEE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

more pics tomorrow the camera died while i was uploading


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13629923
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

neat-o-freto


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 20 2009, 09:19 PM~13635107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 20 2009, 09:39 PM~13635307
> *neat-o-freto
> *


looks familiar huh? :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

looks good bro! making me want to say fuck it and pull mine out.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 20 2009, 06:11 PM~13634997
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like the jig! I know when we did ours it made life 1,000x easier! How you going to do the mounts?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 21 2009, 08:11 AM~13640083
> *looks good bro! making me want to say fuck it and pull mine out.
> *


dont do it,reinforce it and roll out,if you wanna do a frame get another and build it while you cruize


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2009, 08:34 AM~13640145
> *I like the jig! I know when we did ours it made life 1,000x easier! How you going to do the mounts?
> *


the jig is the only way to do it properly and it works great!!!!im gonna run the stocks with a little reinforcment


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:39 AM~13640167
> *dont do it,reinforce it and roll out,if you wanna do a frame get another and build it while you cruize
> *



you don't have a stock caddy frame laying around up there do ya?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 21 2009, 09:15 AM~13640303
> *you don't have a stock caddy frame laying around up there do ya?
> *


 :nosad: but i might in the next couple weeks,ill let you know


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:47 AM~13640193
> *the jig is the only way to do it properly and it works great!!!!im gonna run the stocks with a little reinforcment
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 05:31 AM~13640137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHICH ONE OF THE 3 IS U ? ? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13640793
> *WHICH ONE OF THE 3 IS U ? ? :0
> *


the one on the far right


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is it till tomorrow,front and back of the crossmember front has 3/16 back has 1/4


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 03:49 PM~13643637
> *:biggrin:
> *


tick-tick-tick-tick tick-tick-tick-tick..............<thats time!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 03:42 PM~13646318
> *this is it till tomorrow,front and back of the crossmember front has 3/16 back has 1/4
> 
> 
> ...


Question. Do you plate the top of the cross member when you wrap a frame or does it get in the way of the engine/engine mounts?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 21 2009, 08:45 PM~13646881
> *Question. Do you plate the top of the cross member when you wrap a frame or does it get in the way of the engine/engine mounts?
> *


im going to plate over everything and making solid motor mounts and if anything i can raise the motor up a bit


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 21 2009, 05:00 PM~13647024
> *im going to plate over everything and making solid motor mounts and if anything i can raise the motor up a bit
> *


Ok, I see. Thanks mang.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 21 2009, 07:15 AM~13640303
> *you don't have a stock caddy frame laying around up there do ya?
> *


 theres a fully wrapped one in buffalo :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 21 2009, 11:10 PM~13648670
> *theres a fully wrapped one in buffalo :0
> *


i thought you were getting that :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 20 2009, 09:11 PM~13634997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT IDEA COOL GOOD SHIT NOTHING LIKE PLATING THE ENTIRRE TOP AT THE SPRING POCKETS


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 06:17 AM~13652405
> *:wave:
> *


look at what the cat drug in :cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 21 2009, 11:10 PM~13648670
> *theres a fully wrapped one in buffalo :0
> *


i NEED to do these myself. but good looking out!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 06:17 AM~13652405
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 thats awesome,glad to see you back tommy ....i heard they said you gotta wear a helmet 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and it made it hard to lick the window on the flight back :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:30 AM~13653283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and it made it hard to lick the window on the flight back  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eww .......these snozz berries taste like snozz berries :barf:

































glad to have you back homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

lol. glad to see your building a hopper.

even split that belly.... lookin real good homie.. real good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:50 AM~13653453
> *lol. glad to see your building a hopper.
> 
> even split that belly.... lookin real good homie.. real good
> *


thanx bro,but do you know how many times i wished i could message you for a little guidance?! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

should i cut the top of the spring pockets off and make it flat to match the top of the frame rails or leave the bulge and cut the round top out around the fingers where ? any suggestions?,im going out to do it in a 30 mins


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

you know what my answer will be. 

























but its just going to come down to personal preference.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

you may remember back when i did this.. worse frame fix i have had to do!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

how do you know where to put the hole for the cylinder? go up from the bottom in the center of the pocket?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 22 2009, 08:55 AM~13654016
> *how do you know where to put the hole for the cylinder? go up from the bottom in the center of the pocket?
> *


na its lowriding homie.. i just guess on 90% of the stuff i do.... the other 10% i fake............. :cheesy: there was actually a lot to that frame. it blew both a arm mounts clean off... seems like i had a topic on it with my old screen name?

but for real. i just make some reference points and measure a couple hundred times. that was a few years ago i fixed that,, car still hits good and is drove almost everyday, so i hear anyways. 

but when i do a frame i cut everything off first thing. i messed one up bad one time though :0 had every mount off an inch. took a week to fix that crap. after that i make several reference points lol


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 03:17 AM~13652405
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 12:13 PM~13654208
> *na its lowriding homie.. i just guess on 90% of the stuff i do.... the other 10% i fake............. :cheesy: there was actually a lot to that frame. it blew both a arm mounts clean off... seems like i had a topic on it with my old screen name?
> 
> but for real. i just make some reference points and measure a couple hundred times. that was a few years ago i fixed that,, car still hits good and is drove almost everyday, so i hear anyways.
> ...


man i wasn't trying to bust your balls.... i was honestly curious. small shit like this is what i get stuck on. 

reference points?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13654607
> *man i wasn't trying to bust your balls.... i was honestly curious. small shit like this is what i get stuck on.
> 
> reference points?
> *


i know homie i was just messin with you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 11:38 AM~13653876
> *you know what my answer will be.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats beefy :0 (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2009, 12:04 PM~13655989
> *damn thats beefy :0  (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


thanks. it should i used three tubes of that JBweld you sent me :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 03:11 PM~13656044
> *thanks. it should i used three tubes of that JBweld you sent me  :cheesy:
> *


Did you see where I said that Id send you some to mend up you splein :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2009, 01:06 PM~13656584
> *Did you see where I said that Id send you some to mend up you splein  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: yea. it took my a couple hours to read that whole topic this morning.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i got the outer front rails cut today and had one installed when i came in for dinner and checked my topic and seen tommys advice so i had to cut it off so i could trim the top of the pocket better,ill have to trim the plates a little to compensate for the change in the top rail








i used 1/4 for the filler plate and ill sandwich it in 1/4 from the inside and a full piece of 1/4 over the top of the rail




























































more tomorrow


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice work ... i like it!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Man us whiteboys are holding it down in here. You'll be done in no time at the pace your going.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: this thing is getting serious!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good, and Tommy usually has great advice. :biggrin: That will make it almost indescructable. I can send you pics later of how to do the actual a-arm mount.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Timmy you can send em my way too if you want.... mines looking like its gonna end up the same way....

how the hell do you know where to drill for the cylinder?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good! Good memories right there with the pocket! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Apr 22 2009, 09:20 PM~13659871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx homie,
there are some damn good inspirational build threads here and i want to be one of them in the future :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 05:54 AM~13664474
> *thanx wayne :biggrin:
> 
> thanx homie,
> ...


It's cool to look at other threads and pick up ideas and pointers from them. Always a different story at how easy some builds make it look in comparison to how it actually goes......but definitely some threads to learn from on here! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Apr 23 2009, 06:33 AM~13664142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i cant see him leading me in the wrong direction ,and id really appreciate any pics you can send,its funny,as i do a section and get ready to move on to the next i get online and check out a bunch of build topics and get ideas for what im gonna do....ive taken shit directly from your builds and copied them damn near to a -T :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Apr 23 2009, 08:29 AM~13664389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i check out your build too,good reference pics,keep up the good work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13664537
> *i cant wait till they are just memories   :biggrin:
> 
> i check out your build too,good reference pics,keep up the good work
> *


Man I hear that....very excited to get the last couple pieces welded onto the frame...at least until I think about all the grinding to come!  

Thanks...I originally wasn't going to start my build up topic until after the car was done, but I figured I would miss a lot of details that way, and it is fun to look back and see how far it has come already. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 23 2009, 09:26 AM~13664660
> *Man I hear that....very excited to get the last couple pieces welded onto the frame...at least until I think about all the grinding to come!
> 
> Thanks...I originally wasn't going to start my build up topic until after the car was done, but I figured I would miss a lot of details that way, and it is fun to look back and see how far it has come already.  :biggrin:
> *


not to mention if you make mistakes there is time for someone to point them out and or even notice them yourself and say why the fuck did i do that?!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I see ya :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 23 2009, 09:39 AM~13664732
> *I see ya  :0
> *


 :biggrin: just tryin to do shit right this time


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 06:34 AM~13664706
> *not to mention if you make mistakes there is time for someone to point them out and or even notice them yourself and say why the fuck did i do that?!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is my 10,000th post


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 08:21 AM~13665384
> *this is my 10,000th post
> 
> 
> ...


That means too much LIL and not enough putting in work! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 23 2009, 06:02 AM~13664512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with about as many different screen names.... i may break 100 today myself lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 06:06 PM~13657939
> *:biggrin:  yea. it took my a couple hours to read that whole topic this morning.
> *


Hey just trying to look out for my homie (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 23 2009, 11:21 AM~13665384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 23 2009, 03:42 PM~13667775
> *whoopty dooooo :uh:
> *


dont be hatin :biggrin: 






















































,go build your car kakaslackin' :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 12:08 PM~13665789
> *hey, it can be the timmy, toddy and tommy show  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i wish! 






















....maybe one day i can put some work in with you guys,i wanna get out that way next summer,i was hoping for this summer but you went and screwed that all up :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 23 2009, 11:21 AM~13665386
> *That means too much LIL and not enough putting in work!  :biggrin:
> *


 damn man that hurt,i need layitlow,you guys are more my friends and family then half of my friends and family


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 01:25 PM~13668218
> *damn man that hurt,i need layitlow,you guys are more my friends and family then half of my friends and family
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Definitely helps pass the time! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 23 2009, 04:26 PM~13668226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Definitely helps pass the time!  :biggrin:
> *


x10,000


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 23 2009, 06:48 AM~13664161
> *Looking good, and Tommy usually has great advice.  :biggrin:  That will make it almost indescructable.  I can send you pics later of how to do the actual a-arm mount.
> *



you can send me some pics too :biggrin: 

frame is lookin beefy BOSSMAN :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 01:25 PM~13668218
> *damn man that hurt,i need layitlow,you guys are more my friends and family then half of my friends and family
> *


homie i feel the exact way.... you know i spent six months layed up. one month straight coma several near death days..... my moms or my pos dad never came.. only heard from my moms once, that was after they knew i was fine... i got messages, flowers and or something from my LIL and lowrider homies everyday. then when i could text i got get well wishes about every hour.... i ant gonna lie, that shit really touched me, and the topic you guys had going really did mean the world to me. i got all misty reading it... thats real love bro. and i want EVER forget it!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

got both spring pocket filler plates done 








got one front outer rail done thats it,not very productive day but i only had a porta power clamp and it would have been much easier if i had some good clamps,.....any recomendations for clamps/?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

GOT DAMN , I SEE YOUVE BEEN GETIN THE DAMN THING DONE FORREALZ


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 08:22 PM~13670442
> *homie i feel the exact way.... you know i spent six months layed up. one month straight coma several near death days..... my moms or my pos dad never came.. only heard from my moms once, that was after they knew i was fine... i got messages, flowers and or something from my LIL and lowrider homies everyday. then when i could text i got get well wishes about every hour.... i ant gonna lie, that shit really touched me, and the topic you guys had going really did mean the world to me. i got all misty reading it... thats real love bro. and i want EVER forget it!
> *


i sat here for and hour trying to figure out how to resond to this but for some reason im speechless  .........anyways im really happy to have you back brother :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13670979
> *GOT DAMN , I SEE YOUVE BEEN GETIN THE DAMN THING DONE FORREALZ
> *


 only because i havent faced the reality that this car is not gonna be on the road this summer.......so deadlines bro......... DEADLINES! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

here


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13671449
> *here
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanx timmy


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 23 2009, 05:59 PM~13670853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beefy. glad to see we got Todd on board with us Tim. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 23 2009, 06:41 PM~13669440
> *
> 
> frame is lookin beefy BOSSMAN :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanx homie.....i see your ride is coming along nicely :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I remember wrapping the outter frame rails by the pearches sucked....so although it doesn't look like much getting those pain in the a$$ pieces done is a huge relief!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 24 2009, 06:04 AM~13675015
> *looks good man.. you are definitely going in the right direction that's a fact   Bessy clamps bro. expensive but the best for sure.
> http://www.toughweld.com/bessey/clamps/?ma...CFRufnAodNFFFRA
> beefy. glad to see we got Todd on board with us Tim.  :cheesy:
> *



thanx homie,im trying hard to step my game up and no lie just to have my name in the same sentance as you and timmy is awesome.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 holy crap 170$ for one clamp?!.......im gonna check out the local welding supply place and see what they offer,ive heard of bessy before as top of the line stuff


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Go at it homie. :biggrin: You have the skill and we provide a little knowledge. lol Triple T's lol Your a trip Tommy.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 07:25 AM~13675287
> *:0 holy crap 170$ for one clamp?!.......im gonna check out the local welding supply place and see what they offer,ive heard of bessy before as top of the line stuff
> *


I just picked up some Stronghand UM125 clamps for half that. They are rated at 2400lbs capacity. They have the added feature of being able to remove the jaw from the clamp and invert it so you can use it to spread things open also. Here is a link I found.

http://www.northerntool.com/


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't seem to get a direct link to the exact clamp just look around on that link it's there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 24 2009, 03:00 PM~13678512
> *I just picked up some Stronghand UM125 clamps for half that. They are rated at 2400lbs capacity. They have the added feature of being able to remove the jaw from the clamp and invert it so you can use it to spread things open also. Here is a link I found.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/
> *


The ones Tommy posted are the shit but these work well also. They seem more in a budget area for most.lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 24 2009, 01:39 PM~13677673
> *Go at it homie.  :biggrin:  You have the skill and we provide a little knowledge. lol  Triple T's lol  Your a trip Tommy.
> *


 :biggrin: T.T.T


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 24 2009, 03:00 PM~13678512
> *I just picked up some Stronghand UM125 clamps for half that. They are rated at 2400lbs capacity. They have the added feature of being able to remove the jaw from the clamp and invert it so you can use it to spread things open also. Here is a link I found.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/
> *


 after tommy posted that link i looked around found the strong hand clamps that you posted,i found them at cyberweld.com for a bit cheaper, thanx for the info homie
cyberweld-clamps


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 24 2009, 08:13 AM~13675229
> *I remember wrapping the outter frame rails by the pearches sucked....so although it doesn't look like much getting those pain in the a$$ pieces done is a huge relief!
> *


i still gotta do the other side,thank god im only using 3/16 up there,i couldnt imagine trying to do that with 1/4


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ok going to jail now be back monday :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 02:17 PM~13679880
> *ok going to jail now be back monday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 04:48 PM~13679631
> *i still gotta do the other side,thank god im only using 3/16 up there,i couldnt imagine trying to do that with 1/4
> *


I have always 2 pieced this section right under the a-arm so it is not noticable and it is easier to do. G-boies suck for that part of the frame. :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 24 2009, 02:05 PM~13678600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured you could find a better price with a bit of looking.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 07:26 PM~13671121
> *only because i havent faced the reality that this car is not gonna be on the road this summer.......so deadlines bro......... DEADLINES! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

ttt  for bossman 

and a really nice day!


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Apr 29 2009, 11:52 AM~13727820
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie,i was waitin to see who would bump my topic :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 29 2009, 01:47 PM~13729367
> *thanx homie,i was waitin to see who would bump my topic :biggrin:
> *


I was hoping it would be you with progress. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 05:17 PM~13679880
> *ok going to jail now be back monday :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its funny cause you sound to be not affected by that :thumbsup:




TheMansattempttokeepahomiedown: :FAIL: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 29 2009, 02:43 PM~13730054
> *I was hoping it would be you with progress.  :uh:
> *


sorrybro didnt mean to disappoint,maybe tomorrow im having some issues getting the pics transfered to the computer......i got the top of the front rails and both front outers done,just need some help to flip the frame so i can do the rear inner arches and cap the bottom


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2009, 05:28 PM~13731810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Its funny cause you sound to be not affected by that :thumbsup:
> TheMansattempttokeepahomiedown:                  :FAIL:        :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 




























seriously though, i was facing 1-3 in prison so weekends are nothing.......granted its not fun but im more than glad to get them over with and im gonna keep a smile on my face while doing it :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:33 PM~13731866
> *sorrybro didnt mean to disappoint,maybe tomorrow im having some issues getting the pics transfered to the computer......i got the top of the front rails and both front outers done,just need some help to flip the frame so i can do the rear inner arches and cap the bottom
> *


my brother came threw to lend a hand(thanx bro) :thumbsup: 
















got the tops done in 1/4
























didnt do shit today except flip the frame


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good! Good memories right there. We plug welded about 8-10 spots on that piece of 1/4"....that was a treat! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:49 PM~13732048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> seriously though, i was facing 1-3 in prison so weekends are nothing.......granted its not fun but im more than glad to get them over with and im gonna keep a smile on my face while doing it  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, Id do the weekends too......... smileying like a mofo :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 1 2009, 08:11 AM~13752258
> *Looking good! Good memories right there. We plug welded about 8-10 spots on that piece of 1/4"....that was a treat!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro, i was gonna put some plug welds but didnt think about it until they where tacked in, i can still add some when its time to finish welding up the frame.come next week ill concentrate on the rear arches and capping the bottom of the rails and the crossmember


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

do you work???? It just seems like you got plenty of time on your hands :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2009, 08:46 AM~13752436
> *do you work???? It just seems like you got plenty of time on your hands :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: no comment


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 1 2009, 09:08 AM~13752565
> *:biggrin: no comment
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2009, 08:30 AM~13752328
> *hell yeah, Id do the weekends too......... smileying like a mofo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

GUAT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 1 2009, 10:32 AM~13753026
> *GUAT
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 1 2009, 05:41 AM~13752407
> *thanx bro, i was gonna put some plug welds but didnt think about it until they where tacked in, i can still add some when its time to finish welding up the frame.come next week ill concentrate on the rear arches and capping the bottom of the rails and the crossmember
> *


It's looking good....seems you got most of the real pain in the ass sections done already...smooth sailing! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 1 2009, 10:53 AM~13753158
> *It's looking good....seems you got most of the real pain in the ass sections done already...smooth sailing!  :biggrin:
> *


thank god,the worst of it was def the front outer arches!
im really hoping to finish the metal this coming week and then the following week ill do most of the finish welding and some of the molding,a little at a time and hope it goes quickly


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

forgot to post these pics not much but it is progress


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 1 2009, 08:44 AM~13753097
> *
> *


QUE???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 1 2009, 02:59 PM~13755626
> *QUE???
> *


whats guat? :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Homie.... with all this reinforcing you better hop the fuck out this bitch...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

putting in some serious work man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 1 2009, 05:30 PM~13757207
> *Homie.... with all this reinforcing you better hop the fuck out this bitch...
> *



x2 Im only buildin mine to hop for this summer and them Im sellin it :biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13746568
> *my brother came threw to lend a hand(thanx bro) :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



whats good bro!

frames looking good and i see that u flipped it over too but see u bro be easy
To The Top for The NY-Bossman


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^^^^T T T ^^^^^^^

RESCUED FROM PAGE 3 
I HAVE OFF Wednesday SO I WILL BE BY TO HELP OUT TTYL BRO BE SAFE





UPSTATE C.C.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 1 2009, 05:30 PM~13757207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beat the bitch up then kick her to the curb,sounds bout right :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96tippin3+May 1 2009, 11:08 PM~13760249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill see you wensday then :thumbsup:
i gotta frame to build up for your car :0 
and it came with some caprice spindles and a-arms for the cutty :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

i gotta frame to build up for your car :0 
and it came with some caprice spindles and a-arms for the cutty :cheesy:

:uh: uh oh , time for another one?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 3 2009, 11:11 PM~13774032
> *i gotta frame to build up for your car :0
> and it came with some caprice spindles and a-arms for the cutty :cheesy:
> 
> ...


:dunno: we'll have see if he's up to it or not :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 4 2009, 08:49 AM~13777051
> *:wave:
> *


hey homies whats good :biggrin: 

whats up kakalak ,they wont let me quote your post :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 4 2009, 06:15 AM~13777126
> *hey homies whats good :biggrin:
> 
> whats up kakalak ,they wont let me quote your post :biggrin:
> *


You know how it goes...same ol' same ol'....but whats up with some progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:yes:


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 4 2009, 09:38 AM~13777216
> *You know how it goes...same ol' same ol'....but whats up with some progress pics?  :biggrin:
> *


ill be right back with them..........................

















































later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 4 2009, 08:38 AM~13777216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

TTT for some pics


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry homie,heres the pics from yesterday.
i started the new a-arm mounts
i cut out 4 pieces of 1/4 plate and welded them together with puddle welds i also welded them around the outsides to make 2 pieces 1/2 thick








drivers side in place








passanger side\








arm in place to check clearance for the gussets
















ill do the gussets tomorrow,didnt have anytime today  

damn timmy i tried doing it the way you posted and just had problems :420: so i scrapped the stock parts and made these.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

should be REAL interesting cutting the cyl holes out :uh:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

damn, what did you use to cut those out, a plasma?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 nice work !!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+May 5 2009, 09:18 PM~13796031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice looking arm mounts. You should check our Mark's build (no really the screen name is Mark) he did mounts like that too if I remember correctly. But I think what he did was place that piece you made onto the frame....marked it, then cut it and welded in the steel tube...and reinforced. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 6 2009, 08:15 AM~13800523
> *Nice looking arm mounts. You should check our Mark's build (no really the screen name is Mark) he did mounts like that too if I remember correctly. But I think what he did was place that piece you made onto the frame....marked it, then cut it and welded in the steel tube...and reinforced.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know who mark is,but i think your mixed up..i think it was regalraider that did that,ill finish them today,im gonna run pipe threw to sleeve the cylinder and then reinforce it with some style 
this is what im going for


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 05:26 AM~13800550
> *yeah i know who mark is,but i think your mixed up..i think it was regalraider that did that,ill finish them today,im gonna run pipe threw to sleeve the cylinder and then reinforce it with some style
> this is what im going for
> 
> ...


Yeah it was someone's build on here. Can't remember off hand.....just spend the day looking for it....since we both know your not working on the car! :biggrin: 

J/k....its looking good. I like how that blue print looks! Are you going to gusset the back side of it as well?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 6 2009, 08:32 AM~13800566
> *Yeah it was someone's build on here. Can't remember off hand.....just spend the day looking for it....since we both know your not working on the car!  :biggrin:
> 
> J/k....its looking good. I like how that blue print looks! Are you going to gusset the back side of it as well?
> *


WTF?!....you must got me confused with KRAKASLAKIN :biggrin: yeah ill gusset the back side,i gotta few tricks up my sleeve


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 05:38 AM~13800590
> *WTF?!....you must got me confused with KRAKASLAKIN :biggrin:  yeah ill gusset the back side,i gotta few tricks up my sleeve
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just kidding....progress is coming along nicely! Those ears should definitely hold up to the beatings!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 08:38 AM~13800590
> *WTF?!....you must got me confused with KRAKASLAKIN :biggrin:  yeah ill gusset the back side,i gotta few tricks up my sleeve
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  Truth hurts


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I like those mounts :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 6 2009, 08:39 AM~13800593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just kidding....progress is coming along nicely! Those ears should definitely hold up to the beatings!
> *


 :biggrin: i know your kidding bro,and im hoping shit will be srong enough


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 6 2009, 08:45 AM~13800630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx kaka :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The mounts look solid and the reason I use the old mount in my process is so it is easier to find where the cylinder is supposed to be. But you will be alright.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 09:07 AM~13800709
> *i wasnt trying to bring you down :happysad:
> thanx kaka  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

lookn good bossman


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 6 2009, 10:22 AM~13801085
> *The mounts look solid and the reason I use the old mount in my process is so it is easier to find where the cylinder is supposed to be.  But you will be alright.
> *


thanks tim,
i got a uncut g-body here so im gonna make a jig to locate the factory shock hole to the a-arm bolts so i can just bolt it to my frame and mark it :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2009, 03:35 PM~13804748
> *:0
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 6 2009, 03:57 PM~13804916
> *lookn good bossman
> *


thank you bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

no progress pics of the mounts cuz there is none :biggrin: ,instead i cut all the parts for the inner rear arches and the bottom caps,ill get them on tomorrow. i went and got some clamps today,they are "wilton" brand....they seem real strong and where only 35$ each,i also had to go buy some tips and electrodes for the plasma.its amazing how much differance they make in cut quality.......pics tomorrow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 08:22 PM~13807488
> *no progress pics of the mounts cuz there is none :biggrin: ,instead i cut all the parts for the inner rear arches and the bottom caps,ill get them on tomorrow. i went and got some clamps today,they are "wilton" brand....they seem real strong and where only 35$ each,i also had to go buy some tips and electrodes for the plasma.its amazing how much differance they make in cut quality.......pics tomorrow
> *


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

your build looks good homie....bitch is ganna be sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 6 2009, 06:50 PM~13808462
> *your build looks good homie....bitch is ganna be sweet :thumbsup:
> *


x2...........................but









































WILL THE WHITE GUY BE ABLE TO PUT IT ON THE BUMPER???? :0 :0 




























:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2009, 10:14 PM~13808725
> *x2...........................but
> WILL THE WHITE GUY BE ABLE TO PUT IT ON THE BUMPER???? :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: 
thanx homie,but if i have any problems i know this guy that can give me some great advice :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 07:25 PM~13808890
> *:scrutinize:
> thanx homie,but if i have any problems i know this guy that can give me some great advice :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2009, 10:26 PM~13808909
> *:dunno:
> *


 :loco: i think you might know him :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13808936
> *:loco: i think you might know him :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2009, 10:30 PM~13808948
> *:biggrin:
> *


so what new with you bro.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 07:42 PM~13809085
> *so what new with you bro.
> *


SAME SHIT HOMIE.............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2009, 10:58 PM~13809301
> *SAME SHIT HOMIE.............
> *


thats just how it when you get old :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 08:05 PM~13809381
> *thats just how it when you get old :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 07:26 AM~13800550
> *yeah i know who mark is,but i think your mixed up..i think it was regalraider that did that,ill finish them today,im gonna run pipe threw to sleeve the cylinder and then reinforce it with some style
> this is what im going for
> 
> ...


isnt the cylinder going to mount in front of the control arm mounting bracket instead of through it? on mine its right in front of it. or did you weld the tabs more outboard so you dont have to extend your uppers?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 7 2009, 04:14 AM~13812137
> *isnt the cylinder going to mount in front of the control arm mounting bracket instead of through it? on mine its right in front of it. or did you weld the tabs more outboard so you dont have to extend your uppers?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 7 2009, 04:14 AM~13812137
> *isnt the cylinder going to mount in front of the control arm mounting bracket instead of through it? on mine its right in front of it. or did you weld the tabs more outboard so you dont have to extend your uppers?
> *


it will pass threw the mount barely but the paint pic is for my ideas and refferance not to be exact,my mounts are still in the stock lcation


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2009, 07:16 AM~13812452
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


shut your mouth fool :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i was just out in Webster NY last night..... should be out there again either saturday or next weekend. I'll keep you posted, so i can stop by and visit.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 7 2009, 02:37 PM~13815822
> *i was just out in Webster NY last night..... should be out there again either saturday or next weekend. I'll keep you posted, so i can stop by and visit.
> *


damn,thats 10mins away :0
this coming weekend is my last weekend in jail,after that its all good bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 11:41 AM~13815863
> *damn,thats 10mins away :0
> this coming weekend is my last weekend in jail,after that its all good bro
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

Oh for sure you will beat me putting it back together then! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 08:38 AM~13812657
> *shut your mouth fool :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 1 2009, 01:08 PM~13755712
> *whats guat? :cheesy:
> *


GUAT/GWAT ITS ME BEING A WHITE GUY TRYIN TO SPEAK ESPANISH NINTENDO??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

passenger side and driver side inner arches done and the caps for the rear bottoms
























notched the bridge so that the plate could slide behind it








cut the bottom of the crossmember and went to install it and relized i was out of wire 
















thats it for today,monday ill get some more stuff did :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 7 2009, 05:29 PM~13817596
> *GUAT/GWAT ITS ME BEING A WHITE GUY TRYIN TO SPEAK ESPANISH NINTENDO??
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 03:59 PM~13816622
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Oh for sure you will beat me putting it back together then!  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2009, 05:00 PM~13817299
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i got something to put in that piehole of yours


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 06:25 PM~13819358
> *passenger side and driver side inner arches done and the caps for the rear bottoms
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THICK IS THE METAL YOU USING ON YOUR ENGINE CROSS MEMBER???? LOOKS A LIL HEAVY, BUT LOOKS MIGHTY DAMN GOOD, SO MUCH FOR KAKA DOIN ANYTHING :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 7 2009, 09:53 PM~13820061
> *HOW THICK IS THE METAL YOU USING ON YOUR ENGINE CROSS MEMBER???? LOOKS A LIL HEAVY, BUT LOOKS MIGHTY DAMN GOOD, SO MUCH FOR KAKA DOIN ANYTHING  :uh:
> *


thanx bro,its 1/4"......kaka said he was gonna buy your car,he likes the purple ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U DIDNT REINFORCE WHERE THE BOLTS GO THRU ON THE LOWER A-ARMS???......THE FRONT ONES ON THE BELLY.............


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 7 2009, 07:10 PM~13820255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I LOOK LIKE WITH MY PANTS DOWN :0 .....EXCEPT A LIL DARKER............ :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2009, 10:09 PM~13820246
> *U DIDNT REINFORCE WHERE THE BOLTS GO THRU ON THE LOWER A-ARMS???......THE FRONT ONES ON THE BELLY.............
> *


no,but i will now!....i didnt even think about that shit :uh: anything else i should fix?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2009, 10:11 PM~13820276
> *THATS WHAT I LOOK LIKE WITH MY PANTS DOWN :0 .....EXCEPT A LIL DARKER............ :biggrin:
> *


 WTF! :wow: :barf: 



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 07:58 PM~13820122
> *thanx bro,its 1/4"......kaka said he was gonna buy your car,he likes the purple ALOT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: BWUAHAHAHAHAHA LUCKY FOR ME IT AINT PURPLE LOL, AND I DONT THINK IDE LET MY CAR GO FOR 9-10GZ, I KNOW ILL NEVER GET WHAT I ALREADY GOT IN IT, BUT THATS MY POINT OF PRICING IT SO HIGH :cheesy: ITS GONNA END UP IN WRECKED RIDES AFTER I GET TIRED OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 07:26 PM~13820439
> *no,but i will now!....i didnt even think about that shit :uh: anything else i should fix?
> *


LOOK INTO A GOOD PLASTIC SURGEON FOR YOURSELF..... :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2009, 11:56 PM~13821446
> *LOOK INTO A GOOD PLASTIC SURGEON FOR YOURSELF..... :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 7 2009, 04:00 PM~13817299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy boy its not the weekend yet!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 09:26 PM~13821931
> *:scrutinize:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@May 8 2009, 12:59 AM~13822401
> *Easy boy its not the weekend yet!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..........................its alifestyle puto :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 02:10 AM~13823141
> *:dunno:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn homie you kicking ass on that frame. You'll prolly be done wrapping before I'm done molding mine.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@May 8 2009, 08:20 AM~13824166
> *Damn homie you kicking ass on that frame. You'll prolly be done wrapping before I'm done molding mine.
> *


thanx fleetwood it seems its taking me forever to finish but its been moving along nice and smooth


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 08:40 AM~13824244
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 06:05 AM~13824362
> *:wave:
> *


Get to work! :biggrin: :twak: 


:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 11:32 AM~13825410
> *Get to work!  :biggrin:  :twak:
> :wave:
> *


no work on fridays,gotta go to jail soon :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 10:09 AM~13826325
> *no work on fridays,gotta go to jail soon :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Make it sound like something to look forward to! Lol.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 02:03 PM~13826876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Make it sound like something to look forward to! Lol.
> *


i do kinda look forward to the them so i can get them over with and this is my last one,so wooohoo! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13827029
> *i do kinda look forward to the them so i can get them over with and this is my last one,so wooohoo! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess at least your optimistic about them...and since it is the last one it would be exciting! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 02:36 PM~13827219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I guess at least your optimistic about them...and since it is the last one it would be exciting!  :biggrin:
> *


im optimistic about everything except kakalaks build up thread.....


























i kinda enjoy the cornbread and the fried bologna and also the sunday night "chicken" dinner :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

where the hell you been phil? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 11:39 AM~13827250
> *im optimistic about everything except kakalaks build up thread.....
> i kinda enjoy the cornbread and the fried bologna and also the sunday night "chicken" dinner  :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lol...oh man I couldn't do it. When I worked at the U of Minnesota as a Food Service Director I used to get so grossed out at the crap food we would serve the students. Instant this....and microwaved that! :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 02:48 PM~13827327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Lol...oh man I couldn't do it. When I worked at the U of Minnesota as a Food Service Director I used to get so grossed out at the crap food we would serve the students. Instant this....and microwaved that!  :barf:
> *


lucky for me theres guys like that in there,i tend to get the extra trays :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 11:51 AM~13827362
> *lucky for me theres guys like that in there,i tend to get the extra trays  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO....I am sure you can't get too creative with instant mashed potatos and such....but if I was stuck working KP in lock up I would for damn sure try to class it up a little! :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 01:42 PM~13827280
> *where the hell you been phil? :cheesy:
> *


Trying to make money and puttin in work on this damn Caprice. The build is coming along nicely bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 8 2009, 02:53 PM~13827388
> *Trying to make money and puttin in work on this damn Caprice.  The build is coming along nicely bro
> *


thanx bro,
i def hear that,so hows the car coming along?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13827029
> *i do kinda look forward to the them so i can get them over with and this is my last one,so wooohoo! :biggrin:
> *


HEY JAILBIRD.................................







































U LEAVING UR LAST DAY IN JAIL WITH A "GANGBANG"?? :0 ....


































MY BAD.........I MEANT BANG................ :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 8 2009, 02:29 PM~13827698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

rescued from pg 2..........................U OWE ME ONE..................  
























AHH YES.......................GONNA GO TO A BBQ AND DRINK SOME ICE COLD BEER, THEN COME BACK HOME N HIT THE BACARDI......................WHAT R U DOING TONITE???





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 9 2009, 08:23 PM~13838999
> *rescued from pg 2..........................U OWE ME ONE..................
> AHH YES.......................GONNA GO TO A BBQ AND DRINK SOME ICE COLD BEER, THEN COME BACK HOME N HIT THE BACARDI......................WHAT R U DOING TONITE???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:uh: :uh: 











You know dam well he's getting laid. :yessad: 

Then he's going to come home and work on his low low like a mad man, being his ass is to sore for sitting around :roflmao: :roflmao: 


So Ill be sitting here waiting for more good progress pics. 
:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@May 9 2009, 09:12 PM~13840125
> *:uh:  :uh:
> You know dam well he's getting laid. :yessad:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2009, 05:52 PM~13829167
> *HEY JAILBIRD.................................
> U LEAVING UR LAST DAY IN JAIL WITH A "GANGBANG"?? :0 ....
> MY BAD.........I MEANT BANG................ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i was thinkin of you the whole time


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 9 2009, 09:23 PM~13838999
> *rescued from pg 2..........................U OWE ME ONE..................
> AHH YES.......................GONNA GO TO A BBQ AND DRINK SOME ICE COLD BEER, THEN COME BACK HOME N HIT THE BACARDI......................WHAT R U DOING TONITE???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bastard :angry: .................i sure didnt get no bbq,beer or bacardi the highlight of the weekend was watching this kid that was detoxin off heroin and this other guy pulled methadone out of his ass in a condom and they sat on the bathroom floor slurping it up like it was grape slushy.....real story! :happysad: 


























thanx for bumpin the topic homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@May 10 2009, 12:12 AM~13840125
> *:uh:  :uh:
> You know dam well he's getting laid. :yessad: *


 :scrutinize: 


> *Then he's going to come home and work  on his low low like a mad man, being his ass is to sore for sitting around  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> So Ill be sitting here waiting for more good progress pics.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ill get your pics asap


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 9 2009, 02:53 PM~13836926
> *Two steps forward, 3 steps back
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: .....now stop laughing!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hey man this was your last weekend right? i didn't head up there this weekend cause i had to reschedule... so with any luck i'll be out there next weekend. we should get together.

oh and post some fucking pics would ya... i'm catchin up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 04:29 PM~13845458
> *:yes: i was thinkin of you the whole time
> *


 :ugh: 
































:barf:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 05:01 PM~13845635
> *bastard  :angry: .................i sure didnt get no bbq,beer or bacardi the highlight of the weekend was watching this kid that was detoxin off heroin and this other guy pulled methadone out of his ass in a condom and they sat on the bathroom floor  slurping it up like it was grape slushy.....real story! :happysad:
> thanx for bumpin the topic homie :biggrin:
> *


SO U ENJOYED THAT SHIT????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2009, 09:22 PM~13846222
> *SO U ENJOYED THAT SHIT????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


the whole time i was there it was chill except for that little episode.....it was like a fucked up movie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

u like how i dodged that question huh? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 06:32 PM~13846287
> *the whole time i was there it was chill except for that little episode.....it was like a fucked up movie
> *


 :uh: GET TO WORK ON UR CAR...............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 06:37 PM~13846320
> *u like how i dodged that question huh? :biggrin:
> *


U DIDNT DODGE SHIT......................




































U ANSWERED IT ALREADY................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2009, 09:38 PM~13846324
> *:uh: GET TO WORK ON UR CAR...............
> *


fine!  
























:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2009, 09:39 PM~13846331
> *U DIDNT DODGE SHIT......................
> U ANSWERED IT ALREADY................
> *


 nuh uhh :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 06:41 PM~13846350
> *nuh uhh :biggrin:
> *


DENIAL.........................U IN WORSE SHAPE THAN I THOUGHT............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13846381
> *DENIAL.........................U IN WORSE SHAPE THAN I THOUGHT............
> *


damn man,you gonna make do a house call huh? :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 06:50 PM~13846417
> *damn man,you gonna make do a house call huh? :angry:
> *


 :uh: ALL TALK :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2009, 09:53 PM~13846448
> *:uh: ALL TALK :0
> *


 :rant: :loco:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 10 2009, 09:06 PM~13846112
> *hey man this was your last weekend right? i didn't head up there this weekend cause i had to reschedule... so with any luck i'll be out there next weekend. we should get together.
> 
> oh and post some fucking pics would ya... i'm catchin up
> *


yeah man that sounds good,ooooh now i gotta turn up the heat on my build then,i have been kinda draggin my heals on this build  




































first one on back bumper wins :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

MERNIN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 11 2009, 07:32 AM~13849635
> *MERNIN
> *


 :wave:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 10 2009, 10:01 PM~13846527
> *
> first one on back bumper wins :biggrin:
> *



does 3 wheeling count? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 11 2009, 08:30 AM~13849778
> *does 3 wheeling count?  :biggrin:
> *


i suppose :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

lol FINE. I guess I'll have to see what its got... only single pump 8 batt (10 if you piss me off)!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 11 2009, 09:11 AM~13849867
> *lol FINE. I guess I'll have to see what its got... only single pump 8 batt (10 if you piss me off)!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


now where talkin :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 11 2009, 09:15 AM~13849881
> *now where talkin :biggrin:
> *


so you just gonna stay on here bullshitting all day or are you gonna do some fucking work?


:uh: :angry: 


we need more pics....



















































don't worry though, i'll come through with new pics for the homies tonight. at least they can count on one of us for some progress! lol and my car is supposed to be on HOLD!


seriously though,
i might make some templates for my lowers, extend my lower trailing arms, and buy the support bracing so i can split the belly  i can't wait for that part.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 11 2009, 09:27 AM~13849932
> *so you just gonna stay on here bullshitting all day or are you gonna do some fucking work?
> :uh:  :angry:
> we need more pics....
> ...


i think you got me confused with someone else :yes:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

lol!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i gotta spend some time with the family today but ill go get some wire today and ill get back on the frame later tonite.i wish i could have gotten away with a partial wrap but i know i would have really been unsatisfied,im not knockin those of you who are doing/done partials.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PG 3 :thumbsdown:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2009, 06:10 PM~13866261
> *Here are some pics of the dash being dismantled. And some of the 75 dollar infinity speakers I bought a year ago , all dry rotted and torn up from the FL sun and humidity :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



TTT
Dam Id never thought kakalak would be putting in more work then the bossman!

:uh: Whats the world coming to?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@May 12 2009, 11:17 PM~13868921
> *TTT
> Dam Id never thought kakalak would be putting in more work then the bossman!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry no progress on the frame, but yesterday i pulled the 355/350 turbo out of my regal and installed the 260 that was origonaly in my cutty,yep one day and all by myself


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 11 2009, 10:32 PM~13856904
> *PG 3  :thumbsdown:
> *


haters tryin to hold me down  thanx for the topic bump homie :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 12 2009, 10:50 PM~13870502
> *haters tryin to hold me down   thanx for the topic bump homie :biggrin:
> *


  I JUST GOT BACK FROM DRIVING TO A HOP...............AND HOPPED AND DROVE BACK HOME....................




























AHHH YES........SOMEDAY U MIGHT KNOW THE FEELING........... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2009, 02:33 AM~13870811
> * I JUST GOT BACK FROM DRIVING TO A HOP...............AND HOPPED AND DROVE BACK HOME....................
> AHHH YES........SOMEDAY U MIGHT KNOW THE FEELING........... :biggrin:
> *


maybe one day,but there is NO ONE to hop against,my 45-50" roadmaster was the ONLY hopper around here


----------



## HOWUDOIN (May 13, 2009)

ur car is looking good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 12 2009, 10:46 PM~13870466
> *sorry no progress on the frame, but yesterday i pulled the 355/350 turbo out of my regal and installed the 260 that was origonaly in my cutty,yep one day and all by myself
> *


TAKE A TRIP 2 CALI.......................YOU'LL HAVE PLENTY TO HOP AGAINST :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2009, 03:13 PM~13874389
> *TAKE A TRIP 2 CALI.......................YOU'LL HAVE PLENTY TO HOP AGAINST :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 someone just got called out :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 04:53 PM~13875255
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 someone just got called out :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


sounded like an invitation to me.guess it all in how you look at it :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOWUDOIN_@May 13 2009, 08:03 AM~13871520
> *ur car is looking good
> *


thank you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 13 2009, 09:34 PM~13878079
> *sounded like an invitation to me.guess it all in how you look at it :biggrin:
> *


fking with you bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2009, 08:02 AM~13882708
> *fking with you bro :biggrin:
> *


i know,thats all we do up in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 14 2009, 08:26 AM~13882768
> *i know,thats all we do up in this bitch :biggrin:
> *


You better get to work. lol :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Too much talk and not enough work goin on here


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+May 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13883321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: soon my friends,just have a few things to take care of....probobly have some new pics up in a day or 2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 14 2009, 04:25 PM~13888454
> *:biggrin: soon my friends,just have a few things to take care of....probobly have some new pics up in a day or 2
> *


I call BS......we all know Kakalak is going to be done before you! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 15 2009, 08:16 AM~13894041
> *I call BS......we all know Kakalak is going to be done before you!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: HE,S GOT BIG PLANS AND EVEN BIGGER EXCUSES, i dont think he will ever finish that car .....EVER!............................






































OH AND FOR THAT COMMENT IM MOVING YOU FROM THE SUPPORTERS TO THE HATERS GROUP  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 05:50 AM~13894148
> *:scrutinize: HE,S GOT BIG PLANS AND EVEN BIGGER EXCUSES, i dont think he will ever finish that car .....EVER!............................
> OH AND FOR THAT COMMENT IM MOVING YOU FROM THE SUPPORTERS TO THE HATERS GROUP   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That didn't take much! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 15 2009, 12:18 PM~13895547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That didn't take much!  :biggrin:
> *


i was just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

wow not much work lol hey just did the floors again in the cutty now im about to get the rust holes out then new carpet an the int is going back in


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 AM~11856579
> *im missing a bunch of pics so ill add them when i find them ,but here it is with the black spokes and the body work started
> 
> 
> ...


COLORBLIND MOFO..........................SPOKES LOOK BLACK??????????? :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 15 2009, 08:16 AM~13894041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no: bossman wears his heart on his shoulders :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 15 2009, 08:06 PM~13899621
> *COLORBLIND MOFO..........................SPOKES LOOK BLACK??????????? :twak:
> *


i MEANT black dish wire wheels :happysad: :buttkick:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 08:20 PM~13899719
> *:yes:
> :0 :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: <to all of the above


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 08:23 PM~13899742
> *:biggrin: <to all of the above
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 16 2009, 12:26 AM~13901903
> *
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:biggrin: dont be hatin'


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 16 2009, 09:14 AM~13903805
> *:biggrin: dont be hatin'
> 
> 
> ...



I got one better :biggrin: 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13908981
> *I got one better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i always thought you where older, but that does explain ALOT :yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 17 2009, 05:32 PM~13914030
> *:biggrin:
> i always thought you where older, but that does explain ALOT :yessad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah I am really impressed with your progress now seeing your little hands! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 17 2009, 08:32 PM~13914030
> *:biggrin:
> i always thought you where older, but that does explain ALOT :yessad:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: saved from page four.

Now lets see some updates to this build!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Any progress??? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13956342
> *Any progress???  :biggrin:
> *


Nah I heard hes recovering from a attack in prison  Somebody wanted his pudding :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2009, 08:46 AM~13956880
> *Nah I heard hes recovering from a attack in prison   Somebody wanted his pudding :ugh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Where's my fruit cocktail fish? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13956342
> *Any progress???  :biggrin:
> *


nope,working on someone elses shit so i can get me some money


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2009, 11:50 AM~13956928
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Where's my fruit cocktail fish?  :biggrin:
> *


 the real fight happens when i visit kakalak and his wife and they fight over the creme filling


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 21 2009, 12:37 PM~13959211
> *nope,working on someone elses shit so i can get me some money
> *


aint that kinda like the blind leading the blind?? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 21 2009, 09:26 PM~13962869
> *aint that kinda like the blind leading the blind?? :0
> *


i dont get it?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13964490
> *i dont get it?
> *


 :uh: so ur workn on someone elses shit....................im gonna assume cuz they dont know how to do the job....................kinda like u :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

forget it............





























:uh:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+May 21 2009, 10:58 PM~13965145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao wtf 
ur quittin already :twak: 
OLD PEOPLE JUST AIN'T GOT GAME ANYMORE  

TTT FOR BOSSMAN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2009, 12:58 AM~13965145
> *:uh: so ur workn on someone elses shit....................im gonna assume cuz they dont know how to do the job....................kinda like u :cheesy:
> *


 
i dont know what your thinkin, ive been building cars for 17 years ,you assume i dont know shit because this is my first body off frame wrap?........... :nono: :nono:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

This is becoming an off topic thread...

WHERES THE NEW PICS? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 22 2009, 07:38 AM~13966859
> *This is becoming an off topic thread...
> 
> WHERES THE NEW PICS? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: soon,i just been busy doing other things and trying to get my life back on track,ive been without a license for 8 years and ive had warrants since 2000 ,so this is my first month as a free man with no worries so im enjoying it...i get to reapply for my license in a couple weeks.i will be back to work real soon .....promise


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 07:56 AM~13966911
> *:biggrin: soon,i just been busy doing other things and trying to get my life back on track,ive been without a license for 8 years and ive had warrants since 2000 ,so this is my first month as a free man with no worries so im enjoying it...i get to reapply for my license in a couple weeks.i will be back to work real soon .....promise
> *


damn gangsta :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2009, 12:58 AM~13965145
> *:uh: so ur workn on someone elses shit....................im gonna assume cuz they dont know how to do the job....................kinda like u :cheesy:
> *


so i guess its kinda like you trying to teach your son to be a man huh? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 04:56 AM~13966911
> *:biggrin: soon,i just been busy doing other things and trying to get my life back on track,ive been without a license for 8 years and ive had warrants since 2000 ,so this is my first month as a free man with no worries so im enjoying it...i get to reapply for my license in a couple weeks.i will be back to work real soon .....promise
> *


Watch out....everyone off the sidewalks! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:19 AM~13967018
> *Watch out....everyone off the sidewalks!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :no: ive learned my lesson,and spent somewhere between 14-18K over the past 10 years on my license


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 05:30 AM~13967085
> *:biggrin:  :no:  ive learned my lesson,and spent somewhere between 14-18K over the past 10 years on my license
> *


Dam is it platinum and diamond encrusted? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 08:11 AM~13966977
> *damn gangsta :0  :0
> *


i was little out of control when i was younger :banghead:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 05:31 AM~13967096
> *i was little out of control when i was younger :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Live and learn! That has got to feel dam good getting that freedom back though! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:30 AM~13967090
> *Dam is it platinum and diamond encrusted?  :biggrin:
> *


most of that was fines and lawyers,so my shit is still made of plastic paper, id card materials :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 05:35 AM~13967117
> *most of that was fines and lawyers,so my shit is still made of plastic paper, id card materials :biggrin:
> *


Dam you got screwed!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:34 AM~13967114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Live and learn! That has got to feel dam good getting that freedom back though!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


uncomparable to anything ive ever expereinced :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 08:35 AM~13967123
> *Dam you got screwed!
> *


na,it was worth every penny :yes:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 22 2009, 02:35 PM~13967123
> *Dam you got screwed!
> *


while in jail? ....................... yeah prolly a couple times :0 :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 22 2009, 05:37 AM~13967137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karma! :biggrin: 

Good things will happen!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 22 2009, 08:43 AM~13967173
> *while in jail?  ....................... yeah prolly a couple times :0 :ugh:
> *


get out of my topic ******


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 08:44 AM~13967177
> *get out of my topic ******
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 05:44 AM~13967177
> *get out of my topic ******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh that was my laugh for the morning....good stuff there! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 22 2009, 08:44 AM~13967177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 05:16 AM~13966999
> *so i guess its kinda like you trying to teach your son to be a man huh? :biggrin:
> *


well, i must be doin ok................cuz he'd beat u to a pulp































and hes only 2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2009, 11:38 AM~13968335
> *well, i must be doin ok................cuz he'd beat u to a pulp
> and hes only 2
> *


:nono: tell him to watch his back cuz im like a ninja,i use the element of suprise :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 01:28 PM~13969499
> *:nono: tell him to watch his back cuz im like a ninja,i use the element of suprise and I will stick my tongue in his ass :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 10:37 AM~13969577
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 01:28 PM~13969499
> *:nono: tell him to watch his back cuz im like a ninja,i use the element of suprise :biggrin:
> *


like this 














:dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 01:37 PM~13969577
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13969612
> *like this
> 
> 
> ...


postin your childhood pics again?..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13969611
> *EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


i fight dirty :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 01:47 PM~13969663
> *postin your childhood pics again?..... :thumbsdown:
> *


:nono: your mom gave me that one to put in my wallet :ugh: So everyday your kissing my ass :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 01:49 PM~13969691
> *:nono: your mom gave me that one to put in my wallet :ugh: So everyday i can dream of you fucking my ass :biggrin: (so ****)
> *


 hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13969785
> *hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 01:58 PM~13969811
> *:uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 02:22 PM~13970128
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 02:27 PM~13970203
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13970354
> *:cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 03:02 PM~13970699
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 03:06 PM~13970731
> *:buttkick:
> *


:rant:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 23 2009, 10:35 AM~13977016
> *:uh:
> *


wtf is that about?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 23 2009, 10:36 AM~13977025
> *wtf is that about?
> *


x2


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 23 2009, 06:10 PM~13979576
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE
> *


shit homie just chillin, taken care of some other things before i get back to the frame


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 23 2009, 08:36 AM~13977025
> *wtf is that about?
> *


 whole page of smilies ,just thought Id add one :biggrin: heres another


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13980724
> *whole page of smilies ,just thought Id add one  :biggrin:  heres another
> *


all the post whores ruinin my topic....and now your just like them :thumbsdown: 
































:biggrin: whats new with you homie?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 23 2009, 09:51 PM~13981240
> *all the post whores ruinin my topic....and now your just like them :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin: whats new with you homie?
> *


 I do what I can  not much man ,no progress


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13981240
> *all the post whores ruinin my topic....and now your just like them :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin: whats new with you homie?
> *


I beg to differ with you homie :angry: I bring this thread back to the top just about erry day yeaaah yeaaah :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2009, 07:53 AM~13982854
> *I beg to differ with you homie :angry: I bring this thread back to the top just about erry day yeaaah yeaaah  :biggrin:
> *


Look what I found in KAKALAKS photobucket account.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 24 2009, 11:38 AM~13983353
> *Look what I found in KAKALAKS photobucket account.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: seems about right


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 24 2009, 12:18 AM~13981425
> *I do what I can    not much man ,no progress
> *


i hear that,no progress here either


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 24 2009, 11:38 AM~13983353
> *Look what I found in KAKALAKS photobucket account.
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think so thats out of your own collection :scrutinize:

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/*maandosimpala*/1139805510_gay-dating.jpg[/img]


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Done yet!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13998534
> *Done yet!
> *


not even close


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 26 2009, 05:34 AM~13998547
> *not even close
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh I hear that...and second that motion! (no ****!)


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 08:50 AM~13998591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh I hear that...and want to motion on you! (no ****!)
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 06:16 AM~13998671
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

What you two do in your spare time is none of my business!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 09:37 AM~13998749
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> What you two do in your spare time is none of my business!
> *


I quoted u dawg... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 07:18 AM~13999015
> *I quoted u dawg... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

I think you were preying that is what I said! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lovers quarel?? :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 06:25 AM~14011502
> *lovers quarel?? :ugh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :barf: :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 09:25 AM~14011502
> *lovers quarel?? :ugh:
> *


can you guys keep this in the closet please


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 27 2009, 09:38 AM~14011575
> *can you guys touch me in the closet please
> *



 WTF!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 09:57 AM~14011696
> * WTF!!!!
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 06:57 AM~14011696
> * WTF!!!!
> *


x1,000,000 :barf: :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 09:57 AM~14011696
> * WTF!!!!
> *


I LIKE IT CUZ ITS DARK AND A LITTLE SCARY :happysad:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 27 2009, 07:54 PM~14017892
> *I LIKE IT CUZ ITS DARK AND A LITTLE SCARY :happysad:
> *


You like to play touched by the stranger? :nono:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 07:57 PM~14017929
> *You like to play touched by the stranger? :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: .......YES 


























STOP JUDGING ME


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 27 2009, 04:57 PM~14017929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???

I STAY BUSY FOR A FEW DAYS AND I COME TO SEE WHATS UP AND I FIND THE TOPIC WENT GAY :barf: :barf:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 27 2009, 10:12 PM~14021466
> *WTF???
> 
> I STAY BUSY FOR A FEW DAYS AND  I COME TO SEE WHATS UP AND I FIND THE TOPIC WENT GAY :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It doesn't take much apparently! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2009, 01:12 AM~14021466
> *WTF???
> 
> I STAY BUSY FOR A FEW DAYS AND  I COME TO SEE WHATS UP AND I FIND THE TOPIC WENT GAY :barf:  :barf:
> *


you cant keep a man locked in the closet forever (no ****)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2009, 01:12 AM~14021466
> *WTF???
> 
> I STAY BUSY FOR A FEW DAYS AND  I COME TO SEE WHATS UP AND I FIND THE TOPIC WENT GAY :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: where bored i guess


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 09:02 AM~14023228
> *:biggrin: were bored i guess
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 28 2009, 06:02 AM~14023228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14023246
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 09:09 AM~14023254
> *Fixed x2  :biggrin:
> *


no I think I was right...... bossman said "where bored" as in "they were bored" but just didnt type it properly. Now you changed it to say "we are bored". :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 09:09 AM~14023254
> *Fixed x2  :biggrin:
> *


we're <thats what i meant,sorry kakalak :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i cant believe im saying this but im thinking about giving up on lowriding


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 07:37 AM~14023723
> *no I think I was right...... bossman said "where bored" as in "they were bored" but just didnt type it properly. Now you changed it to say "we are bored". :nono: :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: The conjunction "we are" has the apostrophe!  



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 28 2009, 07:45 AM~14023783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it! You will regret it! I have thought about just saying to heck with it and whipping the car together quickly....but often realized I would regret it at this point!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the thing is, i do EVERYTHING alone......im just loosing intrest and motivation.
im honestly considering selling off all my hydro and lowrider stuff.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14023956
> *the thing is, i do EVERYTHING  alone......im just loosing intrest and motivation.
> im honestly considering selling off all my hydro and lowrider stuff.
> *


Yeah it sucks doing it all solo...always nice to have a helping hand, and someone to BS with.....but there is something to be said when it is finally done, and you can see all your hard work pay off! 

P. S. if you sell everything hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 10:45 AM~14023783
> *we're <thats what i meant,sorry kakalak :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 10:56 AM~14023875
> *:no:  :no: The conjunction "we are" has the apostrophe!
> :biggrin:
> Don't do it! You will regret it! I have thought about just saying to heck with it and whipping the car together quickly....but often realized I would regret it at this point!
> *


yeah, your right and I said that the "we're" means "we are", but I took it as he was saying "they *were bored*" :angry: 


wtfe :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 28 2009, 01:12 AM~14021466
> *WTF???
> 
> I STAY BUSY FOR A FEW DAYS AND  I COME TO SEE WHATS UP AND I FIND THE TOPIC WENT GAY :barf:  :barf:
> *



lol, u aint kiddin...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 09:35 AM~14024894
> *yeah,  your right and I said that the "we're" means "we are", but I took it as he was saying "they were bored"  :angry:
> wtfe :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 08:47 AM~14023796
> *i cant believe im saying this but im thinking about giving up on lowriding
> *


noo he didnt  your in way too deep now :uh:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 28 2009, 09:47 AM~14023796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aint the only one working all alone! 
Just take a break away from it for a few days, weeks or whatever.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14023956
> *the thing is, i do EVERYTHING  alone......im just loosing intrest and motivation.
> im honestly considering selling off all my hydro and lowrider stuff.
> *


 I just went through the same thing. Had to re-motivate! Except the giving up part I could never give this shit up! It will pass bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14023956
> *the thing is, i do EVERYTHING  alone......im just loosing intrest and motivation.
> im honestly considering selling off all my hydro and lowrider stuff.
> *


:uh: GO HUG A FUCKN TREE, SHED SOME TEARS, DONT LET NO ONE SEE, THEN GET BACK 2 WORK AND POST SOME PROGRESS PICS......... :cheesy: 























"FUCKN" WAS SPELLED LIKE THAT INTENTIONALLY............PLEASE NO CORRECTIONS..............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 28 2009, 11:08 AM~14023976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah,i wouldnt be able to quit if i wanted to.its been a couple weeks of not working on the frame but ive been workin on other peoples shit and its begining to pass.i think i need to juice something and ride,i havent cruized in a loooong time.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 29 2009, 04:41 AM~14034143
> *:uh: GO HUG A FUCKN TREE, SHED SOME TEARS, DONT LET NO ONE SEE, THEN GET BACK 2 WORK AND POST SOME PROGRESS PICS......... :cheesy:
> "FUCKN" WAS SPELLED LIKE THAT INTENTIONALLY............PLEASE NO CORRECTIONS..............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds good,should i get pics of the tree huggin? :biggrin: 
























but for real ill be getting back to work in the next couple days,ill get pics up when i do :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 29 2009, 07:00 AM~14034874
> *
> yeah,i wouldnt be able to quit if i wanted to.its been a couple weeks of not working on the frame but ive been workin on other peoples shit and its begining to pass.i think i need to juice something and ride,i havent cruized in a loooong time.
> *



It really does help.. I have an extra car with juice to play with. Its my next project but the switches work it fills the void and keeps the withdraw symptoms at bay


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 11:08 AM~14023976
> *Yeah it sucks doing it all solo...always nice to have a helping hand, and someone to BS with.....but there is something to be said when it is finally done, and you can see all your hard work pay off!
> 
> P. S. if you sell everything hit me up!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 07:23 AM~14035006
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: 

That is how the rich get richer...always looking to save a dollar or two! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14035049
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> That is how the rich get richer...always looking to save a dollar or two!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 29 2009, 08:00 AM~14034874
> *
> 
> i hear you bro
> ...



thats tight 

much respect to all and mainly Bossman
for all the dedication and motivation keep it coming every1 

but honestly
BOSSMAN motivated me in the lowrider scene since we where teenagers in the early 90's w/ the bike scene but now he got me messing with the big boy whips from driving one of these in 2008 :uh:  to riding this now in 2009 :biggrin: 


Thanks Bro !


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Still no progress? :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i got a little work done today

i did the bottom of the front frame horns,from the crossmember to the bumper mounts

























i also got the bottom side of the rear arches and the plate that goes up to the body mount here
























i also got these cut and hope to get them on tomorrow








these are the parts to do the inside of the rear/center section where the origonal t/a mounts were








and the other 2 parts will go from the front lower a-arm mount back to the first body mount goes


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2009, 06:52 PM~14055805
> *i got a little work done today
> 
> i did the bottom of the front frame horns,from the crossmember to the bumper mounts
> ...



:uh: thats it????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96tippin3_@May 30 2009, 11:07 PM~14049096
> *thats tight
> 
> much respect to all and mainly Bossman
> ...


 :thumbsup: that roadmaster looks real clean,i like it alot :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 31 2009, 09:56 PM~14055843
> *:uh: thats it????
> *


yup,guess i just aint as good as you homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2009, 06:59 PM~14055861
> *yup,guess i just aint as good as you homie
> *


  its ok.......maybe someday :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 31 2009, 10:01 PM~14055882
> * its ok.......maybe someday :cheesy:
> *


 so you really think i have a chance at being good as you :0 ima keep at it and the skills will come,this is my first build so i can only get better :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2009, 07:10 PM~14055955
> *so you really think i have a chance at being good as you  :0  ima keep at it and the skills will come,this is my first build so i can only get better :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: i doubt it...........but u can try! :cheesy: 








































:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 31 2009, 10:17 PM~14056015
> *:ugh: i doubt it...........but u can try! :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


 damn,i didnt know you where a hater  dont matter though,we all gotta start somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2009, 07:28 PM~14056103
> *damn,i didnt know you where a hater  dont matter though,we all gotta start somewhere :biggrin:
> *


  ........and its were.....not where :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14056439
> * ........and its were.....not where :uh:
> *


the ******* teachin me english....wtf is this world coming to? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

but for real, it took me a while to make my templates and laying them out to get max use out of the steel


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2009, 08:10 PM~14056551
> *but for real, it took me a while to make my templates and laying them out to get max use out of the steel
> *


THATS CUZ U A DUMB WHITE GUY :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 31 2009, 11:33 PM~14056804
> *THATS CUZ U A DUMB WHITE GUY :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress is coming along nicely! Every time I see some progress on your frame I envy that you have a plasma!  

Man that makes it look like it would have been sooooo much easier and quicker!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 31 2009, 09:52 PM~14055805
> *i got a little work done today
> 
> i did the bottom of the front frame horns,from the crossmember to the bumper mounts
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 08:17 AM~14059448
> *Progress is coming along nicely! Every time I see some progress on your frame I envy that you have a plasma!
> 
> Man that makes it look like it would have been sooooo much easier and quicker!
> *


thanx bro,the plasma was the hands down BEST investment ive made,it really has made things alot easier and quicker


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 05:47 AM~14059540
> *thanx bro,the plasma was the hands down BEST investment ive made,it really has made things alot easier and quicker
> *


In retrospect that would have been a very wise investment. Through the process of wrapping my frame I had to fill the oxy/acetalyne tanks 5 times....which would have been an alright plasma...if not a very nice down payment on one!  

Looking dam good though man.....keep forging on!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah i was gonna use the torches but i really really really hate running back to the gas store so i decided to just make the investment


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 06:43 AM~14059777
> *yeah i was gonna use the torches but i really really really hate running back to the gas store so i decided to just make the investment
> *


Wise investment my friend. Where we get the tanks filled is a 45 minute trip (one way) so there were more then a couple times where we set everything up and get ready to put in some work for the weekend, and the dam tanks would run out! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 09:46 AM~14059788
> *Wise investment my friend. Where we get the tanks filled is a 45 minute trip (one way) so there were more then a couple times where we set everything up and get ready to put in some work for the weekend, and the dam tanks would run out!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


been there done that but i learned my lesson....anyways i should be able to get some work in today,shit i gotta catch up to you


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:12 AM~14059931
> *been there done that but i learned my lesson....anyways i should be able to get some work in today,shit i gotta catch up to you
> *


Lol...you don't want to catch up...that is when the endless grinding/sanding starts! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 1 2009, 10:15 AM~14059958
> *Lol...you don't want to catch up...that is when the endless grinding/sanding starts!  :biggrin:
> *


 i really do!!!!i cant wait for that,it will put me one step closer to getting it rollin :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:20 AM~14059994
> *i really do!!!!i cant wait for that,it will put me one step closer to getting it rollin :biggrin:
> *


True...the light at the end of the tunnel! 

Chaddyb and I were going to take a pic of me doing a victory lap to "eye of the tiger" but we are not savvy enough to post that up here....but it felt good to finish that up this weekend! :biggrin: 

I don't mind molding...it was fun...but man it can get frustrating!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 31 2009, 04:43 PM~14053909
> *Still no progress? :uh:
> *


not much but some is better than none,right? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 08:52 AM~14060652
> *not much but some is better than none,right? :biggrin:
> *


x198798798732498273

Every little bit helps! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

got a little work in....


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn, frame looks good. You gonna mold it and make it look all pretty and stuff?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14065580
> *Damn, frame looks good. You gonna mold it and make it look all pretty and stuff?
> *


thanx bro,yeah im def gonna mold it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

did a little nip and tuck rite hear to make it look smooove


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

^^^^^^^in that pic .are u welding where all the bodymount holes are........like the lower right in that pic??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 1 2009, 09:55 PM~14066345
> *^^^^^^^in that pic .are u welding where all the bodymount holes are........like the lower right in that pic??
> *


 like around the Perimeter of the hole i cut? if so yeah i cut it larger for that reason


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14066418
> *like around the Perimeter of the hole i cut? if so yeah i cut it larger for that reason
> *


DONT USE THEM BIG WORDS WITH ME :angry: 










BUT YEAH.....THAT PART...................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 1 2009, 10:04 PM~14066464
> *DONT USE THEM BIG WORDS WITH ME :angry:
> BUT YEAH.....THAT PART...................
> *


i had to spell check it my damn self :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:09 PM~14066519
> *i had to spell check it my damn self :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW U DID.............................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 1 2009, 10:12 PM~14066557
> *I KNOW U DID.............................
> *


ims smart like a kolledge studant huh? :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:20 PM~14066642
> *ims smart like a kolledge studant huh? :cheesy:
> *


NOW THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE YOU.........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14066653
> *NOW THAT SOUNDS MORE LIKE YOU.........
> *


damn man  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 


got a little work in....









































did a little nip and tuck rite hear to make it look smooove


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Moving right along! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good!!

Now it is time for it to do work son. :biggrin: My brothers car last Sunday.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 2 2009, 09:23 AM~14070123
> *Looking good!!
> 
> Now it is time for it to do work son.  :biggrin:  My brothers car last Sunday.
> ...


thanx tim
damn that shit got up easy,whats it hittin mid 50s?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 2 2009, 09:34 AM~14070189
> *thanx tim
> damn that shit got up easy,whats it hittin mid 50s?
> *


Somewhere between 45-50. The second hop it was cramming the back bumper so hard it shoved it up 3" into the bumper cover and put a buckle in the roof. It definetly wanted more inches.lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that cutty swings


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 2 2009, 06:23 AM~14070123
> *Looking good!!
> 
> Now it is time for it to do work son.  :biggrin:  My brothers car last Sunday.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:20 PM~14066642
> *ims smart like a kolledge studant huh? :cheesy:
> *


Ur collage edutated two? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 08:21 AM~14080446
> *Ur collage edutated two?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:23 AM~14080450
> *:yes:
> *


Bery nise!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 05:34 AM~14080496
> *:0
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

TTT now do some work! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 08:55 AM~14080551
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanx for the bumps peeps :biggrin: 
might be able to get some work in today but i got few side jobs to handle first


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

U aint got much left on that frame....Be settin the body before u know it...Lookin good man


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

picture no work man


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ANY PICS OR JUST ALL BULLSHIT AND SMILEYS........JUST FUCKING WITH YA... DO WORK HOMIE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 8 2009, 06:25 PM~14131341
> *ANY PICS OR JUST ALL BULLSHIT AND SMILEYS........*



x2 :uh: 


























and i aint just fucking with ya


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 9 2009, 01:11 AM~14134477
> *x2 :uh:
> and i aint just fucking with ya
> *


 oh :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:20 PM~14142639
> *oh :cheesy:
> *


WTF??....PG 3????


U LAGGING WHITEBOY!!....JUST THROW IN THE TOWEL ALREADY........ :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 11 2009, 12:06 AM~14156297
> *WTF??....PG 3????
> U LAGGING WHITEBOY!!....JUST THROW IN THE TOWEL ALREADY........ :angry:
> *


 :no: im working just no pics,im welding up the frame and the pics all look the same so i figured ill wait to post pics


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 11 2009, 06:39 PM~14165168
> *:no: im working just no pics,im welding up the frame and the pics all look the same so i figured ill wait to post pics
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: 

Consider that your warning!  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 12 2009, 08:12 AM~14169239
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> Consider that your warning!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 11 2009, 12:06 AM~14156297
> *WTF??....PG 3????
> U LAGGING WHITEBOY!!....JUST THROW IN THE TOWEL ALREADY........ :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 12 2009, 10:05 AM~14169614
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


mufasa's just a grumpy old fart and i kinda think he dont like white good looking guys like myself (no ****):biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 12 2009, 07:10 AM~14169648
> *mufasa's just a grumpy old fart and i kinda think he dont like white good looking guys like myself (no ****):biggrin:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 12 2009, 07:10 AM~14169648
> *mufasa's just a grumpy old fart and i kinda think he dont like white good looking guys like myself (no ****):biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thats not what u told me in that pm.......................



















now please stop gay stalking me in pm's :angry: ......or anywhere else for that matter :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FUCK IT.......... :angry: .........STRAIGHT BACKBUMPERED ON YOUR WHITE ASS FOR TALKING SMACK!! :angry: 














NOW WHAT?? :angry: 



































U JUST GOT INTERNET SERVED :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2009, 03:01 AM~14177590
> *:uh: thats not what u told me in that pm.......................
> now please stop gay stalking me in pm's :angry: ......or anywhere else for that matter :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 
thats a cute little bumper check :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 12 2009, 10:10 AM~14169648
> *mufasa's just a grumpy old fart and i kinda think he dont like white good looking guys like myself (no ****):biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:47 AM~14178183
> *:biggrin:
> thats a cute little bumper check :biggrin:
> *


UR TURN............. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2009, 02:05 AM~14177607
> *FUCK IT.......... :angry: .........STRAIGHT BACKBUMPERED ON YOUR WHITE ASS FOR TALKING SMACK!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


on the real, for a 6 batt single gate, your shit swings!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2009, 11:47 AM~14178831
> *UR TURN............. :biggrin:
> *


you got me this time but it aint gonna be fair with my 10 batts and 4 pumps to your 2 pumps and 6 batts......i did have 4 pumps and 6 batts in my roadmaster and i was in the forties on average,theres rumor of a video but i havent seen it and i have no pics so it dont count


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2009, 03:31 PM~14180056
> *on the real, for a 6 batt single gate, your shit swings!
> *


i gotta agree :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2009, 12:31 PM~14180056
> *on the real, for a 6 batt single gate, your shit swings!
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 13 2009, 12:42 PM~14180124
> *you got me this time but it aint gonna be fair with my 10 batts and 4 pumps to your 2 pumps and 6 batts......i did have 4 pumps and 6 batts in my roadmaster and i was in the forties on average,theres rumor of a video but i havent seen it and i have no pics so it dont count
> *


UR ABSOLUTELY RIGHT........................ADD 2 MORE BATTS SO U CAN KEEP UP........... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2009, 02:19 AM~14184024
> *UR ABSOLUTELY RIGHT........................ADD 2 MORE BATTS SO U CAN KEEP UP........... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:56 AM~14184998
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2009, 11:19 PM~14184024
> *UR ABSOLUTELY RIGHT........................ADD 2 MORE BATTS SO U CAN KEEP UP........... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 08:47 AM~14192882
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


he's underestimating me bigtime :thumbsdown:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM~14193068
> *he's underestimating me bigtime  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

You should post pics to prove him otherwise! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 15 2009, 06:51 AM~14193068
> *he's underestimating me bigtime  :thumbsdown:
> *


OK........................I CHALLENGE U THEN!! :0 :0 







































DO IT WITH 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 07:23 PM~14200339
> *OK........................I CHALLENGE U THEN!! :0  :0
> DO IT WITH 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS :0  :0
> *


Make sure video footage is taken! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 10:23 PM~14200339
> *OK........................I CHALLENGE U THEN!! :0  :0
> DO IT WITH 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS :0  :0
> *


 :0 :no: im doing 4 pumps 10 batts,my rack is allready built :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 08:30 AM~14204217
> *Make sure video footage is taken!  :biggrin:
> *


not having pics and vids of my last car REALLY pisses me off because it all existed but got deleted off my camera by my wife to take pics of ducks at the fucking park, that shit wont happen again :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 16 2009, 07:03 AM~14204579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's be honest the ducks had much better ups!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 16 2009, 07:03 AM~14204579
> *:0 :no: im doing 4 pumps 10 batts,my rack is allready built  :biggrin:
> *


PUT 2 PUMPS IN, 6 BATTS AND SEE WHAT IT DO...................THEN SO U CAN KEEP UP U CAN ADD THE REST OF THE PUMPS N BATTS...........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 07:43 AM~14204809
> *Can I take on winner with just my frame?  :biggrin:
> Let's be honest the ducks had much better ups!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERES 3 PUMPS, 14 BATTS..............NO WEIGHT.

STREET DRIVEN.............













:biggrin: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE YOURS............. :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2009, 10:34 AM~14206272
> *HERES 3 PUMPS, 14 BATTS..............NO WEIGHT.
> 
> STREET DRIVEN.............
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 01:36 PM~14206293
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I love the way that bitch gets up. 

Come on Bossman weres the progress pics. If I can't get any work done on mine I should at least be able to look at other people making progress.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2009, 01:34 PM~14206272
> *HERES 3 PUMPS, 14 BATTS..............NO WEIGHT.
> 
> STREET DRIVEN.............
> ...


i remember when you first posted those vids,always thought to myself i wanted my car to hop like that. shits dope! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 16 2009, 10:43 AM~14204809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 16 2009, 12:04 PM~14207245
> *:yes:
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: Just messing with ya! Looking forward to seeing yours put together as it will be done before mine!  (And I am partial to those cutty's)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

not much to see but heres a couple pics








































workin on this too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 03:20 PM~14207386
> *:biggrin:  Just messing with ya! Looking forward to seeing yours put together as it will be done before mine!   (And I am partial to those cutty's)
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean :thumbsup: 

you gonna do a frame for that to?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

niiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:57 PM~14209862
> *not much to see but heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...



I HOPE UR CLOSING UP THE GAPS B4 U WELD THOSE PLATES :0 


IF U NEED HELP ON HOW TO CLOSE THEM UP MORE HIT ME UP!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2009, 11:08 PM~14211836
> *I HOPE UR CLOSING UP THE GAPS B4 U WELD THOSE PLATES :0
> IF U NEED HELP ON HOW TO CLOSE THEM UP MORE HIT ME UP!
> *


yeah,i plan on closing them up....i bent my porta power clamp and was to lazy to do it by hand so i worked around a few of those areas


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 10:49 PM~14211589
> *niiiiiiice :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 16 2009, 04:57 PM~14209862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....it was all original when I bought it. Only 45,XXX miles on it. Still had the og undercoating on the frame and everything. 

Actually had to sell earlier this year.   Came to the realization I can only drive one car...and my wife hates driving my cars, so I sold it and put the money towards the pearl. Sucks not having a car this summer....but figured I would rather have a completely done car, instead of 2 projects. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:57 PM~14209862
> *not much to see but heres a couple pics
> 
> 
> ...


NICE........................



























JB WELD SMOOTHED OUT WITH A PUTTY KNIFE?? :dunno: 




































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ................. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hater :angry: i used a popsicle stick


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 17 2009, 06:05 PM~14221674
> *hater :angry: i used a popsicle stick
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 17 2009, 06:05 PM~14221674
> *hater :angry: i used a popsicle stick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 























the one in ur pants?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2009, 10:57 PM~14222991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> the one in ur pants?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2009, 04:37 PM~14219163
> *NICE........................
> JB WELD SMOOTHED OUT WITH A PUTTY KNIFE?? :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ................. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 16 2009, 11:43 PM~14212324
> *yeah,i plan on closing them up....i bent my porta power clamp and was to lazy to do it by hand so i worked around a few of those areas
> *




Wanna know how to make one that won't bend? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 19 2009, 08:49 AM~14237179
> *Wanna know how to make one that won't bend?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: ill take any help i can


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 07:52 AM~14237748
> *:yes:  ill take any help i can
> *


C clamps! Lol....no porta power used on mine.....  Just c clamps.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 11:04 AM~14237822
> *C clamps! Lol....no porta power used on mine.....  Just c clamps.
> *


i got c clamps but ill never do a wrap with out the porta power clamp it makes things soooooo much easier.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 08:11 AM~14214952
> *
> Thanks....it was all original when I bought it. Only 45,XXX miles on it. Still had the og undercoating on the frame and everything.
> 
> ...


 :0 that sucks,but i hear ya,if i had yo money id build several at once :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 19 2009, 08:15 AM~14237892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

If I had that kind of real money I would be building an ace! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 11:20 AM~14237932
> *Yeah we just never got around to making one...so the pearl, was all c clamp power!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


:loco: i couldnt imagine bending the 1/4 around the rear arches without it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:40 AM~14239600
> *:loco: i couldnt imagine bending the 1/4 around the rear arches without it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 U PUTTING WEIGHT IN IT?? :0 


Y SO THICK???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14240170
> *:0  :0  :0 U PUTTING WEIGHT IN IT?? :0
> Y SO THICK???
> *


i did 1/4 on the rear inner and outer arches to help withstand the bumper bashing i also did 1/4 on the crossmember and the spring pockets


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 01:02 PM~14240229
> *i did 1/4 on the rear inner and outer arches to help withstand the bumper bashing i also did 1/4 on the crossmember and the spring pockets
> *


 :uh: so u decided to enter it in the demolition derby after all??


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:40 AM~14239600
> *:loco: i couldnt imagine bending the 1/4 around the rear arches without it
> *


We just did the two layers of 3/16 in the rear....so didn't have to try that. But I know chaddyb had a hell of a good time bending the 1/4 around the belly without using heat! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 04:16 PM~14240344
> *:uh: so u decided to enter it in the demolition derby after all??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


always talkin crap :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 04:41 PM~14240548
> *We just did the two layers of 3/16 in the rear....so didn't have to try that. But I know chaddyb had a hell of a good time bending the 1/4 around the belly without using heat!  :biggrin:
> *


i did the front and back of the crossmember with just clamps,that shit sucked,makes me give props to the old school builders


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Frame looks like it is coming a long really nicely man :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 03:10 PM~14241373
> *always talkin crap :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: WE SENSITIVE 2DAY................ :uh: 








GIMME UR ADDRESS, I'LL GO 2 HALLMARK N MAIL U A CARD..............


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 02:20 PM~14207386
> *:biggrin:  Just messing with ya! Looking forward to seeing yours put together as it will be done before mine!   (And I am partial to those cutty's)
> 
> 
> ...


niiice, love the color


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 07:00 PM~14241850
> *:uh: WE SENSITIVE 2DAY................ :uh:
> GIMME UR ADDRESS, I'LL GO 2 HALLMARK N MAIL U A CARD..............
> *


pm sent. i like funny cards


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 19 2009, 06:59 PM~14241836
> *Frame looks like it is coming a long really nicely man :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 04:20 PM~14241994
> *pm sent.  i like funny cards
> *


 :uh: FINE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 04:20 PM~14241994
> *pm sent.  i like funny cards
> *


what u getting me for fathers day?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 07:33 PM~14242098
> *:uh: FINE
> *


 dont forget to put the $20 in there like grandma used to :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 07:48 PM~14242221
> *what u getting me for fathers day?
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 05:39 PM~14242715
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: so i can look like u! :cheesy: 

































:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 08:39 PM~14242715
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 06:25 AM~14246200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 08:31 AM~14270602
> *Nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 22 2009, 09:21 PM~14266165
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 23 2009, 10:48 AM~14271201
> *:scrutinize:
> *


that was a copy and paste comment :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2009, 03:15 PM~14273442
> *:dunno:
> *


he was trying to whore his post count,so copy and paste the same comment in everyones topics


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:28 PM~14275910
> *he was trying to whore his post count,so copy and paste the same comment in everyones topics
> *


what a loser.............. :0 

































my bad.........i mean WHORE! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 23 2009, 07:49 AM~14271218
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2009, 07:34 PM~14275970
> *what a loser.............. :0
> my bad.........i mean WHORE! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: spamin my build topic :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:57 PM~14276203
> *:yes: spamin my build topic :thumbsdown:
> *


UMMMMMMMMMM....U NEED TO BE BUILDING SOMETHING FOR IT TO BE A BUILD TOPIC :0 :0 


NOT JUST ROAMING AROUND IN THE FORUMS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2009, 08:08 PM~14276321
> *UMMMMMMMMMM....U NEED TO BE BUILDING SOMETHING FOR IT TO BE A BUILD TOPIC :0  :0
> NOT JUST ROAMING AROUND IN THE FORUMS
> *


bastard :angry: 







































its true though


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 23 2009, 05:19 PM~14276419
> *bastard :angry:
> its true though
> *



DONT TRIP................WE'LL START A ROAMING FORUM FOR PEOPLE LIKE U :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 23 2009, 08:25 PM~14276467
> *DONT TRIP................WE'LL START A ROAMING FORUM FOR PEOPLE LIKE U :cheesy:
> *


 :0 sweeeeet!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 23 2009, 08:34 PM~14276538
> *:0 sweeeeet!
> *


:nono: Its not


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 08:39 AM~14281261
> *:nono: Its not
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jun 23 2009, 07:28 PM~14275910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 05:47 AM~14281285
> *just keeping everyone to tha top
> :happysad: Just dont tell my wife :happysad:
> :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FUCKING BULLSHIT :angry: 




PG 3?????????....................U AINT NO BOSSMAN.............. :angry: 






































*UR FIRED!!![/B]*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 26 2009, 01:01 AM~14302019
> *FUCKING BULLSHIT :angry:
> PG 3?????????....................U AINT NO BOSSMAN.............. :angry:
> UR FIRED!!![/B]
> *


*
 damn bro,ive just been super busy handling some other things ill be back to work real soon*


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 26 2009, 04:41 AM~14303898
> * damn bro,ive just been super busy handling some other things ill be back to work real soon
> *




Watching cartoons doesn't count as something else to do! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 26 2009, 08:07 AM~14303990
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 04:54 AM~14303939
> *Watching cartoons doesn't count as something else to do!  :biggrin:
> *


he dont do cartoons...................


























he stuck on porn........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 26 2009, 03:52 PM~14307519
> *he dont do cartoons...................
> he stuck on porn........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 26 2009, 03:52 PM~14307519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:happysad: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 27 2009, 12:38 PM~14315109
> *:happysad:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 27 2009, 03:38 PM~14315109
> *:happysad:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 29 2009, 01:47 PM~14328758
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 30 2009, 09:32 PM~14344855
> *
> *


 x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MIA--------YOOOOO he aint posting no pics :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 07:02 AM~14360599
> *MIA--------YOOOOO he aint posting no pics :angry:
> *


He secretly went to building donks. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 2 2009, 10:15 AM~14360672
> *He secretly went to building donks.  :biggrin:
> *


he looked like a Donk ridah :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 AM~14360672
> *He secretly went to building donks.  :biggrin:
> *


 its true Ive seen the 24s :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 2 2009, 07:50 AM~14360901
> *its true Ive seen the 24s :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 2 2009, 10:50 AM~14360901
> *its true Ive seen the 24s :uh:
> *


 i dont even have those no more  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill have some pics up in the next day or 2......ive just been busy with some stuff,sorry guys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 2 2009, 08:33 AM~14361148
> *ill have some pics up in the next day or 2......ive just been busy with some stuff,sorry guys
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 2 2009, 10:50 AM~14360901
> *its true Ive seen the 24s :uh:
> *


was he ghost ridin the whip? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 09:12 AM~14361518
> *was he ghost ridin the whip? :cheesy:
> *


Doors open!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 2 2009, 12:14 PM~14361538
> *Doors open!
> *


now dip dip , go stupid...... go ....go...... go stupid :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys rrrr crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14362444
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you guys rrrr crazy :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 07:46 AM~14360872
> *he looked like a Donk ridah :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2009, 08:24 PM~14381606
> *:yes:
> *


 :loco: lowrider till i die brother


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 4 2009, 09:25 PM~14381845
> *:loco: lowrider till i die brother
> *


but werent you talkin about giving it up a while back???? :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 4 2009, 06:25 PM~14381845
> *:loco: lowrider till i die brother
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14388408
> *but werent you talkin about giving it up a while back???? :scrutinize:
> *


ehhh,theres somethings that cant be changed......i cant quit being white and i cant quit being lowrider,so im here to stay :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14388408
> *but werent you talkin about giving it up a while back???? :scrutinize:
> *


I think we all have said that more than once....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 6 2009, 05:19 AM~14390817
> *I think we all have said that more than once....
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

waz up ny-bossman rides commin along good :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 6 2009, 06:13 PM~14394790
> *waz up ny-bossman rides commin along good :biggrin:
> *


 thanx bro,been kinda quiet without you round here :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 05:11 AM~14390795
> *ehhh,theres somethings that cant be changed......i cant quit being white and i cant quit being lowrider,so im here to stay :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT AN OXYMORON???

:scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14396620
> *IS THAT AN OXYMORON???
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :no:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 6 2009, 08:11 AM~14390795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  not you too :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 07:59 AM~14409989
> *
> :no: not me, at least not yet
> not you too :uh:
> *


when do you plan on doing your frame?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 08:58 AM~14410133
> *when do you plan on doing your frame?
> *



When do you plan on doing yours? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 AM~14410205
> *When do you plan on doing yours?  :biggrin:
> *


im pretty much done,just molding it ...getting ready for the test fit


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:26 AM~14410234
> *im pretty much done,just molding it ...getting ready for the test fit
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 09:32 AM~14410260
> *Pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


im done posting pics,to many haters


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:39 AM~14410295
> *im done posting pics,to many haters
> *


Lol. Isn't that the point of LIL? :biggrin: 

Can't have a build thread without pics.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 09:48 AM~14410341
> *Lol. Isn't that the point of LIL?  :biggrin:
> 
> Can't have a build thread without pics.
> *


yeah im thinkin of having it deleted,once i get all my pics saved out of it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 08:58 AM~14410133
> *when do you plan on doing your frame?
> *


if thats what your implying, sometime in the future. But when I ripped my carpet up and sean the rust I thought about getting another car, not giving up on Lowriding


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 09:39 AM~14410295
> *im done posting pics,to many haters
> *


WHAT look in my build thread, talk about haters :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 10:40 AM~14410579
> *if thats what your implying, sometime in the future.
> *


wtf you mean imply,its a question :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 10:52 AM~14410655
> *wtf you mean imply,its a question :uh:
> *


i thought you were asking that because thats where your at on your build and were talking all crazy :loco: :loco: giving up and all :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 10:40 AM~14410579
> * But when I ripped my carpet up and sean the rust I thought about getting another car, not giving up on Lowriding
> *


 ive been threw that shit with atleast 10 cars ......this isnt my first build,just my first frame.i guess im just burnin out,i got lots of shit going on in my life.keeping motivated its tuff these days


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:53 AM~14410369
> *yeah im thinkin of having it deleted,once i get all my pics saved out of it
> *


You will have to pm me updated pics! Wanted to see this bad boy finished! 

I will keep the hate to a minimum! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 11:02 AM~14410747
> *ive been threw that shit with atleast 10 cars ......this isnt my first build,just my first frame.i guess im just burnin out,i got lots of shit going on in my life.keeping motivated its tuff these days
> *


I hear yah bro. No hate here, i just mess with yah!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 11:03 AM~14410755
> *You will have to pm me updated pics! Wanted to see this bad boy finished!
> 
> I will keep the hate to a minimum!  :biggrin:
> *


ill be posting pics just not till theres something worth showing,i know the diff between having fun and bustin chopps and hatin'


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 11:08 AM~14410805
> *ill be posting pics just not till theres something worth showing,i know the diff between having fun and bustin chopps and hatin'
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 11:06 AM~14410783
> *I hear yah bro. No hate here, i just mess with yah!
> *


i know,its cool bro i wasnt reffering to you or any of the regulars in the thread.....your all cool peeps and i always look forward to what you all have to say ,mostly :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 11:11 AM~14410833
> *i know,its cool bro i wasnt reffering to you or any of the regulars in the thread.....your all cool peeps and i always look forward to what you all have to say ,mostly :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 03:15 PM~14394818
> *thanx bro,been kinda quiet without you round here :biggrin:
> *


MAN...I HAVE HAD SOME PROBLEMS...BUT IM IRONING THEM OUT...GOT TO KINDA REWIND MY GAME...KINDA LOST SIGHT OF OF WHAT I WANTED...BUT AFTER GETTIN BACK ON LIL TOU HOMIEZ KEEP ME FOCUSED...SO AFTER I MOVE TO THE NEW PAD...ITS ON AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 08:02 AM~14410747
> *ive been threw that shit with atleast 10 cars ......this isnt my first build,just my first frame.i guess im just burnin out,i got lots of shit going on in my life.keeping motivated its tuff these days
> *



ITS CALLED "OLD AGE" :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 9 2009, 04:59 AM~14420839
> *ITS CALLED "OLD AGE"  :yes:
> *


i believe your correct  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

found these old pics of how i did around the pockets in my camera and figured id post them...they look good now that their molded ...i cant get any new pics till i get my camera working correctly


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Cut the inside lip off and give yourself plenty of room in that pocket.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the advice,ill make sure i do that.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:44 PM~14428231
> *thanks for the advice,ill make sure i do that.
> *


i did a little on mine, ill see if they get caught when they hop. might have to cut more. :biggrin: 

just buy a new camera, under 200 bucks. lets see progress.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 09:46 PM~14428251
> *i did a little on mine, ill see if they get caught when they hop. might have to cut more.  :biggrin:
> 
> just buy a new camera, under 200 bucks. lets see progress.
> *


i had my roadmaster get cought up on that lip and it was kind of scary trying to pry the coil and cup out of there

i recently spent almost 500 on the camera i got,but the memory card reader shit the bed and i gotta upload the pics threw usb and im having capitability problems  .....should be worked out real soon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 06:57 PM~14428354
> *i had my roadmaster get cought up on that lip and it was kind of scary trying to pry the coil and cup out of there
> 
> i recently spent almost 500 on the camera i got,but the memory card reader shit the bed and i gotta upload the pics threw usb and im having capitability problems  .....should be worked out real soon
> *


 :uh: 






























capability??? :dunno:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what left to do on your frame


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Whats next on the agenda, lookin good.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:54 PM~14427341
> *found these old pics of how i did around the pockets in my camera and figured id post them...they look good now that their molded ...i cant get any new pics till i get my camera working correctly
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks like alot of work  But well worth it!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frame is looking real good man. Fast flying by where I am on mine! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2009, 12:53 AM~14430250
> *:uh:
> capability??? :dunno:
> *


ahhh you bastard :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jul 10 2009, 01:17 AM~14430495
> *what left to do on your frame
> *


2 or three little spots need to be plated,but mostly just finish molding it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 08:12 AM~14431924
> *man that looks like alot of work   But well worth it!!
> *


it looks like a lot of work but its not to bad once your acctually doing it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 10 2009, 06:40 AM~14431793
> * Whats next on the agenda, lookin good.
> *


ill test fit it,paint it and get it into a roller status,then i gotta get the body on a rotisserie to prep the floor for paint.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 10 2009, 08:13 AM~14431929
> *Frame is looking real good man. Fast flying by where I am on mine!  :biggrin:
> *


hell nah,you way ahead still,you got all your interior stuff done and large pile of goodies


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 10 2009, 06:02 AM~14432106
> *hell nah,you way ahead still,you got all your interior stuff done and large pile of goodies
> *


Lol....just parts...maybe someday a car.

But the frame is looking good man. 

How was it plating around/inside the spring pocket?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 10 2009, 09:47 AM~14432283
> *Lol....just parts...maybe someday a car.
> 
> But the frame is looking good man.
> ...


lol,thanx homie,shit was not near as bad as i thought it was gonna be,i guest the trick is to weld the hardest part first then beat into place while the metal is still hot from the welds


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

JUS REMEMBER ME WHEN YOU GUYS ARE THROWING ALL THESE PARTS AWAY, CAUSE THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF EXTRA G-BODY PARTS LAYING AROUND. :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill keep you in mind homie :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 10 2009, 08:21 AM~14432764
> *ill keep you in mind homie :biggrin:
> *


HAY DO YOU STILL HAVE THE TEMPLATE OF DA FIREWALL WHERE DAT BIG AZZ HOLE GONNA BE FROM THE AC...IF SO WILL IT FIT MY MONTE...I KNOW I COULD JUS DO IT MY SELF BUT I WANNA BE ABLE TO FIX IT WHEN IT GETS REMOVED AND NOT BE HUNTIN FOR DA PARTS... I DONT LIKE TO TEAR THINGS APART UNLESS IVE DONE MY RESEARCH AND HAVE THE PARTS/TOOLS TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER..( CAUSE MY MEMORY IS SHORT).... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 10 2009, 11:36 AM~14432895
> *HAY DO YOU STILL HAVE THE TEMPLATE OF DA FIREWALL WHERE DAT BIG AZZ HOLE GONNA BE FROM THE AC...IF SO WILL IT FIT MY MONTE...I KNOW I COULD JUS DO IT MY SELF BUT I WANNA BE ABLE TO FIX IT WHEN IT GETS REMOVED AND NOT BE HUNTIN FOR DA PARTS... I DONT LIKE TO TEAR THINGS APART UNLESS IVE DONE MY RESEARCH AND HAVE THE PARTS/TOOLS TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER..( CAUSE MY MEMORY IS SHORT).... :biggrin:
> *


i believe i still have it,you going to weld the cover in or bolt it on?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 10 2009, 07:13 AM~14431929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Both you guys are 10x farther than I am. I just have a bare frame siting in the shed. I cant seem to get SOMEONES frame off my rotisserie :buttkick:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 11 2009, 12:29 PM~14442465
> *Both you guys are 10x farther than I am. I just have a bare frame siting in the shed. I cant seem to get SOMEONES frame off my rotisserie :buttkick:
> *


yeah,ive noticed hes been busy trying to be like kakalak :dunno:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 11 2009, 12:44 PM~14442942
> *yeah,ive noticed hes been busy trying to be like kakalak  :dunno:
> *



:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 11 2009, 01:44 PM~14442942
> *yeah,ive noticed hes been busy trying to be like kakalak  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :happysad: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 12 2009, 10:23 AM~14448238
> *:0 :happysad: :h5: :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

good build :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+Jul 11 2009, 09:29 AM~14442465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Jul 12 2009, 09:38 PM~14451691
> *good build  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie,ill have some new frame pics up by the weekend.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 08:25 AM~14455306
> *Some peoples kids I tell you!  :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chaddyb is your daddy? :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 07:48 AM~14455918
> *chaddyb is your daddy?  :0
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: 

:uh: 

I was referring to the fact it never fails....some peoples kids always ruin it for other people! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 10:55 AM~14455952
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: i know how that is believe me,i have 2 of my own


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 07:58 AM~14455969
> *:biggrin:  i know how that is believe me,i have 2 of my own
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Some idiot has their frame on Chaddyb's rotissery...taking their sweet ass time so he can't get to it. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:00 AM~14455976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Some idiot has their frame on Chaddyb's rotissery...taking their sweet ass time so he can't get to it.  :biggrin:
> *


omg what a looser,i hate people like that. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:04 AM~14455999
> *omg what a looser,i hate people like that. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

Damn crackers! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:05 AM~14456001
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> Damn crackers!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 08:12 AM~14456046
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


You have been waiting to post that for quite some time haven't you? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 11:14 AM~14456063
> *You have been waiting to post that for quite some time haven't you?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: that shit had me rollin :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 07:46 AM~14455908
> *thanks homie,ill have some new frame pics up by the weekend.
> *



about time :angry: 


























but i aint coming back 2 look anyways till u start being nice! :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2009, 07:37 PM~14461122
> *about time :angry:
> but i aint coming back 2 look anyways till u start being nice! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
you know ill be nice,i feel privlaged to have you following my build up bro


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 04:44 PM~14461206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you know ill be nice,i feel privlaged to have you following my build up bro
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2009, 08:00 PM~14461407
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes: its true


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 10:00 AM~14455976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Some idiot has their frame on Chaddyb's rotissery...taking their sweet ass time so he can't get to it.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 

Someday Ill get to start on my ride


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 13 2009, 07:50 PM~14463371
> *:uh:
> 
> Someday Ill get to start on my ride
> *


Why would you want to do that anyways? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 08:26 AM~14466834
> *Why would you want to do that anyways? :biggrin:
> *


x10 look at all the bullshit we gotta go threw :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 14 2009, 05:41 AM~14466880
> *x10 look at all the bullshit we gotta go threw :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Well said! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 09:38 AM~14467047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Well said!  :biggrin:
> *


but as much work as it is,as soon as this is done ill be looking for another to build up :dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:06 AM~14467173
> *but as much work as it is,as soon as this is done ill be looking for another to build up :dunno:
> *


Sad truth right there...hopefully next build will be a chevy classic though. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 AM~14467191
> *Sad truth right there...hopefully next build will be a chevy classic though.  :biggrin:
> *


not for me,ima get me a clean ass 61 someday and that will be the all out build for me.....in the meantime ill build some disposables - play and sell :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

WAS UP BOSSMAN!!!! WAS NEXT ON DA RIDE HOMIE!!!


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:21 AM~14467274
> *not for me,ima get me a clean ass 61 someday and that will be the all out build for me.....in the meantime ill build some disposables - play and sell :biggrin:
> *


x61 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM~14437622
> *i believe i still have it,you going to weld the cover in or bolt it on?
> *


jus bolt it on...i just want that ugly azz ac out it looks nasty in there...when i pop da hood all i want to see is a nice cleaned up motor as of rite now it looks like a bigg cluster of non worlking parts.... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 14 2009, 12:05 PM~14468080
> *WAS UP BOSSMAN!!!! WAS NEXT ON DA RIDE HOMIE!!!
> *


shit....weld weld weld grind grind grind weld weld weld grind grind grind,shit never ends


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 12:09 PM~14468107
> *x61  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 AM~14467191
> *Sad truth right there...hopefully next build will be a chevy classic though.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 I'll be looking for a 67-68 impala :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 14 2009, 08:14 PM~14476042
> *x2 I'll be looking for a 67-68 impala :biggrin:
> *


According to some people you will never finish this build though...so I wouldn't worry about it! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 14 2009, 11:14 PM~14476042
> *x2 I'll be looking for a 67-68 impala :biggrin:
> *


i just recently had a 68 in my grasps,and i just wasnt digging the body style....so i passed (gas) on it :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 08:21 AM~14479592
> *According to some people you will never finish this build though...so I wouldn't worry about it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 .....he said he gonna bring the cutty out and shit on your regal :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 15 2009, 02:32 AM~14478647
> *QUIK QUESTION? DO U THINK UR CAR WILL MAKE IT TO A SHOW BY THE END OF THE YEAR?
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:57 AM~14479716
> *:0  .....he said he gonna bring the cutty out and shit on your regal :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I am sure it will.....the regal isn't going to be much more then a clean street ride. Jsut something to have fun with until I can pick up an ace! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 09:35 AM~14479858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I am sure it will.....the regal isn't going to be much more then a clean street ride. Jsut something to have fun with until I can pick up an ace!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: no comment


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 07:20 AM~14480088
> *:thumbsdown: no comment
> *


Thats a first. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 11:06 AM~14480370
> *Thats a first.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2009, 09:33 AM~14481108
> *x2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 11:06 AM~14480370
> *Thats a first.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: enjoy it well ya can


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 07:20 AM~14480088
> *:thumbsdown: no comment
> *


NY YOU STARTIN TO SLIP HOMIE JUS GIVIN UP LIKE THAT ISNT A OPTION...BUT ITS DA FIRST TIME I SEEN IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice progre. . .



Wait nevermind.




:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 16 2009, 05:33 PM~14494964
> *Nice progre. . .
> Wait nevermind.
> :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: soon my friend


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 16 2009, 05:16 PM~14494802
> *NY YOU STARTIN TO SLIP HOMIE JUS GIVIN UP LIKE THAT ISNT A OPTION...BUT ITS DA FIRST TIME I SEEN IT LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shit wont happen again homie


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 16 2009, 04:41 PM~14495051
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin: soon my friend
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 16 2009, 02:33 PM~14494964
> *Nice progre. . .
> Wait nevermind.
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 16 2009, 02:42 PM~14495066
> *:0 shit wont happen again homie
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ENOUGH CHIT CHAT...................WHERES THE PROGRESS PIX?? :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 17 2009, 04:43 PM~14505095
> *ENOUGH CHIT CHAT...................WHERES THE PROGRESS PIX?? :angry:
> *


maybe tomorrow just waiting on some parts for my computer


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice keep up the good work homie...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 17 2009, 06:07 PM~14507273
> *maybe tomorrow just waiting on some parts for my computer
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 17 2009, 09:07 PM~14507273
> *maybe tomorrow just waiting on some parts for my computer
> *


well in the meantime you could be doing work :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:19 AM~14524904
> *well in the meantime you could be doing work :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 01:25 PM~14524904
> *well in the meantime you could be doing work :cheesy:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14525093
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

Don't you have a double wide trailer to be tending to? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 01:52 PM~14525174
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> Don't you have a double wide trailer to be tending to?  :biggrin:
> *


why yes I do, thanks for asking!! 


























now get to work :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 05:07 AM~14535381
> *why yes I do, thanks for asking!!
> now get to work :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I am just paying someone to do it! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 01:19 PM~14524904
> *well in the meantime you could be doing work :cheesy:
> *


im keeping busy..... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 21 2009, 08:31 AM~14535446
> *I am just paying someone to do it!  :biggrin:
> *


smart man :thumbsup:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:38 AM~14535657
> *smart man :thumbsup:
> *


IM START TO FEEL DA SAME WAY IT HOT AS HELL HERE AND MY NEW GARAGE AINT GOT NO COOLING DEVICE... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 21 2009, 02:33 PM~14538384
> *IM START TO FEEL DA SAME WAY IT HOT AS HELL HERE AND MY NEW GARAGE AINT GOT NO COOLING DEVICE... :biggrin:
> *


x2 I only got a box fan


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 05:14 AM~14547057
> *x2 I only got a box fan
> *



Is that a tear? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 08:25 AM~14547087
> *Is that a tear?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i bet it is :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 06:09 AM~14547213
> *i bet it is :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: I think it is! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 09:11 AM~14547217
> *:yessad:  :yessad: I think it is!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO KNOW HE IS 50% VAGINA,RIGHT?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 06:43 AM~14547329
> *YOU DO KNOW HE IS 50% VAGINA,RIGHT?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 22 2009, 08:25 AM~14547087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:01 AM~14547415
> *only when my kids were born  and my eyes watered cause I got something in them
> *


Damn sun was in the eyes wasn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 10:30 AM~14547560
> *Damn sun was in the eyes wasn't it? :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats it....... you said your girl/wife was pregnant right........ you'll see


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:37 AM~14547607
> *yeah thats it....... you said your girl/wife was pregnant right........ you'll see
> *


I will see the sun? :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 10:38 AM~14547618
> *I will see the son?  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well I dont know, is she having a boy or a girl? :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 AM~14547415
> *
> only when my kids were born  and my eyes watered cause I got something in them
> 
> *


 :cheesy: crying cuz the looked like the mail man?....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 22 2009, 07:40 AM~14547637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That's just not right! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 11:06 AM~14547797
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: That's just not right!  :biggrin:
> *


i said j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

WAZ UP BOSSMAN WITH THAT BOLT PATTERN FOR DA FIREWALL...HOOK ME UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 22 2009, 09:45 AM~14548742
> *WAZ UP BOSSMAN WITH THAT BOLT PATTERN FOR DA FIREWALL...HOOK ME UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


If you are just looking for a bolt on plate for the firewall hit up:

https://www.gbodyparts.com/index.php?cPath=...ce48b6f547062b5

They just sell a delete panel if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 22 2009, 10:51 AM~14547711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:51 AM~14547711
> *:cheesy: crying cuz the looked like the mail man?....j/k :biggrin:
> *


If I would of realized how much kids cost and how far they set you back on your own goals in life, I would of prolly been happy if they were the milkmans..... Cause the daddy's support payments would be going in my car :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
finished off plating the lower arm mounts 








a semi molded pocket








and a pic when i was test fitting the lowers i was working on i also had put the plate over the center body mount on the inside of the frame rail


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill get some fresh pics tomorrow if i have time,sorry its been so long guys


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frame is looking damn good man! And you said you wouldn't finish before me? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 08:33 PM~14564112
> *ill get some fresh pics tomorrow if i have time,sorry its been so long guys
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Finally a couple pics I was going to have a mod delete this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 24 2009, 09:27 AM~14568221
> *Finally a couple pics I was going to have a mod delete this topic.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i know ive been slackin bro  .......ive actually had 2 build topics deleted because the mods where mad at me for whatever reason....that shit pisses me off


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 24 2009, 08:28 AM~14568088
> *Frame is looking damn good man! And you said you wouldn't finish before me?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie,even if my frame is done before yours im willing to bet yours will be a car again before mine.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 09:16 AM~14568193
> *looks good :biggrin:
> *


are you whoring or do you mean it? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 06:55 AM~14568351
> *thanks homie,even if my frame is done before yours im willing to bet yours will be a car again before mine.
> *


 :roflmao: 

The race is on! :biggrin: But it is coming together nicely....really looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 24 2009, 07:27 AM~14568221
> *Finally a couple pics I was going to have a mod delete this topic.  :biggrin:
> *


man this guy :roflmao: 

stuffs looking great tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 05:32 PM~14564107
> *well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
> finished off plating the lower arm mounts
> 
> ...


FRAMEZ LOOKIN NICE HOMIE :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 05:32 PM~14564107
> *well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
> finished off plating the lower arm mounts
> 
> ...


frame is looking good them lowers look nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Jul 24 2009, 11:22 AM~14568897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie,them arms where a pain in the ass bending the 1/4 into shape


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 05:32 PM~14564107
> *well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
> finished off plating the lower arm mounts
> 
> ...


nice......................but where do u put the balljoint.........???? :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 24 2009, 07:46 PM~14573939
> *nice......................but where do u put the balljoint.........???? :0
> *


thanx chris but i knew i forgot something :banghead: .


and for the peeps that dont know i will cut an access threw the plate with a holesaw


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 07:52 PM~14573987
> *thanx chris but i knew i forgot something :banghead: .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 04:52 PM~14573987
> *thanx chris but i knew i forgot something :banghead: .
> 
> 
> ...


ALL OF A SUDDEN U GETN KINDA COMFORTABLE WITH ME................. :angry: 

ITS MUFASA.....................................MR.MUFASA TO U...............  



























:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 25 2009, 02:07 AM~14576676
> *ALL OF A SUDDEN U GETN KINDA COMFORTABLE WITH ME................. :angry:
> 
> ITS MUFASA.....................................MR.MUFASA TO U...............
> ...


get over yourself,i have tons of names to call ya and mufasa is not at the top of the list :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 11:55 PM~14575787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks a little like mufasa to you too?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 25 2009, 08:47 AM~14577605
> *looks a little like mufasa to you too?
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 25 2009, 05:45 AM~14577602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ...........u got me fucked up mr. caca with no lac.............. :0


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 04:32 PM~14564107
> *well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
> finished off plating the lower arm mounts
> 
> ...


Sweet god.... it's looking really nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 07:32 PM~14564107
> *well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
> finished off plating the lower arm mounts
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 25 2009, 04:06 PM~14579534
> *
> *


  sorry mufasa :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 25 2009, 06:47 PM~14580274
> *Sweet god.... it's looking really nice man. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: lol...thanx bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 25 2009, 07:31 PM~14580504
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 25 2009, 05:05 PM~14580630
> * sorry mufasa :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I'LL RECOVER...........JUST DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN............. :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 25 2009, 04:06 PM~14579534
> *
> :uh:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 27 2009, 02:50 PM~14593804
> *I THINK I'LL RECOVER...........JUST DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN............. :angry:
> *


ummmm ill try :around: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 07:52 AM~14602228
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you trim that pocket yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 28 2009, 08:21 AM~14602330
> *Did you trim that pocket yet?
> *


yes sir,ts all cut off like u told me to do


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 25 2009, 01:06 PM~14579534
> *
> :uh:
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 06:32 PM~14564107
> *well got my camera situated,heres a couple of random pics from a couple weeks ago
> finished off plating the lower arm mounts
> 
> ...



ttt for Ny~Bossman
everythings coming along real nice
thanx for the help today bro really appreciate it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

did some uppers today,they were extra crusty,came off a bubble caprice and the cross shafts are from a g-body 








made a couple relief cuts to control the bends,i made a template to know that the sides bent evenly 








topped it,nope no rolls of dimes here :biggrin: 








plated the back of the ball joint areas








and this is after the first round of molding


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96tippin3_@Jul 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14609410
> *ttt for Ny~Bossman
> everythings coming along real nice
> thanx for the help today bro really appreciate it
> *


no prob bro,its coming along nicely!.......we installed 3 pumps 8 batts


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14609793
> *no prob bro,its coming along nicely!.......we installed 3 pumps 8 batts
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thats what Im talking bout !! I almost stopped by today too !!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14609860
> *:0  :0  :0  thats what Im talking bout !! I almost stopped by today too !!!
> *


damn,that would of been cool....so i see you got into canada for the show?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 08:41 PM~14609882
> *damn,that would of been cool....so i see you got into canada for the show?
> *


 no that was sunday at lancaster speedway by buf ,,, is the buick done? guess you didnt need any help  when are we riding?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14609923
> *no that was sunday at lancaster speedway by buf ,,,  is the buick done?  guess you didnt need any help     when are we riding?
> *


doing it was was kind of spur of the moment bro ,nothing personal. need to get a few things buttoned up before we cruize,had some probems with some pumps i got from kingfish :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 08:50 PM~14609982
> *doing it was was kind of spur of the moment bro ,nothing personal. need to get a few things buttoned up before we cruize,had some probems with some pumps i got from kingfish :uh:
> *


 thats cool ,didnt think it was gonna be done this soon :cheesy: 
I know you dont need my help , but the offers always there :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 28 2009, 10:57 PM~14610039
> *thats cool ,didnt think it was gonna be done this soon  :cheesy:
> I know you dont need my help , but the offers always there :biggrin:
> *


 yeah he wasnt expecting it either :biggrin: 
well homie, i apprciate it and ill take you up on that real soon.


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14609793
> *no prob bro,its coming along nicely!.......we installed 3 pumps 8 batts
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty sick :biggrin: 

yeah bro it makes all the difference in the world with that front done up  
totally different look 
and she road pretty nice too


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 08:24 PM~14609693
> *did some uppers today,they were extra crusty,came off a bubble caprice and the cross shafts are from a g-body
> 
> 
> ...





when i get my a-arms done i want them like that and powder coated will be sick
did a great job on those arms man can't wait till they are finished and installed :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 28 2009, 08:39 PM~14609860
> *:0  :0  :0  thats what Im talking bout !! I almost stopped by today too !!!
> *


yeah sir its coming along can't wait to see us all rollin willl be off the hook and you should stop by more often would be cool


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14609693
> *did some uppers today,they were extra crusty,came off a bubble caprice and the cross shafts are from a g-body
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Arms came out nice man! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanx guys.i just needed to get away from the frame for a couple days. :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 07:24 PM~14609693
> *did some uppers today,they were extra crusty,came off a bubble caprice and the cross shafts are from a g-body
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie those armz look clean :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 29 2009, 10:45 AM~14614139
> *damn homie those armz look clean  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx bro,my first set of fully molded arm,and they where a bitch cuz i used 1/4" plate instead of the 3/16 id normally use and that shit dont bend very easily


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 08:04 AM~14614305
> *thanx bro,my first set of fully molded arm,and they where a bitch cuz i used 1/4" plate instead of the 3/16 id normally use and that shit dont bend very easily
> *


i like da bulky look :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 29 2009, 11:16 AM~14614388
> *i like da bulky look  :biggrin:
> *


i juss want them to not bend under all that hopping action this rides gonna see :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14614523
> *i juss want them to not bend under all that hopping action this rides gonna see :biggrin:
> *


 whats w/ the relief cuts ,what are you bending?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:28 AM~14614005
> *thanx guys.i just needed to get away from the frame for a couple days. :biggrin:
> *


That is what I did....it is nice to do something other then the frame...so I did my rear axle and arms, then the monotony doesn't seem to effect as much. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 29 2009, 11:40 AM~14614632
> *whats w/ the relief cuts ,what are you bending?
> *


had to fit g-body cross shafts to the caprice arms their like a inch longer than the caprice/caddy shafts, so i sqeezed the ears together to get them to fit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 11:46 AM~14614689
> *That is what I did....it is nice to do something other then the frame...so I did my rear axle and arms, then the monotony doesn't seem to effect as much.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah but i dont recall seeing those pics!?! :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14615024
> *hell yeah but i dont recall seeing those pics!?! :scrutinize:
> *


They were probably hard to see with your head up your butt! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14615316
> *They were probably hard to see with your head up your butt!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OK I DO REMEMBER THEM NOW,BUT MY HEAD WASNT EVER UP MY BUTT,IM NOT LIMBER ENOUGH  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:23 AM~14615432
> *OK I DO REMEMBER THEM NOW,BUT MY HEAD WASNT EVER UP MY BUTT,IM NOT LIMBER ENOUGH   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I figured some pics would refresh the memory. I didn't go the 1/4" route on mine...but I did plate both the top and bottom of the arms in 3/16". :biggrin: 

Should be getting that stuff back from chrome here sooner or later. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 01:24 PM~14615447
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I figured some pics would refresh the memory. I didn't go the 1/4" route on mine...but I did plate both the top and bottom of the arms in 3/16".  :biggrin:
> ...


ok,again reffer to the previous BALLER comments please :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:31 AM~14615516
> *ok,again reffer to the previous BALLER comments please :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah....like a boss! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14615316
> *They were probably hard to see with your head up your butt!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 02:18 PM~14615974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah....like a boss!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14616591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 29 2009, 03:21 PM~14616591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :angry: 












































:angry: and i aint playin!



































or am i? :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:04 AM~14614305
> *thanx bro,my first set of fully molded arm,and they where a bitch cuz i used 1/4" plate instead of the 3/16 id normally use and that shit dont bend very easily
> *



X2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jul 29 2009, 10:56 PM~14621853
> *X2
> *


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

good morning homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 PM~14626736
> *good morning homie :biggrin:
> *


whats happenin looney-tune :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 29 2009, 01:44 PM~14617537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 30 2009, 09:00 PM~14631660
> *:wave:
> *


whast good pimpin


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:52 PM~14632714
> *whast good pimpin
> *


chilln now.....................was super busy for a while..............


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 30 2009, 09:00 PM~14631660
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 02:44 PM~14629805
> *whats happenin looney-tune :biggrin:
> *


jus wait till next payday open check. finnally caught up :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 31 2009, 02:33 AM~14635193
> *chilln now.....................was super busy for a while..............
> *


  busy is usually good right/?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 31 2009, 11:34 AM~14636815
> *jus wait till next payday open check. finnally caught up :biggrin:
> *


rub it in why dont ya mr moneybags  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 09:03 AM~14637053
> *rub it in why dont ya mr moneybags   :biggrin:
> *


Is everyone on LIL rich? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 12:17 PM~14637156
> *Is everyone on LIL rich?  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: im broke as they get


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:420: 
results or excuses<-------- i like that


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 31 2009, 04:16 PM~14639320
> *:420:
> results or excuses<-------- i like that
> *


hey tommy...i been waitin for you to pop in,so hows things going?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

doing good bro. back to work and getting stuff done. after a few months money got tight so i had to cut back on everything. but its all good now. i will be around to drive everyone crazy again :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 31 2009, 06:19 PM~14640423
> *doing good bro.  back to work and getting stuff done. after a few months money got tight so i had to cut back on everything. but its all good now. i will be around to drive everyone crazy again  :cheesy:
> *


im really glad everything worked out for you bro,awesome to have you back!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 06:41 PM~14640665
> *im really glad everything worked out for you bro,awesome to have your back!
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 09:02 AM~14637046
> * busy is usually good right/?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 31 2009, 03:19 PM~14640423
> *doing good bro.  back to work and getting stuff done. after a few months money got tight so i had to cut back on everything. but its all good now. i will be around to drive everyone crazy again  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 1 2009, 02:43 AM~14644618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be like that bro :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any new pics


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 2 2009, 11:22 AM~14651357
> *any new pics
> *


na....maybe in a couple days,i been bein lazy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 2 2009, 11:29 AM~14651380
> *na....maybe in a couple days,i been bein lazy
> *


wow..... what a suprise :uh: :0 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14652107
> *wow..... what a suprise :uh:  :0  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


 :scrutinize: i hope you pee on yourself while you sleep :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14652107
> *wow..... what a suprise :uh:  :0  :biggrin: :h5:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 2 2009, 04:18 PM~14652714
> *:scrutinize: i hope you pee on yourself while you sleep :angry:
> *


 :angry: :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2009, 12:26 AM~14666720
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:41 AM~14669432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should hurry up and knock out your frame so you can come help on mine! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 09:42 AM~14669436
> *You should hurry up and knock out your frame so you can come help on mine! (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont think so!.........id help out if i could bro,but i got alot on my own plate


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:54 AM~14669496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i dont think so!.........id help out if i could bro,but i got alot on my own plate
> *


 :biggrin: 

I hear ya.....had to throw it out there though. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 09:56 AM~14669505
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I hear ya.....had to throw it out there though.  :biggrin:
> *


keeping it real....if you fly me out,gimme me good food and a place to sleep....i'd be down


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:00 AM~14669528
> *keeping it real....if you fly me out,gimme me good food and a place to sleep....i'd be down
> *


Lol...tempting. I know all my frequent flyer miles from work are transferable...we have an extra bedroom, and seeing as how I went to culinary arts school I would say I know my way around a kitchen! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 10:01 AM~14669540
> *Lol...tempting. I know all my frequent flyer miles from work are transferable...we have an extra bedroom, and seeing as how I went to culinary arts school I would say I know my way around a kitchen!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 1 2009, 09:20 PM~14649558
> *
> *


be nice homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 10:01 AM~14669540
> *Lol...tempting. I know all my frequent flyer miles from work are transferable...we have an extra bedroom, and seeing as how I went to culinary arts school I would say I know my way around a kitchen!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 4 2009, 01:44 PM~14672936
> *be nice homie.      :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: j/k!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Back to tha top for the boss :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:41 AM~14669432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ATTA BOY..........................

























MAYBE SOMEDAY U CAN HIT SOMETHING OTHER THAN A BAG :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 03:07 AM~14679545
> *ATTA BOY..........................
> MAYBE SOMEDAY U CAN HIT SOMETHING OTHER THAN A BAG :biggrin:
> *


did you just call his girl a "Bag" :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 











































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 03:07 AM~14679545
> *ATTA BOY..........................
> MAYBE SOMEDAY U CAN HIT SOMETHING OTHER THAN A BAG :biggrin:
> *


im in training fool :biggrin: 

........na im workin on my frame when i have time but money is short and i never run out of one thing,its always everything at once...i need welder gas,wire,flap discs and partical masks.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 07:45 AM~14680237
> *did you just call his girl a "Bag" :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:42 AM~14669436
> *You should hurry up and knock out your frame so you can come help on mine! (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *



I got a couple I could use a hand wit too. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:22 AM~14680805
> *im in training fool :biggrin:
> 
> ........na im workin on my frame when i have time but money is short and i never run out of one thing,its always everything at once...i need welder gas,wire,flap discs and partical masks.
> *


x2 i want to use my mig welder but I dont have the money to buy a bottle


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 07:22 AM~14680805
> *im in training fool :biggrin:
> 
> ........na im workin on my frame when i have time but money is short and i never run out of one thing,its always everything at once...i need welder gas,wire,flap discs and partical masks.
> *


 :uh: buy flux core..........2 in 1 :cheesy: ..........5 sheets of sand paper 5.99 (quit being lazy and buyn flap discs)..work them arms.........partical mask???.......tie a shirt around ur face.....i use tank tops......  


u sound like ur full of excuses! :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 09:06 AM~14681680
> *x2 i want to use my mig welder but I dont have the money to buy a bottle
> *


 THATS LIKE ORDERING A CHEESEBURGER WITHOUT THE CHEESE........ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 03:00 PM~14683607
> *THATS LIKE ORDERING A CHEESEBURGER WITHOUT THE CHEESE........ :biggrin:
> *


It was a present :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 11:58 AM~14683590
> *:uh: buy flux core..........2 in 1 :cheesy: ..........5 sheets of sand paper 5.99 (quit being lazy and buyn flap discs)..work them arms.........partical mask???.......tie a shirt around ur face.....i use tank tops......
> u sound like ur full of excuses! :0
> *


Now that is gangster! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 11:58 AM~14683590
> *:uh: buy flux core..........2 in 1 :cheesy: ..........5 sheets of sand paper 5.99 (quit being lazy and buyn flap discs)..work them arms.........partical mask???.......tie a shirt around ur face.....i use tank tops......
> u sound like ur full of excuses! :0
> *



well todd, you have to admit. the homie does have good points :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 5 2009, 06:16 PM~14685452
> *well todd, you have to admit. the homie does have good points  :cheesy:
> *


yes he does,just not pertaining to what he said here.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2009, 02:58 PM~14683590
> *:uh: buy flux core..........2 in 1 :cheesy: ..........5 sheets of sand paper 5.99 (quit being lazy and buyn flap discs)..work them arms.........partical mask???.......tie a shirt around ur face.....i use tank tops......
> u sound like ur full of excuses! :0
> *


i have a roll of fluxcore but i save that shit for emergencies and try not to ever use it,and if i had a face like yours id cover it with a shirt too :yessad:
i tried 400g sandpaper and it just didnt seem to work very well even with water :dunno: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 5 2009, 11:40 AM~14681450
> *I got a couple I could use a hand wit too.  :cheesy:
> *


yeah ill just bring my frame along and we can finishem all off over a weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

flipped my frame today so i can finish off some welding and molding this coming weekend if im lucky....i still gotta figure this 4 link shit too......i know shits been slow lately but thanx for keeping my topic bumped guys :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:47 PM~14688184
> *flipped my frame today so i can finish off some welding and molding this coming weekend if im lucky....i still gotta figure this 4 link shit too......i know shits been slow lately but thanx for keeping my topic bumped guys :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

what engine do you plan on running?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 6 2009, 08:16 AM~14691218
> *what engine do you plan on running?
> *


chevy 350 for sure


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 6 2009, 08:16 AM~14691218
> *what engine do you plan on running?
> *



He is putting a Hybusa motor in it. It will be super fast. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 05:51 AM~14691298
> *He is putting a Hybusa motor in it.  It will be super fast. :biggrin:
> *


1300 yessssss brapppp :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 6 2009, 08:51 AM~14691298
> *He is putting a Hybusa motor in it.  It will be super fast. :biggrin:
> *


supposed to be good for doing wheelies :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 03:42 PM~14685651
> *i have a roll of fluxcore but i save that shit for emergencies and try not to ever use it,and if i had a face like yours id cover it with a shirt too :yessad:
> i tried 400g sandpaper and it just didnt seem to work very well even with water  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:01 AM~14691334
> *supposed to be good for doing wheelies  :dunno:
> *


so instead of weighting your car its going to be boosted :dunno: I bet you'll be the gas hoppin Queen....... sorry I meant King :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 09:50 AM~14692804
> *so instead of weighting your car its going to be boosted :dunno: I bet you'll be the gas hoppin Queen....... :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 02:02 PM~14693462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:happysad: :h5: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 12:50 PM~14692804
> *so instead of weighting your car its going to be boosted :dunno: I bet you'll be the gas hoppin Queen....... sorry I meant King :happysad:
> *


fuck that.... my shit is gonna be weighted......just like mufasas ride,im learnin from some of the best u know?!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 03:32 PM~14694365
> *fuck that.... my shit is gonna be weighted......just like mufasas ride,im learnin from some of the best u know?!
> *


ouch :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 02:29 PM~14693699
> *:happysad: :h5: :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


i hope your bondo cracks right after the paints done!!! :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14692464
> *
> *


i went to far on that one huh?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 03:35 PM~14694389
> *i hope your bondo cracks right after the paints done!!! :angry:
> *


thanks :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 03:37 PM~14694418
> *thanks :wave:
> *


 i was kidding :biggrin: 































but if i see your car at a show im gonna pee in your back seat :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 03:39 PM~14694441
> *i was kidding :biggrin:
> but if i see your car at a show im gonna pee in your back seat :biggrin:
> *


I guess thats fair.......... cause I'll be pissing on the competion  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 04:12 PM~14694746
> *I guess thats fair.......... cause I'll be pissing on the competion   :biggrin: :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 04:20 PM~14694828
> *:0
> *


but we will not be playing swords so dont even ask :nono:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 04:27 PM~14694877
> *but we will not be playing swords so dont even ask :nono:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 6 2009, 11:29 AM~14693699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 06:37 PM~14696124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:

i know your not weighted but im bustin balls up in here boyee :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

snapped a few pics earlier today,i know i aint layin rolls of dimes but thought id post them anyhow


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

can anyone tell me what i might be doing wrong to cause this undercutting?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:31 PM~14697076
> *can anyone tell me what i might be doing wrong to cause this undercutting?
> 
> 
> ...


More wire or go slower.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 07:24 PM~14696532
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i know your not weighted but im bustin balls up in here boyee :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You Fail for taking that shit personal :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 6 2009, 09:22 PM~14697401
> *More wire or go slower.
> *


ok thanx bro,im still learning to weld obviously :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 09:34 PM~14697498
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You Fail for taking that shit personal  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


as if he dont know me by now :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:45 PM~14697585
> *as if he dont know me by now :biggrin:
> *


that was directed at mufasa not you
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought I heard him in the background sniffling :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14697787
> *that was directed at mufasa not you
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought I heard him in the background sniffling :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

MOFOS GOT JOKES HUH??








WHERE ARE UR CARS?? :0 





















BESIDES I JUST POSTED THAT CUZ I CAN...............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 11:31 PM~14698564
> *MOFOS GOT JOKES HUH??
> WHERE ARE UR CARS?? :0
> BESIDES I JUST POSTED THAT CUZ I CAN...............
> *


 :biggrin: 




















...i dont got no car cuz im poor


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 08:35 PM~14698615
> *:biggrin:
> ...i dont got no car cuz im poor
> *


IM PO FOLKS TOO................


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 11:55 PM~14698839
> *IM PO FOLKS TOO................
> *


damn man, i think kakalak has all the money


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:02 PM~14698923
> *damn man, i think kakalak has all the money
> *


LETS GO ROB HIM.............. :0 

WATCHER SAYS HES DOWN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 12:06 AM~14698971
> *LETS GO ROB HIM.............. :0
> 
> WATCHER SAYS HES DOWN
> *


 lets roll,come by the crib and scoop me up...tell watcher i call shotgun! :machinegun:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:17 PM~14699113
> *lets roll,come by the crib and scoop me up...tell watcher i call shotgun!  :machinegun:
> *


 :uh: WATCHER ALWAYS GETS SHOTGUN......................BTW.......AINT IT PASSED UR BEDTIME??? :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 12:20 AM~14699136
> *:uh: WATCHER ALWAYS GETS SHOTGUN......................BTW.......AINT IT PASSED UR BEDTIME??? :dunno:
> *


 :yes: i sneeked onto the internets though :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

is he holding a crusty cock sock?




 :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:23 PM~14699182
> *is he holding a crusty cock sock?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DONT GET HIM MAD............. :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 12:26 AM~14699216
> *:uh: DONT GET HIM MAD............. :angry:
> *


i know i know! sorry watcher


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:27 PM~14699230
> *i know i know! sorry watcher
> *


HE SAID DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 12:29 AM~14699254
> *HE SAID DONT LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN :angry:
> *


 :0 in english or espanol?...... (just so i can imagine the conversation between you 2) :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:36 PM~14699328
> *:0 in english or espanol?...... (just so i can imagine the conversation between you 2) :biggrin:
> *


USUALLY ITS MORE OF A SIGN LANGUAGE........IF U EVER MEET HIM.......YOU'LL UNDERSTAND..........


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 12:37 AM~14699337
> *USUALLY ITS MORE OF A SIGN LANGUAGE........IF U EVER MEET HIM.......YOU'LL UNDERSTAND..........
> *


ahhh ok,im gonna get out that way in the next year or 2 :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14699383
> *ahhh ok,im gonna get out that way in the next year or 2 :yes:
> *


  LET US KNOW!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 12:43 AM~14699404
> * LET US KNOW!
> *


you know i will


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 08:48 AM~14701064
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 02:20 PM~14703327
> *:biggrin:
> *


:happysad: you guys were just playing right :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 02:23 PM~14703364
> *:happysad: you guys were just playing right :happysad:
> *


 :nosad:  ...................this is you>>>


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 11:51 AM~14703672
> *:nosad:   ...................this is you>>>
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 7 2009, 07:07 PM~14706073
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

heres what little work i did get done today,started molding the top of the frame.theres still a few pieces of plate i have to make up,like the top of the crossmember and around the 2 rear body mounts and also 2 small spots rite above where the lower t/a were and the pieces that run from the lower a-arm mounts back to the trans mount


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 04:35 PM~14706247
> *heres what little work i did get done today,started molding the top of the frame.theres still a few pieces of plate i have to make up,like the top of the crossmember and around the 2 rear body mounts and also 2 small spots rite above where the lower t/a were and the pieces that run from the lower a-arm mounts back to the trans mount
> 
> 
> ...


u gona add gussets to the a arm mount on the frame


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 07:40 PM~14706273
> *u gona add gussets to the a arm  mount on the frame
> *


yes sir,front and back just havent got to that point yet


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 04:35 PM~14706247
> *heres what little work i did get done today,started molding the top of the frame.theres still a few pieces of plate i have to make up,like the top of the crossmember and around the 2 rear body mounts and also 2 small spots rite above where the lower t/a were and the pieces that run from the lower a-arm mounts back to the trans mount
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 08:14 PM~14706511
> *Looking real good man!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homeslice :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thats looking real good. cool to see you cut the a arm mounts off and built new ones :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 7 2009, 11:14 PM~14707772
> *thats looking real good. cool to see you cut the a arm mounts off and built new ones  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks,i know it aint perfect like you and timmy do but im proud of it still,im learning a-lot!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 02:51 PM~14703672
> *:nosad:   ...................this is you>>>
> 
> 
> ...


No sir this will be me 


And this will be me lady 



Its going to look like my house is straight off the Scarface set :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this will be you and mufasa








this will be me and yo lady


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 06:35 PM~14706247
> *heres what little work i did get done today,started molding the top of the frame.theres still a few pieces of plate i have to make up,like the top of the crossmember and around the 2 rear body mounts and also 2 small spots rite above where the lower t/a were and the pieces that run from the lower a-arm mounts back to the trans mount
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good :thumbsup: Wish I was that far.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 8 2009, 09:52 AM~14710277
> *Looks good  :thumbsup: Wish I was that far.
> *


thanks bro.feels like im barely making progress.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2009, 09:02 AM~14710147
> *this will be me and mufasa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 08:47 AM~14710662
> *
> *



I NOTICED U DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HIM DOING UR LADY! :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 05:29 PM~14697061
> *snapped a few pics earlier today,i know i aint layin rolls of dimes but thought id post them anyhow
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT TECHNIQUE IS THIS????



























STEVIE WONDER??? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 12:37 PM~14694422
> *i smoke nickles and dimes,thats why my car aint done yet
> *


 :0 :0 U SHOULD PLEAD THE 5TH ON SHIT LIKE THAT




















U NOT THE SHARPEST PENCIL IN THE BOX INCRIMINATING URSELF ON THE NET :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 8 2009, 01:47 PM~14711185
> *I NOTICED U DIDNT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HIM DOING UR LADY! :0
> *


well I did and got really mad about it like this      












































but then I realized that its only the internet :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 01:07 PM~14711887
> *well I did and got really mad about it like this
> but then I realized that its only the internet :cheesy:
> *


  THATS GREAT HOMIE...........























SO NOW CAN WE SEE AN ACTUAL PIC OF HER SO I DONT THINK U SLEEP WITH A BANANA ALL NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 04:07 PM~14711887
> *well I did and got really mad about it like this
> but then I realized that its only the internet :cheesy:
> *


wifey likes my banana :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 8 2009, 05:40 PM~14712359
> * THATS GREAT HOMIE...........
> SO NOW CAN WE SEE AN ACTUAL PIC OF HER SO I DONT THINK U SLEEP WITH A BANANA ALL NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: she is what she eats if ya know what i mean


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 8 2009, 02:40 PM~14711416
> *WHAT TECHNIQUE IS THIS????
> STEVIE WONDER??? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: stop hatin


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 8 2009, 02:46 PM~14711456
> *:0  :0 U SHOULD PLEAD THE 5TH ON SHIT LIKE THAT
> U NOT THE SHARPEST PENCIL IN THE BOX INCRIMINATING URSELF ON THE NET :uh:
> *


fuck that im to hood for all that bullshit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2009, 08:11 PM~14713933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS KAKALAKS CHICK??? :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 9 2009, 12:34 AM~14714465
> *:0 THATS KAKALAKS CHICK??? :0
> *


:yes: :yes::yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2009, 07:47 AM~14716058
> *:yes: :yes::yes:
> *


 :ugh: i thought maybe u had a better lookn chick.... :ugh: 





























GUESS I WAS GIVIN U TOO MUCH CREDIT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 9 2009, 04:25 PM~14717528
> *:ugh: i thought maybe u had a better lookn chick.... :ugh:
> GUESS I WAS GIVIN U TOO MUCH CREDIT
> *


What are you talkin about, how good does she need to look if she gives head :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2009, 02:26 PM~14717869
> *What are you talkin about, how good does she need to look if she gives head :dunno:
> *


GOOD DAMNIT.............WHO WANTS A UGLY CHICK SUCKN U OFF??

























BESIDES.....DONT CHANGE THE SUBJECT.............LETS SEE UR CHICK :cheesy: 




























BOSSMANS NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

At this rate, the car is never gone be dun. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 9 2009, 03:08 PM~14718108
> *At this rate, the car is never gone be dun. :biggrin:
> *


X2.........GOING ON LIKE 4YRS I THINK :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Aug 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14718108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 9 2009, 05:30 PM~14717888
> *GOOD DAMNIT.............WHO WANTS A UGLY CHICK SUCKN U OFF??
> BESIDES.....DONT CHANGE THE SUBJECT.............LETS SEE UR CHICK :cheesy:
> BOSSMANS NEXT :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2009, 08:18 PM~14720503
> *:happysad:
> *


 :uh: i knew it :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

GRRRRRRRRRRRR  


THIS FUCKING THREAD SUCKS !!  































SOMEONE PM ME IF EVER THERES SOMETHING WORTH LOOKING AT :uh:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2009, 07:11 PM~14713933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Busted! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 10 2009, 10:04 PM~14729870
> *:uh: i blew it :uh:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2009, 01:20 AM~14732289
> *GRRRRRRRRRRRR
> THIS FUCKING THREAD SUCKS !!
> SOMEONE PM ME IF EVER THERES SOMETHING WORTH LOOKING AT :uh:
> *


you fuckin suck!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 10:03 AM~14733965
> *you fuckin suck!
> *


got that right :angry:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 8 2009, 09:34 PM~14714465
> *:0 THATS KAKALAKS CHICK??? :0
> *


here she is before she got all strung out.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 05:12 AM~14733530
> *I BLEW BOSSMAN :cheesy:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 07:03 AM~14733965
> *you fuckin suck!
> *


YO MOMMA SUCKS :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2009, 09:59 AM~14735217
> *here she is before she got all strung out.
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14736500
> *:barf:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2009, 03:28 PM~14736507
> *YO MOMMA SUCKS :angry:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:34 PM~14737630
> *
> *


IM SORRY HOMIE..................CROSSED THE LINE??  


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2009, 06:46 PM~14738407
> *IM SORRY HOMIE..................CROSSED THE LINE??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah its cool,i was just emotional when i put the sad face :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

that time of the month huh?  ......dont trip...few more days...u b fine


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2009, 08:21 PM~14739401
> * that time of the month huh?  ......dont trip...few more days...u b fine
> *


your lucky you went through metapause already :yessad:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcg64_@Aug 11 2009, 08:36 PM~14739551
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 06:34 PM~14740166
> *your lucky you went through metapause already :yessad:
> *


 :twak: :rant:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2009, 10:50 PM~14741055
> *:twak:  :rant:
> *


sorry to put your buisness out there like that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 08:26 PM~14741513
> *sorry to put your buisness out there like that
> *


 :uh: 

I WAS REFERRING TO THIS.............


metapause definition - Dictionary - MSN EncartaWe didn't find a match on "metapause," but we found the following alternate spellings for you. Click one to continue your search. ...
encarta.msn.com/encnet/.../DictionaryResults.aspx?...metapause - Cached - Similar


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Aug 11 2009, 12:59 PM~14735217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:LINKFAIL:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Me and Mufasas mom were thumbin through some old family videos and found this one of mufasa when he was 12. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 07:04 AM~14744823
> *Me and Mufasas mom were thumbin through some old family videos and found this one of mufasa when he was 12.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He was crying before he even fell in!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 04:21 AM~14744228
> *FAIL................. I only go for white ones
> x2
> triple :0
> ...


LINK DIDNT FAIL ..................U DID FOR NOT READING IT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2009, 12:45 PM~14746033
> *LINK DIDNT FAIL ..................U DID FOR NOT READING IT
> *


I read it and it failed :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i failed at spelling,no big suprise :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 09:56 AM~14746159
> *I read it and it failed :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 




I FOUND OUT WHAT UR DAY JOB IS..........................MAKING THESE NOISES FOR THESE VIDEOS............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







I CAN PICTURE U BABBLING NOW........... :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2009, 01:34 PM~14746572
> *:uh:
> I FOUND OUT WHAT UR DAY JOB IS..........................MAKING THESE NOISES FOR THESE VIDEOS............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :| FAIL :|


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 12 2009, 01:34 PM~14746572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your wrong bro,that shit was fuckin funnnnnny :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

oh I must of missed the funny part...... darn


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2009, 12:32 PM~14747594
> *oh I must of missed the funny part...... darn
> *


well stop making those weird noises and read slower. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2009, 05:02 PM~14748632
> *well stop making those weird noises and read slower.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: but you know you do the same noises while sittin on your bike in the driveway


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 02:08 PM~14748674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: but you know you do the same noises while sittin on your bike in the driveway
> *


it is fun :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2009, 05:22 PM~14748809
> *it is fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: i know bro :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Gettin any work done, Todd? :buttkick:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i forgot i had this picture already.. pm me your addy again.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:16 AM~14746952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> your wrong bro,that shit was fuckin funnnnnny :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 12 2009, 06:53 PM~14749381
> *Gettin any work done, Todd? :buttkick:
> *


  


























as a matter of fact i am :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2009, 08:36 PM~14750238
> *:h5:  :h5:  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: my wife heard that shit was like,wtf is wrong with you guys? :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2009, 07:07 PM~14749427
> *i forgot i had this picture already.. pm me your addy again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 for me? .........unbelievably helpful bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2009, 02:02 PM~14748632
> *well stop making those weird noises and read slower.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 05:58 PM~14750470
> *:h5: my wife heard that shit was like,wtf is wrong with you guys? :uh:
> *


 :angry: TAKE OFF UR SKIRT, PUT ON SOME PANTS N TELL HER 2 KICK ROCKS :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2009, 09:15 PM~14750641
> *:angry: TAKE OFF UR SKIRT, PUT ON SOME PANTS N TELL HER 2 KICK ROCKS :angry:
> *


 hno: i dont think i will


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:55 PM~14750441
> *
> as a matter of fact i am :yes:
> *


Im not


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 12 2009, 09:51 PM~14750972
> *Im not
> *


well get in the damn garage then :uh: i see you got the car working nicely ....looking real good too :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 06:37 PM~14750849
> *hno: i dont think i will
> *


 :uh: PANSY ASS MUTHAFUCKN SAILOR :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 08:58 PM~14750470
> *:h5: my wife heard that shit was like,wtf is wrong with you guys? :uh:
> *


tell her were on tha same page :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 12 2009, 04:07 PM~14749427
> *i forgot i had this picture already.. pm me your addy again.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good. Definitely a solid engine mount (no ****)! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:13 AM~14755098
> *Looking good. Definitely a solid engine mount (no ****)!  :biggrin:
> *


doesnt take much to hold up a v6 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:31 AM~14755151
> *doesnt take much to hold up a v6 :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Them's be fightin' words! 

I still opted for the bushing mount (no ****)! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2009, 10:31 PM~14751396
> *:uh: PANSY ASS MUTHAFUCKN SAILOR :angry:
> *


i aint no sailor bitch :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:39 AM~14755170
> *Them's be fightin' words!
> 
> I still opted for the bushing mount (no ****)!  :biggrin:
> *


that was meant for bossman




but since you brought it up...........



you can polish a turd but its still a turd :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:39 AM~14755170
> *
> 
> I still opted for the bushing mount (no ****)!  :biggrin:
> *


well long as you aint hopping you should be fine


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 13 2009, 05:58 AM~14755227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No time soon.......not with the $ I have dumped into it now....maybe sometime down the line though. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 08:31 AM~14755151
> *doesnt take much to hold up a v6 :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i pulled out a small olds v8 and im putting a larger chevy v8


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 09:06 AM~14755257
> *:twak: I don't want to brag...but it is an expensive turd I have too!  :biggrin:
> No time soon.......not with the $ I have dumped into it now....maybe sometime down the line though.  :biggrin:
> *


kaka gotta turd to but he just cant seem to get it to shine.
and you can continue to say you aint hoppin buuuut i think thats a cover so when it doesnt work you can say "i didnt build it to hop" :uh: but when and if it does work you gonna say"i decided to build a hopper"


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:17 AM~14755303
> *kaka gotta turd to but he just cant seem to get it to shine.
> and you can continue to say you aint hoppin buuuut i think thats a cover so when it doesnt work you can say "i didnt build it to hop" :uh: but when and if it does work you gonna say"i decided to build a hopper"
> *


Lol....oh no...the frame and suspension are built to hop. I am not going to lie about that.....but we are kind of going the route of El Sabroso with it. I am just going to take a summer or 2 to show it before I take it into the pits and start breaking stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 09:24 AM~14755340
> *Lol....oh no...the frame and suspension are built to hop. I am not going to lie about that.....but we are kind of going the route of El Sabroso with it. I am just going to take a summer or 2 to show it before I take it into the pits and start breaking stuff!  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool..i understand,it makes sense.....im gonna try to keep my car clean but ima hop the crap out of it as soon as its done


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:29 AM~14755361
> *thats cool..i understand,it makes sense.....im gonna try to keep my car clean but ima hop the crap out of it as soon as its done
> *


 :biggrin: 

Looking forward to seeing how yours performs (no ****).....should be interesting! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 09:40 AM~14755400
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how yours performs (no ****).....should be interesting!  :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro,im hoping for 65-75" by the time its tuned in,ive had a lot of good guidance and support from a few of the layitlow homies


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 06:56 AM~14755498
> *thanx bro,im hoping for 65-75" by the time its tuned in,ive had a lot of good guidance and support from a few of the layitlow homies
> *


Yeah I have tried to give you as much good info as possible so you can give all the credit to me! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

On a side note...when are you trying to have it done by? Or no real time frame?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 09:59 AM~14755520
> *Yeah I have tried to give you as much good info as possible so you can give all the credit to me!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> On a side note...when are you trying to have it done by? Or no real time frame?
> *


uh huh sure its all cuz of you bro :ugh: 

















youve been helpful though :biggrin: ...ill have it on the road by next summer,i was aiming for this season but my license issues made me wait so im gonna take a little extra time and pay attention to some details i didnt plan on


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:07 AM~14755579
> *uh huh sure its all cuz of you bro :ugh:
> youve been helpful though :biggrin: ...ill have it on the road by next summer,i was aiming for this season but my license issues made me wait so im gonna take a little extra time and pay attention to some details i didnt plan on
> *


Always the long brutal winter to take care of some business and fine tune things! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 10:18 AM~14755646
> *Always the long brutal winter to take care of some business and fine tune things!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i got it ruff,but your winters are a bit worse i think....im just aiming to have the frame painted and rolling with the painted shell on it before snow fall and i can handle the rest in the cold......shouldnt be a problem as long as i can get brett to come install that 42" for me :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:26 AM~14755701
> *i got it ruff,but your winters are a bit worse i think....im just aiming to have the frame painted and rolling with the painted shell on it before snow fall and i can handle the rest in the cold......shouldnt be a problem as long as i can get brett to come install that 42" for me :biggrin:
> *


We definitely have what I like to refer to as the 9 months of winter...so plenty of time (at least it feels like it) so hopefully the regal will be done by next yr as well.....but seems like something is always holding up something else in the process (no ****)! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 05:47 AM~14755190
> *i aint no sailor bitch  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 my bad.....i thought u was a semen................


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 13 2009, 09:08 AM~14755263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 

*How true that sounds*


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:56 AM~14755498
> *thanx bro,im hoping for 65-75" by the time its tuned in,ive had a lot of good guidance and support from a few of the layitlow homies
> *


Your welcome bro! Anytime just let me know!! (no ****) When you get the switch wired up I'll teach you how to work it (no ****)


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 01:05 PM~14757182
> *:0 my bad.....i thought u was a semen................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 no that was just on his face from his friend :biggrin: (****) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 01:05 PM~14757182
> *:0 my bad.....i thought u was a semen................
> *


 :nosad: but you are what you eat so what would you be a dick or an asshole?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 11:42 AM~14756352
> *We definitely have what I like to refer to as the 9 months of winter...so plenty of time (at least it feels like it) so hopefully the regal will be done by next yr as well.....but seems like something is always holding up something else in the process (no ****)! :biggrin:
> *


seems like our winters are long as fuck too.you should be able to have your ride out next summer easy,esspecially the way ya throwing money at it! and there is always a hold up of some kind,mine is money and motivation


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:52 PM~14758785
> *seems like our winters are long as fuck too.you should be able to have your ride out next summer easy,esspecially the way ya throwing money at it! and there is always a hold up of some kind,mine is money and motivation
> *


Lol.....throwing money at it doesn't get it done though.  

I hear ya, seems like it is always something. With the newborn on the way I am hoping that doesn't kill progress all together.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 04:23 PM~14759158
> *Lol.....throwing money at it doesn't get it done though.
> 
> I hear ya, seems like it is always something. With the newborn on the way I am hoping that doesn't kill progress all together.
> *


hell yeah its gonna stop dead in its tracks,shit......we think your whipped now,just wait til after the kids born


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 04:36 PM~14759304
> *hell yeah its gonna stop dead in its tracks,shit......we think your whipped now,just wait til after the kids born
> *


real talk, just be glad you got one on the way  The UPS man is going to think your seeing someone else................ deliveries are going to come to a halt :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 12 2009, 06:03 PM~14750528
> *:0  for me? .........unbelievably helpful bro :thumbsup:
> *



i will ship them next week. 


i have some parker slowdowns coming for your brother so i will wait and send it all together.. still not looked for those fittings, but i will


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14758455
> *:nosad: but you are what you eat so what would you be a dick or an asshole?
> *


 :dunno: I GUESS THAT WOULD MAKE ME UR MOM??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14760579
> *:dunno: I GUESS THAT WOULD MAKE ME UR MOM??
> *


oooh ok ,def asshole then :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 13 2009, 05:40 PM~14760219
> *i will ship them next week.
> i have some parker slowdowns coming for your brother so i will wait and send it all together.. still not looked for those fittings,  but i will
> *


thats great...your the man bro,you always come threw for the homies here on layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

What do you have planned for the rear? 


I'm along way from 65-75" but I'm just running 12s and adjustable uppers.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 14 2009, 08:21 PM~13576837
> *
> didnt have as much time to play as i thought i would
> 
> ...


ill make a couple changes but this is what i got for now.....ive got 24"telescopics but ill swap them for some 28" just for a little more stability ...i should have some fresh pics of this in the near future


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 04:40 PM~14761450
> *oooh ok ,def asshole then :yes:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 05:54 PM~14762123
> *ill make a couple changes but this is what i got for now.....ive got 24"telescopics but ill swap them for some 28" just for a little more stability ...i should have some fresh pics of this in the near future
> *


2 HIGH LOCK UP....WHATS THE WHEELBASE??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:59 PM~14761645
> *thats great...your the man bro,you always come threw for the homies here on layitlow :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 09:27 PM~14762452
> *2 HIGH LOCK UP....WHATS THE WHEELBASE??
> *


stock when layedout, i didnt measure while locked up.....the lift is mainly for the three wheel,i want like atleast 3'..........but ill chain it at whatever you suggest :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:36 PM~14762568
> *stock when layedout, i didnt measure while locked up.....the lift is mainly for the three wheel,i want like atleast 3'..........but ill chain it at whatever you suggest :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14762421
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 03:23 PM~14759158
> *Lol.....throwing money at it doesn't get it done though.
> 
> I hear ya, seems like it is always something. With the newborn on the way I am hoping that doesn't kill progress all together.
> *


Just throw some money at me, then you can just stay home, and Ill get it done. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 13 2009, 10:53 PM~14763403
> *Just throw some money at me, then you can just stay home, and Ill get it done.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:36 PM~14762568
> *stock when layedout, i didnt measure while locked up.....the lift is mainly for the three wheel,i want like atleast 3'..........but ill chain it at whatever you suggest :biggrin:
> *


I'd push the rearend back a little. Maybe 1" or 1 1/2". Just gives you a little longer wheelbase for more inches. Mine is pushed back a little over 2" but the skirts make it harder to tell.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 13 2009, 11:52 PM~14764312
> *I'd push the rearend back a little. Maybe 1" or 1 1/2". Just gives you a little longer wheelbase for more inches. Mine is pushed back a little over 2" but the skirts make it harder to tell.
> *


 :0 hoppers secret exposed :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14763403
> *Just throw some money at me, then you can just stay home, and Ill get it done.  :cheesy:
> *


I do have a grip of change sitting at my house! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:10 AM~14766711
> *I do have a grip of change sitting at my house!  :biggrin:
> *


where did you say you lived again :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 05:11 AM~14766718
> *where did you say you lived again :scrutinize:
> *


Money-sota! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:15 AM~14766731
> *Money-sota!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I live in Baking-Soda  Its hot down her in FL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 13 2009, 11:52 PM~14764312
> *I'd push the rearend back a little. Maybe 1" or 1 1/2". Just gives you a little longer wheelbase for more inches. Mine is pushed back a little over 2" but the skirts make it harder to tell.
> *


yeah im going to do that for sure,thanx for the suggestion


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:10 AM~14766711
> *I do have a grip of change sitting at my house!  :biggrin:
> *


take it to the strip club to pay kakalaks woman :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:46 AM~14766842
> *take it to the strip club to pay kakalaks woman :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 08:46 AM~14766842
> *take it to the strip club to pay kakalaks woman :cheesy:
> *


yeah make it rain...... daddy needs money for the mistress ATC :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 09:08 AM~14766937
> *yeah make it rain...... daddy needs money for the mistress ATC :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

I SEE YOU STILL HAVE ALOT MORE PROGRESS THAN KAKA LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 07:51 AM~14767499
> *I SEE YOU STILL HAVE ALOT MORE PROGRESS THAN KAKA LMAO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:51 AM~14767499
> *I SEE YOU STILL HAVE ALOT MORE PROGRESS THAN KAKA LMAO :biggrin:
> *


thank god,id feel like a real slacker if i didnt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Aug 14 2009, 10:51 AM~14767499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just talk alot on my thread, I just posted a pic yesterday...... Bossman has to find archived pics cause he hasnt worked on his car in months :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 11:53 AM~14768048
> *:uh: he wishes
> :angry:
> They just talk alot on my thread, I just posted a pic yesterday...... Bossman has to find archived pics cause he hasnt worked on his car in months :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


just cuz i dont post pics of every hole i drill and every line i draw :uh: (like you) doesnt mean im not working near daily.......i put in more work in a day then you do in a month and thats a fact


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, KAKALAK
hno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 04:23 PM~14770552
> *just cuz i dont post pics of every hole i drill and every line i draw  :uh: (like you) doesnt mean im not working near daily.......i put in more work in a day then you do in a month and thats a fact
> *


I dont post pics of every hole, just everything worked on  I guess if I spent alot of time at my house like you do, I could real close to completing the car. But I got a job and bills


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14770834
> *I dont post pics of every hole, just everything worked on  I guess if I spent alot of time at my house like you do, I could real close to completing the car. But I got a job and bills
> *


FAIL,i have bills too...i was just smart enough to stack bread so i dont have to work year round


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 03:23 PM~14770552
> *just cuz i dont post pics of every hole i drill and every line i draw  :uh: (like you) doesnt mean im not working near daily.......i put in more work in a day then you do in a month and thats a fact
> *



Mens brains are larger than womens - IT SCIENCE.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 14 2009, 07:14 PM~14772196
> *Mens brains are larger than womens - IT SCIENCE.
> *


not much suprise there! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:23 PM~14772729
> *not much suprise there! :biggrin:
> *


x2...................they nice to look at...............but fuck carryn a conversation wit them! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2009, 09:07 PM~14772987
> *x2...................they nice to look at...............but fuck carryn a conversation wit them! :cheesy:
> *


omg x10


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 06:58 PM~14773276
> *omg x10
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress other than post count? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 08:26 AM~14790274
> *Progress other than post count?  :biggrin:
> *


bossman said "omg" :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 08:26 AM~14790274
> *Progress other than post count?  :biggrin:
> *


not much bro,just chipping at the little things.....i got he rest of the metal on the frame.i just have to do some gusseting on the upper a-arm mounts and and finish molding. id like to have the frame rolling and test fitted by the end of this month and start on the body beginning of next month......hopefully starting with a 42" hole in my roof.......but the moonroof guy just had his first kid so he's what we call "locked down" for a little while :biggrin: (congrats brett)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 08:31 AM~14790287
> *bossman said "omg" :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 07:21 AM~14790698
> *not much bro,just chipping at the little things.....i got he rest of the metal on the frame.i just have to do some gusseting on the upper a-arm mounts and and finish molding. id like to have the frame rolling and test fitted by the end of this month and start on the body beginning of next month......hopefully starting with a 42" hole in my roof.......but the moonroof guy just had his first kid so he's what we call "locked down" for a little while :biggrin: (congrats brett)
> *


Lol...oh that sounds familiar! Real soon "lockdown" in my future! :biggrin:  

Feels good to finish up getting the steel onto the frame though (no ****.) Just would be nice if the molding didn't suck so badly! (NO ****!) :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 11:00 AM~14790986
> *Lol...oh that sounds familiar! Real soon "lockdown" in my future!  :biggrin:
> 
> Feels good to finish up getting the steel onto the frame though (no ****.) Just would be nice if the molding didn't suck so badly! (NO ****!) :biggrin:
> *


haha.....good luck with that if theres anything as great as building your car its welcoming a new member to the family! its crazy how close to done the frame is yet has so far to go.i just am looking so forward to doing ANYTHING other than frame work.  ......molding should be considered CRUEL AND UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT! :yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:08 AM~14791052
> *haha.....good luck with that if theres anything as great as building your car its welcoming a new member to the family! its crazy how close to done the frame is yet has so far to go.i just am looking so forward to doing ANYTHING other than frame work.  ......molding should be considered CRUEL AND UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT! :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Well put. (no ****.)

I keep telling myself I am looking forward to finally being done grinding, but then the monotony of sanding down panels will set in I am sure!  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 11:16 AM~14791113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Well put. (no ****.)
> ...


its crazy i was actually looking forward to the moulding :uh: thats where im actually happy i did the bodywork first,the block sanding was brutal.im def not smoothing my interior panels. fuck that! i think your just a gluten for punishment


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:23 AM~14791168
> *its crazy i was actually looking forward to the moulding :uh: thats where im actually happy i did the bodywork first,the block sanding was brutal.im def not smoothing my interior panels. fuck that! i think your just a gluten for punishment
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I kept telling myself I can't wait to get to molding the frame as I was wrapping it (no ****) and now I keep telling myself I am looking forward to working on the body (no ****)...never ending crap job after crap job! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 11:28 AM~14791213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I kept telling myself I can't wait to get to molding the frame as I was wrapping it (no ****) and now I keep telling myself I am looking forward to working on the body (no ****)...never ending crap job after crap job!  :biggrin:
> *


and when the ride is done youll be saying i cant wait to do the next car :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 08:34 AM~14791250
> *and when the ride is done youll be saying i cant wait to do the next car :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Partially true. I think chaddyb and I have come to the realization it is WAY cheaper to buy something done and give it a facelift. Which may be the route I go with a 61 rag.....just buy it and paint it, but I guess we'll see how the chips fall! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 11:45 AM~14791376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Partially true. I think chaddyb and I have come to the realization it is WAY cheaper to buy something done and give it a facelift. Which may be the route I go with a 61 rag.....just buy it and paint it, but I guess we'll see how the chips fall!  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna 61 bad as hell but bubble top instead of rag.i wish i could by a prebuilt car but it aint in my budget


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 09:56 PM~14800157
> *i wanna 61 bad as hell but bubble top instead of rag.i wish i could by a prebuilt car but it aint in my budget
> *


Lol, the more I add up the current build the more I realize buying a prebuilt car and giving it a facelift is probably cheaper! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 18 2009, 08:11 AM~14802161
> *Lol, the more I add up the current build the more I realize buying a prebuilt car and giving it a facelift is probably cheaper!  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 18 2009, 06:11 AM~14802161
> *Lol, the more I add up the current build the more I realize buying a prebuilt car and giving it a facelift is probably cheaper!  :biggrin:
> *


 yeah in the long run a built car may be cheaper after you add it all up , BUT to buy one you gotta have some serious cash stacked up, where when you build a car you are on a budget , 
that sets your pace and its like making payments on a car .


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:angry: BULLSHIT ASS TOPIC :angry: 









POST SOME FUCKN PROGRESS PICS :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 18 2009, 09:45 PM~14809783
> *:angry: BULLSHIT ASS TOPIC :angry:
> POST SOME FUCKN PROGRESS PICS :angry:
> *


not with that attitude :angry: 


































forget to take your meds today? :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 18 2009, 07:23 PM~14810307
> *not with that attitude :angry:
> forget to take your meds today? :cheesy:
> *


***** I AINT TOOK THEM SINCE LIKE 06................. :cheesy: 







































NOW POST SOME FUCKN PROGRESS PICS :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 03:10 AM~14813395
> ****** I AINT TOOK THEM SINCE LIKE 06................. :cheesy:
> NOW POST SOME FUCKN PROGRESS PICS :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 12:10 AM~14813395
> *
> NOW POST SOME FUCKN PROGRESS PICS :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 08:12 AM~14813935
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14821390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2009, 10:31 PM~14824003
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: they had to cut the back of my head at the top of my neck so they just shaved all random like. that was the best i could do to "fix" it :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

you look like a neo nazi hno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 19 2009, 03:10 AM~14813395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x10 im def working on a budget :thumbsup: 


























so hows family life treating ya homie? :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 09:46 PM~14821390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right on brother


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 20 2009, 06:16 AM~14825004
> *:roflmao:  they had to cut the back of my head at the top of my neck so they just shaved all random like. that was the best i could do to "fix" it  :angry:
> *


i thought it was the supercuts special :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 07:38 AM~14825762
> *i thought it was the supercuts special :biggrin:
> *


yea, and i ran out of money when they got to the top. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 20 2009, 10:41 AM~14825777
> *yea, and i ran out of money when they got to the top.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: what i really ment was thats a supercut for the special :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 07:49 AM~14825830
> *:roflmao: what i really ment was thats a supercut for the special :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 


that reminds me. today is hug a retard day. so dont freak out like you did last year. noone is trying to hurt you little buddy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 10:37 AM~14825754
> *right on brother
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14825848
> *:biggrin:
> that reminds me. today is hug a retard day. so dont freak out like you did last year. noone is trying to hurt you little buddy
> *


 :0 when i wear my helmet and sunglasses noone can see me so ill be okay this year :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 08:13 AM~14826007
> *:0 when i wear my helmet and sunglasses noone can see me so ill be okay this year :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 11:13 AM~14826007
> *:0 when i wear my helmet and sunglasses noone can see me so ill be okay this year :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: be original :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 11:19 AM~14826069
> *:uh: be original :biggrin:
> *


i aint tryin to copy your style but the shit works for sure ...hater :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 20 2009, 11:36 AM~14826230
> *i aint tryin to copy your style but the shit works for sure ...hater :angry:
> *


well you did.....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress pics? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 08:10 AM~14836452
> *Progress pics?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:11 AM~14836633
> *:cheesy:
> *


Co-signed! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 09:12 AM~14836636
> *Co-signed!  :biggrin:
> *


squared :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Pg 6 bossman? What's up with some updates? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 08:12 AM~14895430
> *Pg 6 bossman? What's up with some updates?  :biggrin:
> *


nothing worth mentioning over here bro,ill put in some work this weekend


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 12:24 PM~14898941
> *nothing worth mentioning over here bro,ill put in some work this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: Taking some time off, or just slow going?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14898958
> *:thumbsup: Taking some time off, or just slow going?
> *


its just going a little slower,taking care of some other stuff


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 01:07 PM~14899435
> *its just going a little slower,taking care of some other stuff
> *


Always something isn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

haha yeah for sure...
just been buttoning up little things like gusseting the upper a-arm mounts i also had to cut the cyl holes on all 4 corners and i gotta say it them rigid hole saws are the shit!!!!drilled threw my spring pocket easy as hell and their 1/2 thick!and installed chain mounts on the bridge and i started setting up the rear suspension too .....i just wanna get it rolling and test fit the body already


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14902234
> *haha yeah for sure...
> just been buttoning up little things like gusseting the upper a-arm mounts i also had to cut the cyl holes on all 4 corners and i gotta say it them rigid hole saws are the shit!!!!drilled threw my spring pocket easy as hell and their 1/2 thick!and installed chain mounts on the bridge and i started setting up the rear suspension too .....i just wanna get it rolling and test fit the body already
> *


PIX :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14902234
> *haha yeah for sure...
> just been buttoning up little things like gusseting the upper a-arm mounts i also had to cut the cyl holes on all 4 corners and i gotta say it them rigid hole saws are the shit!!!!drilled threw my spring pocket easy as hell and their 1/2 thick!and installed chain mounts on the bridge and i started setting up the rear suspension too .....i just wanna get it rolling and test fit the body already
> *


I might have to look into one of those hole saws then, becasue I keep telling myself how bad it is going to suck to cut through the 1/2" on my frame as well.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14906816
> *I might have to look into one of those hole saws then, becasue I keep telling myself how bad it is going to suck to cut through the 1/2" on my frame as well.
> *


yo i used the same hole saw to do both holes throught the 1/2 pockets and drilled out some cups a coulple years ago,and ive cut several other cars and made several pair of donuts and its still ready to go!....their almost unbelievable


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 12:08 AM~14904493
> *PIX :angry:
> *


  probably this weekend homie


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 06:31 AM~14907146
> *yo i used the same hole saw to do both holes throught the 1/2 pockets and drilled out some cups a coulple years ago,and ive cut several other cars and made several pair of donuts and its still ready to go!....their almost unbelievable
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I know chaddyb has a nice set of hole saws (no ****) not sure the brand......I think they have just seen their limits so maybe a good investment! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 06:31 AM~14907146
> *yo i used the same hole saw to do both holes throught the 1/2 pockets and drilled out some cups a coulple years ago,and ive cut several other cars and made several pair of donuts and its still ready to go!....their almost unbelievable
> 
> 
> ...


U BY ANY CHANCE SPONSORED BY RIGID?? :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 28 2009, 03:05 PM~14910489
> *U BY ANY CHANCE SPONSORED BY RIGID?? :scrutinize:
> *


 i wish :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 10:37 AM~14907551
> *Very nice. I know chaddyb has a nice set of hole saws (no ****) not sure the brand......I think they have just seen their limits so maybe a good investment!  :biggrin:
> *


 their worth their weight in gold for sure


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14911017
> *their worth their weight in gold for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 03:46 PM~14911017
> *their worth their weight in gold for sure
> *


I never bought any because I thought they wouldnt last...... but I guess I will next time


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 05:43 AM~14933198
> *I never bought any because I thought they wouldnt last...... but I guess I will next time
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 07:15 AM~14933543
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 10:59 AM~14933806
> *
> *


I take winking at me as kind of **** :ugh: :ugh: I didnt even say anything :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14933930
> *I take winking at me as kind of **** :ugh: :ugh: I didnt even say anything :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: 

You and the **** erotic behaviors! :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14933930
> *I take winking at me as kind of **** :ugh: :ugh: I didnt even say anything :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: FUCKN HOMOS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 11:15 AM~14933949
> *:twak:
> 
> You and the **** erotic behaviors!  :uh:
> *


you winked at me **** :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 31 2009, 08:57 AM~14934268
> *:uh: FUCKN HOMOS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I thought KAKALAK was your "patna" :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 12:28 PM~14934595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I thought KAKALAK was your "patna"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 12:28 PM~14934595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I thought KAKALAK was your "patna"  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:32 AM~14945937
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





something told me to come in here :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 10:35 AM~14945951
> *something told me to come in here :angry:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 AM~14946178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 07:35 AM~14945951
> *something told me to come in here :angry:
> *


That was probably your gay-dar.....you heard someone mention your name and assumed ****-erotic activity! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 12:07 PM~14946705
> *That was probably your gay-dar.....you heard someone mention your name and assumed ****-erotic activity!  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 AM~14948008
> *:nono:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 02:42 PM~14948049
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 11:55 AM~14948164
> * :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 09:28 AM~14934595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I thought KAKALAK was your "patna"  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ...............i aint the one winking at him............ :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2009, 04:34 PM~14949029
> *:angry: ...............i aint the one winking at him............ :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 1 2009, 01:34 PM~14949029
> *:angry: ...............i aint the one winking at him............ :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Any luck selling the cutlass yet?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 05:22 AM~14956830
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Any luck selling the cutlass yet?
> *



 everyones broke


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 2 2009, 03:51 PM~14960500
> * everyones brokeback mountain
> *



:ugh: :ugh: not me :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 2 2009, 12:51 PM~14960500
> * everyones broke
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

Sad truth! I have had a bunch of stuff on CL and can't drop the price enough to sell! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 08:26 AM~14967583
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Sad truth! I have had a bunch of stuff on CL and can't drop the price enough to sell!  :angry:
> *


any chrome :scrutinize:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

im drinkin steel reseve


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 3 2009, 05:43 AM~14967650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 10:26 AM~14968148
> *I will have to go through the pile and see.  :biggrin:
> Ouch!  :barf:
> *


Cutty Chrome ? :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14968765
> *Cutty Chrome ? :wow:
> *


Some of it is universal. :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:uh: p .m. your lover , this topic has gone to shit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 AM~14968894
> *:uh:  p .m. your lover  , this topic has gone to shit
> *


 :yessad: i feel dirty responding in my own topic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:49 AM~14970049
> *:yessad: i feel dirty responding in my own topic
> *


You should if there is no progress pics! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 3 2009, 01:58 PM~14970119
> *You should if there is no progress pics!  :biggrin:
> *


thats true


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 3 2009, 11:10 AM~14970226
> *thats true
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

no pix ?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow. :|


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

*DO WORK SON!*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry guys camera problems so no pics but im gonna test fit the body on the frame this week


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 7 2009, 09:41 PM~15008639
> *sorry guys camera problems so no pics but im gonna test fit the body on the frame this week
> *


Doesn't matter you know the drill. Pics or it didn't happen. So you might as well find a camera before you do anymore work or we won't believe you anyhow. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15008802
> *Doesn't matter you know the drill. Pics or it didn't happen. So you might as well find a camera before you do anymore work or we won't believe you anyhow. :cheesy:
> *


thats exactly why i havent been posting in here,but i assure you all that work continues :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 7 2009, 11:08 PM~15009082
> *thats exactly why i havent been posting in here,but i assure you all that work continues :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Pg 8 :0 

WTF???.......LAST POST SEP 7.....?????



FUCKN WHITEBOY......WTF?????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 02:18 AM~15197015
> *Pg 8 :0
> 
> WTF???.......LAST  POST  SEP 7.....?????
> ...


Sorry been trying to get the suspension and motor/trans mocked up,ive had the body on twice so far and seems to fit well.....i had to redo the upper arms twice now,but got it situated and have a 40" lock up 110 wheelbase while layed out which is 2" longer than stock.i mocked up with 350 and 350 turbo to locate the motor mounts then ill swap out for a 700r4 trans because it has overdrive but ill have to make a crossmember to fit it ....after that ill make my chain mounts front and back then blow apart the chassis and paint it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 09:43 AM~15197869
> *Sorry been trying to get the suspension and motor/trans mocked up,ive had the body on twice so far and seems to fit well.....i had to redo the upper arms twice now,but got it situated and have a 40" lock up 110 wheelbase while layed out which is 2" longer than stock.i mocked up with 350 and 350 turbo to locate the motor mounts then ill swap out for a 700r4 trans because it has overdrive but ill have to make a crossmember to fit it ....after that ill make my chain mounts front and back then blow apart the chassis and paint it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i mocked up the engine and trans today and found i had the wrong crossmember :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 09:36 PM~15201398
> *i mocked up the engine and trans today and found i had the wrong crossmember :uh:
> *


newb  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i just assumed there where only 2 different factory crossmembers,one for three speed short tails and one longtail overdrive trans :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 09:51 PM~15201514
> *i just assumed there where only 2 different factory crossmembers,one for three speed short tails and one longtail overdrive trans :banghead:
> *



*ASS U ME* :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 07:36 PM~15201398
> *i mocked up the engine and trans today and found i had the wrong crossmember :uh:
> *


 oh shit your topic was mia , you fit the body yet? Ima try to stop by tomorrow


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 27 2009, 06:36 PM~15201398
> *i mocked up the engine and trans today and found i had the wrong crossmember :uh:
> *


 I did the same fucking thing,but only after notching it out and welding it up for dual exhaust,and painting it! :machinegun:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 07:52 PM~15202048
> *ASS  U  ME :biggrin:
> *


**** :0 








Sounds like u inviting Todd :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 27 2009, 11:00 PM~15202117
> *I did the same fucking thing,but only after notching it out and welding it up for dual exhaust,and painting it!  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 damn i would have been really pissed had i made it that far


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 28 2009, 12:04 AM~15202903
> *****  :0
> Sounds like u inviting Todd  :0
> *


 :barf: :nono:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 27 2009, 10:54 PM~15202065
> *oh shit your topic was mia ,  you fit the body yet?    Ima try to stop by tomorrow
> *


yes sir tried 3 times now








check out the 6ft lock up,the uppers hit the floor of the body so i changed them and now i only have a 40-44" lock up which is perfect for a 70-75" hop


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 28 2009, 06:07 AM~15205252
> *yes sir tried 3 times now
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

oowee , you gonna be out in the garage today , was goona bring your roof by andstart measuring up for the cut


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 28 2009, 10:59 AM~15205856
> *oowee , you gonna be out in the garage today , was goona bring your roof by andstart measuring up for the cut
> *


 :0 that would be great,ill be out there after 2:30 bro.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 28 2009, 09:05 AM~15205897
> *:0 that would be great,ill be out there after 2:30 bro.
> *


 perfect ,see you then


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2009, 09:11 AM~15205265
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 28 2009, 11:08 AM~15205920
> *perfect ,see you then
> *


  fa sho!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

no progress at all yesterday,pulled the car apart to get the roof started which didnt happen and now today i gotta put the car BACK together to get it out of the way to make room to get back to my frame :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 29 2009, 04:52 AM~15216103
> *no progress at all yesterday,pulled the car apart to get the roof started which didnt happen and now today i gotta put the car BACK together to get it out of the way to make room to get back to my frame :uh:
> *


Always something isn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2009, 08:14 AM~15216151
> *Always something isn't it? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 29 2009, 05:52 AM~15216103
> *no progress at all yesterday,pulled the car apart to get the roof started which didnt happen and now today i gotta put the car BACK together to get it out of the way to make room to get back to my frame :uh:
> *


  sorry bro if I knew you were doing all that I woulda made it... :|


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2009, 08:14 AM~15216151
> *Always something isn't it? :biggrin:
> *


its just part of the game :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 29 2009, 01:08 PM~15217844
> *  sorry bro if I knew you were  doing all that I woulda made it... :|
> *


its cool,bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 29 2009, 12:39 PM~15219213
> *its just part of the game :biggrin:
> *


Co-signed!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

one of the times i test fitted the body


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 07:29 AM~15226862
> *one of the times i test fitted the body
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Making me miss my 79!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 29 2009, 04:52 AM~15216103
> *no progress at all yesterday,pulled the car apart to get the roof started which didnt happen and now today i gotta put the car BACK together to get it out of the way to make room to get back to my frame :uh:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 28 2009, 07:07 AM~15205252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: money shot


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 28 2009, 05:07 AM~15205252
> *yes sir tried 3 times now
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Sep 30 2009, 11:50 AM~15227531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would be smiling if i was you :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15227158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

assembled these today,thanx tommy  
























ill get the motor leveled and welded in tomorrow


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

44" at the back bumper.with the stock diveshaft i can lock and lay and it dont fall out or push on the trans but ill still get a slip just to play it safe pinion seems decent but the bolts hit the shaft at the last 2" of lift but it will be chained at 40ish" so it shouldnt be a problem








need to adjust the uppers out a little


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

pulls out an inch or so more than this at its farthest position


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 10:41 PM~15233839
> *44" at the back bumper.with the stock diveshaft i can lock and lay and it dont fall out or push on the trans but ill still get a slip just to play it safe pinion seems decent but the bolts hit the shaft at the last 2" of lift but it will be chained at 40ish" so it shouldnt be a problem
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: looks good


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Sep 30 2009, 06:27 PM~15232983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem bro.. whats the length you end up cutting the tubing?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 1 2009, 12:28 AM~15235337
> *:wow: :wow: looks good
> *


thanks,its moving real slowly but atleast its moving along


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:53 AM~15237082
> *:biggrin:
> no problem bro.. whats the length you end up cutting the tubing?
> *


2-3/4"......it left 3/4 of and inch clearance for the oil pan


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 07:41 PM~15233839
> *44" at the back bumper.with the stock diveshaft i can lock and lay and it dont fall out or push on the trans but ill still get a slip just to play it safe pinion seems decent but the bolts hit the shaft at the last 2" of lift but it will be chained at 40ish" so it shouldnt be a problem
> 
> 
> ...


Coming together nicely!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks bro
i just gotta do the chain mounts front and rear. and then ill finish molding the frame,i kinda stopped mid way because i was bored with it and figured i should finish the fabrication first :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 1 2009, 07:52 AM~15238055
> *thanks bro
> i just gotta do the chain mounts front and rear. and then ill finish molding the frame,i kinda stopped mid way because i was bored with it and figured i should finish the fabrication first :biggrin:
> *


Wise decision! About half way through molding all I wanted to do was something else! Lol.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like you were able to get the pinion angle sorted out for the most part. Whats the angle look like laid out?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 1 2009, 05:32 AM~15237416
> *Coming together nicely!
> *


X2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 1 2009, 11:19 PM~15244620
> *Looks like you were able to get the pinion angle sorted out for the most part. Whats the angle look like laid out?
> *


yeah,it looks just the same at full drop.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 2 2009, 02:38 AM~15246561
> *X2
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 1 2009, 04:48 AM~15237276
> *2-3/4"......it left 3/4 of and inch clearance for the oil pan
> *


  



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 1 2009, 07:52 AM~15238055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 2 2009, 08:39 AM~15247018
> *
> :yessad:
> *


once the trans was properly located and done ive got 3/8" clearance for the oil pan


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 2 2009, 07:15 AM~15246865
> *yeah,it looks just the same at full drop.
> *


ill get a video of it later.....it binds a little on the front yoke when locked up,could i clearance the yoke a little or maybe kick the trans down a bit to fix?.....also since i got the solid motor mounts,should i make a trans mount to?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 2 2009, 08:25 AM~15247865
> *ill get a video of it later.....it binds a little on the front yoke when locked up,could i clearance the yoke a little or maybe kick the trans down a bit to fix?.....also since i got the solid motor mounts,should i make a trans mount to?
> *


just heat and beat. :biggrin: 


but i vote yes on making a (tranny mount)<--- _your sick for even thinking like that_





:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 2 2009, 01:42 PM~15248964
> *just heat and beat.  :biggrin:
> but i vote yes on making a (tranny mount)<--- your sick for even thinking like that
> :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:  your always judging me.






























i figured it would be wise to do the solid mount,just figured id get some second and third opinions


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 2 2009, 11:05 AM~15249164
> *:happysad:   your always judging me.
> i figured it would be wise to do the solid mount,just figured id get some second and third opinions
> *


Have someone take a pic of the look on ur face when u first start it up...and u feel the vibration :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2009, 08:06 PM~15259326
> *Have someone take a pic of the look on ur face when u first start it up...and u feel the vibration :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
i got a 1/2" piece of rubber ill mount between the trans crossmember and the frame,think itll help?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

you and your damn spy pics :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

to sneaky for my own good :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Oct 3 2009, 05:06 PM~15259326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need. i have ran them solid several times........ smooooooooth 


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 4 2009, 07:44 AM~15262890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you should put some more reinforcments on that body cart :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 5 2009, 08:51 AM~15269869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that piece of crusty metal on the bottom of the cart is a brace i used for my 2x12 rafters while lifting the body and is just setting on there to keep it out of the way,the cart is solid and stable with my 300 pound ass in there.....after i pulled the doors and interior it got a little back half heavy so i used the engine hoist to stabilize.................hater :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i obviously dont build them for a living like you but the cart has worked plenty fine for me


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 06:09 AM~15269905
> *
> 
> that piece of crusty metal on the bottom of the cart is a brace i used for my 2x12 rafters while lifting the body and is just setting on there to keep it out of the way,the cart is solid and stable with my 300 pound ass in there.....after i pulled the doors and interior it got a little back half heavy so i used the engine hoist to stabilize.................hater :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




guilty as charged boss :yessad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 06:29 AM~15269961
> *i obviously dont build them for a living like you but the cart has worked plenty fine for me
> 
> 
> ...











young chick approved :thumbsup: 








:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 09:30 AM~15269962
> *guilty as charged boss  :yessad:
> *


i know!!!!!.....kakalak told me bout you :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15269972
> *
> 
> 
> ...










...........................:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 5 2009, 06:44 AM~15269996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she look better going

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 09:51 AM~15270034
> *he lies!
> she look better going
> 
> ...


im not real picky but thats a tiny little butt.....i like badonka donks :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 07:00 AM~15270080
> *im not real picky but thats a tiny little butt.....i like badonka donks :biggrin:
> *


true,, the coke keeps her small.. i may have a before coke head picture somewere










there. thats a year or so ago :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 5 2009, 10:04 AM~15270103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bigger picture didnt make the booty look any bigger!  


































:biggrin: your a whore aint ya?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 07:24 AM~15270221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> bigger picture didnt make the booty look any bigger!
> ...


  


some say i am :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 10:27 AM~15270237
> *
> some say i am  :angry:
> *


 its cool,i dont think no less of you.......and if it makes you feel anybetter ,i would still put it on the little chick :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 07:43 AM~15270370
> *its cool,i dont think no less of you.......and if it makes you feel anybetter ,i would still put it on the little chick :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Mi-ia-hoo 
Mi-ia-haa 
mi-ia-haha


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 10:48 AM~15270396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Mi-ia-hoo
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

back wont quite lock up with the drive shaft in,its pushing into the transmission


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

my driveshaft binds in the last couple inches of lift


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

began boxing in my lower t/a mounts


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

set the 42 in place to get an idea of how it will look


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

motor mounts welded in


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nearly a fullstack in there


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

chain mounts under the bridge


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3/8 chain rated at 5800lbs


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

first attemp at 3 wheelin it.i only had one chain hooked up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i gotta play with chain placement


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

goodtimes


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 10 2009, 06:30 PM~15321115
> *set the 42 in place to get an idea of how it will look
> 
> 
> ...


carefull ,you break it you bought it ! 

j/k you allready paid  

but seriously I broke one that way , had it sitting on my roof and was jacking the car up or some shit and slid off !!! ooops I learned my lesson 

you wanna put in on the sandblasting fund so we can get this done? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 11 2009, 11:29 AM~15323732
> *carefull ,you break it you bought it !
> 
> j/k you allready paid
> ...


LOL ....i AINT gonna break it TRUST ME! :cheesy: 


PM SENT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 10 2009, 09:45 PM~15321417
> *goodtimes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2009, 05:00 PM~15325732
> *:uh:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KREWL INTENTIONS, brett
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15326196
> *
> *


i thought it was my brother under his old screen name but it was someone else


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

forgot to post this pic,its the lower chain mount


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

forgot to post this pic,its the lower chain mount









back wont quite lock up with the drive shaft in,its pushing into the transmission 









began boxing in my lower t/a mounts









motor mounts welded in









chain mounts under the bridge









3/8 chain rated at 5800lbs









first attemp at 3 wheelin it.i only had one chain hooked up









i gotta play with chain placement


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hey tommy,you betta stop posting porn up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2009, 07:11 PM~15327290
> *forgot to post this pic,its the lower chain mount
> 
> 
> ...


did you get those upper chain mounts from fantasy customs? i would go longer. 
:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanx for that


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

and for the record ill be running shorter bolts on my chains :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2009, 10:11 PM~15327290
> *forgot to post this pic,its the lower chain mount
> 
> 
> ...


nice work Boss


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 12 2009, 11:37 AM~15330735
> *nice work Boss
> *


thanx bro.....now that you gotta a caddy you should change your s/n.....peeps gonna think your lak is kaka


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 12 2009, 11:42 AM~15330779
> *thanx bro.....now that you gotta a caddy you should change your s/n.....peeps gonna think your lak is kaka
> *


I still got it  I was just creating turmoil on the interweb :cheesy: Id sell my mommas car before I sold my cutty  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 12 2009, 12:28 PM~15331083
> *I still got it   I was just creating turmoil on the interweb :cheesy: Id sell my mommas car before I sold my cutty   :biggrin:
> *


i knew that,good to hear though :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 12 2009, 12:29 PM~15331092
> *i knew that,good to hear though :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 12 2009, 09:28 AM~15331083
> *I still got it   I was just creating turmoil on the interweb :cheesy: Id sell my mommas car before I sold my cutty   :biggrin:
> *




how much shipped......................... not the car, the momma. 

and throw in that cute little thing beside that weird looking dude in your profile picture :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 01:21 PM~15331532
> *how much shipped......................... not the car, the momma.
> 
> and throw in that cute little dude beside that weird looking girl in your profile picture  :cheesy:
> *



:ugh: :nono: I'll pass :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 12 2009, 12:18 PM~15332498
> *:ugh: :nono: I'll pass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

plated the sides of my lower a-arms today so i can set up the front chains tomorrow








welds is gettin better


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 12 2009, 03:10 PM~15333891
> *plated the sides of my lower a-arms today so i can set up the front chains tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


your welds are getting right on point homie.. looking real good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

driver side is a g-body arm extended 1"...pass side is a stock caprice arm pinched to fit the g-body and has a little more tuck


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 06:14 PM~15333920
> *your welds are getting right on point homie.. looking real good
> *


thank you


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn man frame is lookin bad ass...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i had a tech back in the day but if you get caught with one up here its 3 years in prison,NO QUESTIONS ACKED  


> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 06:09 PM~15333883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 12 2009, 09:21 PM~15335558
> *Damn man frame is lookin bad ass...
> *


means alot coming from you bro,if you cant tell i took a lot of notes from your caddy build up :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 06:14 PM~15333920
> *your welds are getting right on point homie.. looking real good
> *


boogers if you ask me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Arms are looking beefy!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 13 2009, 03:51 PM~15343473
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Arms are looking boogery!
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 05:26 AM~15339876
> *means alot coming from you bro,if you cant tell i took a lot of notes from your caddy build up :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Oct 13 2009, 08:30 PM~15346578
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


my shit aint gonna be near the level of yours...........BALLER! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2009, 01:09 PM~15341681
> *boogers if you ask me :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WATCH IT FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 13 2009, 03:51 PM~15343473
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Arms are looking beefy!
> *


thanx bro,i know you using that kid as a cover up as you finish your car on the low :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 02:23 AM~15350869
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 07:24 PM~15347967
> *thanx bro,i know you using that kid as a cover up as you finish your car on the low  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Oh man how I wish that was actually the case! I haven't touched a thing since the little man popped out!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 14 2009, 08:16 AM~15351599
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Oh man how I wish that was actually the case! I haven't touched a thing since the little man popped out!
> *


 :biggrin: haha.....its cool,ill just slow my build down a little so we can still finish around the same time


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2009, 05:30 AM~15351627
> *:biggrin: haha.....its cool,ill just slow my build down a little so we can still finish around the same time
> *


Good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 14 2009, 08:58 AM~15351709
> *Good idea!  :thumbsup:
> *


hall na,ill continue and your still gonna beat me


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2009, 06:05 AM~15351726
> *hall na,ill continue and your still gonna beat me
> *


Lol, I highly doubt it. At the pace I am going now it won't be done until the little tike is headed to college!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 10:23 PM~15347947
> *WATCH IT FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2009, 09:17 AM~15352919
> *8==D~~ in mah :0 maiks me :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 01:10 AM~15373667
> *:barf:
> *


wtf that supposed to say?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this what upsate cc supposed to be about
adam and bebo came threw to put in a little work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 06:59 AM~15375730
> *this what upsate cc supposed to be about
> adam and bebo came threw to put in a little work
> 
> ...


Amazing how much work can get done when it is more than one set of hands! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 AM~15376103
> *Amazing how much work can get done when it is more than one set of hands!  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah,no shit......adam helps me out every so often but its usualy just me and everything seems to take fo-ev-er!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 08:41 AM~15376328
> *yeah,no shit......adam helps me out every so often but its usualy just me and everything seems to take fo-ev-er!
> *


It is looking good! Good help is hard to find! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 16 2009, 11:51 AM~15376433
> *It is looking good! Good help is hard to find!  :biggrin:
> *


shit........ANY help is hard to find!


thanx bro,just redoing a couple things and adding a couple finishing touches before paint work.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 16 2009, 01:10 AM~15373667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 09:11 AM~15376652
> *shit........ANY help is hard to find!
> thanx bro,just redoing a couple things and adding a couple finishing touches before paint work.
> *


Good point! I think you hit the nail on the head with that one! :biggrin: 

(no ****!)


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

POST PICS NOT **** SMILEY FACES..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 16 2009, 03:04 PM~15378390
> *POST PICS NOT **** SMILEY FACES..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing new,just a bump to the top to motivate me a little.....heres some new emenim shit i was peepin 
cGLIgrrsNT4 
Gj0b7ZhwKP4


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 06:59 AM~15375730
> *this what upsate cc supposed to be about
> adam and bebo came threw to put in a little work
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 14 2009, 08:30 AM~15351627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that before or after the happpy ending :ugh: :ugh: 
































bunch of homos :uh: :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I just got started on a G body frame this week. My goal is to finish it before yours in done. :cheesy:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 08:03 PM~15518016
> *I just got started on a G body frame this week. My goal is to finish it before yours in done. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 10:03 PM~15518016
> *I just got started on a G body frame this week. My goal is to finish it before yours in done. :cheesy:
> *


soooo your great and i suck,i get the point :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2009, 06:39 AM~15520758
> *soooo your great and i suck,i get the point :uh:
> *


do you hmmmmmmmmmmmmm If I was ghey I would find out :cheesy: 


























































(slightly ****) :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 10:03 PM~15518016
> *I just got started on a G body frame this week. My goal is to finish it before yours in done. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2009, 05:39 AM~15520758
> *soooo your great and i suck,i get the point :uh:
> *


Don't feel bad my own frame will probably never get done.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2009, 01:29 PM~15522085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 31 2009, 04:57 PM~15523276
> *Don't feel bad my own frame will probably never get done.
> *


i dont feel badd,my frame will be done but im learning as i go,and sure ill make mistakes but i will learn from them and unfortunatly for me its all part of it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 11:28 AM~15547405
> *i dont feel badd,my frame will be done but im learning as i go,and sure ill make mistakes but i will learn from them and unfortunatly for me its all part of it.
> *


ADD :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:28 AM~15547405
> *i dont feel badd,my frame will be done but im learning as i go,and sure ill make mistakes but i will learn from them and unfortunatly for me its all part of it.
> *


Look at the bright side.....you will still finish it up before me! 

And as a bonus KAKALAK is still "batting for the other team!" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 03:28 PM~15549561
> *Look at the bright side.....you will still finish it up before me!
> 
> And as a bonus KAKALAK is still "batting for the other team!"  :biggrin:
> *


what is that to mean :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15568108




:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2009, 06:54 AM~15568547
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15568108
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 10:28 AM~15547405
> *i dont feel badd,my frame will be done but im learning as i go,and sure ill make mistakes but i will learn from them and unfortunatly for me its all part of it.
> *


Your doing fine man. I'm glad my first few installs predated the digital camera and the internet. They were needed to get me where I am today. Your doing better than I did my first go round. I was just breaking balls...









































I am gaining on you though. :cheesy: Do work son.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

soooooooo.... this still aint done yet Bossman?!?!?!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Nov 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15805287
> *soooooooo.... this still aint done yet Bossman?!?!?!
> *


CO SIGNED.....................NO ****


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:28 AM~15547405
> *i dont feel badd,my frame will be done but im learning as i go,and sure ill make mistakes but i will learn from them and unfortunatly for me its all part of it.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :x:



dont really mean it.... just like using the new smiley :h5:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0 i think i should start a topic :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 28 2009, 06:39 PM~15807141
> *:0  i think i should start a topic  :dunno:
> *


Yes we need more good build threads.

Oh and I'm almost done with my frame. I had the car delivered today for tear down and swap. :biggrin: 

Bossman you get the coil pocket issue worked out?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Nov 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15805287
> *soooooooo.... this still aint done yet Bossman?!?!?!
> *


wut about ur cadi, u done yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Nov 28 2009, 01:47 PM~15805287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just about done,i got to make some new a-arm mounts and the frame will officially be done


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

did you ever get a chance to see if you had that template for the wiper cowl?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 02:49 PM~15822283
> *did you ever get a chance to see if you had that template for the wiper cowl?
> *


i took a real quick look and didnt find it but i know i got it,ill dig it out tomorrow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 30 2009, 06:12 PM~15823958
> *i took a real quick look and didnt find it but i know i got it,ill dig it out tomorrow
> *


cool.... if you cant find it its cool............. I'll just make one but it would save alot of time :cheesy: how mush would you charge to make one?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave: Wassup ******?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 1 2009, 10:08 PM~15838118
> *:wave: Wassup ******?
> *


same shit,still chippin away at this stupid frame.....i see you been busy though, roadmasters lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll take the ignore as a no :uh: :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15850022
> *I'll take the ignore as a no :uh:  :angry:
> *


haha i forgot to look,i just been super busy.....sorry ....pm me your address


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

Gimme that Christian side hug
That Christian side hug
Gimme that Christian side hug
That Christian side hug
I'm a rough rider
Filled up with Christ's love
Gimme that Christian side hug
That Christian side hug


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 10:59 PM~15875651
> *Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That that kakalak butt love
> Gimme that kakalak butt love
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 4 2009, 08:13 PM~15875778
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 11:14 PM~15875789
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 07:03 PM~15518016
> *I just got started on a G body frame this week. My goal is to finish it before yours in done. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 













































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 04:05 AM~15339854
> *i had a tech back in the day but if you get caught with one up here its 3 years in prison,NO QUESTIONS ACKED
> *



just 1? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 5 2009, 04:06 PM~15880931
> *just 1?  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 5 2009, 03:06 PM~15880516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its cool.........its my first frame and he has done several,i made some mistakes and payed for it in time and frustration of redoing things.....fuck it live and learn,bet the next frame dont take so long ........HATER! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Dec 5 2009, 02:06 PM~15880516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I've only done 2 that I finished completely. By the way I just need to test fit the body and paint it. It's done other than that. :biggrin: 

Wheres some pics man? You know I'm pulling for you to get it done, I just like to give people a hard time.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2009, 05:09 PM~15881378
> *:biggrin:
> Actually I've only done 2 that I finished completely. By the way I just need to test fit the body and paint it. It's done other than that. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


3 wraps is a lot far as learning goes.just think back to how much youve learned during them wraps ......shit i started this frame without even knowing how to weld barely......but the frame is done as of last night and ill be painting it some time next week :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2009, 02:18 PM~15881461
> *3 wraps is a lot far as learning goes.just think back to how much youve learned during them wraps ......shit i started this frame without even knowing how to weld barely......but the frame is done as of last night and ill be painting it some time next week  :biggrin:
> *


8 months flat :thumbsup: 


























I KNOW, I KNOW.........HATER




TELL IT TO SOMEONE WHO CARES :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 5 2009, 05:25 PM~15881514
> *8 months flat  :thumbsup:
> I KNOW, I KNOW.........HATER
> TELL IT TO SOMEONE WHO CARES  :uh:
> *


 yeah im a slacker... and what :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2009, 04:18 PM~15881461
> *3 wraps is a lot far as learning goes.just think back to how much youve learned during them wraps ......shit i started this frame without even knowing how to weld barely......but the frame is done as of last night and ill be painting it some time next week  :biggrin:
> *


Shit now it's a race to see who will get a driving car done. :0 

Shit I've learned so much since starting the Bonny frame that I don't even want it anymore. I'm giving it to a homie and starting over. I really like how the G body frame has turned out and now I've got to see if I can do better than that for my ride. You'll start to look at yours the same way if you don't stick it under a car and use it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2009, 06:46 PM~15882065
> *Shit now it's a race to see who will get a driving car done. :0
> 
> Shit I've learned so much since starting the Bonny frame that I don't even want it anymore. I'm giving it to a homie and starting over. I really like how the G body frame has turned out and now I've got to see if I can do better than that for my ride. You'll start to look at yours the same way if you don't stick it under a car and use it.
> *


im not in a race with anyone,ill be happy just finishing it and getting onto the next. ive felt like that for atleast 5 months about my frame but like i said this is my street car nothing special....and that frame came out real nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hey Bossman.... any luck on that template?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2009, 05:53 PM~15882787
> *im not in a race with anyone,ill be happy just finishing it and getting onto the next. ive felt like that for atleast 5 months about my frame but like i said this is my street car nothing special....and that frame came out real nice
> *



you gonna have it ready for the summer?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 08:54 PM~15882799
> *hey Bossman.... any luck on that template?
> *


idk------->maybe :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 5 2009, 08:54 PM~15882801
> *you gonna have it ready for the summer?
> *


hell yeah :x:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2009, 08:55 PM~15882804
> *idk------->maybe :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2009, 02:33 PM~15881589
> *yeah im a slacker... and what :biggrin:
> *



Well admitting you have a problem is generally the first step in the healing process :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 6 2009, 11:22 AM~15887095
> *Well admitting you have a problem is generally the first step in the healing process :biggrin:
> *


this has been a huge year for me and ive been putting the car off to deal with more imprtant things i dont expect everyone to understand but even getting the frame this far keeps me content for now


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 10:01 AM~15887265
> *this has been a huge year for me and ive been putting the car off to deal with more imprtant things i dont expect everyone to understand but even getting the frame this far keeps me content for now
> *


Dont trip bro 2010 will be 5 yrs for me...Im not happy bout that But when a guy completely rebuilds and customizes a car from ground up it takes alot of time and alot of MONEY...Doing it right the first time like u are, u will never have regrets and the man i shoulda did this and shoulda did that thoughts goin thru ur head  Now get back to work


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 6 2009, 10:37 AM~15887752
> *Dont trip bro 2010 will be 5 yrs for me...Im not happy bout that But when a guy completely rebuilds and customizes a car from ground up it takes alot of time and alot of MONEY...Doing it right the first time like u are, u will never have regrets and the man i shoulda did this and shoulda did that thoughts goin thru ur head  Now get back to work
> *


x2. just look at me bro. over five years and several setbacks. its weird i'm building the same car i started but its a different one. lol that accident i had really set me back. i feel i'm more humble now though. and more determined than ever. 


you will get there, and it will be one nice ride :thumbsup: you know i have your back. anything i can do, you just holla


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 09:01 AM~15887265
> *this has been a huge year for me and ive been putting the car off to deal with more imprtant things i dont expect everyone to understand but even getting the frame this far keeps me content for now
> *



All jokes aside, I feel were your coming from you saw what I posted in my thread. I sold my ride just so I could Focus completely. Im back now but Im not rushing back into anything. I feel you homie take your time :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 09:01 AM~15887265
> *this has been a huge year for me and ive been putting the car off to deal with more imprtant things i dont expect everyone to understand but even getting the frame this far keeps me content for now
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 02:09 PM~15889288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X10


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 6 2009, 05:09 PM~15889288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  you both suck!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Dec 6 2009, 01:37 PM~15887752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i probably would have got rid of the ride but i was to far into it at that point so i figured it can wait...better late than never right? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 07:21 PM~15890355
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 04:28 PM~15890405
> *:twak:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

to much talking in here wheres the progress pics at


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 6 2009, 08:12 PM~15890815
> *to much talking in here wheres the progress pics at
> *


on my camera,no pics for you :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

heres how i did the pocket fix and redid the ears. not to pretty,hope i get no cyls threw my hood :x:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 08:47 PM~15891764
> *heres how i did the pocket fix and redid the ears. not to pretty,hope i get no cyls threw my hood :x:
> 
> 
> ...


:x:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 5 2009, 04:46 PM~15882065
> *Shit now it's a race to see who will get a driving car done. :0
> 
> Shit I've learned so much since starting the Bonny frame that I don't even want it anymore. I'm giving it to a homie and starting over...
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 09:47 PM~15891764
> *heres how i did the pocket fix and redid the ears. not to pretty,hope i get no cyls threw my hood :x:
> 
> 
> ...


damn son that shit looks beefy (no ****) :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 01:04 AM~15894083
> *damn son that shit looks beefy (no ****) :thumbsup:
> *


thanx,im glad its done ive been bummed about having to redo that shit


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 08:51 AM~15896833
> *thanx,im glad its done ive been bummed about having to redo that shit
> *


I hear you on that. I've had to do that kind of thing more times than I'd like to admit. Does look strong as hell though.

Like I said, I'm only playing with you about taking so long. I know all to well about "life" getting in the way of building cars.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 04:11 PM~15890276
> * you both suck!
> *


 :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 12:28 PM~15897902
> *:biggrin: (no ****)
> *


oooh of course :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 7 2009, 11:26 AM~15897395
> *I hear you on that. I've had to do that kind of thing more times than I'd like to admit. Does look strong as hell though.
> 
> Like I said, I'm only playing with you about taking so long. I know all to well about "life" getting in the way of building cars.
> *


it sucks but live and learn,thats all you can do.........that and roll with the punches no matter what life throws your way...........yeah yeah yeah.......'playing" whatever,your a hater just like mufasa :angry: 





































its cool though :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 06:47 PM~15891764
> *heres how i did the pocket fix and redid the ears. not to pretty,hope i get no cyls threw my hood :x:
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or is that cyl hole too far forward ??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 12:46 PM~15898086
> *Is it just me, or is that cyl hole too far forward ??
> *


their both in the factory locations but the a-arm mount is a half inch further back on the pass side


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:43 AM~15898055
> *it sucks but live and learn,thats all you can do.........that and roll with the punches no matter what life throws your way...........yeah yeah yeah.......'playing" whatever,your a hater just like mufasa :angry:
> its cool though :biggrin:
> *


NOT TRUE.....


























IM A BIGGER HATER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:48 AM~15898119
> *their both in the factory locations but the a-arm mount is a half inch further back on the pass side
> *


Y it look like it dont line up with lower spring pocket ??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 12:56 PM~15898193
> *Y it look like it dont line up with lower spring pocket ??
> *


i dunno ill have to take a closer look later,when i mocked it up it looked ok


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:58 AM~15898219
> *i dunno ill have to take a closer look later,when i mocked it up it looked ok
> *


It also looks just a lil bit too far out....like the driver side looks too far towards the tire........can u put a cup n coil, and the coil not rub on the inside of the frame ???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

And y are the bolt holes in the ears not centered w cyl hole???....if u keep it that way, u gonna have to make sure ur uppers clear the cyl, thats gonna make some interesting lookn uppers... :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

And also....y did u









































Forget it....IM JUST A HATER


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 01:04 PM~15898278
> *It also looks just a lil bit too far out....like the driver side looks too far towards the  tire........can u put a cup n coil, and the coil not rub on the inside of the frame ???
> *


yeah every thing looks a little off but its because when i cut the top off the outside of the pocket got a little reshaped. i got measurements off an uncut frame and also outhopu got me the measurements off another stock frame and was the same...then i measured out from the a-arm mount instead of of the outer pocket edge.......the cup doesnt hit inside the pocket and pretty sure the coil didnt either but ill double check that


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Frame looks like it is coming out real solid man! Looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15898361
> *And also....y did u
> Forget it....IM JUST A HATER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was wondering how long you were going to go on with it :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 01:11 PM~15898337
> *And y are the bolt holes in the ears not centered w cyl hole???....if u keep it that way, u gonna have to make sure ur uppers clear the cyl, thats gonna make some interesting lookn uppers... :0
> *


every is as close to factory as far as i can tell....ill get some pics later and pm you to see what you think


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15898361
> *And also....y did u
> Forget it....IM JUST A HATER
> *


haha theres a difference between hatin and constructive criticism,when you hate im sure to let you know :biggrin: .......when you contructivly critisize i listen


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 02:24 PM~15899071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I was wondering how long you were going to go on with it  :biggrin:
> *


lol,i was like wtf mufasa?.......he always hatin on me  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 02:57 PM~15899466
> *lol,i was like wtf mufasa?.......he always hatin on me   :biggrin:
> *


that means your doing something right :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 11:55 AM~15899448
> *haha theres a difference between hatin and constructive criticism,when you hate im sure to let you know :biggrin: .......when you contructivly critisize i listen
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 03:01 PM~15899517
> *that means your doing something right :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 03:01 PM~15899521
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

It Snowed In Albany So The Build Season Has Officially Started


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 7 2009, 04:01 PM~15900108
> *It Snowed In Albany So The Build Season Has Officially Started
> *


 :0 finally now i can start working on my car :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 12:58 PM~15898219
> *i dunno ill have to take a closer look later,when i mocked it up it looked ok
> *


the coil looks like it just clears inside the pocket

PASS SIDE 








DRIVERS SIDE


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 04:16 PM~15902217
> *the coil looks like it just clears inside the pocket
> 
> PASS SIDE
> ...


looks good.... are you just waiting on your BLACK MAGIC cylinders?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 7 2009, 07:29 PM~15902378
> *looks good.... are you just waiting on your BLACK MAGIC cylinders?
> *


 man i run prohopper,THE BEST!:biggrin: 





















lol,that would be nice but its not in the budget just yet.im making the change once i get the car together.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 7 2009, 04:29 PM~15902378
> *looks good.... are you just waiting on your BLACK MAGIC cylinders?
> *


 :uh: ITS O.K..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15899760
> *
> *


Shoulda moved ur engine back :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2009, 09:24 PM~15904098
> *Shoulda moved ur engine back :biggrin:
> *


dont be abusing your guidance privileges :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

nybossman --->







<-----g$


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 11:43 PM~15906140
> *nybossman --->
> 
> 
> ...


lets get serious here,you and kakalak>>>


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Dec 7 2009, 04:38 PM~15902486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you need a hug.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15910843
> *just playin bro
> 
> *


i dont believe you were! :no:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15910843
> *
> :uh: you need a hug.
> *


there ya go mufasa get in there :biggrin:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

that frame is looking good boss..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15910954
> *there ya go mufasa get in there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS OK.....I DONT WANNA GET BETWEEN U, TOMMY,N KAKALAK


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15912424
> *ITS OK.....I DONT WANNA GET BETWEEN U, TOMMY,N KAKALAK
> *


:scrutinize: ...................... NO **** :no: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Dec 8 2009, 01:00 PM~15911535
> *that frame is looking good boss..
> *


thanks......its been a REAL experience :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15912424
> *ITS OK.....I DONT WANNA GET BETWEEN U, TOMMY,N KAKALAK
> *


 :roflmao: shew, that just looks greasy lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 8 2009, 01:04 PM~15913367
> *:roflmao:  shew, that just looks greasy lol
> *


CHEAP BASTARD...........U BUY HER SOME SHOES YET??........LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2009, 02:28 PM~15912424
> *ITS OK.....I DONT WANNA GET BETWEEN U, TOMMY,N KAKALAK
> *


fail


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

first snow fell last night..........FUUUUCK!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15913367
> *:roflmao:  shew, that just looks greasy lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup you big bunch of fairies :biggrin: frame looks gay :biggrin: yes **** :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15923742
> *sup you big bunch of fairies  :biggrin: frame looks gay  :biggrin: yes ****  :cheesy:
> *


my frame aint gay :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 09:28 AM~15923787
> *my frame aint gay :angry:
> *


haha i made you frown now turn that frown upside down :biggrin: sorry the frame isnt gay i was just feeling the bromance going on in here between you mufasa n classic :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 9 2009, 12:45 PM~15924001
> *haha i made you frown now turn that frown upside down  :biggrin: sorry the frame isnt gay i was just feeling the bromance going on in here between you mufasa n classic  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: thats cool you could be one of us if ya like :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2009, 01:22 PM~15924369
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 01:49 PM~15924721
> *:wave:
> *


did you get a chance to put the template in the mail yet? :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 10:06 AM~12991710
> *I got a present for yah,.......send me your address again
> *


did you ever send that out for me? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

NY-BOSSMAN, west coast ridaz, KREWL INTENTIONS, KAKALAK

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2009, 06:49 PM~15917343
> *fail
> *


UR MOM :uh: 



































FAILED! WHEN SHE HAD U :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15924898
> *did you ever send that out for me? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man I forgot all about it :cheesy: I still got I'll find it and get it in the mail. pm me your addy again :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 11:12 AM~15924921
> *NY-BOSSMAN, west coast ridaz, KREWL INTENTIONS, KAKALAK
> 
> sup fellas :wave:
> *


 :angry: FUCK U......Y U DIDNT SAY HI TO THE 1 ANONYMOUS USER ? :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 9 2009, 02:17 PM~15924985
> *:angry:  FUCK U......Y U DIDNT SAY HI TO THE 1 ANONYMOUS USER ? :angry:
> *


  ............ANONYMOUS USERS :thumbsdown:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 11:21 AM~15925034
> * ............ANONYMOUS USERS :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2009, 02:17 PM~15924981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man I forgot all about it :cheesy:  I still got I'll find it and get it in the mail. pm me your addy again :cheesy:
> *


i dont believe you nomo **** :nosad:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2009, 01:11 PM~15913466
> *CHEAP BASTARD...........U BUY HER SOME SHOES YET??........LOL
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nope. its tennessee man! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, Classic Customs

:wave: no build topic yet huh :dunno:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 09:48 AM~15924038
> *:biggrin: thats cool you could be one of us if ya like :yes:
> *


wooo hooo bromance for me aswell :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, stevie d, Classic Customs
...i new you'd be back :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 9 2009, 02:31 PM~15925166
> *wooo hooo bromance for me aswell  :biggrin:
> *


sweeet,the crew is growing! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 02:24 PM~15925067
> *i dont believe you nomo ****  :nosad:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2009, 11:28 AM~15925112
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: NY-BOSSMAN, Classic Customs
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 9 2009, 04:41 PM~15926378
> *
> *


dont be sad :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2009, 04:06 PM~15926078
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Dec 9 2009, 04:41 PM~15926378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

usr postid image


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey homie, i knows in in this 170 pages somewhere, but how much longer are your lower trailing arms than stock?

glad to see you got the frame done.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thanx andrew,i believe theyre 8-10" longer than stock.ill double check tomorrow


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Lots of pictures in here..............:ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 15 2009, 12:56 PM~15987442
> *Lots of pictures in here..............:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: like alot in this thread,i learned from you!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 18 2009, 03:03 PM~16022000
> *:biggrin: like alot in this thread,i learned from you!
> *


lol. he got you there timmay


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

What happened to this build ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Jan 1 2010, 01:25 PM~16152553
> *What happened to this build ?
> 
> *


shit just slowed down for a little bit,im still working on it.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2010, 11:04 AM~16152781
> *gime dat kakalak butt luv
> dat kakalak butt luv
> *


:burn:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

If my car is done before this one I will ridicule you the rest of your life


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 1 2010, 01:04 PM~16152781
> *shit just slowed down for a little bit,im still working on it.
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

headed out to the shop tonight... wasn't sure if I was the only one gonna be putting in work?????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHERES THAT SACK A SHIT TODD AT ??? :angry:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2010, 11:55 PM~16767116
> *WHERES THAT SACK A SHIT TODD AT ??? :angry:
> *



A, He gave up.
B, He is working on it undercover
C, he is all done and can't stop smashing the bumper......





















hope its C........I bet A or B :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 2 2010, 03:38 PM~16774028
> *A, He gave up.
> B, He is working on it undercover
> C, he is all done and can't stop smashing the bumper......
> ...


A :yessad:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

DAMNIT TODD!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 2 2010, 07:29 PM~16776449
> *DAMNIT TODD!!!!
> *


THATS UR BOY :yessad:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

LoL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 3 2010, 07:24 PM~16788395
> *LoL
> *


WHERES UR BOY ??:dunno:




HES PROLLY IN JAIL AGAIN :0


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2010, 03:01 PM~16796116
> *WHERES UR BOY ??:dunno:
> HES PROLLY IN JAIL AGAIN </span>:0
> *



:uh: 



Any one notice him & KAKALAK stopped whoring it up at about the same time?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 4 2010, 02:21 PM~16796766
> *:uh:
> Any one notice him & KAKALAK stopped whoring it up at about the same time?
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

:roflmao: man where is this kid.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 5 2010, 11:42 AM~16804273
> *:roflmao: man where is this kid.
> *


 :dunno: .........I GOT BANNED AGAIN,2 WEEKS THIS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz+Mar 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16774028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D).....none of the above!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

da fuck did you do this time?!?!??!! stay outa off topic!!! LOL

got any progress pics? shit you had 2 fucking weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 5 2010, 01:09 PM~16804969
> *da fuck did you do this time?!?!??!! stay outa off topic!!! LOL
> 
> got any progress pics? shit you had 2 fucking weeks!!!!!!!
> ...


NO COMMENT :biggrin: 
nothing new happening over here just waiting on tax moneys i gotte get the frame bodyworked and painted and the body back on and over to brett for the moonroof install to be completed


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

NICE dude. I want to get mine over to him too, but it aint in the budget this year


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

WAS UP HOMIE????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 5 2010, 10:01 AM~16804913
> *D).....none of the above!
> *


 :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 5 2010, 04:14 PM~16807404
> *:0
> *


:twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Mar 5 2010, 07:14 PM~16807404
> *:0
> *


hey tommy whats new bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 02:55 PM~16805796
> *:0
> *


ill be back on it in a week or so...GOTTA get it done for summer!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: i'm working towards the same goal.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

WAS UP BOSSMAN


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey todd ur PMS are either full or they not letting you PM no more lol...from the looks of things its probably not full and they just stopped ur PMs...

did u ever get that check i sent you for those seals..i tried PMing you last month about it and it ur pm box was doing the same shit...cuz it appears it hasnt been cashed and i want to make sure someone else didnt get the check...let me know


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2010, 09:10 AM~16812146
> *ill be back on it in a week or so...GOTTA get it done for summer!*


2010? :rimshot:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17116277
> *2010? :rimshot:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: 
I think he said that last year to....Hum maybe that was two years ago.































Thats why I tell everyone, I will not have mine done for five more years :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17116277
> *2010? :rimshot:
> *


2011 is more realistic


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 18 2010, 09:11 PM~17231765
> *2011 is more realistic
> *



Ya man i feel ya it always takes alot longer then we think, when people as me when im going to be done i dont even say anymore. Frames looking real good tho cant wait to see what it does..


----------



## C-1 REGAL 83 (Jun 14, 2010)

OFF DA CHAIN.. WAZ IT HARD TO WRAP DA FRAME.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 18 2010, 08:11 PM~17231765
> *2015 is more realistic
> *



:yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the cutty will hit the streets 2011 :buttkick: ......in the meantime im building a regal


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 25 2010, 07:13 AM~17883906
> *the cutty will hit the streets 2011 :buttkick: ......in the meantime im building a regal
> 
> 
> ...



HOW THE HELL U GONNA START ANOTHER PROJECT, AND U AINT FINISHED THE FIRST ONE....... :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NICE LOOKN GARAGE!!!!

I COULD DO MAJOR DAMAGE WITH ALL U GOT IN THERE!! :wow:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 25 2010, 08:13 AM~17883906
> *the cutty will hit the streets 2011 :buttkick: ......in the meantime im building a regal
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 must be nice to have 2 cars


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 25 2010, 02:49 PM~17887401
> *:0 must be nice to have 2 PARTS cars
> *


:yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jun 25 2010, 04:08 PM~17886618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id really preffer one complete car :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2010, 09:13 PM~17888646
> *:yes:
> *


dont be hatin :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17889017
> *i know but i need something to cruise this summer and the cutlass is gonna take me a little time and i dont wanna rush so the regal will get my attention for now.
> 
> thanks,you can come by and put in work anytime :biggrin:
> ...


the way tgings are goin with me, you might bust out with both of urs before i bust out with my 1 :biggrin: 
















































i mean


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2010, 07:13 PM~17888646
> *:yes:
> *


 :0 damn, i just seen this :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17889028
> *the way tgings are goin with me, you might bust out with both of urs before i bust out with my 1  :biggrin:
> i mean
> *


:0 ....... prolly not with my slow ass\ :happysad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 25 2010, 08:19 PM~17889074
> *:0 ....... prolly  not with my slow ass\ :happysad:
> *


makes 2 of us


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> i know but i need something to cruise this summer and the cutlass is gonna take me a little time and i dont wanna rush so the regal will get my attention for now.
> 
> Thats the hardest part right there..Not having ur shit when summer hits...Its either gonna make u work harder or distract u ,its done both to me..Once again summer is here and my shit aint done it will be done this summer cause i am close ,but i dont think i could go any longer ...If it wasnt to be done this i would prolly go nuts....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 25 2010, 07:13 PM~17889034
> *:0  damn, i just seen this  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 25 2010, 07:19 PM~17889074
> *:0 ....... prolly  not with my slow ass\ :happysad:
> *


I CONCUR WITH WHAT IS SAID WITH THIS STATEMENT :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

back from page 11


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill be back to work to work on this one over the winter :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18487631
> *ill be back to work to work on this one over the winter :happysad:
> *


----------

